# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Whey Gold Standard (ΟΝ)

## pikolo

σε αλλα site εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα λογια για την εν λογο πρωτεινη.....εδω γιατι δεν αναφερεται καθολου...?τι γνωμη εχετε για την πρωτεινη αυτη?

*Οptimun 100% whey (ΟΝ)*







Typical Amino Acid Profile
(milligrams per scoop)
Essential Amino Acids
(EAAs)
Tryptophan 405
*Valine 1422*
Threonine 1654
*Isoleucine 1573*
*Leucine 2531*
Lysine 2233
Phenylalanine 748
Methionine 492

Conditionally Essential Amino Acids
(CAAs)
Arginine 505
Cystine 494
Tyrosine 703
Histidine 423
Proline 1509
Glutamine & Precursors 4082

Nonessential Amino Acids
(NAAs)
Aspartic Acid 2508
Serine 1126
Glycine 412
Alanine 1180

Ingredients: Protein blend (whey protein isolate, whey protein concentrate, whey peptides), cocoa, natural and artificial flavor, lecithin, salt, sucralose, acesulfame potassium. * percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

----------


## billys15

Ολοι μας εχουμε ακουσει τα καλυτερα.Ειναι πολυ καλη,αλλιως δεν θα την προτιμουσε τοσος κοσμος   :01. Wink:

----------


## Vson

την εχω παρει και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι καλη(τη χρησιμοποιω μια βδομαδα) το μονο παραπονο που εχω ειναι οτι δεν μου δινει αυτο το boost στην ενεργεια οπως η nitro tech πριν(ισως λογω κρεατινης που εχει μεσα) κατα ταλλα πολυ καλη με bcaa κλπ 

+1

Αποροφιεται πολυ καλυτερα απο την nitrotech αυτο ειναι το δυνατο της σημειο πιστευω^^(η nitro ηταν καπως πιο δυσκολη στην αποροφηση)

----------


## asdf

Η best flavour για σας ?

----------


## anastasisk

Φυσικα και εχει αναφερθει σε αυτο το φορουμ.Ειναι απο τις καλυτερες.Εγω προσωπικα εχω καταναλωσει 4 κουτια τον τελευταιο χρονο.Χτυπα τη .....

----------


## asdf

> Φυσικα και εχει αναφερθει σε αυτο το φορουμ.Ειναι απο τις καλυτερες.Εγω προσωπικα εχω καταναλωσει 4 κουτια τον τελευταιο χρονο.Χτυπα τη .....


ναι γευση δεν μας ειπες ....  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anastasisk

Απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δοκιμασει,την εχω παρει σε φραουλα και σοκολατα,καλα αν την βαλεις σε γαλα αντε γεια.....

----------


## Vson

εγω λεω μοκα  :01. Razz:

----------


## theodore_tsi

cream and cookies

----------


## billys15

theodor εμαθα οτι η γευση που λες δεν ειναι καθολου ωραια.Τελικα αξιζει ή οχι; Πως σου φανηκε;

----------


## theodore_tsi

Προσωπικά αν μπορούσα θα την ετρώγα και εκτός προγράμματος billy!!!!

Σε όσους την έχω προτείνει και την πήραν είχαν ακριβώς την ίδια αντίδραση με μένα εκτός μόνο από ένα φίλο που την βρήκε υπερβολικά γλυκιά  :02. Rabbit:  

Τι να πω....γούστα είναι αυτά!!!

----------


## billys15

Οποτε μπαινει παλι στις υποψηφιες γευσεις.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Gasturb

Κάτι τελευταίο.. συζητήσεις περι γεύσεων ποτε δεν καταλήγουν πουθενά, άχρηστες τελείως μιας κ ο καθένας έχει την διαφορετικότητα κ στο θέμα αυτο κ στην τελική είνια κυριολεκτικά το τελευταίο που θα σας νοιάζει.. Δεν πίνεται πρωτεϊνη για να απολαυβάνετε την σοκολάτα η την φράουλα της αλλα για να κάνετε ένα πολυ καλό recovery σαν δώρο προς τους μυς σας που δεν καταλαβαίνουν αν είναι απο φραγκοστάφυλο ή γεύση αχλαδιού.
Πόσες φορές θα τα πω ακόμα δεν ξέρω   :01. Confused:  

Gt

----------


## asdf

:nfo: Gasturb: Εδώ είχαμε αναφέρει αρκετα

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...er=asc&start=0

----------


## billys15

> Πού είναι τα συστατικά της πρωτεϊνης?? Που είνια η προσωπική σας εκτίμηση ότι αξίζει αυτό το προϊον σύμφωνα με τα ποσοστά σας?? Χαρακτηρίζεται κ αγοράζετε ένα προϊον με κριτήριο μόνο τι ακούσατε τι διαβάσατε από τους άλλους χρήστες??? Κάτι τελευταίο.. συζητήσεις περι γεύσεων ποτε δεν καταλήγουν πουθενά, άχρηστες τελείως μιας κ ο καθένας έχει την διαφορετικότητα κ στο θέμα αυτο κ στην τελική είνια κυριολεκτικά το τελευταίο που θα σας νοιάζει.. Δεν πίνεται πρωτεϊνη για να απολαυβάνετε την σοκολάτα η την φράουλα της αλλα για να κάνετε ένα πολυ καλό recovery σαν δώρο προς τους μυς σας που δεν καταλαβαίνουν αν είναι απο φραγκοστάφυλο ή γεύση αχλαδιού.
> Πόσες φορές θα τα πω ακόμα δεν ξέρω   
> 
> Gt



Ρε συ οταν παιρνει καποιος ενα προϊον πρωτη φορα,το παιρνει συμφωνα με το τι διαβαζει και ακουει απο αλλους χρηστες.Μετα βλεπει αποτελεσματα και κρινει αναλογα.Προσωπικα την αγορασα λογω της καλης κριτικης που εχει.Απλα ηρθε σαν θεμα και η γευση.Ειναι κι αυτο μεσα.Οχι τοσο σημαντικο,αλλα ειναι μεσα.

----------


## Gasturb

Την έχω πει την άποψη μου για την εν λόγω πρωτεϊνη σε άλλo τόπικ. Γενικά όμως προσωπικά την θεωρώ απλά μέτρια κ όχι την καλύτερη, κ δεν πρόκειτε να σας πω ποτέ να μην την αγοράζετε γιατί δεν είναι 'κακή'.

Gt

----------


## Gasturb

> Ρε συ οταν παιρνει καποιος ενα προϊον πρωτη φορα,το παιρνει συμφωνα με το τι διαβαζει και ακουει απο αλλους χρηστες.


Μέγα λάθος billy για αυτό λέμε διάβασμα σωστό (όχι απο διαφημίσεις περιοδικών) κ γνώση νούμερο 1 ή forum για συμβουλές στην αρχή.. αλλά τα έχουμε πει τόσες φορές εδώ κ επιμένετε πάλι στις γεύσεις.  Nevermind!

Gt

----------


## asdf

Οντως Βασιλη εδω ο Στρατος εχει δικιο...τα γουστα του καθε ουρανισκου ειναι διαφορετικα οποτε δεν μπορουμε να δωσουμε απαντηση στο ακεραιο, θα ηταν πιο φρονιμο να πουμε πια γευση 'τραβιεται' περισσοτερο... we start singing, ΒΥΕ ΒΥΕ Μiss AMERICA PIE (Tι υμνος....) .

----------


## Gasturb

> ... we start singing, ΒΥΕ ΒΥΕ Μiss AMERICA PIE (Tι υμνος....) .


Ελα χριστε κ παναγια.. Τι πίνεις κ δεν μας δίνεις ρε asdf   :01. lol:  

Gt

----------


## anastasisk

Eγω την χρησιμοποιησα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και ενω ειχα κοψει ολα τα αλλα συμπληρωματα εκτος φυσικα των βιταμινων.Ενω περιμενα η αποδοση μου να πεσει παρα πολυ ειδικα λογο του οτι ειχα σταματησει την κρεατινη αλλα και τους υδατανθρακες ακομα και στο μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα τα επιπεδα μου οσο αφορα την μυικοτητα και τα κιλα που εκανα παρεμιναν σε ικανοποιητικα δεδομενα.Επισης καταφερα να διωξω και αρκετο λιπος απο επανω μου χωρις την χρηση καποιου λιποδιαλιτικου περαν της καρνιτινης πριν απο το τρεξιμο το πρωι.Οσον αφορα το θεμα της γευσης για μενα δεν εχει σημασια απο την στιγμη που εχω την δυνατοτητα με 1 ροφημα να καλυπτω 24γρ πρωτεινης χωρις να παιρνω υδατανθρακες,για καποιους αλλους ομως μπορει να εχει.Επειδη λοιπον εμεινα ικανοποιημενος απο τα αποτελεσμα της αποφασισα να την συνεχισω και σε περιοδο ογκου.Ο λογος που την αλλαξα ειναι πολυ απλα το οτι πιστευω πως οταν κατι το περνουμε συνεχεια μετα απο λιγο σταματα να εχει επιδραση επανω μας.

Υ.Γ.Gasturb τα ειπες πολυ σωστα πριν απλα πιστευω οτι η 1η κινηση που κανει καποιος οταν ερευνα καπιο προιον ειναι να τσεκαρει τα θρεπτικα του συστατικα οποτε το θεωρησα περιττο οτιδηποτε περα του να αναφερω απλα την δικια μου πρωσοπικη διαπιστωση απο τη χρηση του.

Υ.Γ.Δωστε λιγη σημασια σε αυτα που λεει ο Gast.Eχουν υπαρξει και αλλα topic για αυτο το προιον. . .  :05. Posing:

----------


## Gasturb

> δεν μου δινει αυτο το boost στην ενεργεια οπως η nitro tech πριν(ισως λογω κρεατινης που εχει μεσα)


Όχι ίσως αλλά αυτός είναι ο λόγος για να μπορεί να διαφημίζει η Muscletech μετά ότι 'το δικό μας προιόν έχει φοβερές εκρήξεις ενέργειας στην γυμναστική σας από μία απλή whey, wow!'.

Gt

----------


## Vson

...τα αποτελεσματα ομως που ειχα εχουν μεινει κ μαλιστα εχουν δεσει ,η διαφορα στην ενεργεια ειναι αισθητη παντως.
Γενικα θεωρω οτι η nitro tech δεν ξερω για αλλα της m αλλα αυτη ηταν παρα πολυ καλη,το μονο που μου την εσπαγε ηταν οτι επρεπε να την χτυπαω για λεπτα για να δυαληθει στο νερο.

Προτιμισα την on απο την eas επειδη ειχε λιγοτερα mg cholisterol,σιγουρα πρεπει να υπαρχουν και καλυτερες πρωτεινες αλλα ολο λες ρε gasturb χωρις να λες ποια αρεσει σε'σενα η ποια τελως παντων βρισκεις εσυ την καλυτερη(βαση οσων εμπεριεχει παντα).

----------


## Gasturb

Oκ, σεβαστή η άποψη σου αλλά ας κλείσουμε την off topic παρένθεση που κάναμε

Gt

----------


## Teo70

> την εχω παρει και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι καλη(τη χρησιμοποιω μια βδομαδα) το μονο παραπονο που εχω ειναι οτι δεν μου δινει αυτο το boost στην ενεργεια οπως η nitro tech πριν(ισως λογω κρεατινης που εχει μεσα) κατα ταλλα πολυ καλη με bcaa κλπ


Αυτό το έχω ακούσει να το λένε και άλλοι και δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Τι εννοείς ακριβώς με το ότι σου δίνει μία πρωτείνη boost;;
Εχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές μάρκες και δεν κατάλαβα κάποιο boost,ακόμα και με κρεατίνη μέσα.
Δεν νομίζω να σου δίνει κάτι περισσότερο από 150gr κοτόπουλο με ρύζι πχ. πριν πας gym, αν εννοείς αυτό.

----------


## billys15

> Μέγα λάθος billy για αυτό λέμε διάβασμα σωστό (όχι απο διαφημίσεις περιοδικών) κ γνώση νούμερο 1 ή forum για συμβουλές στην αρχή.. αλλά τα έχουμε πει τόσες φορές εδώ κ επιμένετε πάλι στις γεύσεις.  Nevermind!
> 
> Gt



Μα αυτο λεω.Διαβαζουμε συστατικα,διαβαζουμε και αλλες αποψεις απο διαφορα forum,κρινουμε κι εμεις,και δοκιμαζουμε μια πρωτεϊνη ή οποιοδηποτε συμπληρωμα.Η γευση δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικο.Καποιοι ομως εχουν απιτηση και απο την γευση,γι'αυτο αναφερθηκε.

----------


## Gasturb

Βιllako καταλαβαίνω μέσα απο τα posts σας ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες σας σε μερικά θέματα οπότε για αυτό έκανα την όποια παρέμβαση μου περοηγουμένως.΄Όσο για αυτο που ανέφερες τώρα, μακάρι να ισχύει αλλα δεν έχω πιστεί ακόμα ότι πράγματι το εφαρμόζετε.

Gt

----------


## Antonio

> Αυτό το έχω ακούσει να το λένε και άλλοι και δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Τι εννοείς ακριβώς με το ότι σου δίνει μία πρωτείνη boost;; 
> Εχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές μάρκες και δεν κατάλαβα κάποιο boost,ακόμα και με κρεατίνη μέσα. 
> Δεν νομίζω να σου δίνει κάτι περισσότερο από 150gr κοτόπουλο με ρύζι πχ. πριν πας gym, αν εννοείς αυτό


Μάλλον δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει τις καλές... :01. Evil:  
Προσωπικά έχω δοκιμάσει πάνω από 15 dιαφορετικές μάρκες πρωτείνης και ΝΑΙ έχω δεί διαφορά! Δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται (μπορώ να υποθέσω) αλλά διαφορά υπάρχει και μάλιστα μεγάλη. 
Έχεις δοκιμάσει nitro-tech, Vp2, methoxy-pro? Αν ναι θα καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λέω. 
Και βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι φόρμουλες (π.χ. after max,cyclone κτλ) που εκει ξεφεύγουμε πλέον από την απλή whey...

----------


## gpol

σου δουλεψε το methoxy? γιατι εχω διαβασει απο εμπειρειες αλλων σε ξενα forum, οτι ειναι πατατα

----------


## billys15

> Εχεις δοκιμάσει nitro-tech, Vp2, methoxy-pro? Αν ναι θα καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λέω.



Το methoxy αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειναι πρωτεϊνη.Αυτο που κανει ειναι οτι βοηθαει να γινει μεγαλυτερη πρωτεϊνοσυνθεση.Οποτε συνδιαζεται με πρωτεϊνες

----------


## gpol

απλα ετσι θα λεγεται η πρωτεινη επειδη περιεχει και methoxy

----------


## Antonio

Η methoxy είναι η μόνη που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει από αυτές που ανέφερα αλλά μου εχει πεί φίλος οτι είναι πολύ καλή..
Πάντως *για νιτρο και vp2 το υπογράφω* οτι είναι κλάσης ανώτερες από οποιαδήποτε άλλη από προσωπική χρήση. 
Επίσης πιο τρελά από όλα μου είχε δούλεψει μια φόρμουλα της universal που είχα δοκιμάσει αλλά εκεί ξεφεύγουμε από τα όρια της απλής πρωτείνης.

----------


## asdf

H vp2 θεωρειται η no1 στο Αμερικα....

----------


## Vson

boost ενοω οτι πριν παω gym 1 ωρα επαιρνα 1 scoop nitro tech σε νερο και ενιωθα παρα πολυ ενεργεια(και οχι μονο στις αρχες) πρεπει ναναι λογο της κρεατινης που εχει(αν και μικρο ποσο) αυτο μου λειπει μονο  :01. Rolling Eyes:  απο την on.

Gasturb τα συμπληρωματα ειναι trend καπως τα τελευταια χρονια οποτε και η γευση εχει τον ρολο της  :01. Razz:  προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ η σοκολατα της on,πινεται οχι σαν την βανιλια που ειχα πριν ηταν αισχος!

το καλο της υποθεσης ηταν παντως οτι εβαλα 1.5 κιλα και οτι η δυναμη μου παρεμεινε ακομα και τωρα ,εκανα 45 κιλα στα σετ παγκο και πλεον φτανω και τα 50-55 με ανεση  :01. Wink:

----------


## Gasturb

Θα μιλήσετε για την Οptimun 100% whey (ΟΝ) ή να το κλειδώσω?

Gt

----------


## asdf

Την παρασκευη θα τη εχω στα χερια μου, μεχρι τοτε υπομονη.

----------


## anastasisk

> Θα μιλήσετε για την Οptimun 100% whey (ΟΝ) ή να το κλειδώσω?
> 
> Gt


  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## asdf

Εγω που την χρησημοποιω απο την τριτη...(πηγα και αγορασα μια μικρη συσκευασια 30 Ε μεχρι να μου ερθει το βαρελακι) εβαλα 0.5kg. τωρα δεν ξερω αμα ειναι τυχαιο...απο γευση η σοκολατα που πηρα απλα ψιλοαπαισια και πικρη. παρατηρησα ομως οτι ειναι ευκολοχονευτη. τεσπα σε καμια 2 βδομαδες θα μπορω να εχω πιο πληρη αποτελεσματα.

----------


## billys15

Απλα πληροφοριακα να πω οτι εμαθα πως η γευση φραουλα της 2κιλης συσκευασιας εχει 84 δοσεις ενω η σοκολατα 77.Την επομενη φορα ισως δοκιμασω φραουλα  8)

----------


## winny

σημερα ελαβα το 5κιλο!!! συσκευασια τσουβαλακι
ειναι η δευτερη που περνω. Πολυ ευχαριστημενος

----------


## ouzo

> Απλα πληροφοριακα να πω οτι εμαθα πως η γευση φραουλα της 2κιλης συσκευασιας εχει 84 δοσεις ενω η σοκολατα 77.Την επομενη φορα ισως δοκιμασω φραουλα  8)


Αυτό το αναφέρει πάνω στη συσκευασία ή κάθισε κάποιος γνωστός σου και μέτρησε ένα - ένα τα scoop?

----------


## billys15

> Αυτό το αναφέρει πάνω στη συσκευασία ή κάθισε κάποιος γνωστός σου και μέτρησε ένα - ένα τα scoop?


Κοιταξε δεν ξερω αν το αναφερει ή οχι.Και δεν ξερω τι "τεχνικη" χρησιμοποιησε αυτος που μου το ειπε για να το μαθει.Ενας Αμερικανος μου το ανεφερε.Μπορει να ειπε και βλακεια,ΟΚ...   :01. Razz:

----------


## Gasturb

Με μια ηλεκτρονική ζυγαρία είναι πανεύκολο να βγάλουμε τα servings..

Gt

----------


## Nikolakns

Παιδιά συγγνώμη για το (offtopic)αλλά σε τι ποσότητα νερού(ΜΛ) διαλύουμε το ένα σκουπ??Έχω την Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey. :01. Unsure:

----------


## skrwz21

> Παιδιά συγγνώμη για το (offtopic)αλλά σε τι ποσότητα νερού(ΜΛ) διαλύουμε το ένα σκουπ??Έχω την Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey.


βαλε 250, 300 το πολυ ρε φιλε, σιγα, δεν υπαρχει συνιστωμενη ποσοτητα, αμα γουσταρεις βαλε και 500 να το κανεις νερουλη !! :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolakns

> βαλε 250, 300 το πολυ ρε φιλε, σιγα, δεν υπαρχει συνιστωμενη ποσοτητα, αμα γουσταρεις βαλε και 500 να το κανεις νερουλη !!


Να σε καλα φιλε!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Exci

> Παιδιά συγγνώμη για το (offtopic)αλλά σε τι ποσότητα νερού(ΜΛ) διαλύουμε το ένα σκουπ??Έχω την Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey.


Αν ρωτας απλα ποσο χρειαζεται για να διαλυθει αρκετα η whey, 300-400ml ειναι αρκετα. Αν ρωτας γενικα ποσο νερο χρειαζεσαι κατα τη διαρκεια του μεταπροπονητικου:




> _Νερό_ 
> 
> Συνολική ποσότητα υδατανθράκων και πρωτείνης σε γραμμάρια δια 0.08 (ml). 
> 
> Π.χ. για 80 κιλά άπαχης μάζας και 88+44=132 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων και πρωτείνης η ποσότητα νερού είναι 132/0.08= 1650ml νερό , ή 1,65 λίτρα.

----------


## anjelica

Εγω το πολυ 100 μλ.νερο για ενα σκουπ,με γαλα μια κουπα,ετσι ειναι και πιο νοστιμο,αλλα οχι μετα τη προπονηση.

----------


## johntt

γεια σας παιδια, ειμαι 1.80 και 65 κιλα και σκεφτομαι να παρω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε συνδιασμο με γυμναστηριο μηπως και παρω κν κιλο... θα την προτεινατε?

----------


## the_big_litho

> γεια σας παιδια, ειμαι 1.80 και 65 κιλα και σκεφτομαι να παρω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε συνδιασμο με γυμναστηριο μηπως και παρω κν κιλο... θα την προτεινατε?


Αν διαβασεις το τοπικ αυτο απο την αρχη και γενικα τα τοπικ του φορουμ θα παρεις την απαντηση σου.

----------


## johntt

εχω χαθει λιγο... για αυτο ρωταω..  εχω διαβασει αυτο http://www.bodybuilding.gr/bodybuild...d=49&Itemid=57 και απο οτι καταλαβαινω προτεινεται καθαρη πρωτεινη σε συνδιασμο με βρωμη αντι για καποιο gainer..  αρκει ομως για να παρω κιλα??

----------


## the_big_litho

> εχω χαθει λιγο... για αυτο ρωταω..  εχω διαβασει αυτο http://www.bodybuilding.gr/bodybuild...d=49&Itemid=57 και απο οτι καταλαβαινω προτεινεται καθαρη πρωτεινη σε συνδιασμο με βρωμη αντι για καποιο gainer..  αρκει ομως για να παρω κιλα??


Καλα τα καταλαβες

Μονο για να γινει σωστα η δουλεια συστησου μας στα νεα μελη διαβασε τα τοπικ διατροφης και συμπληρωματων, φτιαξε ενα δικο σου προγραμμα διατροφης ποσταρε το στο αναλογο τοπικ και εμεις θα σε βοηθησουμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

> εχω χαθει λιγο... για αυτο ρωταω..  εχω διαβασει αυτο http://www.bodybuilding.gr/bodybuild...d=49&Itemid=57 και απο οτι καταλαβαινω προτεινεται καθαρη πρωτεινη σε συνδιασμο με βρωμη αντι για καποιο gainer..  αρκει ομως για να παρω κιλα??



αμα αρκουσε θα ημασταν ολοι 100 κιλα αλιπης μυικης μαζας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
για το πρωτο γευμα με το που ξυπνησεις αρκει αλλα εχεις αλλα 5 :01. Razz:

----------


## pharmacist

Πηρα και γω σημερα το τσουβαλακι των 4,5 κιλων, ειναι η πρωτη πρωτεινη που παιρνω απο το 90 που κατεβαινα στην Πανεπιστημιου!
Το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα ειναι να την παρω στο φαρμακειο να μετρησω το σκουπ.
Βαζω μεχρι επανω, ζυγιζω, 25,2 γραμμαρια μου βγαζει αντι για 30  :01. Unsure: 
Το πραγμα μπλεκεται και με τις γευσεις.
Η βανιλια εχει 24 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης στα 32 γραμμαρια σκονης.
Η σοκολατα 24 στα 30,4.
Η φραουλα 24 στα 29,4.
Προφανως η φραουλα συμφερει πιο πολυ ενω η βανιλια ειναι ακυρη συγκριτικα με βαση το οικονομικο.
Φραουλα δεν ειχε, πηρα σοκολατα.
Με αυτη τη λογικη καθε συσκευασια θα πρεπει να εχει μεσα διαφορετικο σκουπ για τις 3 διαφορετικες γευσεις.
Αλλωστε καθε ταμπελα αυτο λεει πχ σοκολατα "καθε σκουπ των 30,4 γραμμαριων περιεχει...", η βανιλλια "καθε σκουπ των 32 γραμμαριων περιεχει..." κλπ.
Πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι αυτο συμβαινει.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αλλο 30 και αλλο 25 γραμμαρια η δοση.
Στην πρωτη περιπτωση παιρνεις 24 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη, στη 2η 19,7γραμμαρια βγαινει...
Τωρα δε θα κατσω να ζυγισω το τσουβαλι γιατι δεν εχω ζυγαρια που να μετραει με ακριβεια...πεντοκιλα.
Αναγκαστικα ομως για να φτασω τα 50 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης τη μερα που ηθελα να προσθεσω στη διατροφη μου θα χρειαστει να βαζω παραπανω απο 2 σκουπ. :01. Unsure: 

Περα απο αυτο, να πω οτι μια δοση που πηρα χθες το βραδυ, η διαλυτοτητα ειναι αριστη (με το κουταλακι σε νερο χαλαρα), η γευση σε νερο καλη, ο καιρος θα δειξει αν τη βαριεσαι ευκολα, προτιμω η γευση να ειναι οσο πιο ελαφρια γινεται αλλα ειπαμε, η βανιλια δε συμφερει.
Για το ποσα κιλα μυες εβαλα σε ενα βραδυ θα ζυγιστω και θα σας πω :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Βαζω μεχρι επανω, ζυγιζω, 25,2 γραμμαρια μου βγαζει αντι για 30


Πιστεύω ότι αν πιέσεις περισσότερο το σκουπ θα πάρει και τα 30γρ. Απλά συνήθως ο τρόπος που παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι πρωτείνη με το σκοοπ απο το κουτί βάζει λιγότερο προιόν... για υατό εξάλλου σε κάποιοιυς αντί να βγάλει πχ 75 δόσεις , βγάζει 100... και λένε "με έβγαλε πιο πολύ, δε μου έχει τελειώσει ακόμα"... εμ αφού αντι για 30γρ βάζουν στο σκούπ 20...

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

αυτο συμβαίνει περισσότερο στη βανίλια, αν προσέξετε εχεις τελείως διαφορετική υφή απο τη σοκολάτα, ειναι σα νιφάδες, ποιο αφράτη.

----------


## GZ84

> ειναι σα νιφάδες, ποιο αφράτη.


Σλουρπ... γιαμ γιαμ γιαμ... πάω να χτυπήσω μια!

----------


## pharmacist

> Πιστεύω ότι αν πιέσεις περισσότερο το σκουπ θα πάρει και τα 30γρ. Απλά συνήθως ο τρόπος που παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι πρωτείνη με το σκοοπ απο το κουτί βάζει λιγότερο προιόν... για υατό εξάλλου σε κάποιοιυς αντί να βγάλει πχ 75 δόσεις , βγάζει 100... και λένε "με έβγαλε πιο πολύ, δε μου έχει τελειώσει ακόμα"... εμ αφού αντι για 30γρ βάζουν στο σκούπ 20...
> 
> ΜΒ


Δικιο εχεις boss, το "στουμπωσα" το σκουπ και εβγαλε τα 30 γραμμαρια αν και δεν το ειχα κανει γιατι δε μου φαινοταν λογικο.
Φανταζομαι συνηθεια απο τα σκουπ με το βρεφικο γαλα που δε τα συμπιεζεις!




> Σλουρπ... γιαμ γιαμ γιαμ... πάω να χτυπήσω μια!


 :01. ROFL:

----------


## kyriakos23

η καλυτερη πρωτεινη .
επισης θελο να πω οτι ναι κοιταμε τα συστατικα πρωτα αλλα αν εχει μια πρωτεινη χαλια γευση κ την ξερνας ,κ την πεταξεις τι να την κανεις?
αυτη απο γευση ειναι η πιο απι8ανη κ στα συστατικα οκ φενετε.

----------


## GZ84

Ηρακλής για πάντα ρε!!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## toubanix

RESPECT σε αυτή τη whey της optimun..εκπληκτικη δουλειά,εκπληκτική γεύση και η τιμή της αρκετά καλή θα έλεγα..Πέρνω τη μεγάλη συσκευασία(4545gr) και δίνω 119 €

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια η πρωην Optimum,νυν ΟΝ είναι πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρία,με ποιοτικα προϊοντα,ασυζητητι !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Athanasios2104

> Παιδια η πρωην Optimum,νυν ΟΝ είναι πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρία,με ποιοτικα προϊοντα,ασυζητητι !!!


+1η στις πωλήσεις στο  εδώ και χρόνια αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Θα πει κανείς ότι είναι σαν το skip "29 κατασκευαστές πληντυρίων συνιστούν skip", δεν λέω έτσι, άλλα όσο και να πεις, δεν πιστεύω ότι από τις 3.000.000+++ πωλήσεις ΟΛΟΙ να είναι χαζοί. Κάποιοι σίγουρα το έχουν ψάξει παραπάνω (όπως και ο γράφων).

Καλή αναλογία, καλές γεύσεις, και τώρα με τις εκπτώσεις έρχεται λουκούμι. Όσο για το scoop, εγώ υπολογίζω 1 + 1/4 ώστε να βγει περίπου στα 30gr πρωτεινή. Δεν το στουπώνω δηλαδή, απλώς βάζω 1 και μετά βάζω λίγο ακόμη (1/4 διότι αν στο 1 έχεις 24gr, τότε 24/4=6gr, σύνολο ~30).

Btw, πότε άλλαξε σε ON η Optimum; Από όσο γνωρίζω τόσο στο εξωτερικό όσο και το site τους, Optimum έχουν σαν επωνυμία ακόμη...

----------


## Exci

Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι η Οptimum παντα ειχε συντομογραφια ΟΝ (Optimum Nutrition)

----------


## Polyneikos

Δίκιο εχετε,σόρρυ !!

----------


## gus

Που μπορω να την βρω?

----------


## stamthedrum

Παιδιά.... απλά η καλύτερη που έχω δοκιμάσει.... Και μάλιστα αν πάτε στο σάιτ θα δείτε ότι έχει πάρει και ειδική αναγνώριση/έπαινο για την ασφάλεια των εγκαταστάσεων παραγωγής της

----------


## Polyneikos

> Που μπορω να την βρω?


Τα περισσότερα καταστηματα την εχουν...

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδιά.... απλά η καλύτερη που έχω δοκιμάσει.... Και μάλιστα αν πάτε στο σάιτ θα δείτε ότι έχει πάρει και ειδική αναγνώριση/έπαινο για την ασφάλεια των εγκαταστάσεων παραγωγής της


 κρατα και μια πισινη

----------


## isis

> Παιδιά.... απλά η καλύτερη που έχω δοκιμάσει.... Και μάλιστα αν πάτε στο σάιτ θα δείτε ότι έχει πάρει και ειδική αναγνώριση/έπαινο για την ασφάλεια των εγκαταστάσεων παραγωγής της


χε χε χε!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Niiick

τι γελας παλι σατανικα εσυ? :01. ROFL:

----------


## isis

> τι γελας παλι σατανικα εσυ?


με αυτά που διαβάζω!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## crow

> +1η στις πωλήσεις στο εδώ και χρόνια αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Θα πει κανείς ότι είναι σαν το skip "29 κατασκευαστές πληντυρίων συνιστούν skip", δεν λέω έτσι, άλλα όσο και να πεις, δεν πιστεύω ότι από τις 3.000.000+++ πωλήσεις ΟΛΟΙ να είναι χαζοί*. Κάποιοι σίγουρα το έχουν ψάξει παραπάνω (όπως και ο γράφων).*


 



> Παιδιά.... απλά η καλύτερη που έχω δοκιμάσει.... Και μάλιστα αν πάτε στο σάιτ θα δείτε ότι έχει πάρει και ειδική *αναγνώριση/έπαινο για την ασφάλεια των εγκαταστάσεων παραγωγής της*


Οταν την περασετε απο χημειο πεστε το αυτο......

----------


## Exci

> τι γελας παλι σατανικα εσυ?


Μην προσπαθεις, με το τσιγκελι θα του τα βγαλεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stamthedrum

Βασικά καλά κάνετε και είστε καχύποπτοι απλά εγώ βρήκα αυτό:

http://www.optimumnutrition.com/news.php?article=435

----------


## kyriakos23

εδω το νερο που πινουμε δεν ξερουμε 100% αν ειναι οκ...

----------


## SKIPER

Καλημέρα ,
Αγόρασα από γνωστό κατάστημα την optimum nutrition gold standard whey (80 αρα)
σε σακί των 10 Lbs ή 4.545 g αναγραφόμενο βάρος.
Το θέμα μου είναι πως γέμισα μεχρι επάνω 2 κουτιά πρωτείνης που είχα χωρητηκότητας 2270 g
και 1,5 κουτί των 500 g από βρώμη που είχα.
α) Μου έκανε εντύπωση που βγήκε 800 γρ. πιο πολύ.
β) Την αρέωσα με 200 γρ. νερό και σε σχέση με προηγούμενη που είχα έγινε πολύ 
νερουλή και άγευστη (στη συσκευασία γράφει: πλούσια γεύση σοκολάτας)

Έχει πάρει κάποιος τη συγκεκριμένη πτωτείνη? ώστε να μου πει αν είναι λογικά τα παραπάνω ή τη πάτησα??
ευχαριστώ

*****ψάξε πρώτα αν υπάρχει ήδη θέμα για το προϊόν και γράψε την όποια απορία σου!!!!!!!!!!!*****

----------


## kyriakos23

με φοβισες τωρα γιατι θα παρω 3 κουτια εγω 5κιλα

----------


## flexakis

> Καλημέρα ,
> Αγόρασα από γνωστό κατάστημα την optimum nutrition gold standard whey (80 αρα)
> σε σακί των 10 Lbs ή 4.545 g αναγραφόμενο βάρος.
> Το θέμα μου είναι πως γέμισα μεχρι επάνω 2 κουτιά πρωτείνης που είχα χωρητηκότητας 2270 g
> και 1,5 κουτί των 500 g από βρώμη που είχα.
> α) Μου έκανε εντύπωση που βγήκε 800 γρ. πιο πολύ.
> β) Την αρέωσα με 200 γρ. νερό και σε σχέση με προηγούμενη που είχα έγινε πολύ 
> νερουλή και άγευστη (στη συσκευασία γράφει: πλούσια γεύση σοκολάτας)
> 
> ...


Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παραπανω βαρος,απλα μπωρει να εχει αλλο ειδικο βαρος τι να πω.
Τωρα η συγκεκριμενη γευση ναι οντως ειναι ετσι,αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι καλη,καθε μαρκα εχει διαφορετικη γευση-διαλυτοτητα κ.τ.λ. ειναι θεμα πρωσοπικου γουστου.
Στατιστικα θεωρητε μια απο τις καλυτερες,αν και εγω δεν συγκινουμε.

----------


## kutsup

> Καλημέρα ,
> Αγόρασα από γνωστό κατάστημα την optimum nutrition gold standard whey (80 αρα)
> σε σακί των 10 Lbs ή 4.545 g αναγραφόμενο βάρος.
> Το θέμα μου είναι πως γέμισα μεχρι επάνω 2 κουτιά πρωτείνης που είχα χωρητηκότητας 2270 g
> και 1,5 κουτί των 500 g από βρώμη που είχα.
> α) Μου έκανε εντύπωση που βγήκε 800 γρ. πιο πολύ.
> β) Την αρέωσα με 200 γρ. νερό και σε σχέση με προηγούμενη που είχα έγινε πολύ 
> νερουλή και άγευστη (στη συσκευασία γράφει: πλούσια γεύση σοκολάτας)
> 
> ...


Όταν είναι μέσα σε κουτιά η σκόνη είναι "πατημένη" και καταλαμβάνει μικρότερο όγκο.
Όταν λες έχει άλλη γεύση εννοείς σε σχέση με τη συσκευασία των 5lbs ή σε σχέση με άλλη μάρκα πρωτείνης επίσης σοκολάτα?

----------


## tupac

φιλε εγω που εχω παρει αυτη την πρωτεινη οταν την επινα με νερο δεν περιμενα να πινω κ σοκολατα κανονικη αν θες μειωσε το νερο κ θα ειναι καλυτερη στην γευση μιας και δεν θα αραιωνεται παρα πολυ κ δεν θα ειναι εντονη η αισθηση του νερου αλλα παρολλα αυτα θα διαλυεται κανονικα!με γαλα την εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε?δοκιμασε την! :01. Wink:

----------


## Littlejohn

Γιατί βρε παιδιά τι έχει η γεύση της? Εντάξει μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο ``πλούσια`` όσο πχ. η myofusion, αλλά μια χαρά γεύση σοκολάτας έχει.

Δοκιμάστε το παρακάτω μεταπροπονητικά:

2 scoop Gold Standard, 1 μπανάνα μέτρια πρός μεγάλη (μετρήστε την όμως για σιγουριά), 1/3 κ.γ. σκόνη καθαρή βανίλια (χωρίς πρόσθετα)...

Τα ρίχνετε όλα μαζί στο μπλεντεράκι μαζί με ελάχιστο νεράκι (1/4 νεροπότηρου) και μιξάρετε καλά. Όταν γίνει χυλός, προσθέστε ακόμα ένα με ενάμιση μεγάλο νεροπότηρο, νερό (αναλόγως πόσο νερουλό θέλετε το μείγμα) και ξαναμιξάρετε αρκετά. Στην συνέχεια, βάλτε και λίγα παγάκια (ολόκληρα ή τριμμένα)...

Εγώ προσωπικά βάζω λιγότερο νερό, μιας και μου αρέσει να είναι αρκετά παχύρευστο το μείγμα (κάτι σαν μιλκσεικ)...

Την βανίλια την βάζω, γιατί παίρνει ωραίο άρωμα το μείγμα και επίσης σπάει την γλυκήτητα της μπανάνας...  (Η βανιλίνη έχει και κάποια χαρακτηριστικά σαν αντιοξειδωτικό )...

----------


## -beba-

> Γιατί βρε παιδιά τι έχει η γεύση της? Εντάξει μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο ``πλούσια`` όσο πχ. η myofusion, αλλά μια χαρά γεύση σοκολάτας έχει.
> 
> Δοκιμάστε το παρακάτω μεταπροπονητικά:
> 
> 2 scoop Gold Standard, 1 μπανάνα μέτρια πρός μεγάλη (μετρήστε την όμως για σιγουριά), 1/3 κ.γ. σκόνη καθαρή βανίλια (χωρίς πρόσθετα)...
> 
> Τα ρίχνετε όλα μαζί στο μπλεντεράκι μαζί με ελάχιστο νεράκι (1/4 νεροπότηρου) και μιξάρετε καλά. Όταν γίνει χυλός, προσθέστε ακόμα ένα με ενάμιση μεγάλο νεροπότηρο, νερό (αναλόγως πόσο νερουλό θέλετε το μείγμα) και ξαναμιξάρετε αρκετά. Στην συνέχεια, βάλτε και λίγα παγάκια (ολόκληρα ή τριμμένα)...
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά βάζω λιγότερο νερό, μιας και μου αρέσει να είναι αρκετά παχύρευστο το μείγμα (κάτι σαν μιλκσεικ)...
> ...


Συμφωνω και επαυξάνω με τον προλαλίσαντα. Επίσης θα πώ πως η cold standard
βγάζει τα πιο πολλά σκουπ, ειδικά η φράουλα. Εγώ κάθε μήνα προτειμώ να δοκιμάζω άλλη πρωτεινη για να μην τις βαριέμαι. Οι αγαπημένες μου είναι η myofusion και η cold standard αλλά σχεδον πάντα βανίλια.

----------


## foko

Απο τις καλυτερες , η pro complex ισως καλυτερη ακομα αλλα πολλυ τσουχτερη στην τιμη

----------


## Eddie

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις εκτως απο την Gold Standard την 100% Whey παλι της ΟΝ για να πει διαφορες?Ειχα παρει ενα τσουβαλι απο την 2η σε βανιλια και δε με εντυπωσιασε.Τη βαρεθηκα γρηγορα και το τελευταιο μισοκιλο το πεταξα.Λεω να χτυπησω την gold αλλα φοβαμαι μη φαω καμια ηττα.Τσουβαλι παλι.

----------


## giannis64

η Gold Standard έχει μια ελαφριά γλυκιά γεύση. όχι πολύ βαριά. είναι σχεδόν άγευστη σε σχέση με τις άλλες. για μένα είναι οκ. αλλά τα γούστα διαφέρουν από άτομο σε άτομο.

----------


## Eddie

> η Gold Standard έχει μια ελαφριά γλυκιά γεύση. όχι πολύ βαριά. είναι σχεδόν άγευστη σε σχέση με τις άλλες. για μένα είναι οκ. αλλά τα γούστα διαφέρουν από άτομο σε άτομο.


Οκ,αυτο μου φτανει.Τι γευσεις εχεις δοκιμασει?Ειμαι αναμεσα σε βανιλια και φραουλα(αν βρω).Σοκολατα δεν θελω επειδη θα την πινω με νερο.

----------


## giannis64

σοκολατα περνω και παντα με νερο!!!!

----------


## Eddie

:02. Shock:   :03. Thumb up: 
Αφου μπορεις και το πινεις  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## noz1989

και εγω σοκολατα χρησιμοποιω! Αν σκοπευεις να παρεις 5κιλη παρε σοκολατα η βανιλια! Θα την βαρεθεις ευκολα την φραυλα!

----------


## Eddie

Λεω να παρω ενα 10λιμπρο βανιλια και εαν το βαρεθω να παρω και ενα κιλο φραουλα να τα μπερδεψω.Δε ξερω ακομα.

----------


## andreas34

παιδια καλησπερα μμολισ πριν 10 λεπτα πηρα την πρωτεινη 100% WHEY GOLD STANDARD μπορειτε σασ παρακαλω να μοθ πειτε πιεσ ωρεσ πρεπει να την περνω?  :01. Smile:      ειμαι 18 χρονων και ειμαι 65 κιλα μονο -.-

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια καλησπερα μμολισ πριν 10 λεπτα πηρα την πρωτεινη 100% WHEY GOLD STANDARD μπορειτε σασ παρακαλω να μοθ πειτε πιεσ ωρεσ πρεπει να την περνω?      ειμαι 18 χρονων και ειμαι 65 κιλα μονο -.-


το πρωι κ μετα την προπο..η αν δεν τρως καλα πριν την προπο περνε τη κ πριν(κανα μισαωρο)..

υπαρχει ηδη θεμα νομιζω σε αυτο το συμπληρωμα,bro..

ψαξε,ψαξε..

----------


## giannis64

συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης περνεις σε ολα τα γευματα στα οποια απο τροφη δεν εισαι επαρκης!!

----------


## salpas18

> συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης περνεις σε ολα τα γευματα στα οποια απο τροφη δεν εισαι επαρκης!!


δλδ αν σε ενα γευμα δν φας καλα μπορεις να παρεις ενα σκουπ?

----------


## Polyneikos

AΝ σε ενα γευμα υπολείπεται Η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ απο αυτό που τρως ή είναι ανύπαρκτη,τοτε συμπληρωνεις με σκόνη πρωτεινης .Παιδια αυτα είναι τα πολυ βασικα,μην τα ρωταμε στις Αξιολογησεις των Προιοντων,υπάρχουν αλλες ενότητες πιο καταλληλες...

----------


## gkman01

ποια γευση σοκολατας της ΟΝ εχετε δοκιμασει? γιατι πιστευω πως η Extreme Milk Chocolate δεν συγκρινετε με τις αλλες chocolate της ΟΝ

----------


## aaabasilis

οποια μαρκα πρωτεινης και να εχω δοκιμασει οποτε πηρα φραουλα,οχι απο επιλογη αλλα επειδη δεν ειχε αλλη γευση, ξενερωσα.βανιλια και σοκολατα ομως δυσκολα απογοητευομαι,μετρανε..

----------


## -manos-

κουκις και κρεαμ ειναι τρομερη ακομα κ σε νερο :08. Toast:

----------


## Svein

H double chocolate που δοκιμασα μου αρεσε πολυ ! γευση 8.5/10 και διαλυτότητα 10/10  !  Εχω αγοραση και μπανανα αλλα δεν την εχω ανοιξει ακόμα...!

----------


## alien.carmania

φιλε μου εγω εχω μπανανα και μου αρεσει πολυ...! αλλα εγω με της γευσεις δεν εχω προβλημα μονο με τν βανιλια την οποια την βαριεμαι πολυ γρηγορα και δεν την παιρνω...!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> κουκις και κρεαμ ειναι τρομερη ακομα κ σε νερο


καλη αλλα την βαριεσαι γρηγορα

----------


## -manos-

με τον χρονο θα δειξει

----------


## alien.carmania

βαλε σοκο με μπανανα μαζι η κατι αλλο θα βγει αλλη γευση...! ετσι για να αλλαζουμε...!

----------


## xaris92

και εγω εβγαλα περυσι ενα κουβα 2κιλο και μαλιστα η πρωτη πρωτεινη που πηρα και μοναδικη βεβαια γιατι σταματησα μετα....αρκετα καλη γευση η double rich chocolate  και τρελη γευση στο μιξερ με μπανανουλα και κανα αλλο φρουτακι....με το νερο δν θα το ελεγα και το ιδανικο οσο αφορα την γευση της και μερικες φορες μου αφηνε καταλοιπα δηλαδη μποιλακια σκονης...

----------


## Ramrod

...και είχα αρχίσει να απορώ γιατί αυξήθηκε η τιμή της Gold standard στα xtreme stores. Το διάβασε κανείς?

Η ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ON’S WHEY ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΑ X-TREME STORES

Μετά από εκτεταμένες διαμαρτυρίες καταναλωτών που αγόρασαν από ανεπίσημους προμηθευτές, αμφιβόλου προέλευσης και ποιότητας ON’S WHEY, αισθανόμαστε την ανάγκη να κάνουμε την παρακάτω ενημέρωση:

Τα X-TREME STORES είναι ο αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας της ON στην Ελλάδα, κάτι που μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και επισκεπτόμενοι το επίσημο site της ΟΝ, κλικ εδώ

«Εισάγουμε ΜΟΝΟ τη ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ON’S WHEY από τον επίσημο προμηθευτή και ποτέ δεν ψάξαμε να βρούμε, μέσω τρίτων, φθηνότερες τιμές, θυσιάζοντας έτσι την ποιότητα του προϊόντος και διακινδυνεύοντας την ασφάλειά σας. Η ON’S WHEY των X-TREME STORES είναι γνωστοποιημένη στον Ε.Ο.Φ. Έτσι λοιπόν αν ψάχνετε για την ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ON’s WHEY, στην καλύτερη τιμή, απευθυνθείτε αποκλειστικά στα X-TREME STORES ή στους επίσημους συνεργάτες τους».

http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...6&category=562

Η πλάκα είναι πως σκεφτόμουν να πάω να παραπονεθώ επειδή έχω την υποψία πως μου πούλησαν "μαϊμού" BulK Whey.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Πως σας φαινεται?

----------


## Machiavelli

Γελοίο.

----------


## dionisos

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο!! Ποια γεύση είναι καλύτερη η double rich chocolate ή η milk chocolate;;

----------


## Ramrod

Ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο? Εμένα μου φαίνεται σα 1+1/2 μπούρδα για να μου πάρουν 6 ευρώ παραπάνω.
Και γιατί αυξήθηκε η τιμή? Δηλαδή απο εδώ και πέρα θα φέρνουν την ακριβή και original Gold standard ενώ παλιά μας πλάσαραν τη μούφα?

Δε ξέρω αλλά τελευταία τα extreme μου έχουν δώσει αφορμές να τα αντιπαθίσω...

----------


## dionisos

> Ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο? Εμένα μου φαίνεται σα 1+1/2 μπούρδα για να μου πάρουν 6 ευρώ παραπάνω.
> Και γιατί αυξήθηκε η τιμή? Δηλαδή απο εδώ και πέρα θα φέρνουν την ακριβή και original Gold standard ενώ παλιά μας πλάσαραν τη μούφα?
> 
> Δε ξέρω αλλά τελευταία τα extreme μου έχουν δώσει αφορμές να τα αντιπαθίσω...


Ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο το ποστ σου εννοούσα! Κατά τα λοιπά συμφωνώ με το επιχείρημά σου!

----------


## beefmeup

μια καλη περιπτωση να παρακολουθει κανεις τις τιμες κ το αν μας δουλευουν καποιοι οχι,ειναι να τις τσεκαρουμε απο αμερικανικα σαητ..αν ανεβαινουν εκει,ειναι λογικο να γινεται το ιδιο κ δω..αν οχι,μας πουλανε φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες..

ως συνηθως.

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ εβαζαν μεσα οτι whey να'ναι και μετα σφραγιζαν το κουτι; Θα τρελαθουμε τελειως με τα ζωα.

----------


## Eddie

Γι αυτο αλλη φορα μην κοιτατε μαρκες,απλα παρτε την πιο φτηνη ωστε να ειστε σιγουροι οτι δεν ειναι αυτο που πληρωνετε και να μην εχετε υποψιες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> Δλδ εβαζαν μεσα οτι whey να'ναι και μετα σφραγιζαν το κουτι; Θα τρελαθουμε τελειως με τα ζωα.


αυτο απο που το εχουμε?? :02. Confused2:  :02. Confused2:  :02. Confused2:

----------


## deluxe

Απο το γεγονος οτι τωρα, μετα απο χρονια θυμηθηκαν να πουν οτι φερουν την αυθεντικη ON.

----------


## beefmeup

> Απο το γεγονος οτι τωρα, μετα απο χρονια θυμηθηκαν να πουν οτι φερουν την αυθεντικη ON.


παντα η αυθεντικη πωλουταν..δεν σε καταλαβαινω,bro.. :02. Confused2:

----------


## Ramrod

> παντα η αυθεντικη πωλουταν..δεν σε καταλαβαινω,bro..


Αυτό πως μπορείς να το ξέρεις ρε συ?

Απλά το φαουλ είναι που μας πλασάρουν ξαφνικά ότι έχουν *γνησια* ON και κοτσάρουν και 6 ευρώ παραπάνω στην τιμή. Δηλαδή υπήρχαν και απομιμήσεις τόσο καιρό?
Είναι σα να σου λέει, απο εδώ και πέρα με μόνο 6 ευρώ extra αγόρασε την original και όχι τη μούφα...

Marketing που στα δικά μου μάτια λειτούργησε ως boomerang...
Σαφώς και αν δεν υπήρχε αυξηση στην τιμή θα άλλαζαν τα πραγματα...όχι βεβαια πως θα πιστοποιούσε τη γνησιότητα της, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.

Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλήξει ποιον θα εμπιστευομαι απο εδώ και πέρα...

----------


## beefmeup

> Αυτό πως μπορείς να το ξέρεις ρε συ?
> 
> Απλά το φαουλ είναι που μας πλασάρουν ξαφνικά ότι έχουν *γνησια* ON και κοτσάρουν και 6 ευρώ παραπάνω στην τιμή. Δηλαδή υπήρχαν και απομιμήσεις τόσο καιρό?
> Είναι σα να σου λέει, απο εδώ και πέρα με μόνο 6 ευρώ extra αγόρασε την original και όχι τη μούφα...
> 
> Marketing που στα δικά μου μάτια λειτούργησε ως boomerang...
> Σαφώς και αν δεν υπήρχε αυξηση στην τιμή θα άλλαζαν τα πραγματα...όχι βεβαια πως θα πιστοποιούσε τη γνησιότητα της, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλήξει ποιον θα εμπιστευομαι απο εδώ και πέρα...


το ξερω γιατι παντα ψωνιζω απεξω,απο ευρωπη κ απο αμερικη,κ οταν κανα 2-3 φορες που ειχα ξεμεινει πηρα απο δω,ηταν ακριβως ιδιο το προιον.

----------


## Ramrod

> το ξερω γιατι παντα ψωνιζω απεξω,απο ευρωπη κ απο αμερικη,κ οταν κανα 2-3 φορες που ειχα ξεμεινει πηρα απο δω,ηταν ακριβως ιδιο το προιον.


Ok πάω πάσο τότε...
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Παντως η μονοκιλη εχει μειωση κατα 4 ευρω. Παλια εκανε 40, τωρα κανει 36. Νομιζω οτι ολες εχουν μειωθει.

----------


## Kroisos

Πριν ένα μήνα που πήρα εγώ η ΟΝ και η warriorlab κάνανε και οι δύο 59. τώρα κάνουν 65 και 52 αντίστοιχα  :02. Shock: 

Και το μονόκιλο της ΟΝ μου φαίνεται ακρίβυνε, είχε κάτω απο 30

----------


## deluxe

Οχι. 40 ειχε και το εκαναν 36. Παιρνω συνεχεια. Ολες μειωθηκαν σε τιμη. Για τα extreme μιλαμε παντα.

----------


## Machiavelli

> Πριν ένα μήνα που πήρα εγώ η ΟΝ και η warriorlab κάνανε και οι δύο 59. τώρα κάνουν 65 και 52 αντίστοιχα


Αυτά είναι που μ' αρέσουν. Δεν ξαναπατάω ούτε για βιταμίνη C, θα παίρνω φυσικό χυμό Amita όταν ξεμένω.

----------


## Svein

> Αυτά είναι που μ' αρέσουν. Δεν ξαναπατάω ούτε για βιταμίνη C, θα παίρνω φυσικό χυμό Amita όταν ξεμένω.


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 



Y.Σ. εξωτερικο παλικάρια 50% κάτω !

----------


## dionisos

Ποια γεύση σοκολάτας προτείνετε; Double rich ή milk chocolate;

----------


## Machiavelli

Milk. Η άλλη πολύ νερουλή γίνεται.

----------


## tommygunz

Ισχύει ότι γενικά γίνεται λίγο νερουλή η double rich. Εγώ απλά βάζω πιο λίγο νερό και είναι κομπλέ πάντως.

----------


## magayver

Εγω παντως που τσεκαρω τακτικα το σαιτ του συγκεκριμενου μαγαζιου,   διαπιστωσα  οτι κανει οτι θελει τις τιμες, μια φορα τιν πιρα 60 ευρο κ πανω στο κουτακι εγραφε 121 κ καλα το ιχε σε προσφορα  (μπουρδες) κ μετα απο 2 μηνες το ειχε 69 απο κ πανω απο την τιμη εγραφε οτι κ καλα ηταν 135 ευρω. Οτι θελει κανει ο καθενας κ δν μπορεις να του πεις κ τπτ..

----------


## Svein

> Milk. Η άλλη πολύ νερουλή γίνεται.


Eμενα μου αρεσε και η αλλη !

----------


## deluxe

H cookies μου αρεσε περισσοτερο απ' ολες. Και μετα η μπανανα. Σοκολατα και βανιλια και δε λενε και πολυ.

Ξερετε οι αλλες γευσεις που εχει, τι ακριβως ειναι; Κατι rocky road και ενα αλλο σαν μοκα.

----------


## magayver

πηρα την cream and cookies σημερα κ μου Θυμησε την vanilla & caramel της Weider με την μονη διαφορα που η weider εκανε απισευτο αφρο. λες κ χτυπουσα φραπε ηταν.

----------


## Spectre

Εγω εχω παρει την Rocky Way...Οσο ειναι ξερη εννοω μεσα στο κουτι της μυριζει ολο το σπιτι στην αρχη ωραια μυρωδια γλυκαδας...αργοτερα σου σπαει την μυτη!αλλα οταν γινεται ροφημα ειτε με νερο ειτε με γαλα ειναι best off!Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την γευση Τropical?εντυπωσεις?

----------


## tommygunz

Rocky Road βασικά... 

Για πες ρε φίλε γιατί είμαι περίεργος, με τι μοιάζει η γεύση της?

----------


## Spectre

Κοιταξε ειναι complicated ειναι σοκολατα(εντελος διαφορετικη απ την κλασσικη πρωτεινη με γευση σοκολατας)με brownie!οπως ειπα και πριν εχει γλυκια οσμη...αλλα αργοτερα αυτη η οσμη δεν αλλαζει αλλα σου σπαει την μυτη και ισως τα νευρα τον αλλονον :01. Razz: ....την εχω απομωνοση σε ενα ντουλαπακι και τωρα no problem!ψαξε καμια μπαρα να δοκιμασεις στα extreme stores εχει μια την Supreme Protein με Rocky road brownie

----------


## tommygunz

Μάλιστα... thanks man! I'lll give it a try...

----------


## Doctorg

Έχω τη συσκευασία των 2.270g σχεδόν γεμάτη. Επειδή όμως από τη λακτόζη με φουσκώνει δεν την χρησιμοποιώ. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να πάρει μια πρωτεΐνη και μπορεί να έρθει προς Νέο Ηράκλειο  ευχαρίστως να του τη δώσω.

----------


## Svein

> Έχω τη συσκευασία των 2.270g σχεδόν γεμάτη. Επειδή όμως από τη λακτόζη με φουσκώνει δεν την χρησιμοποιώ. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να πάρει μια πρωτεΐνη και μπορεί να έρθει προς Νέο Ηράκλειο  ευχαρίστως να του τη δώσω.


Check your pms  :01. Mr. Green:  !

----------


## eri_87

> Κοιταξε ειναι complicated ειναι σοκολατα(εντελος διαφορετικη απ την κλασσικη πρωτεινη με γευση σοκολατας)με brownie!


Ενδιαφέρον μου ακούγεται.... :01. Razz: 
Δηλ εγώ που θέλω να έχει έντονη γεύση σοκολάτα (πχ myofusion) λες να καλύπτομαι από τη rocky road??? Ή να πάρω milk chocolate?

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

> Έχω τη συσκευασία των 2.270g σχεδόν γεμάτη. Επειδή όμως από τη λακτόζη με φουσκώνει δεν την χρησιμοποιώ. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να πάρει μια πρωτεΐνη και μπορεί να έρθει προς Νέο Ηράκλειο  ευχαρίστως να του τη δώσω.


ποσο τη δινεις doctorog?

----------


## Doctorg

> ποσο τη δινεις doctorog?


Τζάμπα τη δίνω φίλε μου, αλλά ήδη  μου την έχουν ζητήσει μερικά άτομα. Μερικά να είχα κουβάδες να τους μοίραζα...

----------


## Svein

> Τζάμπα τη δίνω φίλε μου, αλλά ήδη  μου την έχουν ζητήσει μερικά άτομα. Μερικά να είχα κουβάδες να τους μοίραζα...


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Ευχαριστώ πολυ φίλε για την πρωτεινη !

----------


## deluxe

Βουλγαρικη;  :01. Razz:

----------


## flowin_through

Χαρη σε ενα πολυ ξηγημενο ατομο που φημιζεται για τα αστεια του video   :08. Food:   δοκιμασα τη σοκολατα και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι στο Νο.1 παγκοσμιως. Μπορει να ειναι καλη, αλλα τα reviews μονο ως προς τη γευση εχουν να κανουν.

----------


## stef212000

ρε παιδια να σας πω την αληθεια κατι παιζει με τα xtreme stores.πριν 2 μηνες πηρα φραουλα και σε 300ml νερο διαλυοταν τελεια και ευκολα και ηταν μια χαρα σε πυκνοτητα.τωρα που ξαναπηρα η σκονη ηταν πιο πουδρα,στην ιδια ποσοτητα νερου μου κανει γρουμπουλακια οση ωρα και να την ανακατεψω και ειναι πιο νερουλη!ιδια γευση παντα,φραουλα και απο το ιδιο καταστημα.απο εδω και περα απο εξωτερικο μονο!καποια κομπινα παιζεται εδω περα!!α και ο πωλητης φαγωθηκε να παρω μια αλλη warriolab που ειναι λεει και καλα της ιδιας εταιρειας και π@π@ρια μαντολες!!κριμα γιατι ειχα βολευτει με τα εν λογω καταστηματα.απο εδω και περα προπληρωμενη καρτα και δωσε αγγλια!!αντε γιατι βλεπω αντι να βαλουν μυαλο με την κριση κοιταζουν να μας δουλεψουν!!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## dionisos

> ρε παιδια να σας πω την αληθεια κατι παιζει με τα xtreme stores.πριν 2 μηνες πηρα φραουλα και σε 300ml νερο διαλυοταν τελεια και ευκολα και ηταν μια χαρα σε πυκνοτητα.τωρα που ξαναπηρα η σκονη ηταν πιο πουδρα,στην ιδια ποσοτητα νερου μου κανει γρουμπουλακια οση ωρα και να την ανακατεψω και ειναι πιο νερουλη!ιδια γευση παντα,φραουλα και απο το ιδιο καταστημα.απο εδω και περα απο εξωτερικο μονο!καποια κομπινα παιζεται εδω περα!!α και ο πωλητης φαγωθηκε να παρω μια αλλη warriolab που ειναι λεει και καλα της ιδιας εταιρειας και π@π@ρια μαντολες!!κριμα γιατι ειχα βολευτει με τα εν λογω καταστηματα.απο εδω και περα προπληρωμενη καρτα και δωσε αγγλια!!αντε γιατι βλεπω αντι να βαλουν μυαλο με την κριση κοιταζουν να μας δουλεψουν!!!!!


Γιατί Αγγλία;; Για κοίτα εδώ :http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=8642

----------


## Ramrod

> ρε παιδια να σας πω την αληθεια κατι παιζει με τα xtreme stores.πριν 2 μηνες πηρα φραουλα και σε 300ml νερο διαλυοταν τελεια και ευκολα και ηταν μια χαρα σε πυκνοτητα.τωρα που ξαναπηρα η σκονη ηταν πιο πουδρα,στην ιδια ποσοτητα νερου μου κανει γρουμπουλακια οση ωρα και να την ανακατεψω και ειναι πιο νερουλη!ιδια γευση παντα,φραουλα και απο το ιδιο καταστημα.απο εδω και περα απο εξωτερικο μονο!καποια κομπινα παιζεται εδω περα!!α και ο πωλητης φαγωθηκε να παρω μια αλλη warriolab που ειναι λεει και καλα της ιδιας εταιρειας και π@π@ρια μαντολες!!κριμα γιατι ειχα βολευτει με τα εν λογω καταστηματα.απο εδω και περα προπληρωμενη καρτα και δωσε αγγλια!!αντε γιατι βλεπω αντι να βαλουν μυαλο με την κριση κοιταζουν να μας δουλεψουν!!!!!


Καλά, αυτό με τη Warriorlab είναι γνωστό. Εμένα μου πούλησε την bulk whey MDY για aspartame free, απο εκεί να καταλάβεις...

Και η πλάκα είναι ότι έβαλαν την ταμπέλα "μόνο εδώ η γνήσια ON". Άλλη γευση/υφή παλιά, άλλη τώρα...μήπως μια απο τις 2 είναι μούφα? Εγώ δεν ξαναασχολούμαι με τα συγκεκριμένα κατάστηματα...πολλές αφορμές μου έδωσαν.
Τελικά το καλύτερο είναι να παραγγέλνεις απευθείας απο τον αντιπρώσοπο...

----------


## tommygunz

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τη γεύση Mocha Cappuccino?

----------


## fotis hks

μιάς και μιλάμε για την ON σας συνηστω προσοχή αν κανετε αγορα σακούλας των 4,5 κιλών προσωπικά μακριά απο αυτες προτιμηστε τους κοθβάδες....πηρα πριν κανα 3 μηνο μια σακουλα γευση βανιλια (gia thn ON milame pada) και η γευση της ηταν εντελώς άγνωστη! εβγαζε μια πικριλα....λες και ηταν ενα ανομιογενες μιγμα με στερεη χλορινη....εχω βασιμες υποψιες πως η XTREME stores εκανε καποια νοθεια και οι υποψιες μ εχουν σχεδον επιβεβαιω8ει απ'οταν ευγαλαν μια ανακοινωση στη σελίδα τους στη νεα προσφορα ποθ κανουν για τη whey της ON                         διαβαστε:Η ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ON’S WHEY ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΑ X-TREME STORES

Μετά από εκτεταμένες διαμαρτυρίες καταναλωτών που αγόρασαν από ανεπίσημους προμηθευτές, αμφιβόλου προέλευσης και ποιότητας ON’S WHEY, αισθανόμαστε την ανάγκη να κάνουμε την παρακάτω ενημέρωση:

Τα X-TREME STORES είναι ο αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας της ON στην Ελλάδα, κάτι που μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και επισκεπτόμενοι το επίσημο site της ΟΝ, κλικ εδώ

«Εισάγουμε ΜΟΝΟ τη ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ON’S WHEY από τον επίσημο προμηθευτή και ποτέ δεν ψάξαμε να βρούμε, μέσω τρίτων, φθηνότερες τιμές, θυσιάζοντας έτσι την ποιότητα του προϊόντος και διακινδυνεύοντας την ασφάλειά σας. Η ON’S WHEY των X-TREME STORES είναι γνωστοποιημένη στον Ε.Ο.Φ. Έτσι λοιπόν αν ψάχνετε για την ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ON’s WHEY, στην καλύτερη τιμή, απευθυνθείτε αποκλειστικά στα X-TREME STORES ή στους επίσημους συνεργάτες τους».

KAI ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥς ΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥΜΕ.....ΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΟΚ....ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΧΑΖΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕς ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ******** ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΟ....ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ...

----------


## Spectre

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω,οι δοσολογιες που δινουν οι πωλητες στα καταστηματα ειναι οι σωστες?(αν και δεν νωμιζω)που λενε μια το πρωι,μια πριν και μετα την προπονηση!Παντος αν ειναι σωστες τα 943g της whey gold standard δεν θα κρατανε ουτε μηνα(γνωμη μου)!Αλλοι ειπαν οτι το κανουν για να πουλησουν και ετσι ο πελατης να παει ξανα να δωσει τα ευρακια του!Εγω παντος παιρνω 1 scoop μετα την προπονηση!πραττω σωστα?

----------


## Machiavelli

Δεν έχει δόσεις, δεν είναι φάρμακο. Όποτε χρειάζεσαι extra πρωτεΐνη και δε μπορείς να φας πίνεις αυτό. Σιγά μη κρατάει μήνα το κιλό.

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω,οι δοσολογιες που δινουν οι πωλητες στα καταστηματα ειναι οι σωστες?(αν και δεν νωμιζω)που λενε μια το πρωι,μια πριν και μετα την προπονηση!Παντος αν ειναι σωστες τα 943g της whey gold standard δεν θα κρατανε ουτε μηνα(γνωμη μου)!Αλλοι ειπαν οτι το κανουν για να πουλησουν και ετσι ο πελατης να παει ξανα να δωσει τα ευρακια του!Εγω παντος παιρνω 1 scoop μετα την προπονηση!πραττω σωστα?


Δεν εχει καμμια μα καμμια σχεση τι λενε οι πωλητες.Δε μπορουν να ξερουν τις διατροφικες σου αναγκες ουτε ποσο πρωτεινη παιρνεις απο τα φαγητα.Εαν εισαι πχ 90κιλα και παιρνεις 200γρ πρωτεινη απο φαγητο δε χρειαζεσαι καν συμπληρωμα.Εαν παιρνεις 100γρ απο φαγητο θα παρεις και αλλα 100γρ σκονη για να φτασεις την ποσοτητα που θελεις.

Εσυ λες για 943γρ το μηνα,εγω (και πολλοι αλλοι) που θελουμε 4κιλα τι να πουμε δλδ :08. Turtle:

----------


## Spectre

Ενταξει,εγω πηρα το κιλο για αρχη αργοτερα ισως φτασω και γω εκει!

----------


## stelios025

Η μικρή (του κιλού δηλαδή) λέει πάνω στο κουτί ότι εχει 31 servings. Αν παίρνεις μία φορά την μέρα, τοτε σε βγάζει ακριβώς ένα μήνα! Αλλά συνήθως δεν παίρνουμε (ανάλογο και το άτομο βέβαια και την διατροφή που κάνει) 1 φορα αλλλα 2-3 και όχι από ένα serving, αλλά 1,5 και 2  άρα δεν σε βγάζει ούτε 15 μέρες! Για αρχή βέβαια μια φορά καλά είναι.

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει, οχι και 2 servings. Τι να τα κανεις τοσα γρ πρωτεινης;

----------


## Eddie

> Ενταξει, οχι και 2 servings. Τι να τα κανεις τοσα γρ πρωτεινης;


Koιταξε,το scoop παιρνει (κ καλα) 29γρ.Αμ δε,πρεπει να ειναι πολυ πατικωμενη η σκονη για να βγουν 29γρ.Οποτε ας πουμε οτι βαζεις 24 Χ 2 SCOOP 48γρ σκονη δλδ 39γρ περιπου πρωτεινη,δεν ειναι και πολλα!!

----------


## californication

Παντως ρε παιδια εγω που εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις σαν καλυτερη εχω τη μπανανα και σαν χειροτερη την tropical ( αν και στην αρχη τα σπαει). Εγω παντως που τη παιρνω εδω και 4 χρονια απο ενα συγκεκριμενο καταστημα ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα σε ποιοτητα ( κατι να με χαλαει δηλαδη) ..μονο το λιγο παραπανω cholestor που εχει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

Californication, έχεις δοκιμάσει την Mocha Cappuccino? Λέει τίποτα? Γιατί την περιμένω να μου έρθει σε 2 μέρες...

----------


## californication

> Californication, έχεις δοκιμάσει την Mocha Cappuccino? Λέει τίποτα? Γιατί την περιμένω να μου έρθει σε 2 μέρες...



Ολες ειπα ναι...αλλα ειναι και πολλεσ οι ατιμες  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Τη συγκεκριμενη δεν την εχω δοκιμασει διοτι απλα δεν την εχω βρει ποτε μπροστα μου.Εχω δοκιμασει Rocky road,banana,vanilla,double choko kai milk choko ( καλη),tropical,cookies και τελευταια ( μου εχει μεινει αλησμονητη) πριν 5 χρονια μια chocolate mint  :01. Mr. Green:  την οποια εβαζα τρια τρια τα scoop για να τελειωνει  :01. ROFL: 
Επειδη δε μου αρεσει και ο cappucino θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σου οταν την δοκιμασεις να μας πεισ και εμας ( αν την πινεις με νερο) γιατι με γαλα σίγουρα θα ειναι super!

----------


## deluxe

Η καλυτερη δεν ειναι η cookies; Περιμενω αυριο μια 2κιλη. Πριν 2 χρονια που ειχα ξαναπαρει ηταν απιστευτη. Δε πιστευω να αλλαξε η γευση.

----------


## californication

Αν την πινεις με γαλα ειναι αστα να πανε.Το χειμωνα αν την βαλεις και με ζεστο γαλα ειναι κατι παραπανω απο τελεια.Με το νερο φοβαμαι οτι το 5lb θα το βαρεθεις γρηγορα,προσωπικα δεν ηταν απο τα αγαπημενα μου.Τωρα αν εχει αλλαξει προσωπικα να σου πω οτι απο τη πρωτη cookies που δοκιμασα πριν 6 χρονια μεχρι και την τελευταια τον χειμωνα υπαρχουν πιστευω διαφορες στη φορμουλα της.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν αυτη που δοκιμασες πριν 2 χρονια θα ειναι η ιδια!!
Σε δυο μερες εσυ θα μασ πεισ!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Αυριο λογικα θα ερθουν. Με νερο τη πινω τη whey, εκτος απο το πρωι, που βαζω λιγο γαλα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Νερουλή βγαίνει η cream & cookies, αλλά ωραία γεύση. Και με γιαούρτι το βράδυ, απίστευτη.

----------


## tommygunz

Μωρέ και εγώ cookies & cream ήθελα, αλλά αν έπερνα αυτή θα έπρεπε να περιμένω άλλη μια βδομάδα για να μου έρθει η παραγγελία γιατί είχε τελειώσει η συγκεκριμένη γεύση, οπότε πήρα Mocha Cappuccino... Είπα να δοκιμάσω κάτι το διαφορετικό! Τα reviews αναμένονται λίαν συντόμως... :01. Smile:

----------


## stelios025

Εγώ την cream & cookies την πίνω 3 μήνες τώρα και ομολογώ ότι δεν την βαριέμαι. Είμαι περίεργος βέβαια καποια στιγμή να δοκιμάσω την milk chocolate  και την μπανανα.

----------


## deluxe

Μπανανα πολυ ωραια. Πινεται πολυ ανετα και με νερο. Ειδικα αν την χτυπησεις στο μιξερ με παγακια.. Σκετη απολαυση! Τελειωνω σε λιγες ημερες τη 2κιλη μου.

----------


## versus

πολύ καλή την έπαιρνα 2 μήνες!

----------


## deluxe

1κιλη τελικα ειναι, εγω μπερδευτηκα. Ρε παιδια εμενα αυτη τη φορα δε ελεγε το χαρτι sealed, και δεν ηταν και καλα στερεωμενο. Το βγαζω και απο την μεσα μερια ηταν κολλημενη μια τριχα.. Τι εγινε τωρα;

----------


## deluxe

Λοιπον, η cookies

ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ!! Με νερο την πινω και ειναι τελεια!! Απο εδω και περα μονο cookies! Δεν αλλαξε καθολου. Οπως και παλια η ιδια, απιθανη γευση!

----------


## tommygunz

> 1κιλη τελικα ειναι, εγω μπερδευτηκα. Ρε παιδια εμενα αυτη τη φορα δε ελεγε το χαρτι sealed, και δεν ηταν και καλα στερεωμενο. Το βγαζω και απο την μεσα μερια ηταν κολλημενη μια τριχα.. Τι εγινε τωρα;


Από που την πήρες μαν?

----------


## versus

πολύ καλή!

----------


## deluxe

> Από που την πήρες μαν?


πρεντετορ.

Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως. Ολα τα αλλα κουτια ελεγε το χαρτακι "sealed for your protection" ή κατι τετοιο και το εβγαζα με δυσκολια.

Ενω στην ON, δεν ηταν καθολου καλα κολλημενο και δεν εγραφε και τιποτα.. Παραξενο. Παντως η γευση ιδια με παλια. Δε ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## giannis64

> Από που την πήρες μαν?


+1 :03. Thumb up:   :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## primordial

> Από που την πήρες μαν?





> πρεντετορ.
> 
> Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως. Ολα τα αλλα κουτια ελεγε το χαρτακι "sealed for your protection" ή κατι τετοιο και το εβγαζα με δυσκολια.
> 
> Ενω στην ON, δεν ηταν καθολου καλα κολλημενο και δεν εγραφε και τιποτα.. Παραξενο. Παντως η γευση ιδια με παλια. Δε ξερω τι να κανω.





> +1


Σε βρίσκω διακριτικότατο Mr. Officer  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: .....

----------


## tommygunz

Κοίτα, το ίδιο περίπου είχα πάθει και εγώ όταν είχα πάρει από τα x-treme, σαν να είχε ξεκολήσει λίγο το χαρτί και δεν ήταν καλά στερεωμένο. 

Απλά στη δικιά μου δεν είχε δώρο τρίχα... :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Δε ξερω τι να πω. Λες να ηταν δικια μου; Αλλα πως κολλησε; Ρε γμτ..

----------


## skiperas

ολιγον offtopic .. θέλω να την παραγγείλω μέσω ιντερνετ απο γνωστό ελληνικό κατάστημα.. αλλά δν μου βγάζει την επιλογή γεύσης.. τι γίνεται ?? οτι μου έρθει ?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ολιγον offtopic .. θέλω να την παραγγείλω μέσω  ιντερνετ απο γνωστό ελληνικό κατάστημα.. αλλά δν μου βγάζει την επιλογή  γεύσης.. τι γίνεται ?? οτι μου έρθει ?



τηλέφωνο δεν εχει για να ρωτήσεις?!

----------


## Svein

> ολιγον offtopic .. θέλω να την παραγγείλω μέσω ιντερνετ απο γνωστό ελληνικό κατάστημα.. αλλά δν μου βγάζει την επιλογή γεύσης.. τι γίνεται ?? οτι μου έρθει ?


μαλλον....!

----------


## skiperas

καλά η cookies&cream δεν παίζεται........ ειδικά με γάλα all the moneyyyy!!
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Τα σπαει! Μονο cookies απο εδω και περα, τιποτα αλλο! Αν και φοβαμαι μηπως εχει παραπανω ζαχαρη και δε το λενε! Δε ξερουμε τι πινουμε ρε γμτ..

ΤΟ γαλα το εχω κοψει, σιγουρα θα ηταν απιθανη, αλλα και με νερο ειναι τελεια!

----------


## skiperas

έχει καμία διαφορά να την πίνεις με γάλα απ'οτι με νερό ?
δεν αποροφάται το ίδιο ?
μετά τη προπόνηση σίγουρα με νερό,αλλά πρωί ή βράδυ δν είναι κακό κ το γαλατάκι ε?

----------


## kwstas25

> Τα σπαει! Μονο cookies απο εδω και περα, τιποτα αλλο! Αν και φοβαμαι μηπως εχει παραπανω ζαχαρη και δε το λενε! Δε ξερουμε τι πινουμε ρε γμτ..
> 
> ΤΟ γαλα το εχω κοψει, σιγουρα θα ηταν απιθανη, αλλα και με νερο ειναι τελεια!



 γιατι οχι γαλα ???

----------


## deluxe

Καλο ειναι το γαλα ρε παιδια, απλα θελω να γραμμωσω. Σταδιακα κοβεται και η βρωμη και ισως και το ψωμι.

----------


## beatshooter

Παπαλα η double rich μου....

Ποια απο τις παρακατω προτιματε?Λεω να παρω 2 γευσεις μονοκιλες....Για φραουλα κ μπανανα ψηνομαι...Γνωμες?

*Γεύσεις:  Σοκολάτα, βανίλια, μπανάνα, φράουλα, cookies & cream,*

----------


## Mitsen

> γιατι οχι γαλα ???


Ποιος ο λόγος να πληρώνεις Whey τότε?
Η whey είναι προτείνη γρηγορης απορρόφησης.
Το γάλα είναι αργής απορρόφησης.
Αν βάλεις τη προτείνη σε γάλα καθυστερείς την απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης.

Προτείνει αργής απορρόφησης από τον οργανισμό συστήνεται το βραδυ. γιαφτο και το γιαούρτι επειδή περιέχει καζεΐνη




> Καλο ειναι το γαλα ρε παιδια, απλα θελω να γραμμωσω. Σταδιακα κοβεται και η βρωμη και ισως και το ψωμι.





> Τα σπαει! Μονο cookies απο εδω και περα, τιποτα αλλο! Αν και φοβαμαι μηπως εχει παραπανω ζαχαρη και δε το λενε! Δε ξερουμε τι πινουμε ρε γμτ..
> 
> ΤΟ γαλα το εχω κοψει, σιγουρα θα ηταν απιθανη, αλλα και με νερο ειναι τελεια!


Καταρχάς δεν έχεις κάτι να γραμμώσεις. 
Δεύτερον και να είχες δεν ξέρεις το πως!
Προτιμάς το γάλα και ψωμι στη γράμμωση και θα κόψεις την βρώμη? 

Έλα πες την αλήθεια πλακα μας κανεις? :01. Razz: 
(Καλά λογικό μου ακούγεται άμα δεν έχεις διαβάσει 2 πράγματα από αυτά που γραφουν τόσοι εδώ μέσα)

----------


## deluxe

Τελευταιο ποστ εδω μεσα..

Εχω να γραμμωσω, αυτη η φωτογραφια που εχω τωρα στο αβαταρ ειναι πριν 2 χρονια ακριβως. Καμμια σχεση δλδ με το πως ειμαι τωρα.

Αν το ξερω ή οχι, ειναι δικο μου προβλημα και θα το δουμε συντομα.

Ειπα οτι προτιμαω κατι; ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΨΕΙ.

Αντε Γεια.

----------


## Mitsen

> Τελευταιο ποστ εδω μεσα..
> 
> Εχω να γραμμωσω, αυτη η φωτογραφια που εχω τωρα στο αβαταρ ειναι πριν 2 χρονια ακριβως. Καμμια σχεση δλδ με το πως ειμαι τωρα.
> 
> Αν το ξερω ή οχι, ειναι δικο μου προβλημα και θα το δουμε συντομα.


Αν όντως έχεις πάρει κάποια μυϊκά κιλά, πραγματικά στο εύχομαι να τα αναδείξεις!
Μην νευριάζεις δεν έχω εχθρικές προθέσεις



> Ειπα οτι προτιμαω κατι; ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΨΕΙ.
> 
> Αντε Γεια.


κοψτα όλα μαγια σου! εγώ την άποψη μου είπα!
Τα posts σου πάντως αυτά δίνουν να κατανοεί ένας αναγνώστης όταν τα διαβάζει. 
Ίσως να κατάλαβα εγώ λάθος, άρα φταίω.
Φταίω όμως και στο γεγονός του ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που διαβάζεις?? 
(Μην με βάζεις να στο αποδείξω με replys και βγούμε off topic)

----------


## aqua_bill

> Παπαλα η double rich μου....
> 
> Ποια απο τις παρακατω προτιματε?Λεω να παρω 2 γευσεις μονοκιλες....Για φραουλα κ μπανανα ψηνομαι...Γνωμες?
> 
> *Γεύσεις:  Σοκολάτα, βανίλια, μπανάνα, φράουλα, cookies & cream,*


φραουλα και cookies & cream ειναι φανταστικα η μπανανα ειναι αστα να πανε.Αλλα εχει να κανει καθαρα μα το γευστικο γουστο που καθε ενα

----------


## kwstas25

> Ποιος ο λόγος να πληρώνεις Whey τότε?
> Η whey είναι προτείνη γρηγορης απορρόφησης.
> Το γάλα είναι αργής απορρόφησης.
> Αν βάλεις τη προτείνη σε γάλα καθυστερείς την απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης.
> 
>  μέσα)


 δλδ ουτε το προι δεν κανει με γαλα ?

----------


## giannis64

διαβασε εδω ισως σε βοηθησει!!

*Ποσα ml τα 6 oz; και συζητηση γαλακτοκομικων*

----------


## paris

καλησπερα και απο εμενα σκεφτομαι σοβαρα στην αγορα αυτης της πρωτεινης.εκτος εαν προτεινετε εσεις κατι πιο ποιοτικο αλλα παντα στα ιδια πανω κατω λεφτα.εχω ακουσει αρκετα καλα σχολια για αυτη την πρωτεινη.το θεμα που εχω ομως ειναι η γευση.φιλοι μου παιρνουν πρωτεινες πχ σοκολατα φραουλα αλλα δυσκολευομαι ακομα και στο να δοκιμασω.πιστευετε οτι η βανιλια εχει πιο απαλη γευση και ειναι πιο ουδετερη και αοσμη απο τις αλλες;εαν ριξω 1 σκουπ στο γαλα με τη βρωμη ειναι σωστο η πρεπει να τη διαλυσω σε νερο οπως ειπε ενας αλλος φιλος πριν;εαν καταλαβα ειπε οτι με το γαλα δε γινεται τοσο γρηγορα η αποροφηση.

----------


## kwstas25

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα σκεφτομαι σοβαρα στην αγορα αυτης της πρωτεινης.εκτος εαν προτεινετε εσεις κατι πιο ποιοτικο αλλα παντα στα ιδια πανω κατω λεφτα.εχω ακουσει αρκετα καλα σχολια για αυτη την πρωτεινη.το θεμα που εχω ομως ειναι η γευση.φιλοι μου παιρνουν πρωτεινες πχ σοκολατα φραουλα αλλα δυσκολευομαι ακομα και στο να δοκιμασω.πιστευετε οτι η βανιλια εχει πιο απαλη γευση και ειναι πιο ουδετερη και αοσμη απο τις αλλες;εαν ριξω 1 σκουπ στο γαλα με τη βρωμη ειναι σωστο η πρεπει να τη διαλυσω σε νερο οπως ειπε ενας αλλος φιλος πριν;εαν καταλαβα ειπε οτι με το γαλα δε γινεται τοσο γρηγορα η αποροφηση.


ειναι μια απο τις καλήτερες ... εγω βανιλια εχο εινε πολυ ωραια παντοσ.. τιν χτιπασ στο σεικερ 20' με γαλα ή νερο .... οτι θεσ.. και μετα τιν βαζεισ μεσα σε πιατο με βρομη η οτι αλλο θεσ και τιν πινεισ... στο μεταπροπονιτικο ομοσ μονο με νερο ..

----------


## Surfer

Εαν κάποιος από τους φίλους προβληματίζεται με τη γεύση της πρωτεϊνης που θα ήθελε, καλύτερα να δοκιμάζει τη βανίλια...Είναι η γεύση που μπορείς εύκολα να την αναμίξεις με κάτι άλλο και να τη κάνεις του γούστου σου...

----------


## NIK900

> εγω λεω μοκα


ναι αξιζει . . μοκα ειναι το rocky road . . αν δεν κανω λαθοs . . . εχει και πολλεs αλλεs γευσειs αλλα δεν ερχονται ολεs ελλαδα . .

----------


## paris

πηγα να παρω την whey της ον αλλα τελικα κατεληξα να παρω την complete whey protein της cytosport σε βανιλια.πολυ καλη γευση μπορω να πω και παρα πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα ανακατεμα μονο με κουταλι.22 γραμμαρια το σκουπ 18 πρωτεινη και 1 υδατανθρακα.εψαξα να τη βρω στο φορουμ για κριτικες αλλα δε βρηκα τιποτα.πιστευετε ειναι καλη;

----------


## Ramrod

> πηγα να παρω την whey της ον αλλα τελικα κατεληξα να παρω την complete whey protein της cytosport σε βανιλια.πολυ καλη γευση μπορω να πω και παρα πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα ανακατεμα μονο με κουταλι.22 γραμμαρια το σκουπ 18 πρωτεινη και 1 υδατανθρακα.εψαξα να τη βρω στο φορουμ για κριτικες αλλα δε βρηκα τιποτα.πιστευετε ειναι καλη;


Να υποθέσω ότι πήγες στο μαγαζί που σκέφτομαι και σε επηρέασε οπωλητής ε?  :01. Mr. Green: 

Επειδή βλέπω είσαι νέος, έπρεπε αφού δε βρήκες κριτική να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα...

----------


## tommygunz

> ναι αξιζει . . μοκα ειναι το rocky road . . αν δεν κανω λαθοs . . . εχει και πολλεs αλλεs γευσειs αλλα δεν ερχονται ολεs ελλαδα . .


Άλλο είναι το rocky road. Αυτό που είπε ο Vson είναι η γεύση Mocha Cappuccino. Αυτήν έχω τώρα. Πολύ καλή γεύση, όντως σου θυμίζει καπουτσίνο. Και διαλυτότητα, όπως όλες οι ON, κομπλέ.

----------


## paris

> Να υποθέσω ότι πήγες στο μαγαζί που σκέφτομαι και σε επηρέασε οπωλητής ε? 
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω είσαι νέος, έπρεπε αφού δε βρήκες κριτική να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα...


οντως στο μαγαζι που σκεφτεσαι πηγα.αλλα δε με επηρεασε καθολου ο πωλητης.τον ξερω κιολλας.ισα ισα μου προτεινε 3 πρωτεινες και μου λεει οτι ειναι πολυ παραπλησιες και οι 3.η μια ηταν η whey της on η αλλη της cytosport  και η αλλη ηταν η metabolic whey.το προβλημα μου ηταν η γευση ειμαι πολυ περιεργος στη  ον δεν ειχε βανιλια αλλα μονο μπανανα και διπλη σοκολατα.μου ειπε οτι και η μεταμπολικ ειχε καλη γευση.μου ειπε επισης οτι περιπου ιδιες ειναι.απλα η cytosport ειχε ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες και επειδη ηταν η πιο φτηνη μου υπεδειξε εμμεσα αυτη χωρις ομως να με επηρεασει.

----------


## NIK900

ερωτηση . . τι οφελος εχει ο πωλητης να σου δωσει πιο φθηνη ??
να σου δωσει κατι για να σου παρει πιο πολλα, λογικο
σαν να θελεις να βαλεις 50ε βενζινη και να σου πει ο βενζινας βαλε 30
λογικα ομως και η cytosport δεν θα ειναι και αχρηστη . .

----------


## deluxe

Μπορει να μην την αγοραζει κανεις, οποτε του την εδωσε να τελειωνει.

----------


## Ramrod

εγώ ξέρω πως όποιος πάει να αγοράσει την gold standard στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα πάντοτε του προτείνουν μια άλλη, πιο φθηνή...ξέρω πάρα πολύ κόσμο...τυχαίο? δε νομίζω...

----------


## FuriousRabbit

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...Την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη την αγοράζω εδώ και χρόνια αλλα απ'έξω...Οχι απο Ελλάδα δλδ....Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά στην τιμή και θεωρώ ότι είναι πεταμένα λεφτά τα τόσα παραπανω που δίνεις εδώ για να την αγοράσεις...Για παράδειγμα τις 10 λίμπρες απο Αμερική τις αγοράζω 65 ευρώ και στα x-treme stores έχει 119  :02. Shock:  απ'οτι ξέρω...Όσον αφορά τα μεταφορικά κάνουμε με φιλαράκια ομαδικές παραγγελείες και συμφέρει πάρα πολύ...Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## dhmhtrhs

οπως ολα στη ζωη ετσι και οι αγορες απο εξωτερικο εχουν τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα τους..θα βγουμε off-topic ομως αν το αναλυσουμε τωρα...

----------


## themisdas

παιδια εγω παιρνω την cookies and cream και ειναι τελεια ... δεν την αλλαζω με τπτ!! Σας συνιστω να την αγορασετε!

----------


## Blackie

Παληκάρια, στην ιστοσελίδα τους έχει τη natural και την κλασσική... Τι ουσιαστική διαφορά έχει; Στην πέψη; Στην απορρόφηση; Επίσης, διάβασα κάτι για υποψίες νόθευσης... Αυτό πως θα το αντιληφθεί ένας πρωτάρης; Προσωπικά ενδιαφέρομαι να πάω απ'το κατάστημα γιατί άκουσα πως σου κάνουν λιπομέτρηση κλπ σε ορισμένα...

----------


## Devil Randime

Μολις μου τελειώσει η Meso tech λεω να δοκιμασω την cream 'n' cookies να δω διαφορες με την αντιστοιχη γευση της Nitrotech που δε με ξετρελανε και τοσο. Απ'οτι διαβαδα η της ΟΝ δεν εχει λακτοζη μεσα. Σωστά διαβασα?...

----------


## Vinn

Σωστα διαβασες..  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil Randime

Ωραια. Οποτε αφου δεν εχει λακτοζη δεν εχω να φοβαμαι κατι. Θα την παρω σε γευση cream'n'cookies να τη συγκρινω και με τη Nitrotech  :01. Razz:

----------


## Vinn

Αν και γω εχω τωρα vanilla ice cream, τo cream n cookies δεν παιζεται..Θα θελεις να πινεις συνεχεια..  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil Randime

Θα δω man.. Η Nitrotech ειναι φτηνη και γι'αυτο το σκεφτομαι γιατι δε παιζουν λεφτα... Και βγαζει τα ιδια scoop με την ON και με 1γρ περισσοτερο πρωτεινη ανα scoop. Θα δουμε...  :01. Smile:

----------


## Vinn

Περιμενε να δοκιμασεις τη γευση και μετα θα την παιρνεις με τα τσουβαλια  :01. Razz: 
Δεν ειναι παρα πολυ τσιμπημενη η τιμη της.. Τα 900γρ 35 euro!!

----------


## Devil Randime

36 για την ακριβεια εχει και 31.50 η Nitrotech. καλα θα μου πεις τωρα, για 4.50 ευρώ κάνεις έτσι?? Απλα σκεφτομαι και το γεγονος οτι η Νitrotech δε με ειχε πειραξει στο στομαχι (μαλλον εχει λακταση μεσα) και ξερεις δε θελω να διακυνδυνεψω να παρω ενα καινουριο προιον... αν με καταλαβαινεις... γι'αυτο το ελεγα. Τελοσπαντων... Θα δειξει σε 2 βδομαδες περιπου που μου τελειωνει το Mesotech  :01. Razz:

----------


## noz1989

> Μολις μου τελειώσει η Meso tech λεω να δοκιμασω την cream 'n' cookies να δω διαφορες με την αντιστοιχη γευση της Nitrotech που δε με ξετρελανε και τοσο. Απ'οτι διαβαδα η της ΟΝ δεν εχει λακτοζη μεσα. Σωστά διαβασα?...


Αν οχι 100% τοτε 99% εχει λιγη λακτοζη!

----------


## Devil Randime

> Αν οχι 100% τοτε 99% εχει λιγη λακτοζη!


Περιεχει λακταση το προιον. Οποτε με τη λακταση αναιρειται οτιδηποτε σχετικο με τη λακτοζη για τους αλλεργικους στο γάλα...


For all of you factual types I’ll leave you with the key benefits that you get from this.


1)ON 100% Whey Gold Standard provides more whey protein isolates (WPI) – the purest and most expensive source of whey protein available.
2)Higher protein percentage. ON’s 100% Whey Gold Standard has always been a leader in this respect. Now with 24 grams of protein in just slightly over one-ounce serving, it’s nearly 79% protein by weight!
3)We’ve included more HydroWhey strategically hydrolyzed, low molecular weight whey peptides to make ON’s 100% Whey Gold Standard even faster acting!
4)ON’s 100% Whey Gold Standard now contains lactase and Aminogen digestive enzymes to further enhance absorption and make this product even more friendly to lactose intolerant individuals.
5)ON’s 100% Whey Gold Standard is instantized to mix easily and completely with just a few twirls of a spoon.
6)Every serving supplies even more low, moderate, and high molecular weight, biologically active whey protein microfractions including Alpha-lactalbumin, Glycomacropeptides, Beta-lactoglobulin, Immunoglobulin G (IgG), Lactoferrin, lactoperoxidase, and various growth factors.
7)Over 4 grams of glutamine and glutamine precursors as well as 5 grams of BCAAs (leucine, isoleucine, and valine) in each scoop!

Ασχετο αλλα η ΟΝ Whey gold πηρε το βραβειο και φετος για το 2010 καλυτερο supplement. Κραταει τα πρωτεια. Βεβαια και καποια της Muscletech πηραν φετος βραβεια οπως ειδα στο bodybuilding.com

----------


## arisfwtis

ον whey 100% καλυτερη πρωτεινη
no explode καλυτερο νιτρικο(σε αυτη την κατηγορια το εχει
cell mass καλυτερη κρεατινη

τα αλλα δν τα θυμαμαι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Blackie

Τσίμπησα κι εγώ σήμερα την 1η μου πρωτεΐνη... Γεύση: Φράουλα! Παρατήρησα το ίδιο effect που προαναφέρθηκε, δηλαδή το κάλυπτρο που αναγράφει "sealed for your protection" ήταν ελαφρώς ξεκολλημένο και με ελάχιστο τράβηγμα βγήκε πανεύκολα, πράγμα που με προβλημάτισε...

ΥΓ: Για γράμμωση αρκεί ένα scoop ανά δόση ή να πάω με το συντελεστή 0.55 x άλιπη μάζα; Για σωστή διάλυση θέλει 180-300ml νερού, έτσι; Ασχέτως του πόσου νερού πρέπει να καταναλωθεί γενικότερα.

----------


## Vinn

1 Scoop ειναι μια χαρα.. :03. Thumb up: 
Και για τη διαλυση χρειαζεται 250-300ml νερου!!

----------


## Blackie

> 1 Scoop ειναι μια χαρα..
> Και για τη διαλυση χρειαζεται 250-300ml νερου!!


Σ'ευχαριστώ Vinn! Ακόμη και το μεταπροπονητικό; Είχα την εντύπωση πως τότε μπορείς να πάρεις γύρω στα 40g... Λάθος μου;

----------


## Vinn

1 scoop θα παιρνεις το πρωι και 1 μεταπροπονητικο..Και εισαι κομπλε!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Blackie

Μεταπροπονητικό με δεξτρόζη κλπ, εννοείται! Να'σαι καλά!

Όποιος θέλει, ας μου σχολιάσει αυτό με το κάλυπτρο του κουτιού της πρωτεΐνης, γιατί με απασχολεί ιδιαιτέρως!

----------


## Vinn

Ναι ολα μαζι στο παιχνιδι..  :01. Razz:  
Οσο για το καλυπτρο,εγω θα σου προτεινα να μην αγχωνεσαι..Και μενα μου εχει τυχει αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχουν βαλει χερι μεσα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Blackie

Άσε αδερφέ, μ'αυτήν την παραφιλολογία που υπάρχει, αναγκαστικά "φρικάρεις" κάποιες φορές... Επόμενη φορά από εξωτερικό βέβαια, just to be sure!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Vinn

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Doctorg

> Περιεχει λακταση το προιον. Οποτε με τη λακταση αναιρειται οτιδηποτε σχετικο με τη λακτοζη για τους αλλεργικους στο γάλα...


Εγώ είμαι δυσανεκτικός στην λακτόζη και με την συγκεκριμένη - αν και μου άρεσε- είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## arisfwtis

> Εγώ είμαι δυσανεκτικός στην λακτόζη και με την συγκεκριμένη - αν και μου άρεσε- είχα πρόβλημα.


off topic της cytosport
την complete whey την εχεις δοκιμασει?
γραφει οτι περιεχει ελαχιστη λακτοζη για αυτο σε ρωταω

----------


## Mitsen

έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας με γεύση delicious strawberry? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Doctorg

> off topic της cytosport
> την complete whey την εχεις δοκιμασει?
> γραφει οτι περιεχει ελαχιστη λακτοζη για αυτο σε ρωταω


όχι δεν την εχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχω δοκιμάσει την isolate της nutrisport που έχει λίγη λακτόζη μέσα και δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Ίσως το λίγο να μην ενοχλεί, τουλάχιστον σε μένα.

----------


## Vinn

> έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας με γεύση delicious strawberry?


Bro..Δοκιμασε την και δεν θα χασεις..  :01. Wink:  Γευστικοτατη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

> Bro..Δοκιμασε την και δεν θα χασεις..  Γευστικοτατη


Την έχω πάρει ρε συ τη συγκεκριμένη γεύση από τον ιούνιο και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να την τελειώσω!
Μου μυρίζει φαρμακίλα καμια σχέση με φράουλα :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  για αυτό και ρωτάω μήπως μου φαίνεται εμενα έτσι. 
Δεν κατεβαίνει ούτε για αστείο και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν χαμπαριάζω από γεύσεις γενικότερα

----------


## Vinn

Εμενα μια χαρα μου ειχε φανει παλαιοτερα που τν πηρα.. :01. Unsure: 
Λες να ετυχε σε σενα ετσι??Δεν ξερω,τι να πω..Στο κατω κατω αν δεν την αντεχεις,πιες την με γαλατακι το βραδυ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Blackie

> Εμενα μια χαρα μου ειχε φανει παλαιοτερα που τν πηρα..
> Λες να ετυχε σε σενα ετσι??Δεν ξερω,τι να πω..Στο κατω κατω αν δεν την αντεχεις,πιες την με γαλατακι το βραδυ


Vinn και Mitsen, από που αγοράσατε αμφότεροι; Επειδή κι εγώ πήρα αυτή τη γεύση, αύριο θα τη δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω τι παίζει από γεύση, έτσι ίσως καταλάβουμε τίποτα για νοθεία ή όχι...

----------


## Mitsen

> Εμενα μια χαρα μου ειχε φανει παλαιοτερα που τν πηρα..
> Λες να ετυχε σε σενα ετσι??Δεν ξερω,τι να πω..Στο κατω κατω αν δεν την αντεχεις,πιες την με γαλατακι το βραδυ


Ούτε με γάλα πλήρες δεν κατεβαίνει το δοκίμασα, πικραίνει το λαιμό, χαλάει τι γεύση του γάλακτος δίνοντας του μια φαρμακίλα σαν ασπιρίνη ένα πράγμα ρε παιδί μου...
δηλητήριο




> Vinn και Mitsen, από που αγοράσατε αμφότεροι; Επειδή κι εγώ πήρα αυτή τη γεύση, αύριο θα τη δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω τι παίζει από γεύση, έτσι ίσως καταλάβουμε τίποτα για νοθεία ή όχι...


Από τα X-treme Stores στο πασαλιμάνι. κοίτα και εγώ το σκέφτηκα για νοθεία αλλα δεν νομίζω να παίζει κάτι τέτοιο! 
Tο άλλο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να τάξανε σε ζεστό μέρος φύλαξης η να τα έβλεπε ο ήλιος στην μεταφορά τι να πω δε ξέρω...

Θα περιμένω με ανυπομονησία τις παρατηρήσεις σου

----------


## Vinn

Πω πω!!Μπομπα δηλαδη βρε παιδι μου?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Εγω απο το Internet προμηθευομαι απο το ********..
Mitsen μπορει να επαιξε και αυτο..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Blackie

Λοιπόν, παιδιά... Γεύση "φαρμακίλας" δε μου βγάζει. Το θέμα είναι πως την ένιωσα αρκετά αραιή, ίσως επειδή την κατανάλωσα με νερό (250ml), οπότε όχι τόσο γλυκειά. Οπότε ίσως είσαι εσύ Mitsen που τη νιώθεις έτσι... Δε ξέρω! Όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί, δε βγαίνει μια ωραία μυρωδιά;

----------


## mantus3

> Λοιπόν, παιδιά... Γεύση "φαρμακίλας" δε μου βγάζει. Το θέμα είναι πως την ένιωσα αρκετά αραιή, ίσως επειδή την κατανάλωσα με νερό (250ml), οπότε όχι τόσο γλυκειά. Οπότε ίσως είσαι εσύ Mitsen που τη νιώθεις έτσι... Δε ξέρω! Όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί, δε βγαίνει μια ωραία μυρωδιά;


η μυρωδια της τα σπαει! γενικα σε ολες τις γευσεις σου δινει την αισθηση της αραιοτητας πχ σοκολατα... με νερο ειναι λιγο καπως αλλα με γαλα τα σπαει η αισθηση τους!

----------


## Mitsen

> Λοιπόν, παιδιά... Γεύση "φαρμακίλας" δε μου βγάζει. Το θέμα είναι πως την ένιωσα αρκετά αραιή, ίσως επειδή την κατανάλωσα με νερό (250ml), οπότε όχι τόσο γλυκειά. Οπότε ίσως είσαι εσύ Mitsen που τη νιώθεις έτσι... Δε ξέρω! Όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί, δε βγαίνει μια ωραία μυρωδιά;


Ότι έβγαλε ωραίο μυρωδιά και εγώ το θυμάμαι στην αρχή ναι. Λογικά θα έτυχε σε εμενα τι να πω? :01. Unsure: 

Όντως όλες οι γεύσεις την ON έτσι είναι νερουλές, δοκίμασε τες σε 150ml.

Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις :08. Toast:

----------


## Blackie

> η μυρωδια της τα σπαει! γενικα σε ολες τις γευσεις σου δινει την αισθηση της αραιοτητας πχ σοκολατα... με νερο ειναι λιγο καπως αλλα με γαλα τα σπαει η αισθηση τους!


Βασικά επειδή χρησιμοποιώ 100 ml γάλα για το πρωϊνό, ίσως κάνω χημείες, βλέπε 70γρ βρώμη + 100 ml γάλα + 50-100 ml νερό + 1 scoop, όλα μαζί! Ελπίζω να βγει ωραίο...





> Ότι έβγαλε ωραίο μυρωδιά και εγώ το θυμάμαι στην αρχή ναι. Λογικά θα έτυχε σε εμενα τι να πω?
> 
> Όντως όλες οι γεύσεις την ON έτσι είναι νερουλές, δοκίμασε τες σε 150ml.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις


Τώρα για εσένα τι να πω... Μήπως καπνίζεις πάρα πολύ και αλλιώνεται τόσο η γεύση; Δε ξέρω, υποθέτω... Εύχομαι να βγάλεις άκρη φίλε!  :08. Toast:  τις πρωτεΐνες! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Vinn

Banana??Rocky road??Ποια προτιματε απ τς 2 γευσεις??

----------


## aqua_bill

η μπανανα δε μου αρεσε καθολου η φραουλα πολυυ ωραια και πλουσια σε γευση οπως και η cockies and cream

----------


## Vinn

Φραουλα,Cookies & Cream εχω δοκιμασει... :03. Thumb up: Τωρα μου τελειωσαν και ελεγα να παρω ή μπανανα ή rocky road..

----------


## Mitsen

Εγώ σκέφτομαι μέσα στο χειμώνα να κάνω καμια τέτοια αγορά:


Έχει 16 γεύσεις τις ON σε παρα πολύ χαμηλή τιμή,  είναι φυσικά και δείγματα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil Randime

> Εγώ σκέφτομαι μέσα στο χειμώνα να κάνω καμια τέτοια αγορά:
> 
> 
> Έχει 16 γεύσεις τις ON σε παρα πολύ χαμηλή τιμή,  είναι φυσικά και δείγματα


Ενα τετοιο θελω να παραγγειλω και γω απο το εξωτερικό. Εχει μεσα ολες τις γεύσεις της εταιρίας. Για τιμη δε γνωριζω ομως.. Ξερεις εσύ Mitsen τιμή??  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mitsen

> Ενα τετοιο θελω να παραγγειλω και γω απο το εξωτερικό. Εχει μεσα ολες τις γεύσεις της εταιρίας. Για τιμη δε γνωριζω ομως.. Ξερεις εσύ Mitsen τιμή??


Πάω κόντρα με τους κανόνες του forum αν αναφέρω τιμή.

Όπως προείπα είναι πολύ φτηνό. Ψαχτo λίγο διαφορετικά pm :01. Wink:

----------


## pump_up

Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω. Κανει για αρχαριους?

Η δοσολογια, ενα σκουπ το πρωι, ενα πριν την προπονηση και ενα μεταπροπονητικα?

----------


## beefmeup

> Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω. Κανει για αρχαριους?
> 
> Η δοσολογια, ενα σκουπ το πρωι, ενα πριν την προπονηση και ενα μεταπροπονητικα?


ναι φιλε μια χαρα κανει.

παρτη το πρωι,κ μετα την προπονα σου.
αν εχεις φαει πριν 2-2μιση ωρες πριν την προπονα δε σου χρειαζεται εκει.

----------


## Zylo

μου ηρθαν και εμενα επιτελους τα 7.5 κιλα πρωτεινη και επιτελους θα ξεκινισω κανονικα τον κυκλο μου με την φορμουλα...(περιμενα 2 βδομαδες με τα αυγα και δε τη παλευα :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke: ...double rich chocolate σε 300ml  νερο....πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα 9/10 και απο γευση την ειδα πολυ απαλη.....9/10.....θα την δοκιμασω και σε λιγοτερο νερο μπας και γινει πιο εντονη!!

----------


## dionisos

Rocky road ή cream and cookies; Ποια από τις δύο θα επιλέγατε;

----------


## Zylo

> Rocky road ή cream and cookies; Ποια από τις δύο θα επιλέγατε;


ηθελα να παρω cream & cookies αλλα ειχε τελειωσει....rocky road δε ξερω καν τι γευση ειναι!!!με τι μοιαζει???

----------


## dionisos

> ηθελα να παρω cream & cookies αλλα ειχε τελειωσει....rocky road δε ξερω καν τι γευση ειναι!!!με τι μοιαζει???


Για αυτό ρωτάω δεν έχω δοκιμάσει καμιά από τις δυο. Ίσως κάποιος να έχει δοκιμάσει και τις δυο και να μας διαφωτίσει. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gaspari

*Νο1 απλά η συγκεκριμένη.*  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

^^^

ναι η cookies and cream τα σπαει..ειναι αυτη που εχω παρει περισσοτερες φορες απτην συγκεκριμενη μαρκα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Για αυτό ρωτάω δεν έχω δοκιμάσει καμιά από τις δυο. Ίσως κάποιος να έχει δοκιμάσει και τις δυο και να μας διαφωτίσει.





> ναι η cookies and cream τα σπαει..ειναι αυτη που εχω παρει περισσοτερες φορες απτην συγκεκριμενη μαρκα..


+1 :03. Thumb up: cookies and cream....ασυζητητι... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dionisos

Ευχαριστώ παίδες! :08. Toast:

----------


## Zylo

ρε αγορινες και κοριτσαρες  :01. Shifty:  στην παραγγελια που μου ηρθε απο αγγλια η μια πρωτεινη ηταν φραουλα...το παιδι που του την εδωσα μου λεει οτι αυτη εχει ασπρο χρωμα ενω οταν την επερνε απο μαγαζια εδω ηταν ροζ......παιζει να ειναι καμια απο τς 2 μουφια?? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Gaspari

> ρε αγορινες και κοριτσαρες  στην παραγγελια που μου ηρθε απο αγγλια η μια πρωτεινη ηταν φραουλα...το παιδι που του την εδωσα μου λεει οτι αυτη εχει ασπρο χρωμα ενω οταν την επερνε απο μαγαζια εδω ηταν ροζ......παιζει να ειναι καμια απο τς 2 μουφια??


Παίζει... Δεν είμαι σίγουρος.. Αλλά αυτά είναι fix. Δεν είναι αλλού διαφορετικά κ αλλού ίδια..

----------


## Zylo

> Παίζει... Δεν είμαι σίγουρος.. Αλλά αυτά είναι fix. Δεν είναι αλλού διαφορετικά κ αλλού ίδια..


το μαγαζι δεν ειναι ενα οποιο ναναι....απο γνωστη αλυσιδα(καταστηματων :01. Razz: ) το πηρα....

----------


## Nikos(wolfy)

Paidia geia sas eimai neos sto forum k gnwrizw oti eistai kata twn greeklish alla deixte katanohsh gt ta windows m einai ksena :01. Wink: ....omologw oti egw eimoun mexri twra paidi ths Dymatize kai akoma dld...apofasisa omws na dokimasw kai thn ON kathos eida oti edw sto forum oloi lene ta kalutera opote phra ena ilaki dokimastika se gefsh fraoula.Ola kala se olous tous tomeis efkoloxonefth,eukolodialith...omws afto pou mou ekane entypwsh einai oti san skonh einai pio (sklirh) apo ta powder ths dymatize toso ths elite oso kai ths iso100 (eidhka ths 2hs) tespa afto mporei na mhn paizei megalo rolo aplh parathrish mou.Afto pou me ksenerwse einaih gefsh.Thn phra fraoula gt sto forum lene oti einai apo tis kales gefseis...emena dn m arese katholou...vevaia h gefsh dn paizei megalo rolo gia mena ama to simplirwma einai kalo apla tha hthela na mou protinete mia gefsh pou na einai pio filikh gt apo thn fraoula ksenerwsa...thnx kai kalws hrtha

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε μου για να γραφεις στο φόρουμ θα μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια ,ειναι πανευκολο,προς το παρον δεν μπαίνω καν στην διαδικασια να διαβασω το μηνυμα σου,ειναι πολυ κουραστικο

**** Για όσους ποσταρουν από εξωτερικο ενα καλο εργαλείο μετατροπης greekenglish σε ελληνικα είναι αυτο το link :* *http://services.innoetics.com/Greeklish/*
*Kανεις αντιγραφη το κειμενο ,πατας μετατροπη και τα βγαζει ελληνικα.(μεχρι 5000 χαρακτηρες) .*

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> Η best flavour για σας ?


PHD PHARMA WEY φανταστικη γευση βαννιλια και τελεια διαλυτικοτητα.η καλυτερη που εχω δοκομασει στα χρονικα.παντως της on τις ριχνει στα αυτια για πλακα στα παντα.

----------


## je666

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω λετε οτι ειναι καλυτερη η φαρμα μπλεντ αλλα οταν δεις τα συστατικα πολλα περισσοτερα εχει η ον (οπου και χρησιμοποιω) και απο αμινοξεα δεν ειδα πουθενα να γραφει κατι.

----------


## beefmeup

> εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω λετε οτι ειναι καλυτερη η φαρμα μπλεντ αλλα οταν δεις τα συστατικα πολλα περισσοτερα εχει η ον (οπου και χρησιμοποιω) και απο αμινοξεα δεν ειδα πουθενα να γραφει κατι.


δεν αναφερεται στην pharma blend,αλλα στην pharma whey,ο φιλος πιο πανω.

αν κ εγω προσωπικα οταν περνω σκονες πρωτεινης κοιταω να εχουν μονο 4-5 συστατικα,που σε αυτα θα περιλαμβανονται κ οι χρωστικες κλπ...
δλδ μονο 1-2 πηγες πρωινης μεσα,κ 2-3 πραγματα ακομα,που μπορει να ειναι χρωστικες/γλυκαντικο..
απλα πραματα δλδ.

----------


## Nikos(wolfy)

Παιδιά γεια σας είμαι νέος στο forum k γνωρίζω ότι είστε κατά των greeklish αλλα δείξτε κατανόηση gt τα windows m είναι ξένα....ομολογώ ότι εγώ ήμουν μέχρι τώρα παιδί της "δυματιζε" και ακόμα dld...αποφάσισα όμως να δοκιμάσω και την ON καθώς είδα ότι εδώ στο forum όλοι λένε τα καλύτερα οποτε πήρα ένα kiλακή δοκιμαστικά σε γεύση φράουλα.Όλα καλά σε όλους τους τομείς ευκολοχώνευτη,"ευκολοδιαλιτη"...όμως αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι σαν σκόνη είναι πιο (σκληρή) από τα powder της dymatise τόσο της elite όσο και της iso100 (ειδικά της 2hs) τελοσπάντων αυτό μπορεί να μην παίζει μεγάλο ρολο απλή παρατήρηση μου.Αυτό που με ξενέρωσε είναιη γεύση.Την πήρα φράουλα gt στο forum λένε ότι είναι από τις καλές γεύσεις...εμενα den m άρεσε καθόλου...βεβαια η γεύση δη παίζει μεγάλο ρολο για μένα άμα το συμπλήρωμα είναι καλο απλά θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεται μια γεύση που να είναι πιο φιλική gt από την φράουλα ξενέρωσα...thnx και καλώς ήρθα

----------


## je666

βανιλια να πηγαινει με ολα και τελιωσες , ετσι και αλλιως δεν πινεις για την γευση..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tigka1985

πάρε την creame and cookies τα σπάει είναι σαν γάλα με μπισκότα!!!

----------


## stelios025

> πάρε την creame and cookies τα σπάει είναι σαν γάλα με μπισκότα!!!


Αυτή η γεύση πραγματικά είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## Socratis100

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.18 χρονων και την αγορασα προσφατα αυτη την προτεινη ,σε double rich.Πολυ ασχημη γευση.Αν και εχει πολυ ωραια οσμη,αν την βαλεις στο νερο[και βαλεις και το νερο που λεει απο πισω],ειναι σαν να πινεις νερο με αρωμα σοκολατας[μονο γευση δεν ειναι].
<Τωρα που μου τελειωνει λεω να παω σε καποια αλλη γευση και μαλλον με βλεπω γαι την cookies.

----------


## chaniotis.manos

της dymatize ειναι πολυ καλη η σοκολατα της.η βανιλια της δεν ειναι καλη σαν γευση.αλλα η σοκολατα της ειναι πολυ καλη σε σχεση με κατι αλλες που εχω δοκιμασει κατα καιρους.αν και ειμαι λατρης της βανιλιας ....δεν μου αρεσε.τωρα οσο και να σου αρεσει η φραουλα....αν παρεις καμια σοκολατα η βανιλια και ειναι απο τις ευγευστες...δεν θα ξαναπαρεις φραουλα ποτε σου.μια φορα ειχα παρει φραουλα και στην αρχη μου αρεσε.μετα τα 10 ποτηρακια....περιμενα πως και πως να τελειωσει το κουτι για να αλλαξω γευση.

----------


## Gaspari

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.18 χρονων και την αγορασα προσφατα αυτη την προτεινη ,σε double rich.Πολυ ασχημη γευση.Αν και εχει πολυ ωραια οσμη,αν την βαλεις στο νερο[και βαλεις και το νερο που λεει απο πισω],ειναι σαν να πινεις νερο με αρωμα σοκολατας[μονο γευση δεν ειναι].
> <Τωρα που μου τελειωνει λεω να παω σε καποια αλλη γευση και μαλλον με βλεπω γαι την cookies.


Παίζει να είσαι ο πρώτος που βλέπω να λέει ότι δεν του άρεσε η Double rich chocolate..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

^^^ Το έχει γενικά η ON στις γεύσεις της να είναι κάπως νερουλή... Ούτε εγώ ενθουσιάστηκα από την double rich chocolate :01. Unsure:  αλλα πινόταν σε αντίθεση με την φράουλα της... :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke: 

Της επομενη φορα που θα πάρω ON θα είναι σίγουρα cookies and cream :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zylo

απο μυρωδια ειναι απιστευτη  αλλα απο γευση δε τρελενομαι στη double rich chocolate....ειναι πολυ απαλη!!

----------


## Mitsen

> απο μυρωδια ειναι απιστευτη  αλλα απο γευση δε τρελενομαι στη double rich chocolate....ειναι πολυ απαλη!!


Δοκίμασες τελικά την φράουλα? Τη λέει από γεύση? :01. Unsure: 

Την είχα πάρει το καλοκαίρι από τα xtream και υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου να μην ξαναπιώ ON φράουλα ακόμα και αν ξεμείνω απο whey μεταπροπονητηκα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tommygunz

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την Rocky Road να μας πει και εμάς τι λέει από γεύση και βασικά με τι γεύση μοιάζει...???

----------


## Gaspari

> απο μυρωδια ειναι απιστευτη  αλλα απο γευση δε τρελενομαι στη double rich chocolate....ειναι πολυ απαλη!!


Βασικά ναι. Απο πρωτεϊνες μόνο την Double rich εχω δοκιμάσει της ON. Απαλή μέν - καλή δε.  :01. Wink: 

Σκέφτομαι την cookies and cream μόλις τελειώσει η σκόνη που έχω τώρα πάντως.

----------


## arisfwtis

απο ον ολες καλες ειναι
ελαφριες και πινονται ευκολα

διαλυτοτητα αριστη

βανιλια  μου αρεσε περισσοτερο

----------


## Gaspari

Κακό στον οργανισμό να μην κάνει, καλά αποτελέσματα να΄χει σε συνδιασμό με καλή διατροφή και γυμναστική φυσικά και χέστηκες για την γεύση..

Δεν το πέρνεις το κάθε τι, για την γεύση του. Το πέρνεις για να σου δώσει ενα boost ή μια βοήθεια. 

Άμα θες γεύση πάρε ενα μίλκ-σέικ που είναι ίδιο στο περίπου απο πουθενά γεμάτο ζάχαρες και μαλακίες μέσα κ είσαι κομπλέ πάλι.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Κακό στον οργανισμό να μην κάνει, καλά αποτελέσματα να΄χει σε συνδιασμό με καλή διατροφή και γυμναστική φυσικά και χέστηκες για την γεύση..
> 
> Δεν το πέρνεις το κάθε τι, για την γεύση του. Το πέρνεις για να σου δώσει ενα boost ή μια βοήθεια. 
> 
> Άμα θες γεύση πάρε ενα μίλκ-σέικ που είναι ίδιο στο περίπου απο πουθενά γεμάτο ζάχαρες και μαλακίες μέσα κ είσαι κομπλέ πάλι.


δεν ειναι ετσι, τρωμε πολλα άνοστα, γιατι θα πρέπει και το συμπλήρωμα να ειναι χάλια εφόσον μπορεί να συνδυάσει και αποτέλεσμα και γευση.

----------


## kyriakos23

για εμενα η σοκολατα της δεν βρηκα καλυτερη..

----------


## kleiza7

COOKIES AND CREAM ωραια γευση αλλα οντως ειναι οπως μου ειχαν πει καποιοι .... ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΚΥΚΙΑ....οποτε να ξερετε τι παιρνετε. εμενα μ αρεσει. ρε παιδες ομως με πειραζει ΑΡΚΕΤΑ στο στομαχι . Ξερω οτι αυτα διαφερουν απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο αλλα συγκριτικα με την isopure zero carb Που ειχα παρει(αυτες τισ 2 εχω δοκιμασει ΜΟΝΟ γι αυτο την αναφερω) καμια σχεση. η αλλη δεν μου τα εκανε αυτα. με πειραζει καπως... 

επαναλαμβανω βεβαια οτι αυτα διαφερουν απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο. δεν θελω να ειμαι απολυτος.

----------


## lila_1

> COOKIES AND CREAM ωραια γευση αλλα οντως ειναι οπως μου ειχαν πει καποιοι .... ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΚΥΚΙΑ....οποτε να ξερετε τι παιρνετε. εμενα μ αρεσει. ρε παιδες ομως με πειραζει ΑΡΚΕΤΑ στο στομαχι . Ξερω οτι αυτα διαφερουν απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο αλλα συγκριτικα με την isopure zero carb Που ειχα παρει(αυτες τισ 2 εχω δοκιμασει ΜΟΝΟ γι αυτο την αναφερω) καμια σχεση. η αλλη δεν μου τα εκανε αυτα. με πειραζει καπως... 
> 
> επαναλαμβανω βεβαια οτι αυτα διαφερουν απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο. δεν θελω να ειμαι απολυτος.


Tι εννοεις σε πειραζει?
Τι σου προκαλει δηλαδη?

Εμενα η on whey μου φερνει ναυτια μετα απο κανα μισαωρο.
Ισως θες isolate.Εμενα δεν με ενοχλει καθολου η iso.

----------


## Gardas

> cream and cookies


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kleiza7

> Tι εννοεις σε πειραζει?
> Τι σου προκαλει δηλαδη?
> 
> Εμενα η on whey μου φερνει ναυτια μετα απο κανα μισαωρο.
> Ισως θες isolate.Εμενα δεν με ενοχλει καθολου η iso.


ποναει η κοιλια μου!! απλα :01. Smile:  και παιζει να με στειλει και w.c που και που και δεν λεει... και δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να συμβαινει αυτο σωστα? 
μαλλον δεν την αντεχει ο οργανισμος μου τη συγκεκριμενη...  τι να πω?
οταν λες isolate? η πρωτεινη που ανεφερα πριν συγκαταλεγεται στις Isolate??  :02. Shock: 
δεν ειμαι και πολυ σχετικος αλλα μαθαινω ευκολα...

----------


## sofos

εμενα μ ειχε πειραξει η myo fusion οταν επινα πολλα σκουπ γιατι εχει μια πολυ σπεσιαλ ινα του γκασπαρι κ ετσι ειχα πρηξιμο κ ταραχη για 2 βδομαδες  :02. Shock:

----------


## Socratis100

Πηρα ενα κουτι,το μεγαλο ομως ,απο την γκολντ standard.Την ιδια γευμση[double rich chocolate],Η προτεινη δεν λενι να διαλυθει με τιποτα στο γαλα,και αν το θελησεις ,πρεπει να την χτυπησεις τοσο πολυ που γινεται αφρος και μετα απλα δεν πινοτανε.Γιατι ετσι?Αγοραστηκε απο  xtreame stores.

----------


## Mitsen

> Πηρα ενα κουτι,το μεγαλο ομως ,απο την γκολντ standard.Την ιδια γευμση[double rich chocolate],Η προτεινη δεν λενι να διαλυθει με τιποτα στο γαλα,και αν το θελησεις ,πρεπει να την χτυπησεις τοσο πολυ που γινεται αφρος και μετα απλα δεν πινοτανε.Γιατι ετσι?Αγοραστηκε απο  xtreame stores.


Δοκίμασε να το κανεις και σε ζεστό γαλα

----------


## tommygunz

> Πηρα ενα κουτι,το μεγαλο ομως ,απο την γκολντ standard.Την ιδια γευμση[double rich chocolate],Η προτεινη δεν λενι να διαλυθει με τιποτα στο γαλα,και αν το θελησεις ,πρεπει να την χτυπησεις τοσο πολυ που γινεται αφρος και μετα απλα δεν πινοτανε.Γιατι ετσι?Αγοραστηκε απο  xtreame stores.


Πριν μισό χρόνο είχα πάρει από xtreme ακριβώς την ίδια πρωτεΐνη που λες και με την ίδια γεύση αλλά από διαλυτότητα ήταν απλά τέλεια σε νερό και σε γάλα καλή. Σε 200 ml νερό 1 scoop και με 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα χτύπημα είχε διαλυθεί τελείως. Στο γάλα θα σου κάνει αφρό σχεδόν πάντα. Μήπως προσπαθείς να την διαλύσεις σε πολύ κρύο γάλα? Δοκίμασε και σε χλιαρό-ζεστό που λέει και ο μίτσεν και δες άμα έχεις τα ίδια πάλι.
Άμα θες διάλυσέ την πρώτα σε 100 ml νερό και μετά ρίξε το νερό στο γάλα. (Ξέρω λίγο κουφό, αλλά δεν χάνεις κάτι να το δοκιμάσεις, μπορεί να σου αρέσει.)

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Tι εννοεις σε πειραζει?
> Τι σου προκαλει δηλαδη?
> 
> Εμενα η on whey μου φερνει ναυτια μετα απο κανα μισαωρο.
> Ισως θες isolate.Εμενα δεν με ενοχλει καθολου η iso.


Iso για να θέλει κάποιος επειδή η απλή του δημιουργεί πρόβλημα είναι επειδή γενικά έχει πρόβλημα με τη λακτόζη! Έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα;l

----------


## lila_1

> ποναει η κοιλια μου!! απλα και παιζει να με στειλει και w.c που και που και δεν λεει... και δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να συμβαινει αυτο σωστα? 
> μαλλον δεν την αντεχει ο οργανισμος μου τη συγκεκριμενη...  τι να πω?
> οταν λες isolate? η πρωτεινη που ανεφερα πριν συγκαταλεγεται στις Isolate?? 
> δεν ειμαι και πολυ σχετικος αλλα μαθαινω ευκολα...


Η On ειναι μείγμα isolate και concetrate whey με υπερισχύουσα τη 1η . Ρίξε μια ματια στο αρθρο του φορουμ με τα είδη πρωτεινων σε σκόνη.

Δεν ξερω αν εχεις δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη,καθώς αμφιβάλλω αν οι ποσότητες που περιέχει είναι ικανες να σε πειράξουν.
Πάντως αφού η zero carb δεν σε πείραξε συνέχισε με εκείνη και με καθαρές isolate.

Αν και εγώ υποψιάζομαι πως τις διαταραχές (οχι μονο τις δικές σου) τις προκαλουν τα γλυκαντικά και οι χρωστικές που ρίχνουν μέσα.

----------


## apolitosmakis

> Η On ειναι μείγμα isolate και concetrate whey με υπερισχύουσα τη 2η αν δεν απατώμαι. Ρίξε μια ματια στο αρθρο του φορουμ με τα είδη πρωτεινων σε σκόνη.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν εχεις δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη,καθώς αμφιβάλλω αν οι ποσότητες που περιέχει είναι ικανες να σε πειράξουν.
> Πάντως αφού η zero carb δεν σε πείραξε συνέχισε με εκείνη και με καθαρές isolate.
> 
> Αν και εγώ υποψιάζομαι πως τις διαταραχές (οχι μονο τις δικές σου) τις προκαλουν τα γλυκαντικά και οι χρωστικές που ρίχνουν μέσα.


+1000000

----------


## beefmeup

> Η On ειναι μείγμα isolate και concetrate whey με υπερισχύουσα τη 2η αν δεν απατώμαι. Ρίξε μια ματια στο αρθρο του φορουμ με τα είδη πρωτεινων σε σκόνη.


oxi αγαπη,η πρωτη μορφη ειναι υπερισχυουσα εδω.. :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> oxi αγαπη,η πρωτη μορφη ειναι υπερισχυουσα εδω..


Πράγματι... :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese: 

Πα να κάνω διόρθωση

----------


## TheWorst

> σε αλλα site εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα λογια για την εν λογο πρωτεινη.....εδω γιατι δεν αναφερεται καθολου...?τι γνωμη εχετε για την πρωτεινη αυτη?
> 
> *Οptimun 100% whey (ΟΝ)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατι τα 3 πανω τα εχεις υπογραμμισμενα ?

----------


## Ramrod

> Γιατι τα 3 πανω τα εχεις υπογραμμισμενα ?


Γιατι είναι BCAA...

----------


## chris corfu

χρησιμοποιω τους τελευταιους μηνες αυτη τη πρωτεινη και ειχα ενα προβληματακι με τη φραουλα. Δεν ειχε τοσο καλη διαλυτοτητα οσο η βανιλια,σοκολατα και κουκις. Το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος αυτο?? Δεν εχω ξαναπαρει φραουλα για να συγρινω αλλα οι αλλες γευσεις διαλυονται τελεια και ευκολα. Να πω πως την αγοραζω απο χ τρεμε καθε φορα σε συσκευασιες 2230γρ.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> χρησιμοποιω τους τελευταιους μηνες αυτη τη πρωτεινη και ειχα ενα προβληματακι με τη φραουλα. Δεν ειχε τοσο καλη διαλυτοτητα οσο η βανιλια,σοκολατα και κουκις. Το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος αυτο?? Δεν εχω ξαναπαρει φραουλα για να συγρινω αλλα οι αλλες γευσεις διαλυονται τελεια και ευκολα. Να πω πως την αγοραζω απο χ τρεμε καθε φορα σε συσκευασιες 2230γρ.


 προσωπικα δε θα αγοραζα τη συγκεκριμενη απο τα x-treme....ακουγονται αρκετα περι νοθειας

----------


## beefmeup

εγω εχω παρει πολλες φορες απτα εξτρημ(παλιοτερα) αυτη εδω κ επειδη την εχω παρει κ απο αγγλια αλλα κ απο αμερικη,ολες ιδιες μου φανηκαν.

καμια φορα η διαλυτοτητα αλλαζει λιγο αναλογα την γευση,αλλα οχι τπτ τραγικο..

----------


## Polyneikos

> προσωπικα δε θα αγοραζα τη συγκεκριμενη απο τα x-treme....ακουγονται αρκετα περι νοθειας


Μα τα Xtremeς εχουν βγαλει αυτη την φήμη ότι εχουν γίνει παραεισαγωγες και ότι τα δικα τους είναι τα οκ...

----------


## Anithos

> Μα τα Xtremeς εχουν βγαλει αυτη την φήμη ότι εχουν γίνει παραεισαγωγες και ότι τα δικα τους είναι τα οκ...


ετσι πρεπει να ειναι...τα παιδια καταλαβαν το αντιθετο

----------


## chris corfu

> Μα τα Xtremeς εχουν βγαλει αυτη την φήμη ότι εχουν γίνει παραεισαγωγες και ότι τα δικα τους είναι τα οκ...


σωστα.. γι αυτο κι εγω τονισα οτι αγοραζα απο εχτρεμε και προφανως δεν παιζει καποια νοθεια αλλα μαλλον καποιοι το μπερδεψαν.. τωρα τι να πω ισως η φραουλα να εχει λιγο χειροτερη διαλυτοτητα απο οτι εδειξε..

----------


## Ευρης

Πριν 1 εβδομαδα
πηρα τη rocky road... τη δοκιμασα χ8ες επειδη περιμενα ν τελειωσει η weider. Ρε παιδια δεν 8ελω ν ειμαι απολυτος αλλα ειναι η χειροτερη γευση π εχω δοκιμασει.. ειναι παρφε σοκολατα και καλα αλλα αφηνει μια φαρμακιλα μολις την πιεις..τι ν πω....και ηταν κ η πρωτη απο τις Gold standard που δοκιμαζω ...

----------


## skiperas

παίδες να ρωτήσω..είχα τσιμπήσει μία της ΟΝ το καλοκαίρι!Από τότε έμεινε αρκετή την έβαλα σένα ντουλάπι..και έχω αρχίσει εδώ και 1 βδομάδα και την ξαναχρησιμοποιώ!λέτε να έπαθε τίποτα τόσο καιρό?κάπου γράφει ένα 2012,η ημερομηνία λήξης θα είναι ε?

καλά cookies δοκιμάστε,όλα τα λεφτά!τώρα μόλις τελειώσει λέω να δοκιμάσω τίποτα άλλο έτσι για αλλαγή..
μετά την cookies ποιά λέτε ?? double rich chocolate?

----------


## lila_1

Den έχει πάθει τίποτα κατα πάσα πιθανότητα

----------


## deluxe

Παντως η ON, οσο παει και χειροτερευει και απο γευση, σχεδον ολες εχουν μια φαρμακιλα και αρκετο χημικο.. 

Στο bb.com πληροφοριακα, δε προτιμαται καθολου. Και εγω εχω σταματησει να παιρνω. Ειδικα τα cookies and cream, μετα απο λιγο καιρο, αποκτουν απαισια γευση.

----------


## Socratis100

Και ποια παινρεις τωρα?Πιστευω οτι το λιγοτερο που πρεπει να μας νοιαζει ειναι η γευση

----------


## pikos

Αν δεν μας νοιάζει η γεύση πάω και αγοράζω μια bulk σκέτη άγευστη. Αν αγοράζεις πρωτεϊνη που έχει γεύση σε νοιάζει.

----------


## Socratis100

Και εγω αυτη παιρνω παντως.Σαν γευση ουτε εμενα μαρεσει να πω την αληθεια.Τελειωνει τωρα και δεν ξερω τι να παρω.Κατι παρομοιο με την ποιοτητα της gold standard?

----------


## Ramrod

> Και εγω αυτη παιρνω παντως.Σαν γευση ουτε εμενα μαρεσει να πω την αληθεια.Τελειωνει τωρα και δεν ξερω τι να παρω.Κατι παρομοιο με την ποιοτητα της gold standard?


instant whey, reflex

----------


## Socratis100

Πηρα ξανα την gold,ιδια γευση,και ειδα οτι αν και ιδια γευση,ειχε καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα και διαφορετικη γευση.WTF?Σαν kinder εκπληξη ειναι οι προτεινες?Παιρνεις ιδιες γευσεις και σου φιλανε εκπληξεις?

----------


## pizzass

θα την προτιμουσατε απο INstant whey της reflex ??? Αναμεσα σε αυτες τις 2 ειμαι τωρα γ την επομενη παραγγελια.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## pizzass

Κανεις ρε παιδια?? βιαζομαι γτ θελω να κανω την παραγγελια :02. Green Alien:

----------


## Adinamos

Οποια σου αρεσει καλυτερα στη γευση. Και οι δυο ειναι τοπ.

----------


## sobral

εγώ θα έλεγα reflex πιο ποιοτική εταιρία.

----------


## pizzass

το θεμα ειναι πως στην τιμη π εχει η ρεφλεξ στα 2.2κιλα παιρνω 5κιλα γκολντ..

----------


## Ramrod

> εγώ θα έλεγα reflex πιο ποιοτική εταιρία.


+1




> το θεμα ειναι πως στην τιμη π εχει η ρεφλεξ στα 2.2κιλα παιρνω 5κιλα γκολντ..


 :01. Unsure:  
Απο πού?

----------


## jimmy007

> το θεμα ειναι πως στην τιμη π εχει η ρεφλεξ στα 2.2κιλα παιρνω 5κιλα γκολντ..


Μήπως το ανάποδο ήθελες να πεις?

----------


## pizzass

κανει να δωσω λινκ?? τιν τιμη τησ ρεφλεξ απο το σιτε του φορουμ και τιν τιμη της γκολντ απο αμερικα..

----------


## tommygunz

> κανει να δωσω λινκ?? τιν τιμη τησ ρεφλεξ απο το σιτε του φορουμ και τιν τιμη της γκολντ απο αμερικα..


Από Αμέρικα φίλε αν τα 5 κιλά Gold κάνουνε μια Χ τιμή, με τα μεταφορικά θα σου γίνει 2Χ.
Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν συμφέρει... 5 κιλά από Αμερική θα σου έρθει ο κούκος αηδόνι, εκτός αν βρήκες κάνα site που πάνω από κάποιο ποσό παραγγελίας σου δλινει δωρεάν μεταφορικά που τότε στείλτο και σε μένα. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο πουθενά από Αμερική...

----------


## pizzass

κοιτα εμενα μ συμφερει γτ θα κανω μεγαλη παραγγελια απο το εν λογω site..αλλιως μονο με μια 5κιλη γουει γκολντ σ βγαινει ακριβως 50ευρω μαζι με τα μεταφορικα..αν θες το site πες μ..

----------


## neso_toc

παιδια απο που μπορώ να καταλάβω αν ειναι μουφα η original η πρωτεινη της ΟΝ ?
υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσέξω ?
απο Κύπρο θα την πάρω !
ροτω γιατι ειναι η πρωτη που θα παρω και θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος !
ευχαριστω !

----------


## neso_toc

παιδια κάποιος ?!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια κάποιος ?!


ουτε αυτοι που λενε οτι καποιες ειναι μουφα φιλε ξερουν τι τους γινεται..
απλα φημες διαδιδουν χωρις βαση.

εγω εχω παρει απειρους κουβαδες απο αγγλια κυριως,ελλαδα κ αμερικα..
ολες ιδιες ηταν,χωρις καμια παρενεργεια.
αν την παρεις απο μαγαζι(η απτο νετ),κ ειναι σφραγισμενη κανονικα κλπ,μια χαρα ειναι..

----------


## sobral

> ουτε αυτοι που λενε οτι καποιες ειναι μουφα φιλε ξερουν τι τους γινεται..
> απλα φημες διαδιδουν χωρις βαση.
> 
> εγω εχω παρει απειρους κουβαδες απο αγγλια κυριως,ελλαδα κ αμερικα..
> ολες ιδιες ηταν,χωρις καμια παρενεργεια.
> αν την παρεις απο μαγαζι(η απτο νετ),κ ειναι σφραγισμενη κανονικα κλπ,μια χαρα ειναι..


μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου? :01. Mr. Green:  γιατί υπάρχουν δύο συσκευασίες (μία μάτ μαύρο και μία γυαλιστερό)?εγώ παλιά την είχα πάρει και ήταν η γυαλιστερή. Στα συστατικά στο τέλος  είχε μόνο τα aminogen και από ένζυμα lactase. H ματ έκδοση στα ένζυμα έχει μία παρένθεση με 4-5 μέσα. Στο επίσημο πάντως γράφει αυτά που είχα εγώ. Το λέω με κάθε σιγουριά γιατί είχε πάρει κ ο ξάδερφος μου και είχαμε 2 διαφορετικές ON συσκευασίες και δεν ξέραμε ποιος έχει τι. Απο τότε δεν ξαναπήρα καθώς δεν ήξερα από που προέρχονται. Χώρια το ότι εδώ στο φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί από πασίγνωστα άτομα (με καταστήματα) σε μία συζήτηση που είχα δει ότι όντως κυκλοφορούσαν μούφα συμπληρώματα από ON,BSN κ Muscletech.

----------


## sofos

> μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου? γιατί υπάρχουν δύο συσκευασίες (μία μάτ μαύρο και μία γυαλιστερό)?εγώ παλιά την είχα πάρει και ήταν η γυαλιστερή. Στα συστατικά στο τέλος  είχε μόνο τα aminogen και από ένζυμα lactase. H ματ έκδοση στα ένζυμα έχει μία παρένθεση με 4-5 μέσα. Στο επίσημο πάντως γράφει αυτά που είχα εγώ. Το λέω με κάθε σιγουριά γιατί είχε πάρει κ ο ξάδερφος μου και είχαμε 2 διαφορετικές ON συσκευασίες και δεν ξέραμε ποιος έχει τι. Απο τότε δεν ξαναπήρα καθώς δεν ήξερα από που προέρχονται. Χώρια το ότι εδώ στο φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί από πασίγνωστα άτομα (με καταστήματα) σε μία συζήτηση που είχα δει ότι όντως κυκλοφορούσαν μούφα συμπληρώματα από ON,BSN κ Muscletech.


και σε μενα μ εχει τυχει αυτο που λες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου? γιατί υπάρχουν δύο συσκευασίες (μία μάτ μαύρο και μία γυαλιστερό)?εγώ παλιά την είχα πάρει και ήταν η γυαλιστερή. Στα συστατικά στο τέλος  είχε μόνο τα aminogen και από ένζυμα lactase. H ματ έκδοση στα ένζυμα έχει μία παρένθεση με 4-5 μέσα. Στο επίσημο πάντως γράφει αυτά που είχα εγώ. Το λέω με κάθε σιγουριά γιατί είχε πάρει κ ο ξάδερφος μου και είχαμε 2 διαφορετικές ON συσκευασίες και δεν ξέραμε ποιος έχει τι. Απο τότε δεν ξαναπήρα καθώς δεν ήξερα από που προέρχονται. Χώρια το ότι εδώ στο φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί από πασίγνωστα άτομα (με καταστήματα) σε μία συζήτηση που είχα δει ότι όντως κυκλοφορούσαν μούφα συμπληρώματα από ON,BSN κ Muscletech.


ναι,μια χαρα ως εδω..η εταιρια εχει διαφορα εργοστασια.
απτην αλλη ολες οι εταιριες κανουν face lift,στα προιοντα τους κατα καιρους.
απο τα συστατικα τους μεχρι τα lebel η οτι αλλο..

αυτο που μαλλον σου ετυχε ειναι οτι πηρατε την ιδια σκονη με αλλη συσκευασια,λογω του οτι την αγορασατε πολυ κοντα σε ενα απο αυτα τα face lift,κ γιαυτο υπηρχαν κ διαφορες.
η απλα ενος απτους 2 του εστειλαν left over.
το εχω παθει με διαφορα προιοντα.
αν παρακολοθουθεις 1 συγκεκριμενο προιον 5-6 χρονια ξερεις τι παιζει κ με τις αλλαγες που κανει η εταιρια..
εγω την συγκεκριμενη την περνω εδω κ 7 χρονια,κ εχει αλλαξει 2-3 φορες συστατικα κ ετικετες απο τοτε.
το τι ειναι ανεβασμενο στο επισημο σαητ κ τι κυκλοφορει στην αγορα,καμια φορα εχει διαφορα..αν παρακολουθεις διαφορες εταιριες που κανουν συχνα αλλαγες,θα το διαπιστωσεις..
η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειχε κανει 1-2 αλλαγες τα τελευταια χρονια..

το θεμα ειναι ομως που δεν μας ειπες..παρατηρησες εσυ η ο αδερφος σου διαφορα στην πεψη απο σκονη σε σκονη,η καμια αλλη παρενεργεια,η διαφορα στην υφη της?
γιατι εκει φενεται η διαφορα,αν ειναι μουφα η οχι..

----------


## sobral

> ναι,μια χαρα ως εδω..η εταιρια εχει διαφορα εργοστασια.
> απτην αλλη ολες οι εταιριες κανουν face lift,στα προιοντα τους κατα καιρους.
> απο τα συστατικα τους μεχρι τα lebel η οτι αλλο..
> 
> αυτο που μαλλον σου ετυχε ειναι οτι πηρατε την ιδια σκονη με αλλη συσκευασια,λογω του οτι την αγορασατε πολυ κοντα σε ενα απο αυτα τα face lift,κ γιαυτο υπηρχαν κ διαφορες.
> η απλα ενος απτους 2 του εστειλαν left over.
> το εχω παθει με διαφορα προιοντα.
> αν παρακολοθουθεις 1 συγκεκριμενο προιον 5-6 χρονια ξερεις τι παιζει κ με τις αλλαγες που κανει η εταιρια..
> εγω την συγκεκριμενη την περνω εδω κ 7 χρονια,κ εχει αλλαξει 2-3 φορες συστατικα κ ετικετες απο τοτε.
> ...


δεν είπα ότι η εταιρία δεν γίνεται να κάνει κάποια αλλαγή, αλλά όταν παίρνεις μία εταιρία από αμερική δεν θες να παίρνεις τα προιόντα της από εκεί κι όχι από ιρλανδια,πολωνία, μάλτα ή ότι άλλη χώρα παρασκευάζεται? εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα κανένα αλλά έχω ακούσει από πολλούς τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια να έχουν. δεν κατηγορώ την εταιρία άλλά ότι κυκλοφόρησαν κάποια στιγμή μούφα προιόντα το έχουν πει πολλοί (κι επώνυμοι στο φόρουμ).κατι βάβαια το οποίο δεν το έκανε η εταιρία αλλά κάποιοι επιτήδιοι.

----------


## chris corfu

> μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου? γιατί υπάρχουν δύο συσκευασίες (μία μάτ μαύρο και μία γυαλιστερό)?εγώ παλιά την είχα πάρει και ήταν η γυαλιστερή. Στα συστατικά στο τέλος  είχε μόνο τα aminogen και από ένζυμα lactase. H ματ έκδοση στα ένζυμα έχει μία παρένθεση με 4-5 μέσα. Στο επίσημο πάντως γράφει αυτά που είχα εγώ. Το λέω με κάθε σιγουριά γιατί είχε πάρει κ ο ξάδερφος μου και είχαμε 2 διαφορετικές ON συσκευασίες και δεν ξέραμε ποιος έχει τι. Απο τότε δεν ξαναπήρα καθώς δεν ήξερα από που προέρχονται. Χώρια το ότι εδώ στο φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί από πασίγνωστα άτομα (με καταστήματα) σε μία συζήτηση που είχα δει ότι όντως κυκλοφορούσαν μούφα συμπληρώματα από ON,BSN κ Muscletech.


  γυαλιστερη ειναι η προηγουμενη συσκευασια και ματ αυτη που υπαρχει πλεον.. τωρα για τα μουφα, γι αυτο ειμαι της αποψης του να εχουμε μια σταθερη πρωτεινη και αν θελουμε για αλλαγη να περνουμε καποια αλλη που και που ωστε να καταλαβουμε αν η πρωτεινη που πηραμε ειναι σαν ολες τις υπολοιπες..  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> δεν κατηγορώ την εταιρία άλλά ότι κυκλοφόρησαν κάποια στιγμή μούφα προιόντα το έχουν πει πολλοί (κι επώνυμοι στο φόρουμ).κατι βάβαια το οποίο δεν το έκανε η εταιρία αλλά κάποιοι επιτήδιοι.


κοιτα,εγω οτι λενε οι αλλοι πανω σε αυτα χωρις στοιχεια τα ακουω βερεσε,οποιοι κ αν ειναι οι αλλοι..
αν περνω την σκονη απο 3-4 διαφορετικα μαγαζα κ ειναι ιδια σε ολα,κ χωρις να δημιουργει παρενεργειες πανω μου,να χαμε να λεγαμε.

----------


## chris corfu

> κοιτα,εγω οτι λενε οι αλλοι πανω σε αυτα χωρις στοιχεια τα ακουω βερεσε,οποιοι κ αν ειναι οι αλλοι..
> αν περνω την σκονη απο 3-4 διαφορετικα μαγαζα κ ειναι ιδια σε ολα,κ χωρις να δημιουργει παρενεργειες πανω μου,να χαμε να λεγαμε.


+1000  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## neso_toc

ευχαριστω παιδια για την απαντηση σας ! Θα σας ενημερωσω αν διαπιστωσω κατι λαθος !!
διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του Θεματος αυτου και ειδα οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τις μεζουρες ! Οτι στην βανιλια πρεπει να παταμε το scoop καλα για να παρουμε τα 24g της πρωτεινης ενω στην σοκολατα ειναι ενταξει κατι ετσι αν θυμαμαι καλα... ισχυει αυτο ?
παλι ευχαριστω !

----------


## chris corfu

> ευχαριστω παιδια για την απαντηση σας ! Θα σας ενημερωσω αν διαπιστωσω κατι λαθος !!
> διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του Θεματος αυτου και ειδα οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τις μεζουρες ! Οτι στην βανιλια πρεπει να παταμε το scoop καλα για να παρουμε τα 24g της πρωτεινης ενω στην σοκολατα ειναι ενταξει κατι ετσι αν θυμαμαι καλα... ισχυει αυτο ?
> παλι ευχαριστω !


σε ολα τα σκουπ(γευσεις) φροντισε να ειναι πιεσμενο το σκουπ, παιρνεις πρωτεινη απο κατω κατω για παραδειγμα ωστε να μην βαζεις μια το σκουπ μεσα και αν το παρατηρησεις μετα θα εχει κανει κενα αναμεσα.. απλα πιεζε το λιγο οταν βαζεις και εισαι οκ.. (ετσι κανω κι εγω και στη ζυγαρια που το χω τσεκαρει ηταν μια χαρα τα γραμμαρια)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## neso_toc

ενταξει !! και ακομα μια απορια αρχαριου  :01. Mr. Green:  το scoop το γεμιζουμε ως την γραμμη που εχει το scoop η εως πάνω δηλαδη οσο χωραει !?  :01. Smile:

----------


## Adinamos

Ως πανω οσο χωραει και πιεσμενο κιολας.

----------


## chris corfu

> ενταξει !! και ακομα μια απορια αρχαριου  το scoop το γεμιζουμε ως την γραμμη που εχει το scoop η εως πάνω δηλαδη οσο χωραει !?


φουλ, οσο μα οσο παει..  :03. Thumb up: 

εντιτ αδυναμος μαζι γραψαμε..   :01. Wink:

----------


## neso_toc

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας !!

----------


## Socratis100

Δεν ξερω παντως εγω εχω παρει 3 φορες απο αυτην με ιδια γευση[double rich]
Την πρωτη ωραια γευση ,διαλυονταν μεσα στον νερο και στο γαλα πολυ ευκολα
Την δευτερη ,χαλια γευση[πολυ χημικο βρομαγε],δεν διαλυονταν με τιποτα
και την τριτη , ωραια γευση παλι,διαφορετικη απο την πρωτη ομως[pio soft]διαλυονταν ακομα πιο ευκολα.
πραγματικα,οπως ειχα γραψει σε πιο παλιο ποστ,ειναι σαν kinder εκπληξη [δεν ξερεις τι θα σου τυχει,αν και παιρνεις την ιδια γευση μαρκα]και με προβληματιζει
Σκεφτομαι στο τελος του μηνα να παρω αλλη
Αν εχετε καμια γνωμη για αμεσης αποροφησης τοσο καλη οσο και η gold πειτε μου[η way της reflex μου εχουν πει ειναι πολυ καλη για μετα την γυμναστικη]για να την συνδιαζω με την αλλη νεα προτειηνι που θα παρω αργης της gaspari  myfusion

----------


## neso_toc

εγω τωρα χρησιμοποιω την ΟΝ double rich chocolate και εχει παραξενη γευση ! μου θυμιζει παρα πολυ εντονα αυγο για καποιο λογο... αλλα εντονα οχι απλα αυγο !  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
υπαρχει καποιος με την ιδια αποψη ?  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nio

> εγω τωρα χρησιμοποιω την ΟΝ double rich chocolate και εχει παραξενη γευση ! μου θυμιζει παρα πολυ εντονα αυγο για καποιο λογο... αλλα εντονα οχι απλα αυγο ! 
> υπαρχει καποιος με την ιδια αποψη ?


Την ΟΝ Whey double rich chocolate δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει yet, αλλά αυτό το "_πολύ έντονα αυγό.._" ηχεί στα αυτιά μου λίγο περίεργα, καθώς έχω δοκιμάσει και την ON EGG PROTEIN και η γεύση της δεν θύμιζε *σε καμια περίπτωση* αυγό.
Δλδ, δεν θύμιζε αυγό η ON EGG PROTEIN, και θα θυμίζει η ΟΝ WHEY double rich chocolate?         Kinda weird, isn't it?
Αλλά ας σου πούνε την γνώμη τους και όσοι την έχουν δοκιμάσει.

----------


## chris corfu

> εγω τωρα χρησιμοποιω την ΟΝ double rich chocolate και εχει παραξενη γευση ! μου θυμιζει παρα πολυ εντονα αυγο για καποιο λογο... αλλα εντονα οχι απλα αυγο ! 
> υπαρχει καποιος με την ιδια αποψη ?


φιλε μου πολυ περιεργο μου ακουγεται, ουτε κατα διανοια να μυρισει αυγο.. δεν μου εχει συμβει ποτε κατι τετοιο σε καμια γευση και δεν νομιζω να εχει αναφερθει και απο καποιον αλλο καποια τετοια μυρωδια.. τωρα τι να σου πω.. μηπως ειναι κ λιγο ιδεα σου?? (η την εχεις διπλα στα αυγα που τρως? χεχε)  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## chris corfu

> Δεν ξερω παντως εγω εχω παρει 3 φορες απο αυτην με ιδια γευση[double rich]
> Την πρωτη ωραια γευση ,διαλυονταν μεσα στον νερο και στο γαλα πολυ ευκολα
> Την δευτερη ,χαλια γευση[πολυ χημικο βρομαγε],δεν διαλυονταν με τιποτα
> και την τριτη , ωραια γευση παλι,διαφορετικη απο την πρωτη ομως[pio soft]διαλυονταν ακομα πιο ευκολα.
> πραγματικα,οπως ειχα γραψει σε πιο παλιο ποστ,ειναι σαν kinder εκπληξη [δεν ξερεις τι θα σου τυχει,αν και παιρνεις την ιδια γευση μαρκα]και με προβληματιζει
> Σκεφτομαι στο τελος του μηνα να παρω αλλη
> Αν εχετε καμια γνωμη για αμεσης αποροφησης τοσο καλη οσο και η gold πειτε μου[η way της reflex μου εχουν πει ειναι πολυ καλη για μετα την γυμναστικη]για να την συνδιαζω με την αλλη νεα προτειηνι που θα παρω αργης της gaspari  myfusion


ψιλοδιαφορες μπορει να υπαρχουν στις παρτιδες,(στη γευση) οχι μεγαλες ομως αλλα σε μυρωδια γενικα η να μυριζει οτι να ναι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο..

----------


## neso_toc

την συνηθισα τωρα ειναι ενταξει ! δεν ειπα οτι μυριζε αυγο, αλλα οτι η γευση της μου θυμιζε λιγο εντονα αυγο !  :01. Smile:

----------


## ska

Εμενα η σοκολατα οταν τη βαζω με νερο κανει παρα πολυ αφρο ενω εχω παρατηρησει οτι η φραουλα και η rocky road κανουν ελαχιστο ξερετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλετε αυτο και αν ειναι κακο?

----------


## tommygunz

> Εμενα η σοκολατα οταν τη βαζω με νερο κανει παρα πολυ αφρο ενω εχω παρατηρησει οτι η φραουλα και η rocky road κανουν ελαχιστο ξερετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλετε αυτο και αν ειναι κακο?


Συγγνώμη που είναι λίγο άκυρο αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω σε σχέση με αυτό που ρωτάς εσύ, αλλά η rocky road τι γεύση είναι, τι θυμίζει; Πίνεται εύκολα;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εμενα η σοκολατα οταν τη βαζω με νερο κανει παρα πολυ αφρο ενω εχω παρατηρησει οτι η φραουλα και η rocky road κανουν ελαχιστο ξερετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλετε αυτο και αν ειναι κακο?


 ειναι μουφα...επελεξε αλλη πρωτεινη!!υπαρχουν ποιοτικοτερες

----------


## ska

> ειναι μουφα...επελεξε αλλη πρωτεινη!!υπαρχουν ποιοτικοτερες


Ποιες προτεινεις εσυ?

----------


## ska

> Συγγνώμη που είναι λίγο άκυρο αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω σε σχέση με αυτό που ρωτάς εσύ, αλλά η rocky road τι γεύση είναι, τι θυμίζει; Πίνεται εύκολα;


Η γευση μοιαζει σαν σοκολατα με καραμελα,καλη ειναι για αλλαγη

----------


## Adinamos

> Συγγνώμη που είναι λίγο άκυρο αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω σε σχέση με αυτό που ρωτάς εσύ, αλλά η rocky road τι γεύση είναι, τι θυμίζει; Πίνεται εύκολα;


Παρφε σοκολατα με καραμελωμενα αμυγδαλα και τρουφα! :01. Razz:

----------


## chris corfu

> ειναι μουφα...επελεξε αλλη πρωτεινη!!υπαρχουν ποιοτικοτερες


τωρα η κανεις πλακα, η θα μας τρελανεις ολους.. αμα ειναι μουφα και αυτη που ειναι απο τις ποιοτικες πρωτεινες και ξερει κανεις οτι δεν θα πινει αλευρια η γυψο λεμε τωρα, ποια πρεπει να παρει δηλαδη?? για να μαθω κι εγω που "δεν ξερω".. μην απαντησεις καμια ρεφλεξ, δεν υπαρχει μονο αυτη οπως προτινουν ολοι οταν θελει κανεις εναλλακτικη της ΟΝ. φιλικα παντα μιλαω, μην εχουμε παρεξηγησεις..  :08. Toast:

----------


## chris corfu

> Εμενα η σοκολατα οταν τη βαζω με νερο κανει παρα πολυ αφρο ενω εχω παρατηρησει οτι η φραουλα και η rocky road κανουν ελαχιστο ξερετε σε τι μπορει να οφειλετε αυτο και αν ειναι κακο?


μην τρελενεσαι, αφρος ειναι οχι δηλητηριο..  :01. Wink:  επισης να ξερεις πως οσο πιο πολυ τη χτυπισεις τοσο πιο εντονος θα ειναι ο αφρος(μεχρι ενα σημειο).. γενικα παντως δεν εχω παρατηρησει να βγαζουν πολυ αφρο..(ισως τις χτυπαω λιγο, αφου διαλυονται ευκολα)
Υ.Γ. μια και την χρησιμοποιεις σε διαφορεσ γευσεις δοκιμασε μιση μιση περιπου βανιλια,φραουλα με αλαφρως λιγο περισσοτερη βανιλια και θα με θυμηθεις..  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ποιες προτεινεις εσυ?


ριξε μια ματια σε Universal,VPX,Reflex...εχουν καλες πρωτεινες χωρις να εχουν βγει βρωμες οπως για την ΟΝ(εχει ξανα αναφερθει)



> τωρα η κανεις πλακα, η θα μας τρελανεις ολους.. αμα ειναι μουφα και αυτη που ειναι απο τις ποιοτικες πρωτεινες και ξερει κανεις οτι δεν θα πινει αλευρια η γυψο λεμε τωρα, ποια πρεπει να παρει δηλαδη?? για να μαθω κι εγω που "δεν ξερω".. μην απαντησεις καμια ρεφλεξ, δεν υπαρχει μονο αυτη οπως προτινουν ολοι οταν θελει κανεις εναλλακτικη της ΟΝ. φιλικα παντα μιλαω, μην εχουμε παρεξηγησεις..


με τα οσα εχω δει και διαβασει δεν τη θεωρω τωρα πια ποιοτικη(μην αρχισουμε τις λεπτομεριες γιατι δε θα τελειωσουμε ποτε)...την εχω δοκιμασει κιολας και ηταν μια απο τα ιδια..εμενα η Ιnstant Whey γιατι δε μου βγαζει καθολου αφρο και τη λιωνω στο χτυπημα?.......

----------


## chris corfu

> ριξε μια ματια σε Universal,VPX,Reflex...εχουν καλες πρωτεινες χωρις να εχουν βγει βρωμες οπως για την ΟΝ(εχει ξανα αναφερθει)
> 
> με τα οσα εχω δει και διαβασει δεν τη θεωρω τωρα πια ποιοτικη(μην αρχισουμε τις λεπτομεριες γιατι δε θα τελειωσουμε ποτε)...την εχω δοκιμασει κιολας και ηταν μια απο τα ιδια..εμενα η Ιnstant Whey γιατι δε μου βγαζει καθολου αφρο και τη λιωνω στο χτυπημα?.......


βρωμες λεει ο καθενας, μαρκετινγκ κ @@διες ειναι ολα αυτα, εγω ειλικρινα εχω δοκιμασει ενα καρο πρωτεινες(κ μαρκες εννοω) και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ ειναι μετρο συγκρισης ο αφρος που θα κανουν?? εχει πει κανεις οτι ειναι σκαρτη οταν βγαζει αφρο??  για να μην μπερδευομαστε η διαφορα που εχουν ολες οι γνωστες πρωτεινες ειναι οτι διαφορα εχει το γαλα Ολυμπος, με το φαρμα, το μεβγαλ κτλ ελαχιστη διαφορα στην περιεκτηκοτητα δηλαδη και θεμα ποια γευση αρεσει στον καθενα και τι φουσκομα μπορει να του προκαλει επειδη απλα ειμαστε ολοι διαφορετικοι..

----------


## ska

> μην τρελενεσαι, αφρος ειναι οχι δηλητηριο..  επισης να ξερεις πως οσο πιο πολυ τη χτυπισεις τοσο πιο εντονος θα ειναι ο αφρος(μεχρι ενα σημειο).. γενικα παντως δεν εχω παρατηρησει να βγαζουν πολυ αφρο..(ισως τις χτυπαω λιγο, αφου διαλυονται ευκολα)
> Υ.Γ. μια και την χρησιμοποιεις σε διαφορεσ γευσεις δοκιμασε μιση μιση περιπου βανιλια,φραουλα με αλαφρως λιγο περισσοτερη βανιλια και θα με θυμηθεις..


Η φραουλα να σου πω την αληθεια δε μου αρεσε γτ ειχε εντονα τη γευση χημικου,οσο για τον αφρο απλα το ρωτησα γτ με παραξενεψε που αφριζε τοσο πολυ αλλα μπορει να οφειλετε και στα διαφορετικα γλυκαντικα και χρωστικες που εχει μεσα

----------


## duke2gr

Η αξιολόγησή μου (όλες είναι σε νερό):

Φράουλα (8/10): ελαφρώς χημική η γεύση, μην τη μυρίσετε, πιείτε την. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει και ύστερα από 10 κιλά δεν την έχω βαρεθεί

Μπανάνα (6/10): δε μου άρεσε, κάνει για μια φορά το μήνα το πολύ, δεν άντεχα με τίποτα να την πίνω κάθε μέρα.

Βανίλλια (2/10): ότι πιο απαράδεκτο γευστικά έχω βάλει ποτέ στο στόμα μου από πρωτείνη (και ίσως όχι μόνο). Χημικίλα στο φουλ, πιεζόμουνα απίστευτα να πιω και το ένα σκουπ - μου έφερνε αναγούλα. Την πέταξα.

Σοκολάτα (7/10): εδώ δε θυμάμαι ποια σοκολάτα δοκίμασα, νομίζω ήταν η double chocolate που φέρνουν τα xtr. Δεν ήταν κακή, την βαρέθηκα όμως πιο γρήγορα από την φράουλα.


Έχει κανείς άποψη για Chocolate Mint, Rocky Road, Extreme Milk Chocolate και Cookies and Cream? Ελπίζω με την αξιολόγησή μου να σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε το γούστο μου πάνω-κάτω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> βρωμες λεει ο καθενας, μαρκετινγκ κ @@διες ειναι ολα αυτα, εγω ειλικρινα εχω δοκιμασει ενα καρο πρωτεινες(κ μαρκες εννοω) και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ ειναι μετρο συγκρισης ο αφρος που θα κανουν?? εχει πει κανεις οτι ειναι σκαρτη οταν βγαζει αφρο?? για να μην μπερδευομαστε η διαφορα που εχουν ολες οι γνωστες πρωτεινες ειναι οτι διαφορα εχει το γαλα Ολυμπος, με το φαρμα, το μεβγαλ κτλ ελαχιστη διαφορα στην περιεκτηκοτητα δηλαδη και θεμα ποια γευση αρεσει στον καθενα και τι φουσκομα μπορει να του προκαλει επειδη απλα ειμαστε ολοι διαφορετικοι..


1ον,σχετικα με την ΟΝ εχει γινει αρκετος ντορος για τις βουλγαρικες ΟΝ που πασαρονται στην ελληνικη αγορα!Οι περισσοτεροι το γνωριζουμε

2ον,εχει αναφερει κ ο isis ο οποιος ε "κατι λιγα" ξερει και παραπανω απο μας,οτι ο αφρος ειναι υποπτος...

----------


## beefmeup

> 1ον,σχετικα με την ΟΝ εχει γινει αρκετος ντορος για τις βουλγαρικες ΟΝ που πασαρονται στην ελληνικη αγορα!Οι περισσοτεροι το γνωριζουμε
> 
> 2ον,εχει αναφερει κ ο isis ο οποιος ε "κατι λιγα" ξερει και παραπανω απο μας,οτι ο αφρος ειναι υποπτος...


για το πρωτο μουφες ειναι,ο ντορος μην ακους τι λενε.
κ γιατι το πιστευεις δεν μπορω να καταλαβω,αφου δεν υπαρχει καμια ενδειξη επισημη οτι υπαρχουν αυτα τα εργοστασια φαντασματα εκει που λες.

η ΟΝ αν την ανακατεψεις με ενα κουταλακι σε ενα ποτηρι νερο,δεν κανει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αφρο.
αν την βαλεις σε σεηκερ η φραπιερα κανει οτι κανουν κ οι αλλες κ ειναι λογικο.
κ νερο με καφε να χτυπησεις ετσι,παλι αφρο θα κανει.

εχω δοκιμασει 2ψηφιο αριθμο πρωτεινων σε σκονη(πανω απο καμια 25αρα),δεν ακομα δεν εχω βρει μια που να μην κανει καθολου αφρο την ωρα που την χτυπας..μετα απο λιγα δευτερα αν την αφησεις ο αφρος καθεται,που κ παλι λογικο ειναι.

στα τελευταια,αν υπηρχε προβλημα με τις σκονες θα το καταλαβαινε το γαστρεντερικο σου απτα κωλοβακτηριδια,γιατι εκτιμω οτι ειναι παραδοξο να υπαρχει μουφα εργοστασιο στην βουλγαρια το οποιο να τηρει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κανονες υγιηνης κατα την παρασκευη της σκονης,μονο κ μονο για να σου βαλει μεσα αλευρι..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> για το πρωτο μουφες ειναι,ο ντορος μην ακους τι λενε.
> κ γιατι το πιστευεις δεν μπορω να καταλαβω,αφου δεν υπαρχει καμια ενδειξη επισημη οτι υπαρχουν αυτα τα εργοστασια φαντασματα εκει που λες.
> 
> η ΟΝ αν την ανακατεψεις με ενα κουταλακι σε ενα ποτηρι νερο,δεν κανει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αφρο.
> αν την βαλεις σε σεηκερ η φραπιερα κανει οτι κανουν κ οι αλλες κ ειναι λογικο.
> κ νερο με καφε να χτυπησεις ετσι,παλι αφρο θα κανει.
> 
> εχω δοκιμασει 2ψηφιο αριθμο πρωτεινων σε σκονη(πανω απο καμια 25αρα),δεν ακομα δεν εχω βρει μια που να μην κανει καθολου αφρο την ωρα που την χτυπας..μετα απο λιγα δευτερα αν την αφησεις ο αφρος καθεται,που κ παλι λογικο ειναι.
> 
> στα τελευταια,αν υπηρχε προβλημα με τις σκονες θα το καταλαβαινε το γαστρεντερικο σου απτα κωλοβακτηριδια,γιατι εκτιμω οτι ειναι παραδοξο να υπαρχει μουφα εργοστασιο στην βουλγαρια το οποιο να τηρει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κανονες υγιηνης κατα την παρασκευη της σκονης,μονο κ μονο για να σου βαλει μεσα αλευρι..


 Φιλε μου με τα οσα γνωριζω μεχρι στιγμης δεν την εμπιστευομαι....δεν αλλαζει η γνωμη μου!!το ειχε αναφερει κ ο Εντυ σε ενα αλλο θεμα προχθες για τα μουφα εργοστασια...

----------


## SeXperT

χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ την ON, και για αυτό άλλαξα μάρκα κ δοκιμάζω τώρα της body attack. Επερνα  5κιλες σακούλες μόνο, και ολοι μου λέγαν για ζάχαρη και αλεύρι και Βουλγαρίες... έχετε να προτείνεται καμία αντ'ιστοιχα καλή?

η διαφορά με της με τις blend είναι μονο στις πηγές πρωτείνης?

----------


## neso_toc

παιδια εγω περνω την ΟΝ εδω και 4 εβδομαδες δεν παρατηρησα κατι εχτος που στην αρχη δυσκολευτικα λιγο στην γευση αλλα τωρα ειναι ενταξει. εχω την double rich chocolate..

να ρωτισω κατι, ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να την χρησιμοποιω, πριν το gym ? κατα την διαρκεια του gym ή 30 λεπτα μετα ?

ευχαριστω !!

----------


## tommygunz

> παιδια εγω περνω την ΟΝ εδω και 4 εβδομαδες δεν παρατηρησα κατι εχτος που στην αρχη δυσκολευτικα λιγο στην γευση αλλα τωρα ειναι ενταξει. εχω την double rich chocolate..
> 
> να ρωτισω κατι, ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να την χρησιμοποιω, πριν το gym ? κατα την διαρκεια του gym ή 30 λεπτα μετα ?
> 
> ευχαριστω !!


Αμέσως μετά. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Adinamos

> ...εχω δοκιμασει 2ψηφιο αριθμο πρωτεινων σε σκονη(πανω απο καμια 25αρα),δεν ακομα δεν εχω βρει μια που να μην κανει καθολου αφρο την ωρα που την χτυπας...


Gaspari IntraPro. Καθολου αφρος.

σορρυ οφτοπικ.

----------


## chris corfu

> Η αξιολόγησή μου (όλες είναι σε νερό):
> 
> Φράουλα (8/10): ελαφρώς χημική η γεύση, μην τη μυρίσετε, πιείτε την. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει και ύστερα από 10 κιλά δεν την έχω βαρεθεί
> 
> Μπανάνα (6/10): δε μου άρεσε, κάνει για μια φορά το μήνα το πολύ, δεν άντεχα με τίποτα να την πίνω κάθε μέρα.
> 
> Βανίλλια (2/10): ότι πιο απαράδεκτο γευστικά έχω βάλει ποτέ στο στόμα μου από πρωτείνη (και ίσως όχι μόνο). Χημικίλα στο φουλ, πιεζόμουνα απίστευτα να πιω και το ένα σκουπ - μου έφερνε αναγούλα. Την πέταξα.
> 
> Σοκολάτα (7/10): εδώ δε θυμάμαι ποια σοκολάτα δοκίμασα, νομίζω ήταν η double chocolate που φέρνουν τα xtr. Δεν ήταν κακή, την βαρέθηκα όμως πιο γρήγορα από την φράουλα.
> ...


h cookies and cream  ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα ελαφρως γλυκια, στο νερο ομως που τη χρησιμοποιεις θα σου αρεσει σιγουρα..(εμενα μαρεσει κ με γαλα)
την βανιλια εκανες ψιλοχαζομαρα που την πεταξες, αν βαζεις μισο μισο περιπου με φραουλα βγαινει φοβερη γευση.. αν θες παρε μια μικρη και δοκιμασε, εγω ειχα βαρεθει τις γευσεις μονες τους κ αυτος ο συνδιασμος σε "ξυπναει"..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chris corfu

> για το πρωτο μουφες ειναι,ο ντορος μην ακους τι λενε.
> κ γιατι το πιστευεις δεν μπορω να καταλαβω,αφου δεν υπαρχει καμια ενδειξη επισημη οτι υπαρχουν αυτα τα εργοστασια φαντασματα εκει που λες.
> 
> η ΟΝ αν την ανακατεψεις με ενα κουταλακι σε ενα ποτηρι νερο,δεν κανει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αφρο.
> αν την βαλεις σε σεηκερ η φραπιερα κανει οτι κανουν κ οι αλλες κ ειναι λογικο.
> κ νερο με καφε να χτυπησεις ετσι,παλι αφρο θα κανει.
> 
> εχω δοκιμασει 2ψηφιο αριθμο πρωτεινων σε σκονη(πανω απο καμια 25αρα),δεν ακομα δεν εχω βρει μια που να μην κανει καθολου αφρο την ωρα που την χτυπας..μετα απο λιγα δευτερα αν την αφησεις ο αφρος καθεται,που κ παλι λογικο ειναι.
> 
> στα τελευταια,αν υπηρχε προβλημα με τις σκονες θα το καταλαβαινε το γαστρεντερικο σου απτα κωλοβακτηριδια,γιατι εκτιμω οτι ειναι παραδοξο να υπαρχει μουφα εργοστασιο στην βουλγαρια το οποιο να τηρει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κανονες υγιηνης κατα την παρασκευη της σκονης,μονο κ μονο για να σου βαλει μεσα αλευρι..


καλα τα λες, κι εγω εχω δοκιμασει πααρα πολλες εταιρειες και δεν υπηρξε καποια που να εβγαζε αφρο στο σεικερ κ αυτο εχω ξανααναφερει κιολας. επισης η ον που λενε για αφρο κτλ εκτος του αν την ανακατεψεις με κουταλι ουτε που βγαζει, αλλα εμενα συγκεκριμενα κ στο σεικερ με χτυπημα ο αφρος ειναι ελαχιστος.. δεν ειμαι απολυτος για ον, ουτε για καμια εταιρεια αλλα αφου το στομαχι μου ειναι μια χαρα,  οι εξετασεις που απο εκει τσεκαρα αν οντως η πρωτεινη αλλαζει κατι (το αιμα μου και δεν ειναι αλευρι κ ειναι μια χαρα και δεν μου κανει κ αερια να εχω προβληματα συναναστροφης με τον κοσμο  :01. Mr. Green:  ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## chris corfu

> Φιλε μου με τα οσα γνωριζω μεχρι στιγμης δεν την εμπιστευομαι....δεν αλλαζει η γνωμη μου!!το ειχε αναφερει κ ο Εντυ σε ενα αλλο θεμα προχθες για τα μουφα εργοστασια...


κοιτα πολλα λεγονται αλλα απ την στιγμη που πιστευεις αυτο, μονο και μονο για ψυχολογικους λογους μην την  παρεις γτ θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι μουφα..  :01. ROFL:

----------


## SeXperT

γενικως η γευση για μενα δεν ειναι θεμα... μονο η ποιοτητα με απασχολει...

οι τελευταιες 2 5κιλες σακουλες μου ηταν vanilla... δεν ειχα προβλημα κανενα...


αλλα φραουλα respect!  :03. Clap:

----------


## chris corfu

> γενικως η γευση για μενα δεν ειναι θεμα... μονο η ποιοτητα με απασχολει...
> 
> οι τελευταιες 2 5κιλες σακουλες μου ηταν vanilla... δεν ειχα προβλημα κανενα...
> 
> 
> αλλα φραουλα respect!


κοιτα απο την στιγμη που παιρνεις με γευση δεν γινεται να μην σε απασχολει, αλλιως παρε μια αγευστη νατουραλ και εισαι οκ. παντως συμφωνω μαζι σου για την βανιλια γτ πολλοι λενε οτι τους μυριζει χημεικουρα κτλ.. εγω δεν ειχα ποτε τετοια θεματα.. τι να πει κανεις.. γουστα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Vasilis32

Καλησπερα, εδω Αγγλια βρηκα την on την gold standrad στα 2.27Kg  40 λιρες δλδ, περιπου 46€ ειναι καλη τιμη??

Να παρω αυτη ή την reflex ποια ειναι καλυτερη??

----------


## neso_toc

παιδια θελω ακομα 1-2 αποψεις για το ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιω την πρωτεινη, πριν το gym ? κατα την διαρκεια του gym ή 30 λεπτα μετα ?

και επισης αν πηραζει να την παιρνω τις μερες που δεν παω gym !

ευχαριστω !

----------


## chris corfu

> παιδια θελω ακομα 1-2 αποψεις για το ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιω την πρωτεινη, πριν το gym ? κατα την διαρκεια του gym ή 30 λεπτα μετα ?
> 
> και επισης αν πηραζει να την παιρνω τις μερες που δεν παω gym !
> 
> ευχαριστω !


την πρωτεινη βασικα την βαζεις αμεσως μετα το γυμ. Μπορεις να την εχεις στο πρωινο σου οπως χρησιμοποιειται συχνα  αν εκει δεν εχεις επαρκη πρωτεινη απο τροφη. Οπως και σε γιαουρτι πχ το βραδυ. Τις ημερες που δεν γυμμναζεσαι μπορεις επισης  να χρησιμοποιεις στο πρωινο η σε οποιοδηποτε γευμα δεν εχεις επαρκη προσληψη πρωτεινης(σε μια σωστη διατροφη συνηθως δεν χρειαζεται και παραπανω απο την πρωιννη δοση) αλλα πρεπει να εχεις επαρκη προσληψη πρωτεινης για το οργανισμο σου κτις μερες που δεν γυμναζεσαι καθως  ο μεταβολισμος ενεργοποιειται απο την ασκηση και για το επομενο εικοσιτετραωρο.

----------


## neso_toc

> την πρωτεινη βασικα την βαζεις αμεσως μετα το γυμ. Μπορεις να την εχεις στο πρωινο σου οπως χρησιμοποιειται συχνα  αν εκει δεν εχεις επαρκη πρωτεινη απο τροφη. Οπως και σε γιαουρτι πχ το βραδυ. Τις ημερες που δεν γυμμναζεσαι μπορεις επισης  να χρησιμοποιεις στο πρωινο η σε οποιοδηποτε γευμα δεν εχεις επαρκη προσληψη πρωτεινης(σε μια σωστη διατροφη συνηθως δεν χρειαζεται και παραπανω απο την πρωιννη δοση) αλλα πρεπει να εχεις επαρκη προσληψη πρωτεινης για το οργανισμο σου κτις μερες που δεν γυμναζεσαι καθως  ο μεταβολισμος ενεργοποιειται απο την ασκηση και για το επομενο εικοσιτετραωρο.


ευχαριστώ φιλε για την απαντηση !

----------


## nisgia

Μολις χθες δοκιμασα την rocky road!
απο γευση θυμιζει εντονα κατι σε γλυκο..πχ παρφε παγωτο προφιτερολ κατι τετοιο...σοκολατουχο παντως...
με νερο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστη γευση και αρκετα γλυκια ισως για καποιους που δεν τους αρεσει αυτο
διαλυτοτητα κλασσικη ΟΝ δηλαδη αμμεση και ευκολη....
αυτα απο μενα!!!

----------


## Ninja

Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου. Εγω εχω παρει απο XTS μια ΟΝ Whey Cookies and Cream. Πριν απο την ΟΝ ειχα μια Ultimate Nutrition Iso-Sensation 93 "Cookies and cream" και μπορω να πω οτι περιμενα πως και πως να σηκωθω το πρωι να πιω, ηταν τελεια σε γευση. Μετα απο αυτην λοιπον παιρνωντας την ΟΝ δεν ειχα την ιδια αντιδραση και δεν μου πολυ αρεσει κιολας. Μου προκαλει και πολυ φουσκωμα και δεν διαλύεται κιολας πολυ καλα μιας που μενουν chunks στο ποτηρι. Παρηγγειλα μια Extreme Milk Chocholate σημερα οποτε οταν ερθει και την δοκιμασω θα σας πω, να δω κιολας αν μου προκαλει τα ιδια φουσκωματα κτλ. Εχει δοκιμασει κανενας σας Extreme Milk Chocholate?

----------


## SeXperT

> κοιτα απο την στιγμη που παιρνεις με γευση δεν γινεται να μην σε απασχολει, αλλιως παρε μια αγευστη νατουραλ και εισαι οκ. παντως συμφωνω μαζι σου για την βανιλια γτ πολλοι λενε οτι τους μυριζει χημεικουρα κτλ.. εγω δεν ειχα ποτε τετοια θεματα.. τι να πει κανεις.. γουστα.



νατουραλ? εταιρια? ειναι και καλυτερης ποιοτητας? δεν ειχα ξανα ακουσει...

----------


## PMalamas

Γιατι ενας φιλος στο γυμναστηριο με εχει φαει οτι αυτη η πρωτεινη εχει 24γρ πρωτεινης στα 25?
 Δε μπορω να του το βγαλω απ το μυαλο οτιο δε γινεται ουτε σε iso

----------


## Adinamos

> Γιατι ενας φιλος στο γυμναστηριο με εχει φαει οτι αυτη η πρωτεινη εχει 24γρ πρωτεινης στα 25?
>  Δε μπορω να του το βγαλω απ το μυαλο οτιο δε γινεται ουτε σε iso


Δεν γινεται ουτε σε ισο.  :01. Wink:

----------


## chris corfu

> νατουραλ? εταιρια? ειναι και καλυτερης ποιοτητας? δεν ειχα ξανα ακουσει...


http://www.healthy2day.gr/product.asp?catid=2981

τσεκαρε εδω, δεν μπορω να δωσω αλλο λινκ γτ δεν επιτρεπεται. παντως μπορω να σου πω οτι υπαρχει και απο την ρεφλεξ νατουραλ πρωτεινη. δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ γτ δεν τις χρησημοποιω αλλα απλα ειναι φυσικα ολα τα προσθετα..

----------


## SeXperT

και ποια η διαφορα της σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες??? μονο στο οτι ειναι αγευστη?

----------


## sobral

> και ποια η διαφορα της σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες??? μονο στο οτι ειναι αγευστη?


ναι κ ότι δεν έχει πολλά γλυκαντικά αφού δεν έχει γεύση. Της now foods έχω ακούσει ότι είναι πολύ καλή και ποιοτική.  :01. Wink:  κάποιοι εδώ την έχουν δοκιμάσει ας σου πουν. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chris corfu

> και ποια η διαφορα της σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες??? μονο στο οτι ειναι αγευστη?


σου εγραψα ειδη οτι τα προσθετα που εχει ειναι φυσικα γι αυτο κ ειναι σχεδον αγευστη.
μην το συνεχισεις αλλο εδω, ειναι οφ τοπικ..  :08. Toast:

----------


## ska

chris η cookies and cream που εχεις δοκιμασει πινοταν ή ηταν υπερβολικα γλυκια?Μεχρι τωρα η rocky road μου φαινεται πως ειναι η καλυτερη γευση

----------


## chris corfu

> chris η cookies and cream που εχεις δοκιμασει πινοταν ή ηταν υπερβολικα γλυκια?Μεχρι τωρα η rocky road μου φαινεται πως ειναι η καλυτερη γευση


κοιτα για συνεχομενα εμενα δεν μαρεσει, αλλα δεν μαρεσει και καμια για συνεχομενα, εγω παιρνω βανιλια φραουλα κανω μυξεις και μετα παιρνω και καμια cookies για να ξεφευγω κ μαρεσει και με νερο αρκετα.. υπερβολικα γλυκια δεν ειναι αλλα ειναι γλυκια, εμενα δεν με ενοχλει και σε λιγο που μου τελειωνουν ολες θα τσιμπησω μια.. επισης ακουσα οτι αν βαλεις 1/4 βανιλια σε αυτην βγαινει πολυ καλη..(εχω ενα ταπερ  και εκει βαζω ας πουμε 4 σκουπ απ τη μια κ 6 απ την αλλη το κλεινω κ ανακατευονται καλα) καποια στιγμη θα το κανω κι αυτο.. αυτη η ροκυ ρε συ ειναι τοσο καλη?? δεν την εχω παρει ποτε γτ ειχα ακουσει καποιυς να λενε οτι ειναι αισχος.. για πες για να την τσεκαρω αν ειναι..

----------


## ska

Εγω τη βρισκω πολυ καλη γιατι μου θυμιζει καραμελα με σοκολατα,αν δεν εισαι περιεργος με τις γευσεις που αποτι καταλαβαινω δε εχεις προβλημα αφου φτιαχνεις και δικους σου συνδυασμους πιστευω οτι θα σου αρεσει.Ειναι σαν μια πιο γλυκια εκδοχη της σοκολατας με λιγο διαφορετικη γευση χωρις ομως να ειναι τπτ το περιεργο που δε πινεται

----------


## chris corfu

οκ, θα την δοκιμασω κ αν δεν μου αρεσει  απλα δεν θα την ξαναπαρω, να μην πινεται αποκλιεται, δεν υπαρχει αυτο για εμενα  :01. Mr. Green:  μεχρι και grapefruit εχω δοκιμασει.. χεχε παντως για κουκις δοκιμασε την δεν νομιζω να μην σου αρεσει. (η καλΥτερη κουκις που εχω δοκιμασει απο ενα φιλο ειναι μια της Dymatize που εχει ομως και βιταμινες μεσα και λιγο παραπανω υδαταθρακα κ λογω αυτων δεκα κ κατι γρ πρωτεινης στο σκουπ, αισχος δηλαδη γνωμη μου, αλλα μιλαμε ηταν σαν το ροφημα απο τα μπισκοτα ORAIO, ασε και μου ανοιγει την ορεξη  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## tommygunz

Για την rocky road στη wiki λέει:

Rocky road ice cream is a chocolate flavor. Though there are variations on the flavor, it is traditionally composed of _chocolate ice cream_, _nuts_, and _marshmallows_.

Θα την έχω και εγώ μέσα σε καμιά βδομάδα οπότε θα δώσω και ένα review. :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω σκεφτομαι να παρω μια , ειναι πολλων πηγων και 40 ευρω , οποτε  :03. Clap:  

Απο γευση , διαλυτοτητα , πως παει ?

----------


## PMalamas

Αφου Whey γραφει πανω πως ειναι πολλων πηγων?

----------


## TheWorst

> Αφου Whey γραφει πανω πως ειναι πολλων πηγων?


Το ξερω αλλα βλεπω τα συστατικα  :01. Smile Wide:  Αυτο με παρεξενευει  :01. Smile Wide:  Εχει απο γαλα , απο αυγα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## PMalamas

> Το ξερω αλλα βλεπω τα συστατικα  Αυτο με παρεξενευει  Εχει απο γαλα , απο αυγα


Που το λεει και δε το βλεπω?

----------


## TheWorst

> Που το λεει και δε το βλεπω?


Ακυρο , εβλεπα αλλο προιον  :01. Smile Wide: 

ΥΣ:Τωρα ειδα την αρχικη σελιδα με τα συστατικα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## prt_sxs

ΟΝ κοριφαια πρωτεινη.
ποτε μα ποτε μην παρετε την γευση vanila ice cream..!ΠΟΤΕ...ΠΟΤΕ...ΠΟΤΕ...!!!

----------


## TheWorst

> ΟΝ κοριφαια πρωτεινη.
> ποτε μα ποτε μην παρετε την γευση vanila ice cream..!ΠΟΤΕ...ΠΟΤΕ...ΠΟΤΕ...!!!


Για να εχει πιο πολυ για σενα ? Μη φοβασαι !! Εχει αφθονη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

αυτο ειναι spam  :03. Thumb up: 

για καποιον που ρωτουσε τι ειναι spam... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## prt_sxs

> Για να εχει πιο πολυ για σενα ? Μη φοβασαι !! Εχει αφθονη


χα00χα0χ00αχ...θεος..! :03. Bowdown:   :08. Turtle: 
με καταλαβες..! :08. Toast: 
πραγματικα ειναι απαισια...δεν εχει γευση μετα την προτη εβδομαδα κ στο τελος σ φερνει μια απαισια ξινηλα...ακομα κ αν βαλεις μεσα δεξτροζη στο τελος σ φερνει μια ξινηλα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## chris corfu

> χα00χα0χ00αχ...θεος..! 
> με καταλαβες..!
> πραγματικα ειναι απαισια...δεν εχει γευση μετα την προτη εβδομαδα κ στο τελος σ φερνει μια απαισια ξινηλα...ακομα κ αν βαλεις μεσα δεξτροζη στο τελος σ φερνει μια ξινηλα..


φιλε μου η εχεις πολυ περιεργο γουστο, η αυτο που πηρες ειναι κατι αλλο κ οχι βανιλια.. μια χαρα ειναι η βανιλια και αν οχι πολυ καλη για καποιους νορμαλ τουλαχιστον αλλα οχι αυτο που περιγραφεις.. την εχω δοκιμασει απειρες φορες..

----------


## flash

> χα00χα0χ00αχ...θεος..! 
> με καταλαβες..!
> πραγματικα ειναι απαισια...δεν εχει γευση μετα την προτη εβδομαδα κ στο τελος σ φερνει μια απαισια ξινηλα...ακομα κ αν βαλεις μεσα δεξτροζη στο τελος σ φερνει μια ξινηλα..


Ετσι ακριβός...Ενω στην αρχή εχει ωραία γεύση όσο πάει προς το τέλος ολο και πιο απαίσια γίνετε. Δεν ξέρω το λόγο,ιδικά στις τελευταίες δόσεις είναι άστα να πάνε. Εγω πάντως την άλλαξα.

----------


## ska

Εγω πηρα αυτη τη βδομαδα την cookies and cream και μπορω να πω οτι η γευση της ειναι καλυτερη ακομα και απο την σοκολατα.Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ομως ειναι τι ειναι αυτα τα μαυρα κομματακια που εχει μεσα,υποθετω πως τα εχουν προσθεσει για να μοιαζει και καλα με cookies αλλα αφου την κουνησω στο σεικερ μαζευονται ολα στον πατο

----------


## PMalamas

> Εγω πηρα αυτη τη βδομαδα την cookies and cream και μπορω να πω οτι η γευση της ειναι καλυτερη ακομα και απο την σοκολατα.Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ομως ειναι τι ειναι αυτα τα μαυρα κομματακια που εχει μεσα,υποθετω πως τα εχουν προσθεσει για να μοιαζει και καλα με cookies αλλα αφου την κουνησω στο σεικερ μαζευονται ολα στον πατο


Και καλα ειναι φυσικο μπισκοτο :01. Razz: 



> Ετσι ακριβός...Ενω στην αρχή εχει ωραία γεύση όσο πάει προς το τέλος ολο και πιο απαίσια γίνετε. Δεν ξέρω το λόγο,ιδικά στις τελευταίες δόσεις είναι άστα να πάνε. Εγω πάντως την άλλαξα.


 Αυτο σημαινει οτι τη μπουχτισες μαλλον.

----------


## Nio

> Εγω πηρα αυτη τη βδομαδα την cookies and cream και μπορω να πω οτι η γευση της ειναι καλυτερη ακομα και απο την σοκολατα.Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ομως ειναι τι ειναι αυτα τα μαυρα κομματακια που εχει μεσα,υποθετω πως τα εχουν προσθεσει για να μοιαζει και καλα με cookies αλλα αφου την κουνησω στο σεικερ μαζευονται ολα στον πατο


Yes, cookies&cream rocks!  Δεν νομίζω πως τα μαύρα κομματάκια που αναφέρεις είναι κάτι που πρέπει να σε πολυαπασχολεί. Έτσι και αλλιώς, αν κρίνω από την δικιά μου, είναι ελάχιστα. Σε μένα πάντως, δεν μαζεύνονται στον πάτο, κολυμπάνε αμέριμνα και διασκορπισμένα στην όλη ποσότητα του υγρού. 

@PMalamas: μήπως τα quotes σου στο από πάνω post, χρήζουν αντιμετάθεσης?   :08. Toast:

----------


## PMalamas

> @PMalamas: μήπως τα quotes σου στο από πάνω post, χρήζουν αντιμετάθεσης?



οχι ρε γιατι το λες? :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## flash

> Και καλα ειναι φυσικο μπισκοτο
> 
>  Αυτο σημαινει οτι τη μπουχτισες μαλλον.


Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου.. Μια φορά την δοκίμασα και ήταν και η τελευταία.

----------


## PMalamas

> Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου.. Μια φορά την δοκίμασα και ήταν και η τελευταία.


 Τι δε νομιζεις?

----------


## flash

> Τι δε νομιζεις?


Δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτο γιατί την μπούχτισα.

----------


## PMalamas

> Δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτο γιατί την μπούχτισα.


Ε αυτο δε λεω? Οτι τη μπουχτισες??

----------


## duke2gr

κάνω ένα update στο προηγούμενο post μου:

_Η αξιολόγησή μου (όλες είναι σε νερό):

Φράουλα (8/10): ελαφρώς χημική η γεύση, μην τη μυρίσετε, πιείτε την. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει και ύστερα από 10 κιλά δεν την έχω βαρεθεί

Μπανάνα (6/10): δε μου άρεσε, κάνει για μια φορά το μήνα το πολύ, δεν άντεχα με τίποτα να την πίνω κάθε μέρα.

Βανίλλια (2/10): ότι πιο απαράδεκτο γευστικά έχω βάλει ποτέ στο στόμα μου από πρωτείνη (και ίσως όχι μόνο). Χημικίλα στο φουλ, πιεζόμουνα απίστευτα να πιω και το ένα σκουπ - μου έφερνε αναγούλα. Την πέταξα.

Double Rich Chocolate (7/10): Δεν ήταν κακή, την βαρέθηκα όμως πιο γρήγορα από την φράουλα._ 

*Extreme Milk Chocolate (10/10):* Επιτέλους βρήκα τη γεύση μου. ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλή στο νερό, στο γάλα ειδικά μου θύμισε τα σοκολατούχα που έπινα μικρός. Μπράβο, τη συνιστώ!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> *Extreme Milk Chocolate (10/10):* Επιτέλους βρήκα τη γεύση μου. ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλή στο νερό, στο γάλα ειδικά μου θύμισε τα σοκολατούχα που έπινα μικρός. Μπράβο, τη συνιστώ!


_Θα την προτιμήσω μιας και τις ψιλό βαρέθηκα όλες τις γεύσεις!_

----------


## tommygunz

Δοκίμασα και εγώ 2 γεύσεις τις τελευταίες μέρες.

Cookies & Cream: Πάρα πολύ καλή, κάθε πρωί ανυπομονώ να την πιω με το κουάκερ μου!

Rocky Road: Την περίμενα λίγο διαφορετική, δεν μπορώ να πω πως με ενθουσίασε ιδιαίτερα. Εννοείται πως πίνεται άνετα, δεν είναι καμιά αηδία γεύση, αλλά είναι απλώς καλή σαν γεύση, τίποτα παραπάνω. 

Διαλυτότητα όπως πάντα για την ΟΝ τέλεια.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Δοκίμασα και εγώ 2 γεύσεις τις τελευταίες μέρες.
> 
> Cookies & Cream: Πάρα πολύ καλή, κάθε πρωί ανυπομονώ να την πιω με το κουάκερ μου!
> 
> Rocky Road: Την περίμενα λίγο διαφορετική, δεν μπορώ να πω πως με ενθουσίασε ιδιαίτερα. Εννοείται πως πίνεται άνετα, δεν είναι καμιά αηδία γεύση, αλλά είναι απλώς καλή σαν γεύση, τίποτα παραπάνω. 
> 
> Διαλυτότητα όπως πάντα για την ΟΝ τέλεια.


Η Cookies & Cream όντως πολύ καλή, αν και μετά το μισώ κουτί την βαρέθηκα.
Και η Rocky Road, δεν με τρέλανε κιόλας!

----------


## sadistic

παιδια στο τελευταιο κουτι που πηρα πριν 1.5 μηνα η γευση βανιλια ηταν σαν ξεπλιμενη.εχω παρει καμποσα κουτια απ αυτην και κανενα δεν ειχε τετοια γευση.κατι ακουσα οτι αλλαξε ιδιοκτησια τωρα τελευταια.μηπως αλλαξαν και την γευση;εχει τυχει αυτο σε καποιον,η μονο σε μενα.κριμας γιατι ειχε ωραια γευση

----------


## PMalamas

^ τι εννοεις ξεπλυμενη?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

φαρμακιλα?

----------


## sadistic

απλα η γευση δεν ηταν η προβλεπομενη....ηταν σαν μπαγιατικη.πολυ αδυνατη γευση σε σχεση με τα αλλα κουτια.δεν μπορω να το εκφρασω καλυτερα.παντως οn εγω δεν ξαναπαιρνω.την πηρα απο ελλαδα και γνωστο μαγαζι :01. Sad: σαν να εβαλες 1 σκοπ σε 3 λιτρα νερο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> απλα η γευση δεν ηταν η προβλεπομενη....ηταν σαν μπαγιατικη.πολυ αδυνατη γευση σε σχεση με τα αλλα κουτια.δεν μπορω να το εκφρασω καλυτερα.παντως οn εγω δεν ξαναπαιρνω.την πηρα απο ελλαδα και γνωστο μαγαζι


εγω την αποψη μου για την ΟΝ την εχω πει πολλες φορες παντως....οι περισσοτεροι παντως τσιμπανε απο το γεγονος οτι ειχε ψηφιστει καποια χρονια η καλυτερη...νταξει οκ..υπαρχουν κ αλλες

----------


## sobral

> εγω την αποψη μου για την ΟΝ την εχω πει πολλες φορες παντως....οι περισσοτεροι παντως τσιμπανε *απο το γεγονος οτι ειχει ψηφιστει καποια χρονια η καλυτερη*...νταξει οκ..υπαρχουν κ αλλες


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  +1

(όσο για την amanda  :01. Wink:  τα λόγια είναι περιττά..)

----------


## ska

Μα μια απλη πρωτεινη ειναι ρε παιδια,στα 30γρ scoop εχει 24γρ πρωτεινη ουτε κατι το φοβερο ειναι αλλα ουτε και για τα σκουπιδια οπως υποστηριζουν καποιοι

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μα μια απλη πρωτεινη ειναι ρε παιδια,στα 30γρ scoop εχει 24γρ πρωτεινη ουτε κατι το φοβερο ειναι αλλα ουτε και για τα σκουπιδια οπως υποστηριζουν καποιοι


_ 
Απο την μια την προτιμούν γιατί και καλά έχει βγει η καλύτερη,

από την άλλη όμως έχει γεμίσει το εμπόριο με απομιμήσεις!_

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> _Απο την μια την προτιμούν γιατί και καλά έχει βγει η καλύτερη,_
> 
> _από την άλλη όμως έχει γεμίσει το εμπόριο με απομιμήσεις!_


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> _ 
> Απο την μια την προτιμούν γιατί και καλά έχει βγει η καλύτερη,
> 
> από την άλλη όμως έχει γεμίσει το εμπόριο με απομιμήσεις!_





> 


_ 
Και δυστυχώς έχω παίσει και γω θύμα.
Ξανα όμως δεν έχει.
Αντίo ON!_

----------


## PMalamas

εμ τι θα κοπιαρουνε.. αυτα που πουλανε περισοτερο

----------


## kostasxerv

και εγω την εχω παρει απο ενα ελληνικο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα κ μ φανηκε αγευστη κ σχετικα δυσκολα διαλυεται...πιθανο ν ειναι μουφα...οπως κ η κρεατινη εγραφε micronized κ οταν την ανοιξα ειδα μεσα ν εχει creapure.οποτε λεω ξανα απο το ellada δν περνουμε τπτ.καλυτερα απο αμερικη κ ας περιμενουμε κ λιγο παραπανω.μεχρι κ στα συμπληρωματα λαμογια ρ γμτο.....ελεοσ πια.....

----------


## sadistic

απο την on εχω παρει πολλα κουτια gold standart.το τελευταιο κουτι βανιλια το πηρα πριν 2 μηνες και  ειχε μια γευση ξεπλημενη.καμμια σχεση με τα προιγουμενα.το πηρα απο γνωστοτατο  μαγαζι εδω στην ελλαδα.δεν θα ξαναπαρω απο αυτη πια.μπορει να ειναι καλη.....αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες ισοτιμες και ισως καλυτερες.πυστευω ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη πρωτεινη.

----------


## sofos

> απο την on εχω παρει πολλα κουτια gold standart.το τελευταιο κουτι βανιλια το πηρα πριν 2 μηνες και  ειχε μια γευση ξεπλημενη.καμμια σχεση με τα προιγουμενα.το πηρα απο γνωστοτατο  μαγαζι εδω στην ελλαδα.δεν θα ξαναπαρω απο αυτη πια.μπορει να ειναι καλη.....αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες ισοτιμες και ισως καλυτερες.πυστευω ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη πρωτεινη.


απ το xtreme την πηρες?

----------


## sobral

> απο την on εχω παρει πολλα κουτια gold standart.το τελευταιο κουτι βανιλια το πηρα πριν 2 μηνες και  ειχε μια γευση ξεπλημενη.καμμια σχεση με τα προιγουμενα.το πηρα απο γνωστοτατο  μαγαζι εδω στην ελλαδα.δεν θα ξαναπαρω απο αυτη πια.μπορει να ειναι καλη.....αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες ισοτιμες και ισως καλυτερες.πυστευω ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη πρωτεινη.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  ε μα πες τα. Έχουν κάνει θεό μια 80αρα πρωτείνη λες και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες. Μου έρχονται στο μυαλό πολλέεεες ισάξιες και καλύτερες από την ΟΝ. Αλλά τι σου κάνει το μάρκετινγκ και οι ψηφοφορίες από το Αμέρικα. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

> και εγω την εχω παρει απο ενα ελληνικο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα κ μ φανηκε αγευστη κ σχετικα δυσκολα διαλυεται...πιθανο ν ειναι μουφα...οπως κ η κρεατινη εγραφε micronized κ οταν την ανοιξα ειδα μεσα ν εχει creapure.οποτε λεω ξανα απο το ellada δν περνουμε τπτ.καλυτερα απο αμερικη κ ας περιμενουμε κ λιγο παραπανω.μεχρι κ στα συμπληρωματα λαμογια ρ γμτο.....ελεοσ πια.....



Πως καταλαβες οτι μεσα ειχε creapure?

----------


## kostasxerv

> Πως καταλαβες οτι μεσα ειχε creapure?


γιατι η υφη τηςσ σκονης ηταν ιδια με την προηγουμενη κρεατινη π πηρα η οποια ηταν creapure.και ακομα ενασ φιλοσ πηρε την ιδια κρεατινη στα 250γρ και οταν την ειδα ιταν σαν σκονη οπωσ ακριβωσ ελεγε απ εξω micronized .και τοτε σιγουρευτηκα πως ηταν creapure αντι για micronized.(πικρα)

----------


## PMalamas

νταξ μωρε.. κρεατινη να ειναι.. δε θα δεις διαφορα απ τη μια στην αλλη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostasxerv

> νταξ μωρε.. κρεατινη να ειναι.. δε θα δεις διαφορα απ τη μια στην αλλη


xaxa ναι ρε...εννοειτε...ασε  που και την πρωτη φορα που πηρα δν ειδα τπτ αλο παρα νερα.μονο πρηξιμο.δν με πιανει σε δυναμη.το θεμα ειναι οτι αφου 2 προιοντα π πηρα απο αφτο το καταστημα ηταν νοθευμενα(micronized creatine Dymatize) ή μουφα(gold standard) αρα κατα παιζει.χαθηκε η εμπιστοσυνη μου.οποτε αντε γεια.

----------


## ska

> ε μα πες τα. Έχουν κάνει θεό μια 80αρα πρωτείνη λες και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες. Μου έρχονται στο μυαλό πολλέεεες ισάξιες και καλύτερες από την ΟΝ. Αλλά τι σου κάνει το μάρκετινγκ και οι ψηφοφορίες από το Αμέρικα.


Βασικα ο λογος που ειναι τοσο διαδεδομενη ειναι οτι πολλοι απο εμας ψωνιζουμε απο τα xtreme οποτε οι επιλογες μας ειναι περιορισμενες.Απο αυτες που διαθετει το xtreme ποιες πιστευεις οτι ειναι καλυτερες ή τουλαχιστον ισαξιες?Σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω την metabolic whey της MRM ή την complete whey της CYTOSPORT

----------


## PMalamas

πολυ σωστος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ska

Οσοι λοιπον δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να ψωνιζουν απο το ιντερνετ αναγκαστικα καταφευγουν ειτε στο xtreme οπου σου λενε εχουμε 2 πρωτεινες την gold kai την warriorlab διαλεξε,ειτε στο bbclub οπου προωθουν την muscletech

----------


## sadistic

sofos ναι απο τα x-treme stores την πηρα.και δεν ξαναπαιρνω.πλεον παιρνω την iso-gold isolate τις PVL και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.βεβαια ειναι λιγο πιο τσουχτερη απο την on κατα 17 ευρω αλλα τουλαχιστον πινω πρωτεινη.επαιρνα και παλαιοτερα pvl xωρις διακιμανσεις στην γευση και πυστευω στην ποιοτητα.

----------


## sofos

> sofos ναι απο τα x-treme stores την πηρα.και δεν ξαναπαιρνω.πλεον παιρνω την iso-gold isolate τις PVL και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.βεβαια ειναι λιγο πιο τσουχτερη απο την on κατα 17 ευρω αλλα τουλαχιστον πινω πρωτεινη.επαιρνα και παλαιοτερα pvl xωρις διακιμανσεις στην γευση και πυστευω στην ποιοτητα.


πολυ καλη ειναι αυτη που λες αλλα κ πανακριβη...

----------


## Ximerakis

πολυ την κατατασουν ως την καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχει βγει με με την εας,την νιτροτεκ και την ριφλεξ.εγω αυτο ξερω

----------


## sofos

> πολυ την κατατασουν ως την καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχει βγει με με την εας,την νιτροτεκ και την ριφλεξ.εγω αυτο ξερω


η εας για πεταμα ειναι εχει κ τρελη χοληστερινη ειναι κ πανακριβη,η νιτροτεκ αυτα που χει αν τα χε σε μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες θα ταν πολυ καλη..

----------


## sobral

> πολυ την κατατασουν ως την καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχει βγει με με την εας,την νιτροτεκ και την ριφλεξ.εγω αυτο ξερω


μην ψαρώνετε όλοι από ό,τι ακούτε πια. εσύ μπορείς να μας το τεκμηριώσεις αυτό που λες? αυτές που αναφέρεις δεν έχουν καμία σχέση η μία με την άλλη. για παράδειγμα της εας: θα έπαιρνες whey με 60-65μγ χοληστερόλη ανά δόση?? :02. Shock:  παίζει να είναι το πιο υψηλό ποσοστό που έχω δει σε ορού γάλακτος!Μάθετε να κρίνετε μόνοι σας και όχι από τις φήμες... :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> μην ψαρώνετε όλοι από ό,τι ακούτε πια. εσύ μπορείς να μας το τεκμηριώσεις αυτό που λες? αυτές που αναφέρεις δεν έχουν καμία σχέση η μία με την άλλη. για παράδειγμα της εας: θα έπαιρνες whey με 60-65μγ χοληστερόλη ανά δόση?? παίζει να είναι το πιο υψηλό ποσοστό που έχω δει σε ορού γάλακτος!Μάθετε να κρίνετε μόνοι σας και όχι από τις φήμες...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

> και εγω την εχω παρει απο ενα ελληνικο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα κ μ φανηκε αγευστη κ σχετικα δυσκολα διαλυεται...πιθανο ν ειναι μουφα...οπως κ η κρεατινη εγραφε micronized κ οταν την ανοιξα ειδα μεσα ν εχει creapure.οποτε λεω ξανα απο το ellada δν περνουμε τπτ.καλυτερα απο αμερικη κ ας περιμενουμε κ λιγο παραπανω.μεχρι κ στα συμπληρωματα λαμογια ρ γμτο.....ελεοσ πια.....


Πρώτα απ' όλα να χαίρεσαι αν είναι creapure. Η καλύτερη μορφή μονοϋδρικής κρεατίνης και με τις πιο πολλές έρευνες από πίσω πως όντως δουλεύει.

Αλλά αν δεν γράφει απ' έξω το κουτί πως είναι creapure τότε δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο να έχει το κουτί creapure μέσα... γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τους συμφέρει. Γιατί πληρώνουνε λεφτά στην Alchzem που έχει πατεντάρει την creapure όσοι θέλουνε να χρησιμοποιήσουνε κρεατίνη creapure στα προϊόντα τους και μαζί και το σηματάκι creapure. Οπότε δεν είναι βλάκες να έχουνε βάλει μέσα κρεατίνη τόσο καλής μορφής και να μην το έχουνε γράψει απ' έξω για διαφήμιση. Μάλλον μια απλή φτηνή κρεατίνη θα έχουνε βάλει μέσα. Αλλά αν δεν γράφει creapure απ' έξω, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει creapure μέσα το κουτί. 

Απλά δυστυχώς στην περίπτωσή σου δεν ήταν ούτε καν micronized αυτήν που σου έδωσαν στο κατάστημα.

----------


## Zuki1000k6

Εγώ πάντως μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιώ την ον....Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την γεύση φράουλα.Την έπινα και μου ερχόταν έντονη τάση για εμετό :01. Fear: ....Παρακαλούσα να τελειώσει το κουτί...... :03. Bowdown: 

Τέρα λέω στην νέα παραγγελία να δοκιμάσω του γάσπαρου...... :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> Εγώ πάντως μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιώ την ον....Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την γεύση φράουλα.Την έπινα και μου ερχόταν έντονη τάση για εμετό....Παρακαλούσα να τελειώσει το κουτί......
> 
> Τέρα λέω στην νέα παραγγελία να δοκιμάσω του γάσπαρου......


μη παρεις του gaspari την φραουλα,εγω την ειχα παρει και κοντεψα να κανω εμετο,τις πρωτες 5-6 μερες πινοταν με ευχαριστηση αλλα μετα μ εφερνε τρελη ταραχη κ την πεταξα.....για την ακριβεια αυτη που χει ειναι φραουλα-βανιλια,μιλαω παντα για την myofusion...

----------


## Zuki1000k6

> μη παρεις του gaspari την φραουλα,εγω την ειχα παρει και κοντεψα να κανω εμετο,τις πρωτες 5-6 μερες πινοταν με ευχαριστηση αλλα μετα μ εφερνε τρελη ταραχη κ την πεταξα.....για την ακριβεια αυτη που χει ειναι φραουλα-βανιλια,μιλαω παντα για την myofusion...


Ακριβώς έτσι την έπαθα με την ον!!Τις πρώτες μέρες μου φενόταν μια χαρά αλλά μετά...... :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear: 


Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάρω γενικά σε καμία πρωτείνη γεύση φράουλα....

Ποιά γεύση προτείνεις της myοfusion..? :02. Cyclops:

----------


## sofos

> Ακριβώς έτσι την έπαθα με την ον!!Τις πρώτες μέρες μου φενόταν μια χαρά αλλά μετά......
> 
> 
> Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάρω γενικά σε καμία πρωτείνη γεύση φράουλα....
> 
> Ποιά γεύση προτείνεις της myοfusion..?


δε ξερω εχω παρει μονο σοκολατα κ φραουλα-βανιλια,αλλα απ οτι καταλαβα γενικα σ ολες τις πρωτεινες η σοκολατα ειναι η καλυτερη κ οταν παιζει αναμειξη του στυλ φραουλα-μπανανα η cookies and cream,τοτε βαζουν μεσα διαφορες λαλακιες ψηλο ανθηγιεινες για να πετυχουν την γευση κ να ναι κ ψηλο πηχτες,οποτε μεινε στα απλα που λεμε....

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> δε ξερω εχω παρει μονο σοκολατα κ φραουλα-βανιλια,αλλα απ οτι καταλαβα γενικα σ ολες τις πρωτεινες η σοκολατα ειναι η καλυτερη κ οταν παιζει αναμειξη του στυλ φραουλα-μπανανα η cookies and cream,τοτε βαζουν μεσα διαφορες λαλακιες ψηλο ανθηγιεινες για να πετυχουν την γευση κ να ναι κ ψηλο πηχτες,οποτε μεινε στα απλα που λεμε....


Σαν την σοκολάτα δεν έχει! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tommygunz

> Ακριβώς έτσι την έπαθα με την ον!!Τις πρώτες μέρες μου φενόταν μια χαρά αλλά μετά......
> 
> 
> Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάρω γενικά σε καμία πρωτείνη γεύση φράουλα....
> 
> Ποιά γεύση προτείνεις της myοfusion..?


Αν και λίγο off, πολύ καλή γεύση myofusion είναι η milk chocolate. Αλλά μπες και στο αντίστοιχο θέμα και θα δεις απόψεις.

Από ΟΝ πάντως έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα τρεις γεύσεις:
Double-rich Chocolate
Cookies & Cream
Rocky Road

Από διαλυτότητα όλες παίρνουν άριστα. Και προβλήματα σχετικά με την πέψη ουδέποτε με αυτές δεν είχα. Εύπεπτες μπορώ να πω.

Από γεύση Double-rich Chocolate είχα καταναλώσει έναν κουβά και μπορώ να πω πως εύκολα θα ξανάπερνα (βέβαια σε σχέση με αυτή του gaspari που γράφω πιο πανω πιο καλή γεύση του gaspari).

Cookies & Cream πολύ καλή και η Rocky Road απλά καλή (δεν με ενθουσίασε και τόσο, την περίμενα πιο καλή, αλλά και πάλι πίνεται).

Απλά στις δύο παραπάνω είμαι ακόμη στην αρχή των κουτιών, οπότε δεν ξέρω μήπως τις βαρεθώ ή μετά από λίγο καιρό δε θα μου αρέσουν. Προς το παρόν δεν το έχω πάθει με κάποια άλλη πρωτεΐνη αυτό, αλλά διαβάζω πως πολλοί το παθαίνουν, οπότε βλέπουμε...

----------


## sofos

> Σαν την σοκολάτα δεν έχει!


πολυ σωστος  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zuki1000k6

Της ΟΝ εχω δοκιμάσει:

Vanilla
Double Rich Chocolate
Strawberry
Rocky Road
Cookies and Cream
Chocolate

Γενικά είμαι παράξενος και για μένα η μόνη που έπινα άνετα και ωραία είναι η chocolate...

Oπότε όπως σωστά λέει ο Sofo,απλές γεύσεις και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

για να δωσω ενα παραδειγμα σ αυτα που ειπα που προσθετουν στις συνθετες γευσεις:
Crumbs(Enriched Flour[Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid], Sugar, PalmAnd Palm Kernal Oil, Cocoa[Processed With Alkali], High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Flour, Salt, Dextrose, Sodium Bicarbonate, Soya Lecithin), Salt, Gum Blend(Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Carrageenan)

ολα αυτα τα extra τα εχει η cookies and cream η gold standard,τα οποια εκτος απο 2-3 που ειναι βιταμινες τα υπολοιπα ειναι ψηλο ανθηγιεινα αν τα googlarete  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> για να δωσω ενα παραδειγμα σ αυτα που ειπα που προσθετουν στις συνθετες γευσεις:
> Crumbs(Enriched Flour[Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid], Sugar, PalmAnd Palm Kernal Oil, Cocoa[Processed With Alkali], High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Flour, Salt, Dextrose, Sodium Bicarbonate, Soya Lecithin), Salt, Gum Blend(Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Carrageenan)
> 
> ολα αυτα τα extra τα εχει η cookies and cream η gold standard,τα οποια εκτος απο 2-3 που ειναι βιταμινες τα υπολοιπα ειναι ψηλο ανθηγιεινα αν τα googlarete


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ximerakis

Εγω παιδια εχω παρει την ρεφλεξ μπανανα και πραγματικα περναω εφιαλτη μεχρι να τελειωσει... παντα με τρελενε η γευση καραμελα και εχω ακουσει οτι βγαζει η ον... εχεισ δοκιμασει κανενασ να μοθ πει την γνωμη του? ή μηπως ξερει κανενας καμια αλλη εταιρια που να βγαζει γευση καραμελα?

----------


## Panosss

Την παρέλαβα πριν λίγες ημέρες (γεύση Cream and Cookies).
Διαλυτότητα super, γεύση... έτσι και έτσι. Σε shaker με κρύο νερό είναι ΟΚ (σου αφήνει επίγευση σαν παγωτό βανίλια) αλλά σκέτη σκόνη (όπως συνηθίζω να παίρνω την whey μαζί με βρώμη) πραγματικά δεν τρώγεται!!! Έχει μια περίεργη αίσθηση, σχεδόν χημική θα έλεγα.

----------


## leftis

Ως νέος θα μου λέγατε να την προτιμησω η υπάρχουν και καλύτερες;;
Ο σκοπός μου είναι να πάρω μυικα κιλά χωρίς λίπος.

----------


## gsisr

είναι απ τις κορυφαίες δοκίμασε την. μη περιμένεις μυικά κιλά από μια πρωτείνη. συμπλήρωσε τη διατροφή σου απλά με αυτην

----------


## leftis

Ναι,το ξέρω ακολουθώ διατροφή εδώ και 2 μήνες,απλά το λέω γιατι υπάρχουν πρωτεϊνες όγκου κλπ κλπ.

----------


## tommygunz

> Την παρέλαβα πριν λίγες ημέρες (γεύση Cream and Cookies).
> Διαλυτότητα super, γεύση... έτσι και έτσι. Σε shaker με κρύο νερό είναι ΟΚ (σου αφήνει επίγευση σαν παγωτό βανίλια) αλλά σκέτη σκόνη (όπως συνηθίζω να παίρνω την whey μαζί με βρώμη) πραγματικά δεν τρώγεται!!! Έχει μια περίεργη αίσθηση, σχεδόν χημική θα έλεγα.


Ισχύει πως η σκόνη η σκέτη της Cookies & Cream έχει πολύ χημική γεύση. Είχα βουτήξει το δάχτυλό μου μέσα για να δω τι γεύση έχει και όντως πολύ χημικούρα ρε παιδί μου...

Λίγο off topic, αλλά αυτό με το quaker και την whey... Τι εννοείς πως την τρως σκέτη με το quaker; Δεν την χτυπάς στο shaker και μετά την ρίχνεις στο quaker;

----------


## Panosss

Όχι φίλε δεν την βάζω σε shaker.
Η βρώμη μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σκέτη και έτσι την αναμειγνύω κατ' ευθείαν με την Whey και την τρώω σαν σκόνη.  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Ξέρω οτι ακούγεται παλαβό, αλλά εμένα με ξετρελαίνει  :01. Razz: 

Απο τις 3 πρωτεΐνες που έχω (Myo choc, ON cream and cookies και Titans choc) οι 2 (Myo και Titans) τρώγονται ΑΝΕΤΑ σκέτες

----------


## freestyler

Εγω η πρωτη On που ειχα παρει ηταν απο τα x treme και ηταν η γευση φραουλα!!!δεν μου αρεσε!!ειχε την γευση ενος φαρμακου που επαιρνα μικρος για το συναχι!! και στο στομαχι δεν καθοταν καλα!!!
Η σοκολατα που εχω τωρα ειναι κλασεις ανωτερη!!!
Την επομενη φορα που θα μπω σε ενα x treme θα κραταω και μια μπανανα μαζι να δω αν θα αρχισουν οι ΟN να χοροπηδανε...

----------


## tommygunz

> Όχι φίλε δεν την βάζω σε shaker.
> Η βρώμη μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σκέτη και έτσι την αναμειγνύω κατ' ευθείαν με την Whey και την τρώω σαν σκόνη. 
> Ξέρω οτι ακούγεται παλαβό, αλλά εμένα με ξετρελαίνει 
> 
> Απο τις 3 πρωτεΐνες που έχω (Myo choc, ON cream and cookies και Titans choc) οι 2 (Myo και Titans) τρώγονται ΑΝΕΤΑ σκέτες


Τι να πω, όπως την βρίσκει ο καθένας... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Chris92

τσιμπησα την βανιλια αλλα θα την δοκιμασω σε 3-4 μερες! πως σας εχει φανει η βανιλια οσοι πηρατε?

και κατι αλλο πως θα καταλαβω οτι δεν ειναι μουφα? ^^

----------


## SeXperT

μια χαρα και η βανιλια, αλλα σαν την φραουλα καμια!

----------


## TToni Shark

Σοκολάτα για πάντα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gsisr

Παιδιά πριν λίγες μέρες προμηθεύτηκα από γνωστό κατάστημα που όπως υποστηρίζει έχει το αυθεντικό προιόν ένα μονοκιλο gold standard double rich chocolate καθώς μου τελείωσε το 2κιλο που είχα με την ίδια γεύση. σμρ το άνοιξα και 1ον παρατήρησα ότι δε μυρίζει το ίδιο! το κάλυμα που έχει μόλις ανοιγεις το πλαστικό καπάκι δεν ήταν κολλημένο στη συσκευασία!!!από υφή μου φάνηκε λίγο πιο πυκνή απ ότι η 2κιλη που έχω. από διαλυτότητα ίσως ένα κλικ πιο κάτω κι από γεύση πάνω κάτω τα ίδια! πήρα τηλ στη γνωστή αλυσίδα που μου είπε ότι καμιά φορά τυχαίνει αυτό όταν φέρνουν παρτίδες κι αν δεν έχει την ίδια γεύση μου είπε να πάω να την αλλάξω! τον ρώτησα σχετικά με τη γνησιότητα και μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο....
ξενέρωσα λέμε!!!!! :01. Sad: 
έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον αυτό;

----------


## sadistic

σε εμενα πριν 3 μηνες.ουτε η μυρωδια ηταν ιδια ουτε η γευση.καλα η γευση ηταν .......αντε μην εκφραστω.την ηπια με το ζορι,και δεν ξαναπηρα.πραγματικα αηδιασα σε βαθμο που οταν ακουω  γι αυτη την πρωτεινη μου ερχετε αναγουλα.....

----------


## SeXperT

ενας απο τους λογους που αλλαξα και εταιρια... αν κ δεν μου ειχε τυχει ποτε, φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα που λενε...

αν και τωρα που περνω μονο απο εξω λεω να την ξαναρχισω...

----------


## gsisr

> σε εμενα πριν 3 μηνες.ουτε η μυρωδια ηταν ιδια ουτε η γευση.καλα η γευση ηταν .......αντε μην εκφραστω.την ηπια με το ζορι,και δεν ξαναπηρα.πραγματικα αηδιασα σε βαθμο που οταν ακουω  γι αυτη την πρωτεινη μου ερχετε αναγουλα.....


τί να πεις..το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να ξαναπάρω...




> ενας απο τους λογους που αλλαξα και εταιρια... αν κ δεν μου ειχε τυχει ποτε, φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα που λενε...
> 
> αν και τωρα που περνω μονο απο εξω λεω να την ξαναρχισω...


σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να πάω προς άλλη εταιρεία αλλά μου άφησε αρκετά καλή εντύπωση σε όλους τους τομείς η συγκεκριμένη...

----------


## lila_1

> Παιδιά πριν λίγες μέρες προμηθεύτηκα από γνωστό κατάστημα που όπως υποστηρίζει έχει το αυθεντικό προιόν ένα μονοκιλο gold standard double rich chocolate καθώς μου τελείωσε το 2κιλο που είχα με την ίδια γεύση. σμρ το άνοιξα και 1ον παρατήρησα ότι δε μυρίζει το ίδιο! το κάλυμα που έχει μόλις ανοιγεις το πλαστικό καπάκι δεν ήταν κολλημένο στη συσκευασία!!!από υφή μου φάνηκε λίγο πιο πυκνή απ ότι η 2κιλη που έχω. από διαλυτότητα ίσως ένα κλικ πιο κάτω κι από γεύση πάνω κάτω τα ίδια! πήρα τηλ στη γνωστή αλυσίδα που μου είπε ότι καμιά φορά τυχαίνει αυτό όταν φέρνουν παρτίδες κι αν δεν έχει την ίδια γεύση μου είπε να πάω να την αλλάξω! τον ρώτησα σχετικά με τη γνησιότητα και μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο....
> ξενέρωσα λέμε!!!!!
> έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλον αυτό;


Γιατί ξενέρωσες?
Λές να άνοιξαν το βαρελάκι, να πήραν τη πρωτείνη και να έβαλαν αλέυρι με κακάο, να το
 ξαναέκλεισαν τσαπατσούλικα και να στο πούλησαν για ον?
Πωπω σκάρτο πράμα πίνεις..να το ξέρεις!

----------


## gsisr

όσο να ναι όταν έχει γίνει τόσο θέμα με τις φέικ ον εκεί πάει το μυαλό σ..κι εσυ αν πας να πάρεις ένα τζιν diesel και στο πρώτο πλύσιμο εμφανιστεί και κάνα la διπλά στο diesel δε θα γουστάρεις!ναι οκ δε παύει να είναι παντελόνι άλλα όχι αυτό για το οποίο πλήρωσες για τη ποιότητά του!

----------


## sobral

> όσο να ναι όταν έχει γίνει τόσο θέμα με τις φέικ ον εκεί πάει το μυαλό σ..κι εσυ αν πας να πάρεις ένα τζιν diesel και στο πρώτο πλύσιμο εμφανιστεί και κάνα la διπλά στο diesel δε θα γουστάρεις!ναι οκ δε παύει να είναι παντελόνι άλλα όχι αυτό για το οποίο πλήρωσες για τη ποιότητά του!


 :03. Thumb up:  και επίσης άλλο παντελόνι και άλλο συμπλήρωμα. Το ένα μπορείς να το πετάξεις να το δώσεις να το χαρίσεις χωρίς κανένα κίνδυνο. Το συμπλήρωμα το βάζεις στον οργανισμό σου. :01. Wink:  Και θέλει προσοχή...

----------


## gsisr

:03. Clap:

----------


## sadistic

προσωπικα εμενα εκτος απο τα παραπανω γραφομενα,μου εχει μυρισει gold standart στον 1 μηνα.διατηριμενο σε σκιερο και δροσερο μερος.οποτε 2 περιστατικα σε εμενα.και για να μην τριτοσει δεν ξαναπηρα.

----------


## sobral

> προσωπικα εμενα εκτος απο τα παραπανω γραφομενα,μου εχει μυρισει gold standart στον 1 μηνα.διατηριμενο σε σκιερο και δροσερο μερος.οποτε 2 περιστατικα σε εμενα.και για να μην τριτοσει δεν ξαναπηρα.


καλά έκανες φίλε. Γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κολλάνε μερικοί στην ΟΝ τόσες 80αρες υπάρχουν δεν είναι τπτ τρομερό. Και εγώ την είχα πάρει στο παρελθόν (πριν χρόνια όμως όταν πρωτοήρθε)και ήταν πολύ καλή αλλά τα τελευταία χρονια δεν είναι τυχαία τόσα κρούσματα δυσαρέσκειας. Σίγουρα έχει αλλάξει σύνθεση ή κάτι παίζει. Φέτος δοκίμασα από έναν φίλο και ήταν σκέτο φάρμακι στην γεύση. Καμία σχέση με αυτή που είχα...

----------


## sadistic

sobral εχεις σχεση με rio de janeiro; :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

> sobral εχεις σχεση με rio de janeiro;


χαχα :01. Smile:  όχι απλά γουστάρω Βραζιλία κ γενικότερα Λατινική Αμερική σε πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## sadistic

σωστο σε βρησκω!αν τυχει και θες πληροφοριες για κατι απο brasil εδω ειμαστε.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beatshooter

Πηρα την [ρωτεινη της now isolate,prin doyleya thn xrysh

Σοκολατα μ αρεσε πιο καλα της ναου

(απλα σαν γνωμη/συγκριση το αναφερω μιας και εχει ψιλοθεοποιηθει η γευση της gold)

----------


## nopantas

σημερα ανοιξα μια 2κιλη cookies & cream και στην αρχη απογοητευτηκα γιατι η μυρωδια μου βγαζε μια χημικιλα...οταν δοκιμασα με νερο εμεινα ωστοσο αρκετα ευχαριστημενος...συμβαινει το ιδιο σε κανεναν απο σας??

----------


## jackaction

εχω φαει μαζι με τον αδερφο μου μια 2κιλη μπανανα και ενα τσουβαλι double rich chocolate.η σοκολατα σαν να ειχε καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα απο γευση καλες και οι 2 η μπανανα μου φανικε σχετικα γλυκια.γενικα παντος εχω βρει πιο οικονομικες λυσεις και εψαχνα να αλαξω εταιρια...μονο να σου μπει η αμφιβολια στο κεφαλι φτανει :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## george271093

Εγω με βανιλια ice cream μια χαρα την βολευω. Στο sight της on υπαρχουν κατι γευσεις που δεν τις εχω δει να κυκλοφορουν. Αυτες τις περνεις απο εξωτερικο μονο?

----------


## Chris92

τελικα την βανιλια την βρηκα απλα ΤΡΑ-ΓΙ-ΚΗ

----------


## magavaTOUT

Καλησπερα, χθες ενας φιλος μου αγορασε τη γευση φραουλα και μετα το ανακατεμα με νερο ο αφρος κανει εναν "ηχο" οπως οταν ριχνουμε depon αναβραζον, αυτο το "φσσσσ". Σε μενα που εχω τη γευση tropical δεν γινεται το ιδιο. Ειναι λογικο? Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Καλησπερα, χθες ενας φιλος μου αγορασε τη γευση φραουλα και μετα το ανακατεμα με νερο ο αφρος κανει εναν "ηχο" οπως οταν ριχνουμε depon αναβραζον, αυτο το "φσσσσ". Σε μενα που εχω τη γευση tropical δεν γινεται το ιδιο. Ειναι λογικο? Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν?


Δεν είναι τίποτα, ο αφρός είναι που λιώνει,
σε σένα δεν γίνεται αυτό γιατί έχει διαφορετικά συστατικά όπου δεν κάνει πολύ αφρό.

----------


## procop

ρε παιδες γιατι μ λενε οτι ειναι τιγκα στην ζαχαρη η ον σοκολατα??την ειχα δοκιμασει και απο γευση ηταν super αλλα ξενερωσα με αυτο!

----------


## gsisr

στα συστατικά δε μπορείς να δεις πόση ζάχαρή έχει; προφαβώς δεν είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη!

----------


## magavaTOUT

τα γλυκαντικα που εχει ειναι ακεσουλφαμικο καλιο και σουκραλόζη

----------


## gsisr

1γρ/σκουπ έχει..

----------


## Panosss

Η extreme milk chocolate έχει 1,4 γρ ζάχαρη ανα σκούπ

----------


## ska

Παιδια να αναφερω κατι που μου συνεβη σημερα.Το πρωι καθως πηγα να παρω το scoop μου ειδα μεσα στον κουβα(2,2kg γευση βανιλια) ενα ημιδιαφανες μπλε κομματι πλαστικου σαν κομματι σακουλας ας πουμε στο μεγεθος κερματος.Ο κουβας εχει περιπου το 1/4 ακομα και δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποια περιεργη γευση ή παρενεργεια.Η πρωτεινη ειναι αγορασμενη απο τα xtreme και δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεματα καθως χρησιμοποιω τη συγκεκριμενη κανα χρονο και εχω γραψει αρκετες φορες στο site για τις ωραιες γευσεις καθως τις εχω δοκιμασει σχεδον ολες και το οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο το προιον

----------


## themisdas

εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν σου επεσε εσενα? μπορει να την ανοιξε καποιος αλλος στο σπιτι σου κα να του επεσε...

αλλιως να εχεις ορεξη πηγαινε στα xtreme να τους το πεις... :04. Box:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν σου επεσε εσενα? μπορει να την ανοιξε καποιος αλλος στο σπιτι σου κα να του επεσε...
> 
> αλλιως να εχεις ορεξη πηγαινε στα xtreme να τους το πεις...


Γιατι αποκλειεται να ειναι απο τη παραγωγη ??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Γιατι αποκλειεται να ειναι απο τη παραγωγη ???


Οχι αλλα ειναι πιο ευκολο να παει στα εξτριμ παρα στην ΟΝ  :01. Razz:

----------


## ska

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν σου επεσε εσενα? μπορει να την ανοιξε καποιος αλλος στο σπιτι σου κα να του επεσε...
> 
> αλλιως να εχεις ορεξη πηγαινε στα xtreme να τους το πεις...


Μπορει να μου επεσε και μενα δε θελω να ειμαι απολυτος.Αλλα την πρωτεινη την ανοιγω μονο το πρωι και μολις γυρναω απο την προπονηση.Το πρωι με το που σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι αποκλειεται να εχω κολλημενο στο χερι μου καποιο πλαστικο οποτε μενει η πιθανοτητα να μου επεσε οταν γυρισα απο την προπονηση αλλα και αυτο δε βλεπω πως μπορει να συνεβη

----------


## miltos94

εχετε να προτεινετε καποια αντιστοιχη με αυτη;

----------


## tonycub

Την παραγγειλα και εγω τελικα σε γευση σοκολατα,δυστυχως δεν προλαβα να αλλαξω την γευση (2 ωρες μετα την παραγγελια την ειχαν ηδη στειλει :01. Confused: ) σε cream&cookies που απο οτι διαβασα εδω ειναι μαλλον η καλυτερη.Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να λεει γιατι εχω ενα προβληματακι με τις γευσεις...

----------


## psilos85

Μια ερωτηση σε οσους εχουν παρει διαφορετικες γευσεις κατα καιρους:
Στο "ελληνικο" κουτι που εχω(vanilla ice cream) γραφει 77 δοσεις, ενω στο "αλλοδαπο" που μου ηρθε σημερα(milk chocolate) γραφει 71 δοσεις. Το εχει παρατηρησει κανενας αλλος?

----------


## sofos

> Μια ερωτηση σε οσους εχουν παρει διαφορετικες γευσεις κατα καιρους:
> Στο "ελληνικο" κουτι που εχω(vanilla ice cream) γραφει 77 δοσεις, ενω στο "αλλοδαπο" που μου ηρθε σημερα(milk chocolate) γραφει 71 δοσεις. Το εχει παρατηρησει κανενας αλλος?


ναι διαφερουν οι δοσεις απο γευση σε γευση..

----------


## foithths

Σήμερα πήρα γεύση cream and cookies πολύ καλή γεύση (άν και περισσότερο μου μοιάζει με καραμέλα) και πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα,το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε είναι οτι δεν βγαίνει πολύ πηχτή όταν την χτυπάω.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Σήμερα πήρα γεύση cream and cookies πολύ καλή γεύση (άν και περισσότερο μου μοιάζει με καραμέλα) και πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα,το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε είναι οτι δεν βγαίνει πολύ πηχτή όταν την χτυπάω.


Γιατί ποια πρωτεΐνη γίνεται πηχτή?

----------


## SOSTARAS

αυτο εχει να κανει με το ποσο νερο βαζεισ ετσι !!

----------


## jGod

> Παιδια να αναφερω κατι που μου συνεβη σημερα.Το πρωι καθως πηγα να παρω το scoop μου ειδα μεσα στον κουβα(2,2kg γευση βανιλια) ενα ημιδιαφανες μπλε κομματι πλαστικου σαν κομματι σακουλας ας πουμε στο μεγεθος κερματος.Ο κουβας εχει περιπου το 1/4 ακομα και δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποια περιεργη γευση ή παρενεργεια.Η πρωτεινη ειναι αγορασμενη απο τα xtreme και δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεματα καθως χρησιμοποιω τη συγκεκριμενη κανα χρονο και εχω γραψει αρκετες φορες στο site για τις ωραιες γευσεις καθως τις εχω δοκιμασει σχεδον ολες και το οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο το προιον


χμ..λες να ειχανε το αλευρι απο την βουλγαρια σε σακουλα απορριματων και να σκιστηκε?  :01. Wink:  φυσικα αστειευομαι..αλλα οταν ακουω απο παρα πολλους..οτι δεν ειχανε ετικετα ασφαλειας ή το πλαστικο ασφαλειας απο πανω κτλπ ..κανω συνειρμους!  σκα..σαν το υλικο που βρηκες υπαρχει κατι μεσα στο σπιτι σου?

----------


## Roid Rage

> Γιατί ποια πρωτεΐνη γίνεται πηχτή?


Μyofusion και οποια εχει μεσα xanthan gum..

----------


## ska

> χμ..λες να ειχανε το αλευρι απο την βουλγαρια σε σακουλα απορριματων και να σκιστηκε?  φυσικα αστειευομαι..αλλα οταν ακουω απο παρα πολλους..οτι δεν ειχανε ετικετα ασφαλειας ή το πλαστικο ασφαλειας απο πανω κτλπ ..κανω συνειρμους!  σκα..σαν το υλικο που βρηκες υπαρχει κατι μεσα στο σπιτι σου?


Οχι δεν εχω καμια σακουλα ή κατι αλλο πλαστικο σε τετοιο χρωμα.Η μονη περιπτωση ειναι να ειχα κολλημενο στο χερι καποιο πλαστικο αφου γυρισα απο το γυμναστηριο και να μου επεσε μεσα,αλλα τωρα τι να σου πω και παλι δυσκολο φαινεται.Τεσπα εφοσον δεν εχει αναφερθει καποιο παρομοιο περιστατικο δεχομαι οτι εμενα μου επεσε με καποιο τροπο μεσα και οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα ποιοτητας

----------


## foithths

syntrax whey shake,myofusion,reflex instant whey γίνονται πηχτές αν τις κανεις με πάγο και γάλα στο μιξεράκι του φραπέ.

----------


## tonycub

Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε..λοιπον απλα για ενα τεστακι βαλτε σε ενα σεικερ 1 σκουπ whey shake,myo η οποιαδηποτε πρωτεινη με 50 μλ και μια αλλη με 200 να δειτε στν μια θα ειναι λασπη και στην αλλη νερο..εγω τουλαχιστον που βαζω 2 σκουπ whey shake με 250 μλ ειναι αρκετα πηχτη στα 200 ακομα πιο πηχτη και δεν ξερω τι λετε για gum και κολοκυθια τουμπανα αλλα νομιζω ο ογκος του νερου καθοριζει ποσο πηχτο θα ειναι το ροφημα!

----------


## jGod

> Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε..λοιπον απλα για ενα τεστακι βαλτε σε ενα σεικερ 1 σκουπ whey shake,myo η οποιαδηποτε πρωτεινη με 50 μλ και μια αλλη με 200 να δειτε στν μια θα ειναι λασπη και στην αλλη νερο..εγω τουλαχιστον που βαζω 2 σκουπ whey shake με 250 μλ ειναι αρκετα πηχτη στα 200 ακομα πιο πηχτη και δεν ξερω τι λετε για gum και κολοκυθια τουμπανα αλλα νομιζω ο ογκος του νερου καθοριζει ποσο πηχτο θα ειναι το ροφημα!


τρελο το τεστ σου!χαχαχα ..τραγικο!φυσικα και εχει διαφορα απο σκονη σε σκονη.αν δεν εχεις ιδεα τι γραφεις καλυτερα μη γραφεις ,το xanthan gum ειναι υλικο που περιεχουν και διαφορα κακαο του εμποριου το οποιο κανει πιο πηχτη την υφη του υγρου!

----------


## deluxe

> Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε..λοιπον απλα για ενα τεστακι βαλτε σε ενα σεικερ 1 σκουπ whey shake,myo η οποιαδηποτε πρωτεινη με 50 μλ και μια αλλη με 200 να δειτε στν μια θα ειναι λασπη και στην αλλη νερο..εγω τουλαχιστον που βαζω 2 σκουπ whey shake με 250 μλ ειναι αρκετα πηχτη στα 200 ακομα πιο πηχτη και δεν ξερω τι λετε για gum και κολοκυθια τουμπανα αλλα νομιζω ο ογκος του νερου καθοριζει ποσο πηχτο θα ειναι το ροφημα!


Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και το νερο, αλλα οχι μονο αυτο!

----------


## tonycub

Ενταξει κουκουρουκου..εγω και στην whey και στν μυο που χρησιμοποιουσα παλια στα ιδια μλ εβαζα ιδια ποσοτητα και ηταν περιπου το ιδιο πραγμα σιγα μην την κανει πιο πηχτη στα 500 μλ αυτο το υλικο...και στην τελικη αλλιως εννοεις εσυ το πηχτο και αλλιως εγω.

----------


## Roid Rage

> Ενταξει κουκουρουκου..εγω* και στην whey και στν μυο που χρησιμοποιουσα παλια στα ιδια μλ εβαζα ιδια ποσοτητα και ηταν περιπου το ιδιο πραγμα* σιγα μην την κανει πιο πηχτη στα 500 μλ αυτο το υλικο...


Ποσο ΔΕΝ ισχυει αυτο που λες.
Μιλαμε για την ΙΔΙΑ ποσοτητα νερου. Δε μπορει να συγκρινεις 50 με 200 που λες στο αλλο ποστ σου. 
Η whey shake ειναι απο τις πιο αραιες σκονες.
Ψαξε καλυτερα τι ειναι και τι κανει το xanthan gum και μετα ξεκινα τις αμφισβητησεις.

----------


## Panosss

Μετά απο δοκιμή 3 διαφορετικών γεύσεων (cream cookies, chocolate, vanilla) για εμένα... τέλος αυτή η πρωτείνη.
Ειδικά η τελευταία γεύση (vanilla) ήταν απίστευτα... άγευστη! Είτε 'επινες σκέτο το νερό, είτε με την πρωτείνη... ένα και το αυτό!
Πάμε για άλλες πλέον (κρατώντας σταθερά την Gaspari)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μετά απο δοκιμή 3 διαφορετικών γεύσεων (cream cookies, chocolate, vanilla) για εμένα... τέλος αυτή η πρωτείνη.
> Ειδικά η τελευταία γεύση (vanilla) ήταν απίστευτα... άγευστη! Είτε 'επινες σκέτο το νερό, είτε με την πρωτείνη... ένα και το αυτό!
> Πάμε για άλλες πλέον (κρατώντας σταθερά την Gaspari)


H cookies and cream που έχω δοκιμάσει ήταν ωραία αλλα στα μισά την μπουχτησα,
Σοκολάτα και φράουλα δεν λένε και πολλά, 
Το καλό σε αυτη την εταιρία είναι οτι έχει πολλεσ γεύσεις.

----------


## Πυγμάχος

> Μετά απο δοκιμή 3 διαφορετικών γεύσεων (cream cookies, chocolate, vanilla) για εμένα... τέλος αυτή η πρωτείνη.
> Ειδικά η τελευταία γεύση (vanilla) ήταν απίστευτα... άγευστη! Είτε 'επινες σκέτο το νερό, είτε με την πρωτείνη... ένα και το αυτό!
> Πάμε για άλλες πλέον (κρατώντας σταθερά την Gaspari)


Μιλάς για μία απο τις καλύτερες πρωτείνες .. αν όχι η καλύτερη .. (προσωπικά πιστεύω έχει πολύ καλές γέυσεις )

Αν θές γέυση πήγαινε στην passarella ... www.passarella.gr

Καλοπροαίρετα .  :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> Μιλάς για μία απο τις καλύτερες πρωτείνες .. αν όχι η καλύτερη .. (προσωπικά πιστεύω έχει πολύ καλές γέυσεις )
> 
> Αν θές γέυση πήγαινε στην passarella ... www.passarella.gr
> 
> Καλοπροαίρετα .


πω ρε φιλε τι ζημια ειναι αυτο το μαγαζι,θεσσνικη ειναι?

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Βασικά φίλε έχει σε όλη την Αθήνα .. κορυφαία προιόντα ... lol αλλά μην μιλήσουμε για αυτούς .. θα μας κλείσουν οι admin  :01. Razz: 

Περίμενα να έχει και στην salonica αλλα δεν έχει απο όσο είδα ...  :01. Unsure: 

Μ@λ@κί@ πολύ ρηγμένους σας έχουν εκει πάνω και δε μου αρέσει .. μιλάμε για πολύ όμορφη πόλη και με super άτομα η Salonica ! Ακόμα το metro περιμένετε με τα ζώα που μπλέξαμε !

----------


## tonycub

Την δοκιμασα σημερα την εχω σε γευση double rich chocolate αλλα σε 250 μλ που εβαλα 2 scoop ηταν σαν νερο χωρις γευση..καποιος που την εχει να μου πει ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ποσοτητα νερου για να εχω και την γευση? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Την δοκιμασα σημερα την εχω σε γευση double rich chocolate αλλα σε 250 μλ που εβαλα 2 scoop ηταν σαν νερο χωρις γευση..καποιος που την εχει να μου πει ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ποσοτητα νερου για να εχω και την γευση?


Σε 250 εβαλες 2 σκουπ και ηταν σα νερο;
Πολυ περιεργο κανονικα επρεπε να ηταν κανονική,
Γενικα οσο πιο πολυ νεσο βάζεις τοσο πιο πολυ αραιωνεται,
Μηπως την επινες πριν με γαλα γι αυτο σου φενεται ετσι;

----------


## Πυγμάχος

> Την δοκιμασα σημερα την εχω σε γευση double rich chocolate αλλα σε 250 μλ που εβαλα 2 scoop ηταν σαν νερο χωρις γευση..καποιος που την εχει να μου πει ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ποσοτητα νερου για να εχω και την γευση?


Φίλε περίεργο μου ακουγεται ..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## kafros gate 7

λοιπον δοκιμασα αρχικα 2 μικρα κουβαδακια το ενα φραουλα και το αλλο cream-cookies και τωρα εχω ενα μεγαλο σοκολατα.
η γνωμη μου δεν πιανει και πολυ γιατι ειναι το πρωτο συμπληρωμα που χρησιμοποιω αλλα η καλυτερη απ' ολες αυτες τις 3 γευσεις
μου φανηκε η σοκολατα και μετα cream-cookies.

tonycub εγω τη σοκολατα τις μερες που δεν παω γυμναστηριο βαζω 1 scoop σε 200ml νερο.ενταξει τοτε ειναι λιγο νερουλη.
τις μερες που παω γυμναστηριο, μετα το γυμναστηριο βαζω 1,5scoop σε 200-220ml νερο και μου φαινεται αρκετα καλη.ισως επειδη δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλη καλυτερη... :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannis1

παιδια απο κριτικες και προσωπικα πιστευω ειναι απο τις καλυτερες που κυκλοφορουν.ευπεπτη με ωραιες γευσεις  και για να τη νοιωσεις πηχτη θελει 2 σκουπ στο νερο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nazgoul

Πολλά δεν είναι 2 scoop ; Κάθε scoop 30gr δεν χωράει;

----------


## tonycub

Μετα την προπονηση 2 σκουπ βαζω παντα.Παντως ακομα και σε 100μλ που εβαλα σημερα 1 σκουπ δεν ηταν ιδιαιτερα πηχτη και απο γευση αφηστε τα..ενταξει πινεται βεβαια αλλα της βαζω το πολυ ενα 7/10 τουλαχιστον συγκριτικα με την whey shake που χρησιμοποιουσα πριν.

----------


## tonycub

> Σε 250 εβαλες 2 σκουπ και ηταν σα νερο;
> Πολυ περιεργο κανονικα επρεπε να ηταν κανονική,
> Γενικα οσο πιο πολυ νεσο βάζεις τοσο πιο πολυ αραιωνεται,
> Μηπως την επινες πριν με γαλα γι αυτο σου φενεται ετσι;


Οχι,μονο σε νερο!

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι οντως ....μετα τη προπονηση πιστευω τα σηκωνει ο οργανισμος.γυρω στα 20 γρ πρωτεινης ειναι το ενα.

----------


## nazgoul

> ειναι οντως ....μετα τη προπονηση πιστευω τα σηκωνει ο οργανισμος.γυρω στα 20 γρ πρωτεινης ειναι το ενα.


Στα 30 γραμμαρια έχει 24 γρ. πρωτεινης. Με 2 scoop λαμβάνεις 48 gr πρωτεινης. Πολλά δεν είναι; Μπορουν να απορροφηθούν;

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Στα 30 γραμμαρια έχει 24 γρ. πρωτεινης. Με 2 scoop λαμβάνεις 48 gr πρωτεινης. Πολλά δεν είναι; Μπορουν να απορροφηθούν;


για εναν φυσιολογικο ανθρωπο ειναι πολλα :01. Wink:

----------


## ionos1

> για εναν φυσιολογικο ανθρωπο ειναι πολλα


εμεις ειμαστε ανώμαλοι!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

> εμεις ειμαστε ανώμαλοι!!!


axaxaxaxaxaxaxa....................... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tonycub

> για εναν φυσιολογικο ανθρωπο ειναι πολλα


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Panosss

> Μιλάς για μία απο τις καλύτερες πρωτείνες .. αν όχι η καλύτερη .. (προσωπικά πιστεύω έχει πολύ καλές γέυσεις )
> 
> Αν θές γέυση πήγαινε στην passarella ... www.passarella.gr
> 
> Καλοπροαίρετα .


Όχι φιλε, δεν χρειάζεται να πάω σε καμία πασαρέλα.
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πρωτείνες που έχουν απίθανη γεύση (πχ Gaspari).

----------


## TToni Shark

> πω ρε φιλε τι ζημια ειναι αυτο το μαγαζι,θεσσνικη ειναι?


Ναι στην Καλαμαριά εκεί συγκεντρωνόμαστε ( audi TT club .gr) :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

extreme milk choko.... σιγα τη γευση,νερουλοτατη! θα δοκιμασω με λιγοτερο απο 220ml νερο!!εχει καμια καλυτερη γευση να προτεινει κανεις στη συγκεκριμενη μαρκα;;;

----------


## Δανάη

> Την δοκιμασα σημερα την εχω σε γευση double rich chocolate αλλα σε 250 μλ που εβαλα 2 scoop ηταν σαν νερο χωρις γευση.


ακριβως την ιδια γευση πηρα και εγω, μακραν η πιο αγευστη πρωτεινη που εχω δοκιμασει και μου προκαλει φουσκωμα στο στομαχι

----------


## beefmeup

> extreme milk choko.... σιγα τη γευση,νερουλοτατη! θα δοκιμασω με λιγοτερο απο 220ml νερο!!εχει καμια καλυτερη γευση να προτεινει κανεις στη συγκεκριμενη μαρκα;;;


ολες οι γευσεις της(εχω παρει πολλες) ειναι το ιδιο νερουλοτατες..κ παντα την βαζω σε ενα ποτηρι νερου,κ την ανακατευω με κουταλι.
απλα η καλυτερη για μενα ειναι η cream and cookies..οχι οτι ειναι πιο πηχτη,απλα μου αρεσει περισοτερο.

----------


## sofos

> ολες οι γευσεις της(εχω παρει πολλες) ειναι το ιδιο νερουλοτατες..κ παντα την βαζω σε ενα ποτηρι νερου,κ την ανακατευω με κουταλι.
> απλα η καλυτερη για μενα ειναι η cream and cookies..οχι οτι ειναι πιο πηχτη,απλα μου αρεσει περισοτερο.


τι να πουν κ οι γευσεις της dymatize elite...

----------


## beefmeup

ε μια απτα ιδια ειναι απο πλευρας νερουλοτητας..
γιαυτο τις προτιμω κ τις 2 εξ αλλου,επειδη δεν με φουσκωνουν κ φευγουν γρηγορα.

αν κ η λιλα καπου ειχε γραψει οτι την φουκωνε κ αυτη η ΟΝ,που ειχε παρει καποτε..οποτε ειναι μαλλον το πως την δεχεται το σωμα σου,οπως κ τα περισοτερα συμπληρωματα αλλωστε..

----------


## Chris92

η βανιλια απλα η χειροτερη γευση πρωτεινης που εχω παρει

----------


## amateur666

παιδια η μπανανα κρεμ απο γευση τ λεει??...

----------


## Dimitrios

Μάγκες για αλλαγή λέω να πάρω την μπανάνα, ενώ τόσο καιρό έπαιρνα την Double rich chocolate.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας την συγκεκρι'ενη γεύση;

----------


## lykos

καλησπερα,να ρωτησω παιρνω την Whey Gold Standard (ΟΝ) εδω και 4 μηνες.τελευταια φορα που πηγα σε ενα καταστημα xtr για να την παω ο πωλητης μου ειπε οτι δεν πρεπει να παιρνω την ιδια πρωτεινη για πολυ καιρο για να μην συνηθισει ο οργανισμος μου.ειχε δικιο?
εχω μπει στο τρυπακι να αλλαξω πρωτεινη τωρα και δεν ξερω ποια να παρω..

----------


## Xxlakis

Πηγαινε πεστου να μην ασχολειται με τον εαυτο του συνεχεια με το ιδιο χερι γιατι θα ειναι σαν να συνουσιαζεται με την ιδια γκομενα και δεν λεει...τεσπα η πρωτεινη που πινεις ειναι φαι(τωρα τη ποιοτητας ειναι αλλο θεμα) οποτε το θεμα συνηθειας δεν ισχυει...πεσμου πως σου ειπε να παρεις και καμια complete whey για το happy end...

----------


## lykos

χαχα οχι ευτυχως δεν μου προτεινε τιποτα αλλο.αν και περιμενα να αρχισει να μου παρουσιαζει ενα ενα τα προιοντα της warriorlab.παντως αν και ειμαι σχετικα αρχαριος 
ψιλοκαταλαβα οτι ηταν μπαρουφα αυτο που ειπε..

----------


## deathrash

Παιδια βρηκα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη στο καταστημα body3fit φθηνοτερα απο τα xtreme stores αλλα
ειδα το μυνημα στην σελιδα των xtreme stores οτι και καλα ειναι οι μονοι εισαγωγεις αυτης της πρωτεινης
στην Ελλαδα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω....
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να την πατησω και να αγορασω καμια νοθευμενη?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Παιδια βρηκα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη στο καταστημα body3fit φθηνοτερα απο τα xtreme stores αλλα
> ειδα το μυνημα στην σελιδα των xtreme stores οτι και καλα ειναι οι μονοι εισαγωγεις αυτης της πρωτεινης
> στην Ελλαδα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω....
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να την πατησω και να αγορασω καμια νοθευμενη?


τα xtreme το κάνουνε αυτό για τον απλούστατο λόγο να ανεβάσουν τις πωλήσεις τους.

----------


## Dimitrios

Κριτική φίλου μου που του παρήγγειλα μια 2κιλη με γεύση Extreme Milk Chocolate, είναι καινούργια και μου είπε ότι είναι πολύ ανώτερη και καλύτερη από την Double Rich που έπινε πιο πριν.
Όταν μου δώσει και εμένα ιατί όλο ξεχνάω να του ζητήσω θα κάνω και ένα κλό review εγώ.
Αν και πολύ διαφήμιση ρε παιδιά για το τίποτα η ΟΝ. Μια κανονική πρωτείνη που στην Ελλάδα ειδικά τα μαγαζιά την παρουσιάζουν την must...

----------


## Psy-los13

> Μάγκες για αλλαγή λέω να πάρω την μπανάνα, ενώ τόσο καιρό έπαιρνα την Double rich chocolate.
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας την συγκεκρι'ενη γεύση;


Αδερφε....απιστευτο αρωμα και γευση....εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ και δεν μπουχτησα καθολου...τωρα γουστα ειναι αυτα. εγω παντως οταν ξαναπαρω ΟΝ αυτην θα παρω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Vag0s

Ρε παιδιά με έχουν μπερδέψει πολύ όλα αυτά που διαβάζω..Απο τη μια η γνωστή αλυσίδα κάνει την διαφήμιση της και πολλά ακουγονται για την αξιοπιστία της αλλά από την άλλη στο site της on λέει πως όντως αυτή είναι ο επίσημως αντιπρόσωπος της στην Ελλάδα..Εγώ σαν αρχάριος δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω :01. Unsure:  Ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω μια golden standard από ένα μαγαζί δίπλα στο gym που πηγαίνω αλλά τελικά με όλα αυτα φοβάμαι..από το "γνωστό" ελληνικό site παραγγελειών έχει κανείς ιδέα?? Αν όχι να πάω στην τελική στην αλυσίδα και απλά να ελπίζω?? η να αλλάξω τελείως προοϊόν και να παραγγέιλω  μια reflex??? :01. Sad:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Sad:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

^^reflex και κοιμασε ησυχος

----------


## Vag0s

> ^^reflex και κοιμασε ησυχος


μόλις την παράγγειλα.. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια...

----------


## daisuke

guys καλησπερα , ενας φίλος ειχε παρει περυσι την συγγεκριμενη  και τελικα ουτε που την ανοιξε γιατι σταματισε το gym αποτομα... εγω την εχω ξαναδοκιμασει την ξερω οκ. Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν γραφει πουθενά ημερομηνια ληξης και ειναι κριμα να πεταχτει .. Μηπος γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να δω ποτε ληγει η εστω απο το barcode αν μπορω να παρω πληροφοριες ? 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Musclenuke

> guys καλησπερα , ενας φίλος ειχε παρει περυσι την συγγεκριμενη  και τελικα ουτε που την ανοιξε γιατι σταματισε το gym αποτομα... εγω την εχω ξαναδοκιμασει την ξερω οκ. Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν γραφει πουθενά ημερομηνια ληξης και ειναι κριμα να πεταχτει .. Μηπος γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να δω ποτε ληγει η εστω απο το barcode αν μπορω να παρω πληροφοριες ? 
> Ευχαριστω.


 Αν ψαξεις λιγο καλυτερα θα το δεις.Κοιτα στο κουτι,οχι πανω στις ετικετες

----------


## daisuke

> Αν ψαξεις λιγο καλυτερα θα το δεις.Κοιτα στο κουτι,οχι πανω στις ετικετες


 Για να φτασω στο σημείο να γραψω στο τοπικ .. πηστεψεμε εψαξα /...  αλωστε εχω κανα 2 παλια αδεια κουτια που τα χρησιμοποιώ ως αποθ. χωρο , πανω στα οποια βρηκα στο ιδιο σημείο την ημ. λήξης ενω σε αυτο που λεω - απλά λείπει

----------


## Dimitrios

Καθυστερημένο review για τη φράουλα: Καλή γεύση που στο τέλος σου αφήνει όμως μια πικρίλα.
(Δεν είμαι και ο πιο αξιόπιστος μιας και δοκίμασα μόνο μια φορά από δείγμα που μου έστειλαν για δώρο στην παραγγελία μου :01. Wink:  )

----------


## Petran 22

την χρησιμοποιω 2 μηνες.. γευση french vanilla.. ειναι μια χαρα.. και διαλυτοτητα σουπερ.. τωρα το τι εχει μεσα δν μπορω να ξερω.. παντως απο αποτελεσματα ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος.. μετρο συγκρισης δεν εχω.. ειναι η πρωτη μου.. αλλα μπορει λογω γευσης να μεινω  σ αυτην

----------


## beefmeup

με λυπη παρατηρησα οτι εχουν αλλαξει τα συστατικα,οσον αφορα την κρεμα/μπισκοτο..προς το χειροτερο..κριμα..

επειδη παντα μου αρεσε σαν γευση,πλεον δεν την παλευω..ψυχικο κανω που την πινω..διαλυτοτητα οπως παντα καλη,χωρις στομαχικες/εντερικες διαταραχες(περιεργο παλι,κατι που σημαινει ενα πραγμα μονο οσον αφορα την μυοφιουζιον κ την ελιτ)..
αλλα η γευση σου αφηνει μια ξινιλα στο στομα σαν επιγευση λες κ πινεις κατι χαλασμενο..

οποτε αν τυχων την ξαναδοκιμασω,θα παω στην βανιλια κ σοκολατα που ηταν οι επομενες επιλογες μου οσον αφορα αυτη εδω..

----------


## Dimitrios

> με λυπη παρατηρησα οτι εχουν αλλαξει τα συστατικα,οσον αφορα την κρεμα/μπισκοτο..προς το χειροτερο..κριμα..
> 
> επειδη παντα μου αρεσε σαν γευση,πλεον δεν την παλευω..ψυχικο κανω που την πινω..διαλυτοτητα οπως παντα καλη,χωρις στομαχικες/εντερικες διαταραχες(περιεργο παλι,κατι που σημαινει ενα πραγμα μονο οσον αφορα την μυοφιουζιον κ την ελιτ)..
> αλλα η γευση σου αφηνει μια ξινιλα στο στομα σαν επιγευση λες κ πινεις κατι χαλασμενο..
> 
> οποτε αν τυχων την ξαναδοκιμασω,θα παω στην βανιλια κ σοκολατα που ηταν οι επομενες επιλογες μου οσον αφορα αυτη εδω..


Δεν ξέρω αν την έχεις πάρει ξανά την βανίλια, αλλά εγώ που την είχα δοκιμάσει στην αρχή μου άρεσε κάπως αλλά πολύ σύντομα την βαρέθηκα και μου έβγαζε μια φαρμακίλα.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι την εχω ξαναπαρει..δεν ειχα παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο..
ισως δεν μου το εβγαζε εμενα..

----------


## lykos

> χωρις στομαχικες/εντερικες διαταραχες(περιεργο παλι,κατι που σημαινει ενα πραγμα μονο οσον αφορα την μυοφιουζιον κ την ελιτ)..


 τι εννοεις?

εγω την επαιρνα για καιρο,ειπα να κανω μια αλλαγη και να παρω την myofusion και απογοητευτικα.πολλες εντερικες διαταραχες απο την myofusion.χιλιες φορες on

----------


## Dimitrios

> τι εννοεις?
> 
> εγω την επαιρνα για καιρο,ειπα να κανω μια αλλαγη και να παρω την myofusion και απογοητευτικα.πολλες εντερικες διαταραχες απο την myofusion.χιλιες φορες on


Αυτό ακριβώς λέει. :01. Wink:

----------


## lykos

> Αυτό ακριβώς λέει.


ναι με την ερωτηση μου εννοουσα γιατι το θεωρει περιεργο που η whey της on δεν εχει διαταραχες.

----------


## Dimitrios

> ναι με την ερωτηση μου εννοουσα γιατι το θεωρει περιεργο που η whey της on δεν εχει διαταραχες.


Γιατί έχουν τα ίδια διογκωτικά Myofusion και Elite.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι αυτο..
πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ο γασπαρις κ η ελιτ εχουν πολυ μεγαλες δοσεις απο δαυτα..τουλαχιστον μεγαλυτερες αποτι αυτη εδω..

----------


## lykos

ααα οκ καταλαβα,ευχαριστω για την διευκρινιση!

----------


## GeoDask

> με λυπη παρατηρησα οτι εχουν αλλαξει τα συστατικα,οσον αφορα την κρεμα/μπισκοτο..προς το χειροτερο..κριμα..
> 
> επειδη παντα μου αρεσε σαν γευση,πλεον δεν την παλευω..ψυχικο κανω που την πινω..διαλυτοτητα οπως παντα καλη,χωρις στομαχικες/εντερικες διαταραχες(περιεργο παλι,κατι που σημαινει ενα πραγμα μονο οσον αφορα την μυοφιουζιον κ την ελιτ)..
> αλλα η γευση σου αφηνει μια ξινιλα στο στομα σαν επιγευση λες κ πινεις κατι χαλασμενο..
> 
> οποτε αν τυχων την ξαναδοκιμασω,θα παω στην βανιλια κ σοκολατα που ηταν οι επομενες επιλογες μου οσον αφορα αυτη εδω..


Την συγκεκριμένη την παίρνω και εγώ που και πού τώρα. Πολυ γλυκιά μου φαίνεται και παρατήρησα κάπου στο label ότι γράφει και sugar μέσα και με παρεξένεψε γιατι στις σοκολάτες δεν γράφει κάτι τέτοιο.

Αυτό + τα διογκωτικά που αναφέρει συνέχεια ο beef με έχουν κάνει να θέλω να πάω σε κάτι πιο απλό και ποιοτικό. Ελπίζω να βρώ λύση με την whey της MP.

----------


## Minoas4

Καλησπέρα!Είμαι καινούριος στο forum και στο γυμναστήριο.Ασχολούμαι περίπου 8 μήνες αλλά γενικά με τον αθλητισμό ειχαα καλή σχέση από μικρός γιατι έπαιζα ποδόσφαιρο.Πριν 2 εβδομάδες αγόρασα για πρώτη φορά μια gold standard  whey της ΟΝ(vanilla icecream).Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι διαφορά έχει το primary sources από το hydrowhey peptides που αναγράφεται στην ετικέτα.Επίσης τα nutrition facts είναι λίγο διαφορετικά απ ότι τα είδα στο σαιτ του xtreme καθως και τα ingredients αφόυ στην συσκευασία μου υπάρχουν sweeteners (γλυκαντικές) και δεν γράφει για calcium , cholesterol k.a.  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Λοιπόν 2 ΟΝ ως τώρα και κάποια παρατήρηση για τα παιδιά που κάνουν κριτικές.

1) Έχω δοκιμάσει βανίλια και double rich chocolate. Η βανίλια με γάλα είναι μια χαρά γεύση. Είναι σαν milkshake βανίλια αν και σε μερικούς η μυρωδιά είναι σαν γαλατίλα. Υποκειμενικό κριτήριο. Με νερό αφήνει μια πικρή επίγευση στο τέλος. Στο τέλος όμως και όχι τόσο έντονη.Φεύγει με μια γουλιά νερό. Παρακαλώ να διευκρινίζετε κάποια πράγματα όσοι κάνετε κριτικές. Η Double rich chocolate είναι σαν κρύα σοκολάτα είτε με νερό είτε με γάλα. Πιο επιτυχημένη γεύση από την βανίλια. 

Διαλυτότητα μια χαρά , δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, πρώτα το νερό-γάλα , μετά το σκουπ και μετά χτύπημα σε σέηκερ. ¨Ολα μια χαρά. Τώρα για συστατικά και τέτοια δεν γνωρίζω ακρίβεια , δεν ακούω τίποτα περίεργο, μια τίμια πρωτείνη.

----------


## Svein

> παιδια η μπανανα κρεμ απο γευση τ λεει??...


epic fail !

----------


## jk1

http://xtr.gr/proteines/343/WHEY_PRO...OPTIMUM%29.htm να πάρω αυτή;; ή να πάρω το μεγάλο;;

η rocky road τι γεύση είναι;

----------


## Antonis-gym

Η προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως ανάμεσα στην ON ,την MYOFUSION και την  ELITE. Η καλλίτερη κατά πολλή είναι η      ELITE κατά πολλή...Πιο γρήγορη ανάρρωση των μυών, πολλή καλά εμπλουτισμένη  και πολλή όμορφη γεύση (σοκολάτα) :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## s0k0s

> Η προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως ανάμεσα στην ON ,την MYOFUSION και την  ELITE. Η καλλίτερη κατά πολλή είναι η      ELITE κατά πολλή...Πιο γρήγορη ανάρρωση των μυών, πολλή καλά εμπλουτισμένη  και πολλή όμορφη γεύση (σοκολάτα)


Αυτο με την αναρρωση πως το καταλαβαινεις;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## xgiwrgos

> Αυτο με την αναρρωση πως το καταλαβαινεις;


+1..

Λίγο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβεις από μια whey νομίζω.

----------


## Antonis-gym

Αν δοκιμασεις να κανει προπονηση σε μεγαλη ενταση και την μια μερα μετα την προπονηση παρεις πρωτεινη και δοκιμασεις ακρυβως την ιδια προπονηση καποια αλλη μερα χωρις να παρεις πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση θα καταλαβεις εντονα την διαφορα. Πιστευω οτι αν η διατροφη ειναι σταθερη και σωστη η πρωτεινη το μονο που προσφερει ειναι την σωστη αναδομιση και ξεκουραση των μυων.

----------


## bab13

η πρωτεεινη ειναι απλη whey η isolate ??

----------


## beefmeup

blend concentrate/isolate ειναι.

----------


## dromeas_83

Καλη η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη αν και πολυδιαφημισμενη.Πριν λιγο καιρο που την ειχα παρει στην ετικετα εγραφε υδατ.-1.8γρ.,λιπος-1.1γρ. και νατριο 74mg ανα δοση.
Στο site των xtreme απο την αλλη γραφει υδατ.-4γρ.,λιπος-1.5γρ. και νατριο 100mg ανα δοση.Υπαρχει καποια εξηγηση γι αυτο;

----------


## Giannistzn

Οτι εχουν κανει λογικα λαθος στο σαιτ των εξτριμ.. Απο τη στιγμη που λεει η ετικετα καποια νουμερα (λογικα) αυτα ισχυουν.

Εφοσον βεβαια το προΐον που ειχες παρει ειναι σιγουρα της εταιριας και οχι καμια παπατζα..

----------


## jojosmj

ποιοτικη πρωτεινη για μενα μαζοι με αλες .
αξιπηστη λυση τα 4.5Kg που βγαινουν στα 110e αντιθεση με αλες που σου πανε τα 2.3kg 85e κ στην τελικη για εμας τους ερασιτεχνες δν θα παιξει τοση διαφορα το 1.2 πρωτεινη παραπανω κλπ.

----------


## mercy_

Οντως ειναι αρκετα καλη την χρησιμοποιουσα πριν απο κανα 2μινο....και ωραια γευση και διαλητοτητα.....τα αξιζει τα λευτα της  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tyler_durden

> ποιοτικη πρωτεινη για μενα μαζοι με αλες .
> αξιπηστη λυση τα 4.5Kg που βγαινουν στα 110e αντιθεση με αλες που σου πανε τα 2.3kg 85e κ στην τελικη για εμας τους ερασιτεχνες δν θα παιξει τοση διαφορα το 1.2 πρωτεινη παραπανω κλπ.


υπαρχουν πολυ πιο φτηνες προτασεις για 4.5 κιλα πρωτεινης απο αυτην..η γουει ειναι ιδια οποια και να παρεις..
κατ εμε τσαμπα λεφτα η συγκεκριμενη.

----------


## Dimitrios

Παιδιά μην τα κατακεραυνώνουμε όλα. Η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη οκ έχει φάει απίστευτη διαφήμιση αλλά δεν είναι και του πεταματού. Η τιμή της είναι πάνω κάτω ίδια με πολλές άλλες αξιόπιστες οπότε ο καθένας διαλέγει. Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jojosmj

θα συμφωνησω τωρα φιλε μου tyler_durden πηστευω τα παραλες αρκετα ποιο φτηνες λυσεις ?????
τα 4.5 κιλα 110e εμανα π.χ μου βγαζουν ενα 5 μηνο τα δηνω (κ για αλες που εχουν ιδια τιμη κ ποσοητα ) εναντι κατι αλον που θελουν οπως ξανα ειπα 85e τα 2.4kg

----------


## billys15

Καλα τα λεει ο tyler  :03. Thumb up:  10lb βρισκεις στο πλαισιο των 65-80 ευρω,και μιλαμε για elite,myofusion,pure whey απο prolab κλπ.Αρα τα 110 ειναι αρκετα θεωρω... Το μονο συν στην gold ειναι η rocky road που τρελαινομαι και θα παρω μια μονο και μονο για την γευση,κατα τ'αλλα ειναι μια κλασσικη whey.

----------


## Fernando Paltorres

Γεια σας κι απο μενα!
Ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου και προκειται να αγορασω για πρωτη φορα μια πρωτεινη whey concentrated για χρηση μεταπροπονητικα. Μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο, κατεληξα στις εξης επιλογες: Gold Standard της ΟΝ, Instant Whey της Reflex, Whey Shake της Syntrax. Ποια θα μου προτεινατε ως πιο εμπειροι απο τις τρεις ?  :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

> Γεια σας κι απο μενα!
> Ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου και προκειται να αγορασω για πρωτη φορα μια πρωτεινη whey concentrated για χρηση μεταπροπονητικα. Μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο, κατεληξα στις εξης επιλογες: Gold Standard της ΟΝ, Instant Whey της Reflex, Whey Shake της Syntrax. Ποια θα μου προτεινατε ως πιο εμπειροι απο τις τρεις ?


Την πιο φθηνη 8α επερνα.

----------


## biancoVerde

Έχω καταναλώσει την gold standar whey της ΟΝ σε γεύση cookies and cream. Διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή όπως και γεύση την οποία βαρέθηκα λίγο προς το τέλος του κουτιού.
Πήρα μια δεύτερη gold standar whey της ΟΝ αυτή τη φορά σε γεύση σοκολάτα. Eπίσης καλή διαλυτότητα αλλά από γεύση προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι υστερεί λίγο της προηγούμενης . Με νερό μου δίνει μια γεύση αραιής σοκολάτας. Με γάλα ειναι ΣΟΥΠΕΡ , σα να πίνεις σοκολατούχο γάλα.

----------


## polo0

παιδια τα cookies τς εν λογο πρωτεινης καλη γευση?  :01. Razz:  δεν θελω σοκολατα παλι αλλα κατι διαφορετικο γι αυτο λεω για cookies!  :01. Smile:

----------


## panakos

παιδες σημερα ολο ρωταω...
μη με βαρεσετε!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

ΑΛΛΑ η συγκεκριμρνη εχει απσαρταμη μεσα?ρωταω γιατι το ψηνω να το παρω το τσουβαλακι σε γευση μπανανα...
απο γευση λετε οι περισσοτεροι εδω οτι δεν σας αρεσει αλλα ειχα καταναλωσει ενα κουβαδακι και μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε...

----------


## billys15

Αν ειχε ασπαρταμη θα το ελεγε στα συστατικα της.

----------


## panakos

ναι φιλος το ξερω απλα λεει στην συσκευασια της γυσικες και τεχνιτες γευσεις...για αυτο ρωτησα! :08. Toast:

----------


## FChios

kalispera, exo dokimasei oles tis gefseis k i cookies and cream einai aparadekti. apo apotelesmata einai poly kala opos ta perigrafoun oi pio poly xristes.

****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM****

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

Μια εροτηση στα γρηγορα η caramel  ειναι ορεα????

{εαν τιν εχει δοκιμαση κανεις}

----------


## ANTUANE

καλησπερα,  πολλοι γραφουν για 10 lbs whey με κοστος******, μπορειτε να μου στειλε καποιο site σε pm να παραγγειλω και εγω αν υπαρχουν τοσο φθηνες 10 λιμπρες? ευχαριστω

****διαβασε τους κανονες κ μην σπαμαρεις μεσα σε θεματα.MODS TEAM****

----------


## Thns.tnt

Καλησπερα και απο μενα, προσφατα φιλος μου αγορασε την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και την δοκιμασα, μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε αρκετα. 
Και μιας που ειμαι στο ψαξιμο για το τι πρωτεινη να αγορασω ειπα να επιλεξω αυτη. Εσεις τι λετε?? Θα ειναι η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη που θα αρχισω να παιρνω, ειμαι 17 χρονων 1.76 και 70 κιλα. Και μιας που τελειωνουμε και τις εξετασεις και τα σχολεια τωρα το καλοκαιρι λεω να το καψω στα βαρη. Τι λετε μου την προτεινετε? Εχει σχεση η ηλικια μου για την πρωτεινη , ποσο να παιρνω καθε μερα ? 

p.s.Επιτηδες επελεξα αυτο το topic για να θεσω τις αποριες μου γιατι σχεδον εχω καταληξει στο να αγορασω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.

----------


## billys15

Δεν εχει σχεση με την ηλικια,αλλα οχι οτι θα σε βοηθησει κιολας οπως περιμενεις.Αν ειναι αφοσιωθεις στα βαρη για το καλοκαιρι,τρωγε παραπανω.

----------


## Thns.tnt

Κοιταξε billy μην νομιζεις οτι περιμενω απο την πρωτεινη να με κανει θηριο... Μην φαντασιωνομαστε οτι θελουμε  :01. Wink:  Αλλα θελω ετσι να την χρησιμοποιησω για να με βοηθησει λιιιγο παραπανω, βεβαια ολα με σκληρη δουλεια. Απο κει και περα, αυτη τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη την επελεξα λογω του οτι ειναι ας πουμε λιγο πιο "αγνη" σε συγκριση με καποιες αλλες, ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου γιαυτο? Και επισης, ποσες φορες τη μερα να παιρνω.. ? Thanks

----------


## Giannistzn

Για το "αγνη" κανεις δεν γνωριζει τι βαζουν μεσα. Τεσπα, ας το αφησουμε αυτο.

Το μονο που θα σε βοηθησει ειναι εαν δεν παιρνεις την απαραιτητη ποσοτητα πρωτεΐνης, να συμπληρωνεις απο εκει. Τωρα, ποτε θα παιρνεις, ειναι αναλογα την διατροφη σου και τα γευματα, καθως και τα μακρος που σου βγαζει. Το μονο στανταρ ειναι μετα το γυμναστηριο ενα σκουπ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Thns.tnt

Κοιτα, το οτι δεν λαμβανω το maximum που θελει ο οργανισμος μου απο πρωτεινη ειναι σιγουρο, δεν μπορω να τρωω καθε μερα αυγα κλπ...και γιαυτο το λογο σκεφτηκα την πρωτεινη. Οσον αφορα το "αγνη" εννοω να μην περιεχει μεσα τιποτα αλλο (πχ κρεατινη) εκτος απο whey πρωτεινη.. Ααα και κατι αλλο, υπαρχουν πρωτεινες που τις πινεις μονο με γαλα η μονο με νερο?

----------


## thanasis7

Για βοηθήστε με λίγο με την δοσολογία ενα σκουπ η δυο κάθε φορά και ποσες φορές την μέρα??

----------


## tyler_durden

ενα σκουπ 20 λεπτα πριν και ενα αμεσως μετα..τα αλλα γρ απο φαι..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα, προσφατα φιλος μου αγορασε την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και την δοκιμασα, μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε αρκετα. 
> Και μιας που ειμαι στο ψαξιμο για το τι πρωτεινη να αγορασω ειπα να επιλεξω αυτη. Εσεις τι λετε?? Θα ειναι η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη που θα αρχισω να παιρνω, ειμαι 17 χρονων 1.76 και 70 κιλα. Και μιας που τελειωνουμε και τις εξετασεις και τα σχολεια τωρα το καλοκαιρι λεω να το καψω στα βαρη. Τι λετε μου την προτεινετε? Εχει σχεση η ηλικια μου για την πρωτεινη , ποσο να παιρνω καθε μερα ? 
> 
> p.s.Επιτηδες επελεξα αυτο το topic για να θεσω τις αποριες μου γιατι σχεδον εχω καταληξει στο να αγορασω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.


Με αφορμή το ότι θα παρεις αυτη την πρωτεινη δεν μπορείς να θεσεις εδω όλες σου τις απορίες.
Η εν λόγω πρωτεινη ειναι καλη και δοκιμασμενη από πολλους,απλα μην επαφίεσαι μονο στην ληψη πρωτεινης από σκόνη.Ολα τα υπολοιπα που ρωτας,δεν μπορουν να αναλυθουν.
Θα παρακαλουσα να μεινουμε εντος θεματος.

----------


## sakistaz

την εχω δοκιμασει σε French Vanilla Cream ,Chocolate Double Rich και Cookies & Cream .ολες οι γευσεις μ αρεσανε.αν κ η τελευταια εχει καπως περιεργη μυρωδια σαν σκονη εμενα μου αρεσε γιατι εχει πιο εντονη γευση,ειδικα τωρα που τη πινω μονο με νερο λογο γραμμωσης ειναι κομπλε!!διαλυτοτητα εχει καλη

----------


## cuntface

οταν λεει essential amino acids........... conditionally essential amino acids............noneessential amino acids δηλ ειναι τα αμινοξεα που δεν μπορει να παραγη ο οργανισμος γτ αφτα μου μπορει να παραγη πρεπει νανε τα BCAA

----------


## Minoas4

Γεια σας κοπέλια!!Χτες έπιασα κουβέντα με ενα γειτονα στο γυμ και μου είπε οτι δεν εμπιστεύεται την ΟΝ και γενικά αμερικάνικες μάρκες.Επίσης μου είπε ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να περιέχουν (οχι μονο η γκολντ στανταρντ αλλα και άλλες) μικρές ποσότητες προορμονών (οι οποιες απ οτι ξερω εχουν τις ιδιες παρενεργειες με τα πιο σκληρα αναβολικα αν ληφθοθν χωρίς προσοχή)  :01. Unsure:  μονο μια φορά είχα πάρει ενα μικρο κουτι αλλά σκεφτομαι να ξανα πάρω γιατι δεν μπορω να τρωω τόσο συχνα γευματα λογω δουλειας. Αυτές που πωλούνται στα φαρμακέια είναι ασφαλέστερες?

Ισως κανω χαζές ερωτησεις αλλά όποιος ξέρει τι παίζει με αυτά ας μου απαντήσει ή να μου στειλει p.m. :01. Smile:

----------


## panakos

γεια σου φιλε!!
δεν νομιζω εταιριες κολοσοσι στον χωρο να περιεχουν μεσα εστω και μικροποσοτητα αναβολικων...
δηλαδη αν δεν εμπιστευομαστε την ον μετα πρεπει να σταματησουμε να περνουμε συμπληρωματα!
για μενα ειναι απο τις πιο αξιοπιστες εταιριες η ον!
τωρα αν θες να παρεις απο φαρμακειο εχεις ακριβως τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες να περιεχει αναβολικα οσες και απο μαγαζι στμπληρωματων..απλα στο φαρμακειο θα σου πιασουν τον κωλο απο αποψη τιμης! :01. Razz:

----------


## Minoas4

Μην το αποκλειεις,ακουγονται διαφορα...Για να πωλουνται σε φαρμακεια ολο και καποιος ελεγχος παραπανω θα γινεται.Αλλωστε στα φαρμακεια πωλουνται λιγες μαρκες και οχι καμια εικοσαρια οπως στα καταστηματα συμπληρωματων.Οι κυριοτερες μαρκες "φαρμακειων" ,λαμπερτς και σολγκαρ πωλουνται μονο σε φαρμακεια.Τεσπα,νομιζω οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να μου απαντησει με σιγουρια,γιατι κανεις δεν ειναι μπροστα οταν τις φτιαχνουνε! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panakos

Φιλε μου επιλογή σου είναι απο που θα αγορασεισ πρωτεινη!!
Δικα σου τα λεφτα δική σου η απόφαση!!

----------


## TToni Shark

> Έχω καταναλώσει την gold standar whey της ΟΝ σε γεύση cookies and cream. Διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή όπως και γεύση την οποία βαρέθηκα λίγο προς το τέλος του κουτιού.
> Πήρα μια δεύτερη gold standar whey της ΟΝ αυτή τη φορά σε γεύση σοκολάτα. Eπίσης καλή διαλυτότητα αλλά από γεύση προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι υστερεί λίγο της προηγούμενης . Με νερό μου δίνει μια γεύση αραιής σοκολάτας. Με γάλα ειναι ΣΟΥΠΕΡ , σα να πίνεις σοκολατούχο γάλα.


+1000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas NK

για γραμμωση ειναι καλη η Whey Gold Standard (ΟΝ) (με τν καταλληλη διατροφη παντα) ? εχετε να μου πρωτεινετε καμια ακομα καλυτερη?

----------


## GeoDask

> για γραμμωση ειναι καλη η Whey Gold Standard (ΟΝ) (με τν καταλληλη διατροφη παντα) ? εχετε να μου πρωτεινετε καμια ακομα καλυτερη?


μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight™

*Ηρθε σημερα..!*

----------


## pikos

Η βανίλια είναι οκ απο γεύση;

----------


## panakos

φιλςο εγω που περνω βανιλια εχω μεινει πολυ ικανοποιημενος!τωρα γουστα ειναι αυτα!

----------


## andrikos3kala

Πολύ καλή η βανίλλια και τώρα πο χρησιμοποιώ την φράουλα ακόμη καλύτερη. Μόνο οι cookies & cream δεν αξιζει βγαζει μιαφαρμακίλα.  :01. Razz:

----------


## fitness12

εχει δοκιμασει κανενας caramel tofee fudge?αξιζει?

----------


## panakos

> Πολύ καλή η βανίλλια και τώρα πο χρησιμοποιώ την φράουλα ακόμη καλύτερη. Μόνο οι cookies & cream δεν αξιζει βγαζει μιαφαρμακίλα.


συμφωνω η γευση cookies στην ον ειναι πολυ περιεργη... :02. Puke:

----------


## tyler_durden

βανιλια ιce cream εχει διαφορα απο τη νορμαλ βανιλια της εταιριας;

----------


## vickypek

> εχει δοκιμασει κανενας caramel tofee fudge?αξιζει?


Η καραμελα τα σπαααει!!!μετα βαζω μοκα καπιυτσινο σε οποιον εχει τρελα με τον καφε..και μετα κριμ κουκις..

----------


## pavlito10

αν εχει παρει καποιος σακουλα 4,5 κιλα μπορει να μου πει αν εχει σκουπ μεσα??

----------


## panakos

Έχει φίλος!!ψαξε λίγο και θα το βρεις!!

----------


## Minoas4

Σημερα ανοιξα μια 5lb σοκολατα και η μεμβρανη η ασπρη ειχε σπασει λιγακι και ειχε βγει λιγη σκονη.Παιζει να εχει σπασει απο τη μεταφορά ?(την παρηγγειλα απο γνωστο site)Εχει τύχει σε κανεναν?

----------


## tyler_durden

εκανα τη βλακεια να παραγγειλω ον φραουλα..πραγματικα η χειροτερη πρωτεινη που χω πιει ποτε..
φαρμακιλα και αφρος..για πεταμα..να δω πως θα πιω το δικιλο..  :01. Cursing:

----------


## dimitrispump

> εκανα τη βλακεια να παραγγειλω ον φραουλα..πραγματικα η χειροτερη πρωτεινη που χω πιει ποτε..
> φαρμακιλα και αφρος..για πεταμα..να δω πως θα πιω το δικιλο..


τοσο ασχημη ειναι η γευση?και ελεγα να παρω φραουλα.

----------


## tyler_durden

> τοσο ασχημη ειναι η γευση?και ελεγα να παρω φραουλα.


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...6818883&page=1
γενικα η ον αν δε σ αρεσουν οι σωκολατογευσεις(κοουκις,ροκι κλπ) δεν αξιζει..μετρια βανιλια-μπανανα,και αθλια φραουλα..

----------


## panakos

> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...6818883&page=1
> γενικα η ον αν δε σ αρεσουν οι σωκολατογευσεις(κοουκις,ροκι κλπ) δεν αξιζει..μετρια βανιλια-μπανανα,και αθλια φραουλα..


θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο! :08. Toast:

----------


## Kostas NK

εγω κουκισ που ειχα δοκιμασει εσπερνε!!! ειχα δοκιμασει και μπανανα αλλα δεν ενθουσιαστικα!

----------


## john john

παρτε αλλη πρωτεινη...

----------


## panakos

> παρτε αλλη πρωτεινη...


γιατι φιλε μου να παρουμε αλλη?

----------


## sobral

ε έχει δίκιο ο john john. Έχετε κολλήσει πολλοί με αυτή (μία 80 άρα από τις πολλές τις αγοράς) και έχουμε εδώ τόοοοσες σελίδες για να συζητάμε τις διαφορές στις γεύσεις από παρτίδα σε παρτίδα, τις διαφορές στα κουτιά, αν είναι μούφα ή όχι, αν έχει αλεύρι ή πρωτείνη...αν υπάρχουν τόσες αμφιβολίες γιατί να την παίρνετε? πρώτα απ όλα όλοι ξέρουμε πια (εγώ από επίσημα χείλη) ότι έχει κι άλλο εργοστάσιο η ΟΝ εδώ στην Ευρώπη. Μούφες δεν βγάζει το εργοστάσιο αυτό, τώρα αν είναι κατώτερης ποιότητας δεν το ξέρω με σιγουριά. Υπάρχουν πάντως πολλές αντίστοιχα καλές επιλογές, μην κολλάτε. :01. Wink:

----------


## panakos

αυτο με τις μουφα παντως εγω δνε το καταλαβαινω..οσες πιθανοτητες εχει να ειναι μουφα η ον αλλο τοσο εχει και μια αλλη εταιρεια...
η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικο και διαφερει απο παρτιδα σε παρτιδα...
για μενα παραμενει αξιοπιστη λυση! :08. Toast:

----------


## gregorian7

παραγγειλα απο γνωστο ελληνικο site... 2 μονο-κιλα ΟΝ whey.... μια σοκολατα (όπως έλεγε αλλά μάλλον εννοούσαν την rocky road)..και ένα κρεμα-μπισκοτα....
τελικα μου ήρθαν 2 rocky road , η οποία αποδείχτηκε οτι δεν ειναι του γούστου μου.... έχω τη μία κλειστή (1κιλο).. αν θέλει να τη πάρει κανείς ας μου πει σε π.μ.

----------


## Kostas NK

Μαγκες λεω να παρω την εν λογο πρωτεινη(ξανα!!!), λετε να ειναι καλα να περνω 2 σκουπ ημερισιος 1 πριν το μεσημεριανο και 1 μετα την προπο?παλια που επερνα την δια πρωτεινη επερνα 3 σκουπ την μερα ενα μαζι με πρωινο 1 δυο ωρες πριν το μεσημεριανο και ενα μετα την προπο...απλα για να μου κρατησει περισοτερο το σκευτικα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Γιατι να παρεις πριν το μεσημεριανο? Δεν υπαρχει λογος αφου θα φας φαγητο

Βασικα, παιρνε ενα scoop μεταπροπονητικα, εαν απο εκει και περα δεν καλυπτεις τις ημερισιες αναγκες σου σε πρωτεΐνη, μπορεις να βαλεις και αλλο σε καποιο γευμα που ειναι ελλειπες. Εσυ θα το καθορισεις.

----------


## ger1975

Καλησπέρα

Εγώ είχα παραγγείλει απο γνωστό site του εξωτερικού την συγκεκριμένη με γεύση σοκολάτα.
Όταν μου ήρθε είδα ότι πάνω σαν γεύση λέει double rich chocolate.
Έχει όντως πολύ ωραία γεύση , καλύτερη και απο την βανίλια που έχω δοκιμάσει....
Απλά αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι όταν την παρήγγειλα κοίταζα λίγο εκει που λέει πόσο πρωτεΐνη και πόσους υδατάνθρακες έχει γιατί ανάλογα με τις γεύσεις για παράδειγμα οι υδατάνθρακες κυμαίνονται απο 1,6 έως 3.
Στην διπλή σοκολάτα στο site λέει 24 γρ. πρωτείνη και 3 γρ υδατάνθρακες , ενώ στο κουτί του προιόντος που έχω λέει 23,9 πρωτείνη και 1,9 υδατάνθρακες...    
Δεν ξέρω γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά.....

----------


## BaneVenom

Σημερα το πρωι την αγορασα,γευση φραουλα.
Την χτυπησα με γαλα και ηταν σαν να πινω Milkshake,ολα τα λευτα απο γευση.
Εντυπωσεις σε καμια εβδομαδα απο μενα...

----------


## john 88

πηρα ενα τσουβαλι 4500 κιλα εδω και ενα μηνα ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος και εχει φοβερη γευση βανιλια...χωνευτε
ευκολα και δεν μου προκαλη καουρα....

----------


## panakos

> πηρα ενα τσουβαλι 4500 κιλα εδω και ενα μηνα ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος και εχει φοβερη γευση βανιλια...χωνευτε
> ευκολα και δεν μου προκαλη καουρα....


και εμενα η βανιλια ειναι η αγαπημενη μου στην ον...φοβερη γευση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Retos

Λοιπον σημερα ηρθε κ η δικια μου(μετα απο 6μερες που την ειχα παραγγειλει)και αφου πειρα μαζι κ μια powerbar protein plus 500gr σε καλη τιμη ειπα να ανοιξω πρωτα την ON να δω αν ολα ειναι καλα!

Κλειστο κουτι,με μαυρη ζελατινα πανω στο καπακι,και μεσα κλειστη η συσκευασια με το κλασσικο κολλημενο χαρτακι που το τραβας,οποτε ολα καλα πιστευω!

Στα της γευσης,
Πηρα milk chocolate,για να ειμαι κ σιγουρος!Την εβαλα σε 350ml γαλα,με λιγο χτυπημα διαλυθηκε μια χαρα,ευκολοχονευτη και χωρις κανενα προβλημ,και απο γευση κανονικη μια χαρα!

46ευρω η 5lb :01. Razz: 

Αυριο θα ξεκινησω κ την  powerbar protein plus να δω τι λεει γιατι ληγει τον αλλο μηνα!

----------


## Mikekan

Αγορασα και εγώ on απο xtr και έχω να δηλώσω τα εξής. Η γεύση της double rich chocolate είναι όπως την περιγράφεται σε αυτο το θέμα σχετικά light και αγευστη. Ελα όμως που τον Ιούλιο αγόρασα ακριβώς την ίδια στην Βραζιλία, σε καλο κατάστημα, και ήταν τόσο πυκνή η γεύση της, σαν MILKO σχεδόν, μεγάλη διάφορα. Επίσης το κουτί εκεί ήταν γυαλυστερό, εδώ ματ. Δεν ξέρω τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλω...

----------


## magavaTOUT

αυτο που λες για το κουτι το εχω δει κι εγω σε φορουμς του εξωτερικου..

----------


## Mikekan

Καλα το κουτί, η τελείως διαφορετική γεύση?

----------


## green

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει σε pm κάποιο κατάστημα αξιόπιστο που να παίζει λίγο χαμηλά σε τιμή η gold standar!
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει σε pm κάποιο κατάστημα αξιόπιστο που να παίζει λίγο χαμηλά σε τιμή η gold standar!
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


αντιπροσωπος της εταιριας στην Ελλαδα ειναι τα http://www.xtr.gr/

ποστ σαν αυτο που κανεις μεσα στο θεμα,ειναι σπαμ κ καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται.

----------


## thanos_kb

Οταν τη "χτυπατε" με γαλα ή εστω με νερο στο σεικερ, αφριζει σε κανεναν σας?

----------


## Mikekan

Ναι αφριζει λίγο με νερό που τη χτυπάω, η καζείνη με γάλα πολυ παραπάνω.

----------


## thanos_kb

οποτε ειναι φυσιολογικο!!! νταξ,γτ αρχικα νομιζα πως "αφριζε" απο το κακο της μετα απο τοσο χτυπημα!!! χαχαχα  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis22

πια ειναι η διαφορα πρωτεινης whey με μια αλλη πρωτεινη isolate

----------


## giannis22

μια whey με μια πρωτεινη φορμουλας ηθελα να πω παιδια συγνωμη τι διαφορα εχει?
για ογκο πια ειναι καλο να περνουμε whey η φορμουλα πρωτεινης
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## ger1975

> μια whey με μια πρωτεινη φορμουλας ηθελα να πω παιδια συγνωμη τι διαφορα εχει?
> για ογκο πια ειναι καλο να περνουμε whey η φορμουλα πρωτεινης
> σας ευχαριστω


Καλημέρα

Καλύτερα μακριά από τις φόρμουλες γιατί βάζουν μέσα πολύ ζάχαρη οι περισσότερες ....... καλύτερα μια απλή πρωτεΐνη whey και προσθέτεις εσύ τον υδατάνθρακα , άλλωστε έχεις τόσες επιλογές από αυτόν......

----------


## biancoVerde

ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ hydrowhey peptides και primary source? σε μερικά κουτιά γράφει το πρώτο και σε άλλα το δεύτερο !

----------


## Bahatouridhs

Μολις παρελαβα 2 κουτια των 908g και μολις το ανοιξα ειδα οτι ειναι το μισο γεματο.. ετσι ειναι σε ολους ? 
Ηταν σφραγισμενο με ενα μαυρο πλαστικο γυρω απο το καπακι και μεσα ειχε μια ασπρη ζελατινα κολημενη/σφραγισμενη.

----------


## Mikekan

Kαπως έτσι είναι ναι. 

29 δόσεις δεν βγάζει αυτό? δεν έχεις παρά να τις μετράς για να βεβαιωθείς.

----------


## panakos

ετσι ακριβως ειναι φιλε σε ολους!!!και σχεδον σε ολα τα συμπληρωματα το μισο κουτι ειναι γεματο!
μην σε προβληματιζει καθολου αυτο!!
καλοφαγωτη φιλε και καλες προπονησεις! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Bahatouridhs

Ευχαριστω επισης  :01. Smile:

----------


## Retos

Μια χαρα απο αυτα που λες δειχνει να ειναι φιλε...

Μολις εκλεισα μια βδομαδα χρησιμοποιοντας την ον...
παιδες milk chocolate και ξερω ψωμι!
διαλυτοτητα γευση οτι πρεπει,ειχα παρει μια 500γρ powerbar πριν,καμια σχεση δε διαλυοταν τοσο καλα μυριζε λιγο!

----------


## ger1975

Καλησπέρα

Συμφωνώ , η milk chocolate τα σπάει από γεύση.....παλιά έπαιρνα την double rich αλλά καμιά σχέση......
Εκτός βέβαια αν κάποιον τον χαλάει ότι έχει αρκετά γλυκιά γεύση....

----------


## TToni Shark

> ετσι ακριβως ειναι φιλε σε ολους!!!και σχεδον σε ολα τα συμπληρωματα το μισο κουτι ειναι γεματο!
> μην σε προβληματιζει καθολου αυτο!!
> καλοφαγωτη φιλε και καλες προπονησεις!


Στην NLS είναι γεμάτο μέχρι πάνω  :02. Shock:

----------


## mercy_

Παιδια ποια γευση σας αρεσει εσας?? Γιατι σκοπευω να παρω τωρα και λεω για βανιλια

----------


## beefmeup

ολες νερουλες ειναι κ η βανιλια η πιο νερουλη κ αγευστη απο ολες..
εμενα μ αρεσει βεβαια ετσι,αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα..

----------


## a-mad

φιλε παρε οποια να ναι εκτοσ την double rich chocholate.....δοκιμασα french vanilla και ηταν πολυ καλη,φοβερο αρωμα....και φραουλα ηταν πολυ καλη,μπανανα μετρια.....παντως εγω π ειμαι φαν της βανιλιας την επομενη φορα θα την τιμησω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mercy_

> ολες νερουλες ειναι κ η βανιλια η πιο νερουλη κ αγευστη απο ολες..
> εμενα μ αρεσει βεβαια ετσι,αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα..


δοκιμασα απο ενα φιλαρακι και μου αρεσε να σου πω την αληθεια  :01. Razz:

----------


## mercy_

> φιλε παρε οποια να ναι εκτοσ την double rich chocholate.....δοκιμασα french vanilla και ηταν πολυ καλη,φοβερο αρωμα....και φραουλα ηταν πολυ καλη,μπανανα μετρια.....παντως εγω π ειμαι φαν της βανιλιας την επομενη φορα θα την τιμησω


ναι οντως η double rich που πωλειται στην ελλαδα εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι για πεταμα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ger1975

Από όλες που έχω δοκιμάσει εμένα μου αρέσει η extreme milk chocolate είναι απίθανη . Βέβαια είναι αρκετά γλυκιά ......αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει.

----------


## thanos_kb

Δηλαδη αναμεσα σε double rich και extreme milk ποια θα προτεινατε? Εχω ηδη την double rich αλλα τωρα παω να χτυπησω ακομη μια 2κιλη και ειμαι σε διλλημα!!! Tη γευση της double rich παντως με νερο την ψιλοσυνηθισα, αν και λιιιιγο πικρη!! Ποσο πιο γλυκια ειναι δηλαδη η milk? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναγουλιασουμε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## ger1975

Εγώ έπαιρνα μέχρι και πριν ένα μήνα την double rich η οποία στην γεύση (με νερό μιλάμε πάντα) για μένα ήταν ουδέτερη. Δηλαδή όταν είδα να λέει διπλή σοκολάτα λέω θα έχει πολύ έντονη γεύση αλλά όπως σου είπα δεν μου έκανε κάτι.

Αμέσως μετά πήρα την milk chocolate η οποία μου φαίνεται και πιο γλυκιά και ότι τέλος πάντων καταλαβαίνεις γεύση και την πίνεις πολύ ευχάριστα... και ένας φίλος μου που την πήρε μου είπε ότι είναι καλύτερη και απο μίλκο (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν πίνω μίλκο...).

Πάντως γενικά όλα αυτά με τις γεύσεις είναι και λίγο θέμα γούστου , μπορεί σε κάποιον να φανεί ωραία και γλυκιά μια γεύση και σε άλλον να είναι αηδία........

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Το ξέρετε βέβαια ότι με γάλα αντί για νερό κατεβαίνει πολύ καλύτερα η κάθε πρωτείνη έτσι? Και αν είναι και πλήρες το λίπος του γάλακτος βοηθάει στην απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης. Συν την πρωτείνη του γάλακτος. Τι την πίνετε με νερό?

----------


## panakos

με νερο την παιρμουμε γιατι το γαλα καθυστερει την αποροφφηση της πρωτεινης..
μετα την προπονηση χρειαζεσια αμμεσα την απορροφηση οποτε γι αυτο την πινουμε με νερο..
αντιθετα το βραδυ η το πρωι πινετε με γαλα

----------


## billy89

Κατεβαίνει καλά γιατί το γάλα έχει ζάχαρη (λακτόζη) οπότε ήδη γλυκιά γεύση.

Ίσα ίσα το λίπος του γάλακτος καθυστερεί την απορρόφηση της whey.

----------


## ger1975

Έλα ντε και εγώ αυτό ξέρω . Μάλιστα αν την πίνουμε μετά την προπόνηση ως μεταπτοπονιτικό δεν πρέπει να είναι με γάλα......

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Υπερβολές. Έχεις τελειώσει την προπόνηση, ότι και να φας το απορροφά. Είναι λίγο Oldschool αυτά με τις απορροφήσεις. Αλλά ρε παιδιά τι παιδεύεστε τζάμπα? Με γάλα είναι όλες πολύ καλές. Όσες έχω δοκιμάσει , ακόμα και αυτές που δεν αρέσουν εδώ. Ξεπλένεις και με νερό το σέικερ και βουαλά. Και φαγήτό και νερό και πρωτείνη(παραπάνω λόγω γάλακτος). But you can do whatever the fuck you wanna do.

Τώρα για το λίπος και την απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης , μιλάμε μάλλον για nitpicking , αλλά όλες οι τροφές στη φύση πλούσιες σε πρωτείνη (κρέας, ψάρια, αυγά, γάλα) είναι και πλούσια σε λίπος.

----------


## mercy_

> Υπερβολές. Έχεις τελειώσει την προπόνηση, ότι και να φας το απορροφά. Είναι λίγο Oldschool αυτά με τις απορροφήσεις. Αλλά ρε παιδιά τι παιδεύεστε τζάμπα? Με γάλα είναι όλες πολύ καλές. Όσες έχω δοκιμάσει , ακόμα και αυτές που δεν αρέσουν εδώ. Ξεπλένεις και με νερό το σέικερ και βουαλά. Και φαγήτό και νερό και πρωτείνη(παραπάνω λόγω γάλακτος). But you can do whatever the fuck you wanna do.
> 
> Τώρα για το λίπος και την απορρόφηση της πρωτείνης , μιλάμε μάλλον για nitpicking , αλλά όλες οι τροφές στη φύση πλούσιες σε πρωτείνη (κρέας, ψάρια, αυγά, γάλα) είναι και πλούσια σε λίπος.


Τι εννοεις οτι και να φας το απορροφα? Δεν σε καταλαβαινω...οσο για την αποψη σου με το γαλα....σε θεωρω λαθος....μην το παιρνεις προσωπικα  :01. Smile:

----------


## TToni Shark

> Παιδια ποια γευση σας αρεσει εσας?? Γιατι σκοπευω να παρω τωρα και λεω για βανιλια


Η βανίλια είναι φοβερή :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Mikekan

Και η cookies and cream ειναι πολυ καλη, Παρεπιπτοντως τα xtreme stores έχουν προσφορά στις ON!

----------


## billy89

Ναι έχουν προσφορά αλλά από γεύσεις λίγα πράγματα! Με βλέπω να πήζω στα cookies μέχρι το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## Mikekan

Να πω ότι η προσφορά λήγει 24 Δεκεμβρίου! Πήρα μια μικρή (908) γιατι μου τελείωσε και δεν προλάβαινα να παραγγείλω απο prosport, μολις 8Ε ακριβότερα! Εντάξει, Οκ...

----------


## snake133

Να γράψω κι εγώ μια κριτική για την Extreme Milk Chocolate:

Γευση : 8/10 ( με γάλα παίρνει 9/10, με ζεστό νερό 8/10 και με κρύο νερό 7/10 )
Διαλυτοτητα : 10/10 ( ξεκίνησε να διαλύεται ήδη μόλις μπήκε το νερό στο σέικερ )
Ποιοτητα : 10/10 ( Νομίζω από τις πιο ποιοτικές που υπάρχουν 24.6/32---->76.9% περιεκτικότητα και καθόλου φουσκώματα)
Τιμη : 7/10 ( 52.7 ευρώ και με τα μεταφορικά βγήκε 55.7 ευρώ από το βουλγαρικό )

Γενικος Βαθμος : 8,75/10

Φιλικά :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ger1975

Όντως με γάλα δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει θα είναι καλύτερη σίγουρα.... εδώ και κάποιες χάλια σε γεύση με το γάλα γίνονται καλύτερες ......

Γιατί δεν τις παραγγέλνεις από το pros που είναι πιο οικονομικά;

----------


## snake133

Αυτό θα κάνω την επόμενη φορά (αν και δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά 48 ευρώ + ταχυδρομικα?) ή ίσως να παραγγείλω 10 λιβρη  :01. Smile:  Νομίζω ότι είναι η ποιοτικότερη απ'οσες έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα  :08. Toast:

----------


## ger1975

Βάλε και ένα shaker μαζί να  πάει 50 € οπότε σου έρχεται δωρεάν χωρίς μεταφορικά... :01. Wink: 

Είχα παραγγείλει πριν λίγες μέρες από τον Πορτογάλλο τα φακελάκια που είχε με 39,99 (72 τμχ). Είχε διαθέσιμα γεύση βανίλια και φράουλα και έβαλα βανίλια με ημερομηνία λήξης όπως έλεγε στο site 01/2013.
Όταν μου ήρθαν τα κουτιά είδα ότι τελικά λήγουν 02/2013 και κυρίως δεν ήταν η γεύση βανίλια σκέτο αλλά french vanilia cream . Δεν ξέρω δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει την γεύση αλλά από τη σκέτη βανίλια καλύτερη πρέπει να είναι .

Άσε που είναι και λίγο πιο καθαρή μιας και έχει 25,2 πρωτεΐνη στα 31 γρ δηλαδή κοντά στο 82%......

----------


## Deest

η vanilla ice cream λέει σαν γεύση?(αν και είναι αντικειμενικό αυτό) 
για τη είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτήν  η στην elite της  dymatize  βανίλια με μόνο γνώμονα την γεύση  
πια να προτιμήσω  σε τιμή από εκεί που παίρνω είναι ίδια

----------


## xrhstosTakhs

> η vanilla ice cream λέει σαν γεύση?


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ANTUANE

λεω να δοκιμασω και βανιλια της ON γιατι την μπουχτησα την σοκολατα. ποια να προτιμησω? vanilla ice cream ή french vanilla creme?? εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα? ποια εχει πιο εντονη γευση? η μονη βανιλλια που εχω δοκιμασει ειναι η whey shake της syntrax και μου αρεσε πολυ..

----------


## ger1975

> λεω να δοκιμασω και βανιλια της ON γιατι την μπουχτησα την σοκολατα. ποια να προτιμησω? vanilla ice cream ή french vanilla creme?? εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα? ποια εχει πιο εντονη γευση? η μονη βανιλλια που εχω δοκιμασει ειναι η whey shake της syntrax και μου αρεσε πολυ..


Φίλε πάντως εγώ έχω την french vanilla creme της on και έχει απαλή γεύση  μου θυμίζει πολύ την κρέμα άνθος αραβοσίτου να ξέρεις.....ή τουλάχιστον κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως έχω δοκιμάσει και σκέτη βανίλια απο την dymatize αλλά καμιά σχέση . Εκείνη είχε έντονη γεύση βανίλιας αυτή όχι.

----------


## ArgoSixna

βανιλια εκανα παραγγελια για να φτιαξω κανενα περιεργο γλυκο και μπισκοτα .. αλλα δεν ξερω τι βανιλια θα μου στειλει σκετο βανιλια εγραφε στο σαιτ..

----------


## cuntface

αγωρασα απο xtream μια cookies and cream και μωλις πηγα σπιτι να τιν ανοιξω ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟΟΟΟ TELOs παντων αγανακτησα πηρα ενα μαχαιρι να κουνησω λιγο το καπακι το βαζω και ακουω ενα φσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ λεω οπα και δν ξερω μεσα σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτον ειχε βρωμιση ολο το δωματιο κατι σαν καμενη κανελα κατι τετοιο τελος παντον μετα απο αυτο ανοιξε το κουτι κανονικα αλλα τι διαολο να τανε αυτο σαν να εκανες εξαερωση στα σωματα εκανε

----------


## AlexakisKon

περιμένω τώρα ενα κουτι με γευση rocky, καλή είναι, αλλου που διαβασα λεει ειναι πολυ νοστιμη

----------


## ger1975

> περιμένω τώρα ενα κουτι με γευση rocky, καλή είναι, αλλου που διαβασα λεει ειναι πολυ νοστιμη


Μόλις την δοκιμάσεις φίλε μου για πες μας γιατί μου τελειώνει και εμένα και σε λίγες μέρες θα ξαναπαραγγείλω και σκεφτόμουν και αυτήν την γεύση......

----------


## giannis22

Εμενα παντως ειναι μια απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις και μετα ερχετε η βανιλια

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Μόλις την δοκιμάσεις φίλε μου για πες μας γιατί μου τελειώνει και εμένα και σε λίγες μέρες θα ξαναπαραγγείλω και σκεφτόμουν και αυτήν την γεύση......


σαν κορμο σοκολατα κατι πρεπει να 'ναι, μολις την φερουν θα βαλω σχολια

----------


## ArgoSixna

> αγωρασα απο xtream μια cookies and cream και μωλις πηγα σπιτι να τιν ανοιξω ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟΟΟΟ TELOs παντων αγανακτησα πηρα ενα μαχαιρι να κουνησω λιγο το καπακι το βαζω και ακουω ενα φσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ λεω οπα και δν ξερω μεσα σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτον ειχε βρωμιση ολο το δωματιο κατι σαν καμενη κανελα κατι τετοιο τελος παντον μετα απο αυτο ανοιξε το κουτι κανονικα αλλα τι διαολο να τανε αυτο σαν να εκανες εξαερωση στα σωματα εκανε


ΤΗΝ Αφησες διπλα απο καλοριφερ?

----------


## Char Aznable

Μια κριτικη και απο μενα.
Δοκιμασα την double rich chocolate,εχει παρα πολυ απαλη γευση,πολυ ωραια.Η γευση ειναι πιο ελαφρια και απο milko.(με νερο)
Διαλυτοτητα 10/10.
Δεν ξερω γιατι βλεπω αρνητικα σχολια για αυτη την γευση,εμενα μου αρεσε αρκετα.

----------


## Mikekan

> Μια κριτικη και απο μενα.
> Δοκιμασα την double rich chocolate,εχει παρα πολυ απαλη γευση,πολυ ωραια.Η γευση ειναι πιο ελαφρια και απο milko.(με νερο)
> Διαλυτοτητα 10/10.
> Δεν ξερω γιατι βλεπω αρνητικα σχολια για αυτη την γευση,εμενα μου αρεσε αρκετα.


Για μια φορα καλη ειναι, 2 κιλα ομως κουράζουν!

----------


## cuntface

> ΤΗΝ Αφησες διπλα απο καλοριφερ?


οχι ρε φιλε με το που την αγωρασα πηγα σπιτι και προσπαθησα να την ανοιξο στο κρεβατι μου την αφησα για 5 λεπτα και μετα την ανοιξα λιγο με το μαχαιρι και εκανε τον ηχο αυτον και βρωμησε ολο το δωματιο σαν καμενη κανελα

----------


## john john

μαγκες η πρωτεινη ειναι για τα πανυγηρια..απλα εχουν κανει πολυ καλο marketing και πατε ολοι και την αγοραζετε...

----------


## Mikekan

> μαγκες η πρωτεινη ειναι για τα πανυγηρια..απλα εχουν κανει πολυ καλο marketing και πατε ολοι και την αγοραζετε...


Που το στηρίζεις αυτό?

----------


## john john

> Που το στηρίζεις αυτό?


απο κουβεντες με ανθρωπους που γνωριζουν περι πρωτεινων και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια με αυτην..ακριβη πολυ για αυτα που σου προσφερει...

----------


## ArgoSixna

τζων επειδη δεν "φουσκωσες" εσυ απο την πρωτεινη , δεν σου φταιει η πρωτεινη  :01. Razz: 

και ο γασπαρης ελεγε 80+% και ουτε 30% δεν ειχε

----------


## john john

καλα εκει να δεις μουφα...(γασπαρης)..τεσπα ..

----------


## beefmeup

καποια ποστ που δεν αφορουν το θεμα πηγαν εδω.

----------


## mitsos3

Γνωριζει καποιος κανενα αξιοπιστο σαιτ που πουλα τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη,και συγκεκριμενα την extreme milk chocolate και σε σχετιικα χαμηλη τιμη?

----------


## ArgoSixna

http://www.musclebody.gr/whey-/138-o...whey-gold.html

παρε τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις αν εχει την γευση που θελεις.

----------


## AlexakisKon

ποοο παιδες η γευση rocky πολυ μπομπα, την συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα, συν το οτι με το που την ανοιξα μοσχοβολησε το δωματιο!!

----------


## ger1975

> ποοο παιδες η γευση rocky πολυ μπομπα, την συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα, συν το οτι με το που την ανοιξα μοσχοβολησε το δωματιο!!


Ωραίος . Με τι περίπου μοιάζει η γεύση?

----------


## Cougar

> παρε τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις αν εχει την γευση που θελεις


Πως προτείνεις έτσι αφθαίρετα σε κάποιον να προμηθευτεί το προϊόν απο αμφιβόλου ποιότητας προμηθευτή?
Ο αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας είναι τα x-treme store κάτι που μπορείτε να εξακριβόσετε εδώ :

http://www.optimumnutrition.com/retailers.php

Οι moderators δεν θα ήταν καλό να ελέγχουν τέτοιες ενέργειες?

Φιλικά πάντα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Cougar

> Γνωριζει καποιος κανενα αξιοπιστο σαιτ που πουλα τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη,και συγκεκριμενα την extreme milk chocolate και σε σχετιικα χαμηλη τιμη?


Όπως είπα και παραπάνω ο αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας της είναι τα συγκεκριμένα καταστήματα, για 10 το πολύ ευρώ διαφορά δεν είναι μαμακία να παζαρεύεις και την αξιοπιστία του σκευάσματος που πέρνεις? Στον οργανισμό σου το ρίχνεις στο κάτω κάτω, δεν αγοράζεις παπούτσια απο την Αγία Βαρβάρα  :01. Wink: 

Φιλικά Πάντα.

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Ωραίος . Με τι περίπου μοιάζει η γεύση?


 σαν κεικ σοκολατα η σαν καφε με γευση σοκολατα, γενικα σαν μπασταρδεμενη σοκολατα, αλλα πολυ ωραια γευση, και μυριζει πολυ ωραια!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πως προτείνεις έτσι αφθαίρετα σε κάποιον να προμηθευτεί το προϊόν απο αμφιβόλου ποιότητας προμηθευτή?
> Ο αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας είναι τα x-treme store κάτι που μπορείτε να εξακριβόσετε εδώ :
> 
> http://www.optimumnutrition.com/retailers.php
> 
> Οι moderators δεν θα ήταν καλό να ελέγχουν τέτοιες ενέργειες?
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα


Το εν λόγω λίνκ που προτάθηκε είναι απο τους χορηγούς της σελίδας.
Δεν ειναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας προμηθευτής και δεν αντίκειται στους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ να προτείνεται λινκ.

----------


## ArgoSixna

> Όπως είπα και παραπάνω ο αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας της είναι τα συγκεκριμένα καταστήματα, για 10 το πολύ ευρώ διαφορά δεν είναι μαμακία να παζαρεύεις και την αξιοπιστία του σκευάσματος που πέρνεις? Στον οργανισμό σου το ρίχνεις στο κάτω κάτω, δεν αγοράζεις παπούτσια απο την Αγία Βαρβάρα 
> 
> Φιλικά Πάντα.


Ας μην μιλησω για τα xtr που μονο σε 2-3 προιοντα αξιζουνε , στα 100 που εχουνε. και αυτα τα 2-3 να εχουνε τραβηξει υγρασια  :02. Shock:  ή  οταν πλησιαζει τις τιμες των αλλων να προκειται για ληγμενα ή με ημερομηνια ληξης σε ενα μηνα (α ναι οι υπολοιποι οταν ειναι να ληξουν δεν τα ριχνουν 3-4 ευρω αλλα μιση τιμη και βαλε).  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

Το μονο ευκολο πραγμα ειναι να στειλει ενα e-mail στην ΟΝ και να εξακριβωσει αν ειναι αυθεντικη ή οχι. φιλικα παντα  :03. Thumb up: 

ααα και μιας και γιναμε φιλαρακια , δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που προτινα τα xtr εδω στο φορουμ ειτε για οργανα γυμναστικης ειτε κατι αλλο.

----------


## Cougar

> Το εν λόγω λίνκ που προτάθηκε είναι απο τους χορηγούς της σελίδας.
> Δεν ειναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας προμηθευτής και δεν αντίκειται στους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ να προτείνεται λινκ.


Α με συγχορείτε τότε δεν είχα δει την χορηγία, απλά με γνώμονα την επίσημη σελίδα του προϊόντος σχημάτισα την συγκεκριμένη άποψη. Αλήθεια αφού αναφέρονται μόνο τα x-treme stores πως γνωρίζετε πως ο προμηθευτής είναι οκ? (απορία είναι δεν αντιλέγω πως έτσι είναι).
Επίσης αν γνώριζα πως η σελίδα ανείκει σε χόρηγο δεν θα έλεγα πως κακώς την πόσταρε, εγώ νόμιζα πως δεν ανήκει οπότε και θα ήταν τότε αντικανονικό σωστά?
Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση  :08. Toast:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις τηλεφωνικος με οποιοδηποτε εμπορο να του ζητησεις τους κωδικους απο τα προιοντα που θελεις να αγορασεις και να τους στειλεις στην εταιρεια για εξακριβωση!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Cougar

> Ας μην μιλησω για τα xtr που μονο σε 2-3 προιοντα αξιζουνε , στα 100 που εχουνε. και αυτα τα 2-3 να εχουνε τραβηξει υγρασια  ή  οταν πλησιαζει τις τιμες των αλλων να προκειται για ληγμενα ή με ημερομηνια ληξης σε ενα μηνα (α ναι οι υπολοιποι οταν ειναι να ληξουν δεν τα ριχνουν 3-4 ευρω αλλα μιση τιμη και βαλε). 
> 
> Το μονο ευκολο πραγμα ειναι να στειλει ενα e-mail στην ΟΝ και να εξακριβωσει αν ειναι αυθεντικη ή οχι. φιλικα παντα 
> 
> ααα και μιας και γιναμε φιλαρακια , δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που προτινα τα xtr εδω στο φορουμ ειτε για οργανα γυμναστικης ειτε κατι αλλο.


ΑργείςΣυχνά δεν μίλησα για την αξιοπιστία του καταστήματος στην ολότητα τους αλλά μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα το οποίο είναι οι επίσημοι προμηθευτές απο κει και πέρα βγένεις λίγο off καθώς ούτε για τις τιμές του καταστήματος έγινε λόγος αλλά ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες (εγώ τις ήξερα ούτως η άλλως).
Επίσης ούτε είπα κάτι που να σχετίζεσαι με τα x-treme store αρνητικά οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να μου αποδείξεις το αντίθετο αλλά όποτε θες πάμε και για καφφέ χαχα.

----------


## Cougar

> Μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις τηλεφωνικος με οποιοδηποτε εμπορο να του ζητησεις τους κωδικους απο τα προιοντα που θελεις να αγορασεις και να τους στειλεις στην εταιρεια για εξακριβωση!


Δεν γνώριζα την συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία, χρήσιμη πληροφορία να είσαι καλα!

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Εχω δοκιμασει την double rich chocolate και μπορω να πω οτι αν και δεν ειναι η πιο γευστικη πρωτεινη , ειναι απο τις καλυτερες της αγορας. 
Την συνηστω ανεπιφυλακτα σε ολους. Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει πεσει και η τιμη της σημαντικα. Αυτο ισως να οφειλεται οτι η ΟΝ εχει φτιαξει εργοστασια στην Ευρώπη.
Ελπιζω να μην αλλαξει η ποιοτητα της συγκριτικα με την Αμερικανικη.

----------


## dimitrispump

> Εχω δοκιμασει την double rich chocolate και μπορω να πω οτι αν και δεν ειναι η πιο γευστικη πρωτεινη , ειναι απο τις καλυτερες της αγορας. 
> Την συνηστω ανεπιφυλακτα σε ολους. Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει πεσει και η τιμη της σημαντικα. Αυτο ισως να οφειλεται οτι η ΟΝ εχει φτιαξει εργοστασια στην Ευρώπη.
> Ελπιζω να μην αλλαξει η ποιοτητα της συγκριτικα με την Αμερικανικη.


την επομενη φορα δοκιμασε και την xtreme chocolate της ON ,ειναι λιγο πιο γλυκια αλλα ειναι ωραια εγω της εκανα δοκιμη σε φακελακι και μου αρεσε,εχει και καλη τιμη στα xtρ.

----------


## Mikekan

Σαφέστατα καλύτερη η extreme Milk από τη Double Rich, καμία σχέση.

----------


## ger1975

> Σαφέστατα καλύτερη η extreme Milk από τη Double Rich, καμία σχέση.


Συμφωνώ η extreme milk είναι πολύ καλύτερη φτάνει βέβαια να αρέσει σε κάποιον η αρκετά γλυκιά γεύση....

----------


## iliasgtc

Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει την double rich chocolate και την cookies and cream.η double rich chocolate έχει τελείως αδιάφορη γεύση ενώ η cookies and cream είναι πιο γλυκιά.Επίσης κάνει απίστευτο συνδυασμό με την δεξτρόζη της warriorlab

----------


## snake133

Double Rich Chocolate:

Γευση : 4/10 ( με γάλα παίρνει 6/10, με ζεστό νερό 4/10 και με κρύο νερό 2/10 )
Διαλυτοτητα : 10/10 ( ξεκίνησε να διαλύεται ήδη μόλις μπήκε το νερό στο σέικερ )
Ποιοτητα : 10/10 ( Νομίζω από τις πιο ποιοτικές που υπάρχουν 24/30.4---->78.9% περιεκτικότητα και καθόλου φουσκώματα)
Τιμη : 7/10 ( 50 ευρώ και με τα μεταφορικά βγήκε 53 ευρώ από το ιταλικό )

Γενικος Βαθμος : 7.75/10

Η extreme milk chocolate μακράν καλύτερη. Αυτή αν την πίνω με νερό πάει να βγει  :02. Puke: 

Φιλικά

----------


## Cougar

Αρχικά να πω και εγώ πως την παρέλαβα προχθές για πρώτη φορά. Το καπάκι όντως ήταν πολύ σφιχτά κλεισμένο και η ετικέτα πάνω στην συσκευασία είναι ξεθωριασμένη όπως όταν κάτι το βαράει πολύ ο ήλιος και χάνει το χρώμα του. Το πλαστικό είναι μαύρο οπότε το μόνο πρόβλημα θα ήταν στην περίπτωση που το έχει βαρέσει πολύ και έχει ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία εσωτερικά κάτι που ίσως εξηγεί και το καπάκι. Τώρα βέβαια ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις...

Cream and Cookies λοιπόν, τέλεια διαλυτότητα και την δοκίμασα με νερό και ενώ λόγω οσμής νόμιζα πως θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αντιθέτως η γεύση ήταν απίστευτη! Πολύ πλούσια γεύση, γεμάτη χωρίς να σε λιγώνει η να σου αφήνει κάτι άσχημο. Με γάλα δεν την δοκίμασα αλλά αν ήταν έτσι με νερό τότε με γάλα θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη  :01. Wink: .

----------


## Greg1997

ποσο πρεπει να παιρνω και ποσες φορες την μερα? θα την αγορασω αυριο μεχρι σημερα ειχα παρει την mass 20 αλλα αυτη εινια καθαρη και λεει δοσολογια 1 scoop σε 300 ml νερό, 3 φορές την ημέρα τοσο πρεπει να παιρνω η ξερω γω 1 σκουπ το πρωι κ αλλα 2 μετα την προπονηση επισης μπορω να την πινω με το γαλα?

----------


## Arkouda

Ένα scoop τη φορά,το πόσες φορές την ημέρα εξαρτάται από τη διατροφή σου.Μπορείς να την πίνεις με γάλα

----------


## m1k3

1 σκουπ το πρωι με γαλα κ 1 μετα την προπονηση με νερο

----------


## baspax1

Παιδια θελω να παρω αυτη την πρωτεΐνη και να την συνδυάσω με υδατάνθρακες για μυϊκό ογκο και αύξηση βάρους ... αλλα με τι υδατανθρανες μπορω ; πχ βρωμη;; η δεξτροζη ειναι καλύτερη; εχει στα φαρμακεία τέτοια;

----------


## AlexakisKon

> 1 σκουπ το πρωι με γαλα κ 1 μετα την προπονηση με νερο


ακριβως έτσι παίρνω και γω :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panakos

> Παιδια θελω να παρω αυτη την πρωτεΐνη και να την συνδυάσω με υδατάνθρακες για μυϊκό ογκο και αύξηση βάρους ... αλλα με τι υδατανθρανες μπορω ; πχ βρωμη;; η δεξτροζη ειναι καλύτερη; εχει στα φαρμακεία τέτοια;


καλημερα φιλος!συνηθως ο συνδιασμος γινεται με δεξτροζη που την πουλανε και στα φαρμακεια αλλα λογικα πιο ακριβα απ' οτι σε καταστημα με συμπληρωματα διατροφης :01. Wink:

----------


## kotsoum

> καλημερα φιλος!συνηθως ο συνδιασμος γινεται με δεξτροζη που την πουλανε και στα φαρμακεια αλλα λογικα πιο ακριβα απ' οτι σε καταστημα με συμπληρωματα διατροφης


Δεξτροζη εγω παντως στα φαρμακεια δεν βρηκα.
Στον Διγκα 2,5 ευρω αν εισαι στη Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## baspax1

Μπα ηρακλειο κρητης ειμαι.. μαλλον θα πάω απο φαρμακείο...καποιος μου ειπε πχ οταν την πείνω με νερό σε ημερες που δουλευω στο οκταωρο μεσα να βαζω και 6 κουταλιές βρώμης για υδατάνθρακα... λεει ? η να το συμπληρώνω μονο με δεξτροζη ?

----------


## DMTRS90

Πηρα την γεύση μπανανα σημερα.Μου αρεσε αρκετα μπορω να πω..με γαλα ειναι πιο γλυκια απο τι με νερο..

----------


## iliasgtc

> Παιδια θελω να παρω αυτη την πρωτεΐνη και να την συνδυάσω με υδατάνθρακες για μυϊκό ογκο και αύξηση βάρους ... αλλα με τι υδατανθρανες μπορω ; πχ βρωμη;; η δεξτροζη ειναι καλύτερη; εχει στα φαρμακεία τέτοια;


Εγω φιλε μου την συνδυαζω με τη δεξτροζη της warriorlab.μονο μετα την προπονηση.επισησ εχω προσθεσει βρωμη στο πρωινο και φυσικα ρυζι τις περισσοτερες ημερες της εβδομαδας

----------


## ninjamousegr

Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει κάποιο φυσικό κατάστημα που μπορώ να την προμηθευτώ? έστω πιο ακριβά. Μένω βόρεια προάστεια. σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## panakos

απο αθηνα δεν φνωριζω αλλα την εχει ενας απο τους χορηγους του σιτε..

www.xtr.gr
δες που εχει καταστηματα και πηγαινε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## AlexakisKon

πηρα και μια cookies and cream, πολυ ωραια γευση και αρκετα ελαφρια, το αρωμα λιγο με χαλασε στην αρχη αλλα η γευση επανορθωνει, ελαφρυα και γλυκια οχι σαν την rocky που ειχα πριν που σε λιγωνε

----------


## panakos

η γευση ειναι εντελως υποκειμενιηκ υποθεση..εμενα πχ η κουκις η γευση μου ηταν απαισια στο στομα μου!
απο οπτιμουμ λατρευω βανιλια και ροκυ...
απο κουκις αυτη που με ειχε ξετρελανει ειναι η παλια νιτρο τεκ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## AlexakisKon

ροκυ ωραια ηταν απλα πολυ δυνατη, το αρωμα βεβαια ηταν απαιχτο, για βανιλια φοβαμαι να δοκιμασω γιατι ακουω δεν ειναι ωραια

----------


## Spyrous

Αυτην εχω τωρα και την χρησημοποιω εδω και 3βδομαδες οποτε μπορω να πω και εγω 2 σχολεια..
Ευπεπτη πολυ,αγλυκη πολυ ειναι σαν να μην πινεις σοκολατα(dubble chocolate eχω)αλλα σκετο νερο συγκριτικα με τις αλλες whey που εχω δοκιμασει(syntrax phd whey) τωρα δν ξερω αμα ειναι μουφα ή κανονικη σε σχεση με αυτο που καταπινω αυτο λεω!

----------


## iliasgtc

Εγω πηρα μια με γευση φραουλα και ειναι γεματη μεχρι το καπακι ενω οι προηγουμενες γευσεις που ειχα παρει ηταν λιγο πανω απτη μεση αν θυμαμαι καλα.επισης αυτη γραφει 77 servings ενω οι αλλες 73.ολες αγορασμενες απο xtr

----------


## dimitrispump

> Εγω πηρα μια με γευση φραουλα και ειναι γεματη μεχρι το καπακι ενω οι προηγουμενες γευσεις που ειχα παρει ηταν λιγο πανω απτη μεση αν θυμαμαι καλα.επισης αυτη γραφει 77 servings ενω οι αλλες 73.ολες αγορασμενες απο xtr


αναλογα τη γευση πανε κ τα γραμμαρια στο σκουπ αρα και οι δοσεις αναλογα.

----------


## TToni Shark

H cookies and cream απίστευτη γεύση με γιαούρτη και ταχίνι με μέλι :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Mikekan

Εμένα η cookies στην αρχη μου άρεσε πολυ, μεχρι να τελειώσει ομως η συσκευασία, η μικρή μάλιστα, την είχα σιχαθεί!

----------


## AlexakisKon

εμενα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου η cookies, βγαζει μια αλμυρα και δεν φερνει καθολου σε μπισκοτο, μονο κατι μαυρακια βαλαν για να σου δινουν μια εντυπωση

----------


## nniikkooss

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Πρίν από ενάμισι μήνα παρήγγειλα πρωτεϊνη από το ίντερνετ και συγκεκριμένα την Gold Standard της ON. Οκ όλα καλά και μάλιστα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος γιατί πρώτη φορά χρησιμοποιούσα πρωτεϊνη σε σκόνη και θεωρώ ότι με βοήθησε αρκετά. Πρίν από μία εβδομάδα, όταν μου τελείωσε, παρήγγειλα ξανά από το ίδιο e-shop. Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα όμως που την χρησιμοποιώ αισθάνομαι ότι έχει διαφόρα από την προηγούμενη. Ενώ διαλύω την δόση, στην ίδια ακριβώς ποσότητα νερού, αισθάνομαι ότι δεν είναι τόσο παχύρευστη όσο η προηγούμενη. Είναι πίο νερούλη. Και φοβάμαι μήπως δεν μου έχουν στείλει την αυθεντική. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας; Σας έχει τύχει να δείτε διαφόρα από κουτί σε κούτι; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## billy89

Ίδια γεύση παρήγγειλες?

----------


## nniikkooss

Ναι. Cookies and Cream.

----------


## Mikekan

Μου έχει συμβει και μένα.

Και να εχει διαφορετική υφή οπως λες αλλα το πιο περίεργο σε άλλη πρωτεινη πάλι της ON να έχει τελείως άλλη γεύση. 

Πιας το αυγό και κούρευτο!

----------


## NASSER

Μπορείς να ελέγξεις αν είναι από την ίδια παρτίδα, τότε ναι υπάρχει θέμα ή αν είναι από διαφορετική παρτίδα, ποια όντως έχει βγει από εργοστάσιο της εταιρείας. Πολλές φορές παρτίδα με παρτίδα έχουν διαφορά σε όλα.

----------


## billy89

Τελευταία άκουσα ότι άρχισε να λειτουργεί εργοστάσιο της ΟΝ στην Ευρώπη και γι αυτό έπεσαν και οι τιμές. Πιθανόν να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε "ευρωπαικές" εκδόσεις των προιόντων της που ίσως διαφέρουν από τις αμερικάνικες...

----------


## nniikkooss

Πώς μπορώ να το ελέγξω αυτό. Πού ακριβώς αναγράφεται στην ετικέτα ο αριθμός παρτίδας;

----------


## NASSER

Αυτό που λες ισχύει εδώ και χρόνια. Δεν άνοιξε τώρα εργοστάσιο της ΟΝ στην Ευρώπη...
Από την άλλη έχουμε άνοδο τιμών πρώτης ύλης και αυτό σημαίνει αύξηση τιμών σε όλα, όπως και έγινε. Μείωση δεν είδα ακόμα, παρά μόνο υποτιθέμενες προσφορές.

----------


## NASSER

> Πώς μπορώ να το ελέγξω αυτό. Πού ακριβώς αναγράφεται στην ετικέτα ο αριθμός παρτίδας;


Ο αριθμός παρτίδας πάει μαζί με την ημερομηνία λήξης του προιόντως. Διαφορετικά μπορεί να το έχει κάπου αλλού. Απο εταιρεία σε εταιρεία διαφέρει.

----------


## nniikkooss

Στο ένα γράφει 
BBE: MAY 2014
BATCH 0632574
06:17 2141

και στο άλλο
BBE: MAY 2014
BATCH: 084250
04:49 2326

----------


## billy89

> Αυτό που λες ισχύει εδώ και χρόνια. Δεν άνοιξε τώρα εργοστάσιο της ΟΝ στην Ευρώπη...
> Από την άλλη έχουμε άνοδο τιμών πρώτης ύλης και αυτό σημαίνει αύξηση τιμών σε όλα, όπως και έγινε. Μείωση δεν είδα ακόμα, παρά μόνο υποτιθέμενες προσφορές.


Από τον Ιανουάριο του 13 τα xtreme (για τα e-shop δεν ξέρω) έχουν σαφείς μειώσεις στα προιόντα της ΟΝ πχ στην πρωτείνη περίπου 13 ευρώ κάτω κλπ χωρίς να είναι σε προσφορά. 

Αυτό που λες δεν το ήξερα, οπότε δηλαδή ούτως ή άλλως παίρνουμε διαφορετικές εκδόσεις από τους αμερικάνους?

----------


## NASSER

> Στο ένα γράφει 
> BBE: MAY 2014
> BATCH 0632574
> 06:17 2141
> 
> και στο άλλο
> BBE: MAY 2014
> BATCH: 084250
> 04:49 2326


Επομένως είναι διαφορετικές παρτίδες. Μερικά συμπληρώματα όπως η κρεατίνη που έχω της ΟΝ έχουν και μια ετικέτα γνησιότητας που αναγράφει Authentic Products.

----------


## NASSER

> Από τον Ιανουάριο του 13 τα xtreme (για τα e-shop δεν ξέρω) έχουν σαφείς μειώσεις στα προιόντα της ΟΝ πχ στην πρωτείνη περίπου 13 ευρώ κάτω κλπ χωρίς να είναι σε προσφορά. 
> 
> Αυτό που λες δεν το ήξερα, οπότε δηλαδή ούτως ή άλλως παίρνουμε διαφορετικές εκδόσεις από τους αμερικάνους?


Τα xtreme έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν το κόστος εισαγωγής και παράλληλα ανταγωνίζονται πλέον τα ξένα e-shop με στόχο να πετύχουν καλύτερες τιμές για τον καταναλωτή. Ήδη σε πολλά επώνυμα προϊόντα (βιταμίνες κι μέταλλα που αγοράζω και εμπιστεύομαι) έχουν καλύτερες τιμές.
Απο τους Αμερικάνους πάντα παίρναμε τα τελευταία χρόνια διαφορετικές εκδόσεις εκτός αν γνωρίζεις πως το κατάστημα που προμηθεύεσαι τα συμπληρώματα σου εισάγουν από Αμερική, δικαιολογημένα είναι λίγο πιο ακριβοί λόγο κόστους μεταφορικών και τελωνίων (πλέον και αυτοί προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν τακτική λόγο κρίσης) αλλά τα προϊόντα έχουν διαφορά σε πολλά. Παλιά προμηθευόμουν universal και champion nutrition Αμερικάνικης έκδοσης απο κατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη και όντως είχαν διαφορά από τα ευρωπαϊκά τόσο σε γεύση και υφή όσο και οι συσκευασίες.

----------


## Mikekan

Πρεπει να δοκιμάσετε την double rich chocolate τη αμερικανική να δείτε τι θεϊκή γεύση εχει, ειναι όντως double rich σαν MILKO! 

Όχι σαν τη νερουλη double rich που παίρνουμε απο xtr, Πορτογάλο κτλ.

----------


## ger1975

Πάντως την double rich chocolate την έχω παραγγείλει 2 φορές από τον Πορτογάλο. Η πρώτη πριν κανά τρίμηνο και ήταν όντως νερουλή και χάλια σε γεύση....
Τώρα πριν 20 ημέρες περίπου παράγγειλα πάλι την ίδια γεύση αλλά αυτήν την φορά σε φακελάκια που την είχε προσφορά(έλεγε σοκολάτα αλλά ήρθε double rich chocolate) και η γεύση είναι διαφορετική .... πιο πηχτή και πιο έντονη γεύση.... ακόμα και η υφή της είναι διαφορετική....

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.....

----------


## nniikkooss

> Πάντως την double rich chocolate την έχω παραγγείλει 2 φορές από τον Πορτογάλο. Η πρώτη πριν κανά τρίμηνο και ήταν όντως νερουλή και χάλια σε γεύση....
> Τώρα πριν 20 ημέρες περίπου παράγγειλα πάλι την ίδια γεύση αλλά αυτήν την φορά σε φακελάκια που την είχε προσφορά(έλεγε σοκολάτα αλλά ήρθε double rich chocolate) και η γεύση είναι διαφορετική .... πιο πηχτή και πιο έντονη γεύση.... ακόμα και η υφή της είναι διαφορετική....
> 
> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.....


Ποιός είναι ο Πορτογάλος;

----------


## sobral

πολλά χρόνια τώρα πίνετε την ευρωπαϊκή έκδοση...αμερικάνικη έχω να δω χρόνια τώρα. Είναι εύκολο και από το κουτί να το καταλάβεις. Πάντως δύσκολα βρίσκει κανείς. Το ευρωπαϊκό εργοστάσιο της είναι Ιρλανδία αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## sobral

> Τα xtreme έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν το κόστος εισαγωγής και παράλληλα ανταγωνίζονται πλέον τα ξένα e-shop με στόχο να πετύχουν καλύτερες τιμές για τον καταναλωτή.


Αυτό ισχύει και πιστεύω πως έχει αγκαλιαστεί από το αγοραστικό κοινό, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμένα που σπάνια αγόραζα από εκεί παλαιότερα (τιμές φαρμακείο κανονικά πριν),ενώ τελευταία πήρα διάφορα για μένα και για φίλους. Πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω πως το πέτυχαν αυτό και από ποιους (χώρα προέλευσης; ) προμηθεύονται τώρα τα προϊόντα τους...

----------


## Redbul

Τελικά που έγκειται η υπεροχή της εν λόγω μάρκας; Η περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη, απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, είναι η ίδια. Είναι ότι απορροφάται καλύτερα;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Just marketing  :03. Thumb up: 
Ένα απλο blend, όπως πολλές άλλες. (Concetrate & Isolate)

----------


## Char Aznable

Χτες πηρα να δοκιμασω την rocky road.Δεν μου αρεσει καθολου η γευση της.Η διαλυτοτητα ομως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη,απλα ακομα τραβαω τα μαλλια μου που πηρα την 2,2 κιλα.
Οχι τιποτα,αλλα ειχα δει και καλα σχολια για αυτη την γευση. (Καθαρα θεμα προτιμησης μαλλον)

----------


## NASSER

> Τελικά που έγκειται η υπεροχή της εν λόγω μάρκας; Η περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη, απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, είναι η ίδια. Είναι ότι απορροφάται καλύτερα;


Η εν λόγο εταιρεία ήταν επικρατέστερη σε σχέση με τις άλλες σε θέμα περιεκτικότητας, ακόμα και τώρα είναι στο 80% και όχι 75%, στη διαλυτότητα της που έπαιρνε  τουλάχιστο 9/10, και στην καλή γεύση που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει εμπλουτίσει πρώτη σε ποικιλία. Στην Αμερική πολύ γρήγορα έφτασε να είναι πρώτη σε πωλήσεις, κάτι που επηρέασε την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά και μέχρι σήμερα θεωρείται από τις καλύτερες εταιρείες και πιο δημοφιλή.

----------


## just chris

εχω δοκιμασει δυο γευσεις. τη milk choco και τη vanilla ice cream. ηταν ξεπλυματα πρωτεινων η γευση,πιο νερουλη πεθαινεις! κ ναι δοκιμασα κ με λιγοτερο νερο κ με παραπανω ποσοτητα. οποτε για τη γευση μη βαζεις κ το χερι σου στη φωτια...

----------


## NASSER

just chris ότι πουλάει, έχει και τις περισσότερες απομιμήσεις. Προσωπικά δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο με την εν λόγο εταιρεία και έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές γεύσεις της τόσο στο παρελθόν όσο και πρόσφατα. 
Για πολύ νερουλή και μη κολακευτικές γεύσεις έχω ακούσει και εγώ. Έπειτα παίζει και το γεγονός της συνήθειας. Δηλαδή αν έχεις συνηθίσει σε αρκετά παχύρρευστες πρωτεΐνες κάποιες να σου φαίνονται νερουλές και με τις γεύσεις παρόμοια κατάσταση.

----------


## Mikekan

Το ότι δεν ειναι πολυ γλυκές βέβαια μπορείς να το δεις και θετικά, ότι δεν έχουν πολλές γλυκαντικές και άλλες βλακείες.

----------


## just chris

εχω δει εδω μεσα να λενε οτι οι αμερικανικες ειναι καλυτερες απ'τις ευρωπαικες.δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο...

----------


## NASSER

Στην Ελλάδα θα φας ευρωπαϊκή, μην την ψάχνουμε και πολύ... Σε κανέναν πλέον δεν συμφέρει η εισαγωγή από Αμερική σε ποσότητες εμπορίου. Δεν ξέρω με την ισοτιμία ευρώ και δολαρίου αν είναι μια καλή σκέψη η αγορά από Αμερική, όσο να ναι όλοι προτιμούν τις σταθερές συναλλαγές. Και εγώ έχω φάει αμερικάνικα προϊόντα και είναι παχύρρευστα σε υφή και έχουν καλές γεύσεις. Αλλά όπως είπε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω, πιο γλυκό σημαίνει περισσότερα γλυκαντικά και τα ευρωπαϊκά στανταρ και έλεγχοι είναι αυστηροί σαυτους τους τομείς. Επομένως το πιο είναι καλύτερο είναι κάτι που ο καθένας μπορεί να κρίνει για τον εαυτό του.
Σε μια αξιολόγηση σε εξωτερικό site διάβασα ένα σχόλιο για μια άλλη πρωτεΐνη που έλεγε, όλα καλά και ωραία αλλά έχει πολύ χοληστερίνη... Να του δώσω άδικο ή να του πω πως δεν πρέπει να τον απασχολεί? Ο καθένας έχει τους ενδοιασμούς του και τις απαιτήσεις του. Προσωπικά να πίνεται λέω και να χωνεύεται. Αν δεν μου αρέσει η μια, μου ξινίζει η άλλη, τότε να πάω για αυγά και κοτοπουλάκι και να αφήσω τα συμπληρώματα να τα φάνε οι άλλοι  :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

απλα θελω να πινεται ευχαριστα,παντως σωστα το θετεις!

----------


## Stefanos4

Πίνεται ευχάριστα. Εξαρτατςι βέβαια το γούστο του καθενος . Το σκουπ είναι λευκο Η χρυσαφί;  70 ml γράφει στον πάτο του σκουπ σας;

----------


## AlexakisKon

λευκο και δεν γραφει τιποτα, βασικα ουτε λευκο, κατι σαν διαφανο

----------


## Stefanos4

Στον πάτο του σκουπ μου λεει Pont 70ml .διάφανο ψηλο ειναι. Από ελληνικό ονλαιν την πήρα. Κανεις άλλος;

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Στον πάτο του σκουπ μου λεει Pont 70ml .διάφανο ψηλο ειναι. Από ελληνικό ονλαιν την πήρα. Κανεις άλλος;


ε την ιδια εχουμε λογικα, μαλλον και το δικο μου λεει και δεν το προσεξα

----------


## Stefanos4

Θενκς φιλε. Για να δω διαφορες ήθελα. Σα ρευστοτητα πάντως και μενα ψιλό νερουλη είναι άλλα δε με χαλαει

----------


## dimitrispump

> Στον πάτο του σκουπ μου λεει Pont 70ml .διάφανο ψηλο ειναι. Από ελληνικό ονλαιν την πήρα. Κανεις άλλος;


απο το xtreme την ειχα παρει εγω, αυτο εγραφε το σκουπ,απο που την πηρες? στειλ πμ μνμ.

----------


## AlexakisKon

σημερα πήρα μια με γευση μπανανα, για να δουμε!!

----------


## Stefanos4

το σκουπ μου ειναι σχετικα ψηλο και λεει στον πατο 70 ml
αρα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω αλλο? (εχω ενα 30μλ)
για να παρω απο τα 30 γρ τα 24 της πρωτεινης που λεει

----------


## reborn

παντως πριν λιγο καιρο προσεξα καποια αποκληση απο γευση σε γευση που εχει σε περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης, και χοληστερινης πχ η βανιλια

----------


## billy89

> το σκουπ μου ειναι σχετικα ψηλο και λεει στον πατο 70 ml
> αρα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω αλλο? (εχω ενα 30μλ)
> για να παρω απο τα 30 γρ τα 24 της πρωτεινης που λεει


Δε χρειάζεσαι άλλο σωστό είναι.

Πάντως εγώ που ζυγίζω έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ένα σκουπ δεν είναι 30 γρ προιόντος είναι περίπου 26. Δηλαδή θέλει 1 και κάτι για να πιάσεις 30 γρ, εκτός αν το γεμίζεις τέρμα επάνω κάνοντας δηλαδή βουναλάκι πάνω από το σκουπ.

----------


## Redbul

Ξεκολλήστε πια με τις γεύσεις. Πρωτεϊνη παίρνετε, όχι κάποιο γλυκό...

----------


## kotsoum

+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## and345

> Ξεκολλήστε πια με τις γεύσεις. Πρωτεϊνη παίρνετε, όχι κάποιο γλυκό...


δεν ξερω για τα αλλα παιδια αλλα θα πω για μενα.
απο την στιγμη που ειναι κατι που περνεις πανω απο μια φορα την μερα συνηθως (νομιζω ελαχιστοι εχουν τσο καλη διατροφη και και τα λεφτα για να την περνουν απο την τροφη) ειναι κατι που δεν θες να ειναι απλα ανεκτο.
αν επισης αν εχει μια καλη γευση, μετα δεν εχεις και την επιθυμια για γλυκο οπως αναφερεις
και τελος.. λες (οχι εσυ συγκεκριμενα) οκ στα pre,  οκ στο ενα, οκ στο αλλο, ενα μην εχεις και κατι που να σου φτιαχνει την γευση ? 
φιλικα παντα και sorry gia to off-topic

On topic  εχω δοκιμασει γευση σοκολατα και κρεμα μπισκοτο.
κρεμα μπισκοτο την ειχα σηνη8ως για πρωινο με γαλα και ηταν πολυ καλη (ασχετο οτι στο βαρελι εχει μυροδια καπουτσινο) και την ειχα παρει μονο για αλλαγη στην γευση 1κιλο. για συνεχεια πιστευω θα με κουραζε.
η σοκολατα ειναι η μονιμη, και ο μονος λογος που μπορω αλλαξω ειναι το οικονομικο γιατι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.
και διαλυτοτητα φοβερη εχει,
και δεν φουσκωνει

----------


## AlexakisKon

για την μπανανα ενα θα πω, ειναι Χ Α Λ Ι Α
σαν να πινεις αλευρι
δεν νομιζω να ξαναπαρω γενικα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη, πολυ χαλια γευσεις!!

----------


## reborn

> Ξεκολλήστε πια με τις γεύσεις. Πρωτεϊνη παίρνετε, όχι κάποιο γλυκό...


ειναι οπως το βλεπει ο καθενας εγω προσωπικα μονο για αναπληρωση πρωτεινης απο κει και περα αν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα γιατι οχι και μια με γγευση,και οχι μια απλη βλεπε mp

----------


## kazos_GR

πεδεσ 1 απορια εγω πηρα την συγκεκριμενει whey ενω εχει αλλη μυρωδια οταν ειναι στο κουτι σε σκωνη μολις την ανακατεψω με νερο καπως αλλαζη η μυριωδια και κατι αλλο δεν διαλυεται ευκολα και αφινει και κατι μπαλακια μικρα βεβαια αλλα αφηνη διπλη σοκολατα πιρα

----------


## Mikekan

Την απορία δεν μας είπες ομως.

----------


## kazos_GR

η απορια ειναι αν εχει αλλος το ιδιο προβλημα με την μυρωδια και τους σβολους........

----------


## skoutelas13

ποσο καιρο διαρκει η συσκευασια των 908gr και των 2273gr με φυσιολογικη δοσολογια, δηλαδη 1 scoop to πρωι και 1.5 μετα την προπονηση???

----------


## Mikekan

Το scoop είναι 30γρ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## totis

οσες πρωτεινες και να δοκιμασα παλι στην gold standard καταληγω......η καλυτερη πρωτεινη με διαφορα σε ποιοτητα οσο και σε συστατικα......παραδειγμα η gold standard εχει σαν πρωτο συστατικο  Whey Protein Isolate και δευτερο Whey Protein Concentrate.....ενω οι αντιστοιχες πρωτεινες εχουνε σαν πρωτο συστατικο Whey Protein Concentrate και μετα Whey Protein Isolate....που αυτο σημαινει οτι αυτες ειναι χαμηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας.....αλλο ενα που μου αρεσει ειναι οτι η gold standard εχει λιγα και καλα συστατικα αν διαβασεται απο πισω ενω  αλλες πρωτεινες κοιτας απο πισω τα συστατικα και βλεπεις ολοκληρο ποιημα τοσα πολλα και αχρηστα και επικυνδινα συστατικα.......απο γευσεις οι αγαπημενες μου η Double Rich Chocolate,η Extreme Milk Chocolate και τελευταιο κολλημα η Mocha Cappuccino φανταστικη μια και ειμαι λατρης του καφε......για βανιλια θα προτεινα επειδη βγαζει δυο διαφορετικες γευσεις την French Vanilla Creme και οχι την Vanilla Ice Cream η οποια μου φανηκε κατωτερη.......πολλες φορες που παω αμερικη αγοραζω και εχω να πω οτι ειναι ενα κλικ ολες οι γευσεις πιο καλες ειδικα της φραουλας η οποια δεν παιζεται ενω η ευρωπαικη αφηνει μια πολυ ελαφρια γευσει στο τελος φαρμακιλας....ολες οι αλλες γευσεις πολυ καλες κανενα προβλημα.....

----------


## sokinso

Η μπισκοτο και κρεμα τι λενε απο γευση?
Ειχα την σοκολατα και την βανιλια που ηταν πολυ καλες.

----------


## panakos

οι γευσεις αδερφε ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικες!
πχ η μπισκοτο στους περισσοτερους αρεσει αλλα σε εμενα προσωπικα δεν αρεσε καθολου...

----------


## kotsoum

cookies & cream μακραν η καλυτερη γευση απο ON

----------


## Mikekan

Πρεπει να είσαι ο μόνος που το λέει αυτο!  :01. Mr. Green:  γούστα βέβαια ειναι αυτα.

----------


## AlexakisKon

rocky η καλυτερη που δοκιμασα μεχρι τωρα, μπανανα η χειροτερη...

----------


## kostasgwc

gia 8a h8ela na mou poite pia einai kalhterh whey. nitro-tech,whey gold standard,phase 8.

----------


## baspax1

> gia 8a h8ela na mou poite pia einai kalhterh whey. nitro-tech,whey gold standard,phase 8.


Εγω σε αυτην ειχα κατασταλάξει αλλα με αυτα που ακουω περι μουφας περι γευση και ιστορίες για αγρίους καλυτερα να πάρω μια Whey Hydro Isolate (Xcore) πρωτείνη που ουτως η αλλως δεν ειναι τοσο εμπορική εχει περιπου τα ιδια συστατικά μπορει και καλύτερα και ειναι και ποιο φθηνή και βγάζει και ποιο πολλα scoop.. και απο τον πορτογάλο που λέτε και εσεις ειναι πρωτη σε πωλήσεις και 3η η on.. δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τυχαιο να την προτιμά τοσος κόσμος.
Whey Hydro Isolate (Xcore) λεγαιτε http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...solate-(Xcore)
Μην αρχίσεται το κράξιμο δεν ξέρω πολλά απο πρωτείνες αλλα αντικειμενικά οπως τα βλέπει κανείς δεν μου δείχνει καλή εικόνα στο φόρουμ αυτη η τοσο ποιοτική ON

----------


## xgiwrgos

> Εγω σε αυτην ειχα κατασταλάξει αλλα με αυτα που ακουω περι μουφας περι γευση και ιστορίες για αγρίους καλυτερα να πάρω μια Whey Hydro Isolate (Xcore) πρωτείνη που ουτως η αλλως δεν ειναι τοσο εμπορική εχει περιπου τα ιδια συστατικά μπορει και καλύτερα και ειναι και ποιο φθηνή και βγάζει και ποιο πολλα scoop.. και απο τον πορτογάλο που λέτε και εσεις ειναι πρωτη σε πωλήσεις και 3η η on.. δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τυχαιο να την προτιμά τοσος κόσμος.
> Whey Hydro Isolate (Xcore) λεγαιτε http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...solate-(Xcore)
> Μην αρχίσεται το κράξιμο δεν ξέρω πολλά απο πρωτείνες αλλα αντικειμενικά οπως τα βλέπει κανείς δεν μου δείχνει καλή εικόνα στο φόρουμ αυτη η τοσο ποιοτική ON


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sanitarium20

ΤΗ χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κανα χρόνο και αγαπημένες γεύσεις είναι η vanilla ice cream και strawberry banana, ενώ χειρότερες είναι το cream and cookies και σιχαμένη η tropical punch.

Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι ποια είναι η καλύτερη δοσολογία; Μόνο μετά την προπόνηση; Και το πρωί; Κάποιοι παίρνουν και πριν την προπόνηση. Γενικά τι συνηθίζεται; Εγώ για να μαι ειλικρινής έπαιρνα πάντα μετά την προπόνηση δύο scoop, ενώ και κάποιες μέρες που δεν είχα γεύματα με πολύ πρωτείνη μπορεί να έπαιρνα και πριν. Να το συνεχίσω έτσι; Ή κάνω λάθος; Επίσης 1 scoop ή 2; Και τέλος πόσο νερό;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## stef25

Εγώ για να μαι ειλικρινής έπαιρνα πάντα μετά την προπόνηση δύο scoop, ενώ και κάποιες μέρες που δεν είχα γεύματα με πολύ πρωτείνη μπορεί να έπαιρνα και πριν. Να το συνεχίσω έτσι; Ή κάνω λάθος; 

Δύο σκουπ μαζί είναι υπερβολή...Δεν μπορείς να αφομοιώσεις τόση πρωτείνη μονοκοπανιά, οπότε το δεύτερο σκουπ είναι πεταμένα λεφτά..

----------


## sanitarium20

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.. Θα το γυρίσω στο ένα τότε! Να πίνω άλλο ένα είτε πρωί είτε πριν την προπόνηση τις ημέρες που δεν περιλαμβάνει πολύ πρωτείνη το γεύμα μου; Ή είναι υπερβολή και αυτό;

----------


## stef25

Εγώ προσωπικά πίνω 3 σκουπ την ημέρα συμπεριλαμβανομένου και τις μέρες που δεν έχω προπόνηση, αλλά είμαι 1,92 στο ύψος και προπονούμαι 5 φορές την εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον μιάμιση ώρα τη φορά..Το θέμα είναι να υπολογίσεις πόση πρωτείνη χρειάζεσαι ημερισίως για τον στόχο που έχεις βάλει και την προπόνηση που κάνεις, έπειτα βλέπεις σε τι ποσοστό μπορείς να την καλύψεις από τη διατροφή σου και ότι ποσότητα περισσεύει την συμπληρώνεις με τα σκουπ (γι αυτό άλλωστε λέγονται και συμπληρώματα)...Προσπάθησε όμως οι λήψη πρωτείνης να είναι ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένη κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας ώστε να τροφοδοτείς τον οργανισμό σου με πρωτείνη που θα μπορεί να την αφομοιώσει και να μην τον μπουκώνεις, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορει να την αξιοποιεί όπως πρέπει...Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι μέρες που προπονήσαι και οι μέρες που ξεκουράζονται δεν πρέπει να έχουν μεγάλες αποκλύσεις σε θερμίδες και θρεπτικά συστατικά, για να μην αποσυντονίζεται ο οργανισμός...

----------


## sanitarium20

Και εγώ είμαι 1.95 κάνω βάρη 4-5 φορές τη βδομάδα και παίζω και μπάσκετ ερασιτεχνικά σε μία ομάδα, οπότε κάνω και εκεί προπόνηση 3 φορές τη βδομάδα. Οπότε συνολικά διαρκεί μέσο όρο καμιά ωρίτσα το πρόγραμμα με τα βάρη μου (ίσως και λίγο λιγότερο, ανάλογα τη μέρα) και άλλη μιάμιση ώρα η προπόνηση μπάσκετ. 

Επίσης, συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες για την λήψη της πρωτείνης σε ώρες της ημέρας που δεν μπουκώνει ο οργανισμός. Για το λόγο αυτό ακολουθώντας διατροφή 5 γευμάτων τη μέρα, προσπαθώ να την πίνω πάντα απόγευμα μετά τα βάρη (κάνω πάντα απόγευμα βάρη, άλλοτε νωρίτερα και άλλοτε αργότερα, ανάλογα και τι ώρα έχω προπόνηση μπάσκετ) οπότε και μπορεί να χάσω το 4ο γεύμα, ή μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο πλούσιο σε πρωτείνη. Αλλά εσύ παίρνεις 3 scoop είπες. Πότε τα παίρνεις μέσα στη διάρκεια της μέρας; Πίνεις ένα πρωί ας πούμε, ένα μετά την προπόνηση με τα βάρη και άλλο ένα πότε; Γιατί εγώ που σου είπα νωρίτερα ότι παίρνω 2 scoop μετά τα βάρη σου φάνηκε υπερβολικό είπες. Βοήθησε με να καταλάβω σε παρακαλώ.

Τέλος αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι αυτό που λες ότι θα πρέπει να υπολογίσω πόση πρωτείνη χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός μου καθημερινά. Πώς θα το υπολογίσω αυτό;

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## stef25

1,95 ε?Είσαι και συ φίλε μου θηριάκη λοιπόν!!! :03. Thumb up:  Με το επίπεδο αθλητικής δραστηριότητας που έχεις εάν θέλεις να αυξήσεις τη μυική σου μάζα πρέπει να προσλαμβάνεις ημερισίως  1,5 με 2 Χ σωματικό βάρος= γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. Για παράδειγμα εγώ που είμαι 87κιλά χρειάζομαι 87Χ2=174γραμμάρια πρωτείνης τη μέρα..Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δες στο θέμα διατροφή-πρωτείνη στο σίτε...Όπως καταλαβαίνεις άνδρες με τη δική μας σωματική διάπλαση και ύψος χρειάζονται πολύ προσεγμένη διατροφή γιατί τα γραμμάρια πρωτεινής που χρειαζόμαστε είναι πολλά και πάνω από το μέσο όρο και το να τρως πάντα στεγνά όχι και πολύ εύκολο :01. Razz:  Εγώ τα μοιράζω τα σκουπ 3 φορές τη μέρα, 1το πρωί που οπωσδήποτε χρειάζομαι πρωτείνη αφού κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου ο οργανισμός ήταν σε ασυτία, 1 μία ώρα μετά το μεσημεριανό και 1 μετά την προπόνηση το βράδυ...Συνήθως τα έπαιρνα με νερό αλλά επειδή όπως σου είπα οι απαιτούμενες ποσότητες είναι μεγάλες, ξεκίνησα να τα πίνω με γάλα, οπότε συν 9γραμμάρια από το γάλα..Τα 2 σκουπ όμως είναι περίπου 48γραμμάρια πρωτείνης, οπότε μπουκώνεις...

----------


## sanitarium20

Είσαι πολύ επεξηγηματικός. Οπότε εγώ που είμαι περίπου 100 κιλά ας πούμε ότι χρειάζομαι γύρω στα 200 γρ. ημερησίως. Ωραία το σκουπ έχει πχ 20 25 γραμ. Τα υπόλοιπα φαγητά που τρώω πώς θα ξέρω πόσο έχουν; Δηλαδή αν τρώω μία μερίδα κοτόπουλο με ρύζι, ένα πιάτο φακές, μία σαλάτα, ένα μπολάκι γιαούρτι, ένα τοστ με κασέρι και γαλοπούλα... Τυχαία τα λέω όλα αυτά... Για να καταλάβεις τους προβληματισμούς μου.

Αυτό με το 1,2 με 2 φορές το σωματικό βάρος πώς προκύπτει φίλε μου;

Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.. Με τι άλλο συνδυάζεις εσύ προσωπικά την πρωτείνη που πίνεις από θέμα συμπληρωμάτων;

----------


## stef25

Βασικά άρχισε να διαβάζεις τις ετικέτες των τροφίμων που καταναλώνεις, το πινακάκι με τα θρεπτικά συστατικά τα λέει όλα. Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα τρόφιμα ξεκίνα να μελετάς το σίτε το οποίο στην ενότητα διατροφή είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό!Μπορείς βεβαια να αγοράσεις και κάποιο σχετικό οδηγό από βιβλιοπωλείο αλλά άμα ψάξεις στο ιντερνετ τα βρίσκεις όλα τζάμπα :03. Thumb up: Σιγά σιγά θα διαμορφώσεις τη διατροφή σου με βάσει το τι δουλεύει πάνω σου, με τον καιρό θα εξελίσεις περισσότερο το διατροφικό σου πλάνο :01. Wink:  Ο κανόνας αυτός είναι γενικά ευρέως αποδεκτός, αν διαβάσεις το σιτε στην ενότητα πρωτείνη θα δεις ότι ο συντελεστής εξαρτάται από το φύλο και την ένταση της αθλητικής δραστηριότητας....Εγώ την πίνω με νερό ή γάλα...έχω ακούσει και κάποιους που την πίνουν με χυμό, άλλοι την βάζουν το πρωί με δημητριακά στο γάλα, άλλοι φτιάχνουν μέχρι και ρυζόγαλα,κρέμες με την whey...ό τι αρέσει σε σένα...

----------


## stef25

Με τι άλλο συνδυάζεις εσύ προσωπικά την πρωτείνη που πίνεις από θέμα συμπληρωμάτων; 


Σόρρυ μπερδεύτικα, νόμιζα ρωτούσες με τι πίνω την πρωτείνη...Δεν παίρνω κάποιο  συμπλήρωμα πέραν της πρωτείνης...

----------


## sanitarium20

Ok stef25 ευχαριστώ φίλε!

----------


## kounoupis

μολις σημερα πηρα την φρενς βανιλια.ανοιξα το βαρελι και μυρισε πααααρα πολυ εντονα φαρμακιλα... ετσι ειναι? πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα γενικα και στην καταπωση ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## kounoupis

επισης αντι για "primary source" διπλα απ το "whey protein isolates" γραφει hydrowhey peptides.γιατι αυτο?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Η φραουλα κι εγω θυμαμαι να εχει αυτη την "φαρμακιλα". Οσο για το αλλο που λες, μπορει να εχεις πιο παλια παρτιδα. Αν ειναι ενταξει η ημερομηνια δεν εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## Nickolas

Αυτό που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση με τη γεύση σοκολάτα είναι η ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ μυρωδιά της, λες θα βάλω ένα scoop στο γάλα και θα πιω νέκταρ... και πίνεις νερομένο κακάο.

Όχι ότι είναι άσχημη, ίσως και να βολεύει που είναι έτσι "ξεθωριασμένη" η γεύση της για να κάθεται απαλότερα στο στομάχι.

Σαν πρωτεΐνη είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή σε σχέση περιεκτικότητας και τιμής (και χωρίς παραγγελία από το εξωτερικό).

----------


## magavaTOUT

Ισχυει αυτο, η σχεση μυρωδιας-γευσης ειναι καπως περιεργη. Αλλα σκεψου και το αλλο. Οσο λιγοτερο γλυκια, τοσο λιγοτερα τεχνητα γλυκαντικα  :01. Wink:  
Επισης ειχα να παρω ON γυρω στους 6 μηνες, και μου φαινεται οτι αλλαξε η διαλυτοτητα προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## sanitarium20

Ξέρω πως θα γελάσετε/κράξετε αλλά εχω μία ηλίθια ερώτηση... Η πρωτείνη αρταίνει;;;  :01. Smile Wide: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tsoumi7

Ναι φίλε μ εννοείται ότι αρτενει.μονο κ μόνο απο τ όνομα όρου γάλακτος το καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## sanitarium20

Ευχαριστώ! Το υπέθεσα...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikekan

Τι σημαίνει "αρταίνει"? :01. Unsure:

----------


## cuntface

> Τι σημαίνει "αρτένει"?


τσ τσ τσ τσ τσ τσ :05. Biceps:

----------


## Mikekan

χαχα, είμαι στη δουλειά, έχω ρωτήσω 10 άτομα γύρω μου και δεν ξέρει κανένας.

----------


## ger1975

Εγώ πάντως ξέρω δύο έννοιες αυτού του ρήματος......  φαντάζομαι θα εννοείται την μία έννοια που έχει σχέση με την νηστεία ...γιατί η άλλη μάλλον δεν κολλάει...χαχαχαχ

----------


## stef25

προιόν                        η whey gold standart της on

ποσότητα                    4 συσκευασίες(2.273γρ)=9.092γρ

χρονικό διάστημα          5μήνες

χρήματα που ξόδεψα     220ευρώ

απολογισμός                μια τρύπα στο νερό, πεταμένα λεφτά

----------


## cuntface

> προιόν                        η whey gold standart της on
> 
> ποσότητα                    4 συσκευασίες(2.273γρ)=9.092γρ
> 
> χρονικό διάστημα          5μήνες
> 
> χρήματα που ξόδεψα     220ευρώ
> 
> απολογισμός                μια τρύπα στο νερό, πεταμένα λεφτά


δηλ τι περιμενες ακριβως?

----------


## stef25

Μια καλύτερη μυικότητα από το να μην χρησιμοποιούσα καθόλου συμπλήρωμα...

----------


## snake133

> Μια καλύτερη μυικότητα από το να μην χρησιμοποιούσα καθόλου συμπλήρωμα...


Ναι αλλά υπολόγισε και τα χρήματα που θα έδινες για καθημερινή πρόσληψη πρωτείνης 3-4 scoop ανά μέρα, ανάλογο σε φαγητό, οπότε σου βγαίνει περίπου τα ίδια χρήματα αν όχι και περισσότερα. Επιπλέον και η δυσκολία-χρόνος του να βράζεις αυγά-φαγητά κλπ. Κερδισμένος είσαι κατά τη γνώμη μου, όχι χαμένος  :08. Toast:

----------


## stef25

Φίλε μου δεν αρκέστηκα στο συμπλήρωμα, κάνω και διατροφή παράλληλα, οπότε όλα αυτά που λες τα έκανα ούτως ή άλλως...Ο συνδυασμός διατροφής, 5μέρες τη βδομάδα γυμν. +η ποσότητα συμπληρώματος που ανέφερα  απέδωσαν ότι απέδωσε στο παρελθόν η ίδια διατροφή με την ίδια προπόνηση ΧΩΡΙΣ συμπλήρωμα..Απλά και κατανοητά πιστεύω μιλάω...

----------


## kazos_GR

με πρωτεινη τι διαφορα θα δεις? δεν ειναι steroid απλα ειναι μια ευκολια στο να μην μαγειρευεις πολλες φορες ειναι σαν να τρως κρεας η γαλα...

----------


## GodSlayer

> με πρωτεινη τι διαφορα θα δεις? δεν ειναι steroid απλα ειναι μια ευκολια στο να μην μαγειρευεις πολλες φορες ειναι σαν να τρως κρεας η γαλα...


γιατι να μην μαγειρευεις πολλες φορες ?? μακαρι να ηταν αυτο το προβλημα και ο κοπος να μαγειρεψεις ειναι αμελητεος μπροστα στο μεγαλειο του αληθινου φαγητου παρα τα συμπληρωματα! απλα ειναι αναγκαια τα ατιμα στον βαθμο που συμπληρωνουν τις ημερησιες διατροφικες σου αναγκες σε πρωτεινη

----------


## sanitarium20

> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω δύο έννοιες αυτού του ρήματος......  φαντάζομαι θα εννοείται την μία έννοια που έχει σχέση με την νηστεία ...γιατί η άλλη μάλλον δεν κολλάει...χαχαχαχ


Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, που ήταν το αστείο με την έννοια του ρήματος αρταίνει;;; Γιατί μάλλον κάτι μου διαφεύγει...


Stef25 προσωπικά διαφωνώ. Δεν περιμένεις από την πρωτείνη να σου κάνει θαύματα. Αντικαθιστά γεύματα απλά. Αν έχεις την πολυτέλεια (χρόνου και χρήματος αλλά κυρίως χρόνου) να φας τα γεύματα που πρέπει και να πάρεις από κει την απαιτούμενη πρωτείνη τότε προφανώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Προσωπικά μου χει φανεί ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη. Πχ άμα ενα απογευμα έχω προπόνηση μπάσκετ και μετα θέλω να πάω για βάρη άλλη μία ωριτσα, μία πρωτείνη ανάμεσα στα δύο με σώζει γιατί εκει μέσα δεν προλαβαίνω να φάω κανονικό γεύμα εφόσον είμαι εκτός σπιτιού. Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GodSlayer

παιδια δεν "αντικαθιστα" γευματα, ειναι λανθασμενος τροπος σκεψης. κανει οτι ακριβως υποδηλωνει η ονομασια της, ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ γευματα!

----------


## sanitarium20

Εντάξει ρε παιδια με τις λέξεις παίζουμε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GodSlayer

φιλε μου δεν ειναι οτι παιζουμε με τις λεξεις αλλα αυτο το σκεπτικο μπορει να οδηγησει καποιον να παιρνει μονο πρωτεινη και να μην τρωει σωστα! κατ εμενα το κανονικο φαι δεν συγκρινεται με τπτ

----------


## ger1975

[QUOTE=sanitarium20;712617]Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, που ήταν το αστείο με την έννοια του ρήματος αρταίνει;;; Γιατί μάλλον κάτι μου διαφεύγει...


Τίποτα απλά επειδή η λέξη αρταίνω πέρα από την έννοια του ότι τρώω μη νηστίσιμη τροφή έχει και την έννοια του βάζω καρυκεύματα σε κάποια τροφή γιαυτό το σχολίασα ....απλά πράγματα.....

----------


## sanitarium20

Α οκ δεν ο ήξερα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikekan

Επιτέλους μάθαμε και τι σημαίνει!  :01. Smile:

----------


## GodSlayer

> Επιτέλους μάθαμε και τι σημαίνει!


λολ ρε Μαικ, ελπιζω να μπορεις να κοιμηθεις τωρα ησυχος γιατι λυσαξες με αυτο το ρημα χαχαχα

----------


## Mikekan

Χαχαχα 

Μου φυγε ένα βάρος! 


Πέρα από τη πλάκα με είχε φάει η περιέργεια!

----------


## GodSlayer

Μαικ εχεις κατι φοβερες εμπνευσεις καποτε και οι ατακες σου δεν παιζονται! ( βλεπε καρδουλα απο αλλο φορουμ) θα πρεπει να κανω ενα τοπικ αφιερωμενο στις ατακες που ριχνεις χαχα

----------


## Mikekan

Ναι έχω οιστρο μερικές φορές, σπάνια βέβαια, αλλά μου έρχεται και μένα καμία φορα!

----------


## earthshaker

Μία ερώτηση να κάνω.. Η 100% Whey Gold Standard είναι εγκεκριμένη απο τον εοφ;;

----------


## Char Aznable

> Μία ερώτηση να κάνω.. Η 100% Whey Gold Standard είναι εγκεκριμένη απο τον εοφ;;


Απο τα xtreme που ειχα παρει,ναι ειχε αυτοκολλητο που ελεγε οτι εγκεκριμενη απο τον ΕΟΦ.

----------


## earthshaker

ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## Adinamos

Εγκριση όχι. Γνωστοποίηση ναι.

----------


## Char Aznable

> Εγκριση όχι. Γνωστοποίηση ναι.


Οχ ναι,σωστος.Λαθος δικο μου.

----------


## sanitarium20

Ποια η διαφορά;

----------


## tolis93

δε τα ελενχουν μονο με τη γνωστοποιηση νομιζω. περιμενω vanilla cream μωλις ερθει θα πω εντυπωσεις

----------


## tolis93

η γευση αρκετα ωραια μπορω να πω(vanilla ice cream) θυμιζει πολυ πολυ τα μπος τα λευκα αν κ αφηνει μια μικρουυτσικη πικριλα στο τελος κ δν ειναι τοοοοοσο γλυκια.ανακατευτηκε πανευκολα ζητημα να κουνισα το σεικερ 3-4 φορες ουτε σβολιασματα ουτε αφροι τπτ.κ πολυ ευπεπτη.δε ξερω αν ειναι η μερα τετοια αλλα δε με κρατησε πανω απο 1μισι ωρα την ηπια γυρω στις 9 κ τωρα τρωω παλι

----------


## sub

> Ποια η διαφορά;


 Η διαφορά είναι: εχω μια εταιρεία και φέρνω ένα προιόν που _ΔΕΝ ειναι φάρμακο_, αρα δεν έχει ενδείξεις. Παω στον ΕΟΦ και του κάνω γνωστό (του γνωστοποιώ/γνωστοποίηση) ότι θα κυκλοφορήσω ενα πραγμα που λέω ότι έχει μέσα αυτά και αυτά. Παλιά (πολύ παλιά όμως) που είχε λεφτά ο ΕΟΦ για αντιδραστήρια, μπορεί να έψαχνε αν όντως έχεις βάλει μέσα αυτά που λες στην ταμπέλα. Τώρα δεν. Οπότε αφήνει να κυκλοφορούν τα σκευάσματα στο βαθμό που δεν το κάνεις στη ζούλα αλλά έχεις παει και του το γνωστοποιείς.
Αν φέρω να κυκλοφορήσω κάτι που είναι _φάρμακο_ και άρα έχει θεραπευτικές ενδείξεις, πρέπει να πάρω έγκριση κυκλοφορίας που με τη σειρά της σημαίνει αρκετά πράγματα που δεν είναι του παρόντος.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι εταιρείες συμπληρωμάτων συχνά συντάσσουν τελείως παραπλανητικά τις εν λόγω ετικέτες: " Με την γνωστοποίηση *του* ΕΟΦ" γράφει, σαν να λέει " με τις ευλογίες" ενώ θα έπρεπε να λέει "αριθμός γνωστοποίησης *ΣΤΟΝ* ΕΟΦ, ταδε".

Απο κει και πέρα είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης στην εταιρεία από την οποία αγοράζει κανείς.

----------


## katsman17

Την έχω πάρει και εγώ αυτη την πρωτεϊνουλα, την μια φορα σε σοκολατα και την αλλη σε μπανανα. Η μπανανα με τρελανε και αν την βαλεις με γαλα σε δημητριακα clusters, απλα τελεια!!!!!!! Ειχε και γνωστοποιηση ΕΟΦ πανω, σε αυτα δεν πολυπιστευω αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι ευκολοχωνευτη μπορω να πω.

----------


## AlexakisKon

πολυ παραξενο μου φενεται που σου αρεσε η μπανανα, γουστα ειναι αυτα βεβαια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sanitarium20

Και εμένα μου αρέσει αρκετά η μπανάνα όπως επίσης και η φράουλα-μπανάνα που πίνω τώρα. Αν και νομίζω ότι όλες τις γεύσεις όταν τις πάρεις για κάμποσο καιρό μετά θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις κάτι καινούριο για αλλαγή... Πάντως cream and cookies από τις χειρότερες που δοκίμασα και tropical punch απλά εμετική!!!

----------


## Vagkar

Cream & cookies τόσο χάλια; Προτεινόμενη γεύση;

----------


## sanitarium20

> Cream & cookies τόσο χάλια; Προτεινόμενη γεύση;


Χάλια για μένα, δε άλλους μπορεί να αρέσει... Εγω προτείνω για καλοκαιράκι vanilla ice cream που με παγωμένο νεράκι είναι όντως σα να τρως παγωτό, και μετά μπανάνα και μπανάνα-φράουλα...

----------


## totis

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΦΡΑΟΥΛΑ-ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ..... :05. Weights:  ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΝΕΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΟΛΛΗΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΛΟ ΓΥΑΛΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΥΣ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙΣ ΓΕΥΣΕΙΣ KAI ΤΙΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ BODYBUILDING. COM TO ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ.....ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΙ DOUBLE RICH CHOCOLATE H EXTREME MILK CHOCOLATE ENA ΚΛΙΚ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ, Η MOCHA CAPPUCCINO ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΒΑΝΙΛΙΑ Η ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η  FRENCH VANILLA CREME KAI OXI H ICE CREAM..........

----------


## totis

NA KAI ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ  Η ΑΝΑΝΕΩΜΕΝΗ GOLD STANDARD

----------


## a-mad

το θεμα ειναι να αλλαξουν οι γευσεις.............

----------


## stef25

Ρε παίδες θα αποφασίσει επιτέλους η ON πόσα servings βγάζει η WHEY της???Αναφέρομαι στη συσκευασία 2.273γρ, η προηγούμενη που είχα με γεύση milk chocolate, έγραφε 71servings, χτές πήρα μία double rich chocolate και γράφει 74servings, βλέπω η από πάνω φωτό γράφει 73.....Τα σκουπ είναι ΟΛΟΙΔΙΑ ενώ η περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτείνη 24γρ και στις 3!!!Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι παίζει :01. Unsure: Πόλυ ανακρίβεια βλέπω και δεν μ αρέσει....

----------


## totis

Stef25 Aκριβως το αντιθετο συμβαινει η εταιρια  optimum nutrition  ειναι παντα ακριβεις με τα συστατικα της και με τις δοσεις τις και ετσι της θα επρεπε να ειναι ολες και οχι να τα γραφουνε στο γενικα......καθε γευση εχει διαφορετικες ποσοτητες μεσα σε συστατικα αναλογος την γευση για αυτο γινεται αυτο,παραδειγμα αλλη εχει λιγο παραπανω ζαχαρη η αλατι κτλ.....και η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης παντα δεν βγαινει το ιδιο σε ολες παραδειγμα η extreme milk chocolate exei 24 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη η φραουλα-μπανανα εχει 24.4 η french vanilia εχει 25.2.........το scoop ειναι παντα το ιδιο απλως καθε γευση εχει διαφορετικη ποσοτητα σε συστατικα και προσθετα για αυτο και η μικρη διαφορα.....

----------


## billy89

Άλλαξε τελευταία η σύσταση γι αυτό η διαφορά. Οι καινούριες συσκευασίες γράφουν 71 servings και το σκουπ θεωρείται πλέον 32 γρ ενώ πριν ήταν 29,9.

----------


## stef25

> Stef25 Aκριβως το αντιθετο συμβαινει η εταιρια  optimum nutrition  ειναι παντα ακριβεις με τα συστατικα της και με τις δοσεις τις και ετσι της θα επρεπε να ειναι ολες και οχι να τα γραφουνε στο γενικα......καθε γευση εχει διαφορετικες ποσοτητες μεσα σε συστατικα αναλογος την γευση για αυτο γινεται αυτο,παραδειγμα αλλη εχει λιγο παραπανω ζαχαρη η αλατι κτλ.....και η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης παντα δεν βγαινει το ιδιο σε ολες παραδειγμα η extreme milk chocolate exei 24 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη η φραουλα-μπανανα εχει 24.4 η french vanilia εχει 25.2.........το scoop ειναι παντα το ιδιο απλως καθε γευση εχει διαφορετικη ποσοτητα σε συστατικα και προσθετα για αυτο και η μικρη διαφορα.....


 'Ασε τα γραμμάρια της πρωτείνης που όντως διαφέρουν από γεύση σε γεύση...Πώς γίνεται 2συσκευασίες με αναγραφόμενη ίδια ποσότητα(2.273γρ) οι οποίες περιέχουν μέσα ακριβώς τα ίδια σκουπ(το τσέκαρα πριν το γράψω) η μια να βγάζει 71 και η άλλη 74 servings???Δλδ ενώ έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια ποσότητα προιόντος(άσε τη σύστασή του) με τον ίδιο δοσομετρητή η μία να βγάζει 3 δόσεις παρπάνω???

----------


## stef25

> Άλλαξε τελευταία η σύσταση γι αυτό η διαφορά. Οι καινούριες συσκευασίες γράφουν 71 servings και το σκουπ θεωρείται πλέον 32 γρ ενώ πριν ήταν 29,9.


Τι σχέση έχει η σύσταση?Εδώ μιλάμε για γραμμάρια προιόντος συνολικά...Δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις, χτες την πήρα double rich chocolate ολοκαίνουργια συσκευασία και αναγράφει 74servings....

----------


## Mikekan

Mπορεί να είναι διαφορετικός ο όγκος (V) των μακροσυστατικών που αποτελούν τις πρωτείνες.

----------


## kotsoum

> Cream & cookies τόσο χάλια; Προτεινόμενη γεύση;


H καλυτερη ειναι φιλε, μην ακους..  :01. Wink:

----------


## billy89

> Τι σχέση έχει η σύσταση?Εδώ μιλάμε για γραμμάρια προιόντος συνολικά...Δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις, χτες την πήρα double rich chocolate ολοκαίνουργια συσκευασία και αναγράφει 74servings....


Σου λέω το σκουπ θεωρείται πλέον 32 γρ αντί για 29,9 οπότε 2273/32=71 servings.

Το γράφει από πίσω στα συστατικά και η περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτείνη είναι 24,7/32 γρ.

Το ότι την πήρες χθες δε σημαίνει ότι είναι από την καινούρια παραλαβή.

Εγώ πήρα από την καινούρια παραλαβή την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και είναι όπως η φωτο που ανέβασε το παιδί παραπάνω, η ετικέτα έχει αλλάξει.

----------


## stef25

Λοιπόν για να ανακεφαλαιώσω μπας και βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη
2 συσκευασίες των 2.273γρ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 με τη νέα ετικέτα που πόσταρε πιο πάνω το παιδί
1η συσκευασία extreme milk chocolate, 71servings/κάθε σκουπ 32γρ
2η συσκευασία double rich chocolate, 74servings/κάθε σκουπ 30,4γρ
Όντως βγαίνει αν κάνεις τη διαίρεση, το θέμα είναι ότι οι δοσομετρητές είναι ολόιδιοι....

----------


## billy89

Χμμμ τότε δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ίσως να έχει σχέση με τις γεύσεις. Εγώ πρώτη φορά πήρα mocha capuccino οπότε δεν ξέρω κανονικά τι γράφει δεν την έχω ξαναπάρει.

Να πω και κάτι για το δοσομετρητή της OΝ που το έχω ξαναγράψει: 1 σκουπ μέχρι επάνω το ζύγισα και βγαίνει 26 άντε με βουναλάκι σκόνης 28 γρ. Οπότε θέλει ένα σκουπ και κάτι για να πιάσεις την ποσότητα που λένε.

----------


## tzouas

να πω και εγω μια γνωμη...το σκουπακι μετραει ογκο που ισουται με τα γραμμαρια που γραφει το κουτι επανω
η καθε γευση εχει διαφορετικη υφη και διαφορετικο ογκο οποτε στο ιδιο σκουπακι αλλα γραμμαρια χωρανε απο τη μια γευση και αλλα γραμμαρια απο την αλλη
ειναι σαν και αυτο που λεμε τι ειναι πιο βαρυ?ενα κιλο σιδερο η ενα κιλο βαμβακι?στα ιδια κιλα εχουν διαφορετικο ογκο, αρα στον ιδιο ογκο δηλαδη στο σκουπακι μασ θα εχουν και διαφορετικα γραμμαρια
νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι σορρυ αν κανω λαθος....

----------


## Mikekan

Έλεος ρε παιδιά, έχουν διαφορετικό όγκο τα μακροσυστατικά είπαμε, τι επιμένετε! Καλή η γυμναστική ανοίξτε και κανά βιβλίο όμως!  :01. Razz:

----------


## totis

> να πω και εγω μια γνωμη...το σκουπακι μετραει ογκο που ισουται με τα γραμμαρια που γραφει το κουτι επανω
> η καθε γευση εχει διαφορετικη υφη και διαφορετικο ογκο οποτε στο ιδιο σκουπακι αλλα γραμμαρια χωρανε απο τη μια γευση και αλλα γραμμαρια απο την αλλη
> ειναι σαν και αυτο που λεμε τι ειναι πιο βαρυ?ενα κιλο σιδερο η ενα κιλο βαμβακι?στα ιδια κιλα εχουν διαφορετικο ογκο, αρα στον ιδιο ογκο δηλαδη στο σκουπακι μασ θα εχουν και διαφορετικα γραμμαρια
> νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι σορρυ αν κανω λαθος....


Σωστος έτσι ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ.......Να πω και κατι αλλο παρατηρησα οτι στην ανανεωμενη εκδοση η πρωτεινη διαλυεται ακομα καλυτερη σχεδον με το που την βαζεις στο νερο το παρατηρησε καποιος αλλος αυτο, η απλα ειναι η γευση που πηρα,,,,,,φραουλα-μπανανα(φανταστικη μου αρεσε πολυ)...επερνα συνηθως double rich chocolate kai extreme milk chocolate kai Mocha Cappuccino........

----------


## tzouas

> Έλεος ρε παιδιά, έχουν διαφορετικό όγκο τα μακροσυστατικά είπαμε, τι επιμένετε! Καλή η γυμναστική ανοίξτε και κανά βιβλίο όμως!


και εγω εβλεπα τοση φασαρια στο topic γιαυτο και ελεγα τι στο καλο ειναι τιποτα ερωτηση παγιδα...αλλα η απαντηση ειναι πολυ απλη.... :01. Razz:

----------


## billy89

Αυτό θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αλλά δεν ισχύει γιατί όποτε ανοίγω μια πρωτείνη πάντα ζυγίζω πόσα γραμμάρια είναι το σκουπ (full γεμάτο) και πάντα μου βγαίνει το ίδιο και στην on έχω άλλαξει δόξα τω θεω ένα σωρό γεύσεις και double rich, και vanilla και cream and cookies κλπ...

----------


## stef.

κ εγω το παρατηρησα αυτο...το σκουπακι οσο και να το φουλαρεις 32 δεν χωρανε με τιποτα..

----------


## totis

> κ εγω το παρατηρησα αυτο...το σκουπακι οσο και να το φουλαρεις 32 δεν χωρανε με τιποτα..


Φιλε μην ανησυχεις εκανες καλη αγορα η gold standard ειναι μια απο τις κορυφαιες πρωτεινες παγκοσμιος.....και νουμερο ενα σε πωλησεις παγκοσμιος αρκετα χρονια....αυτο δειχνει οτι την εμπιστευεται και ειναι ευχαριστημενος πολυς κοσμος......η on ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες και πιο αξιοπιστες εταιριες με πολυ υψηλα στανταρ ποιοτητας........

----------


## stef.

ξερω φιλε... (αν και εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου) σαν παρατηρηση το ειπα... η ποιοτητηα της πρωτεινης δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ποσο χωραει το σκουπακι
εσενα παντως πολυ σιγουρο σε βλεπω... :01. Razz:

----------


## stef25

> Έλεος ρε παιδιά, έχουν διαφορετικό όγκο τα μακροσυστατικά είπαμε, τι επιμένετε! Καλή η γυμναστική ανοίξτε και κανά βιβλίο όμως!


Mόνο που το γραμμάριο είναι μονάδα μέτρησης της μάζας, το λίτρο είναι η μονάδα μέτρησης του όγκου!Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό ούτε αλλάζει το νόημα αυτού που έγραψα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## totis

> Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό ούτε αλλάζει το νόημα αυτού που έγραψα!


(Mikekan) o stef25 έχει βαλθεί να μας τρελάνει σημερα...........του ειπαμε ολοι την γνωμη μας και αυτος το δικο του συνεχιζει.......

----------


## stef.

εγω ξερω ολοι οι γραμματιζουμενοι εδω μαζευτηκατε   :01. Razz:

----------


## Mikekan

Πάμε παρακάτω παιδιά, και πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε, αν και μηχανολόγος τη σιχαίνομαι τη φυσική!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stef.

> Πάμε παρακάτω παιδιά, και πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε, αν και μηχανολόγος τη σιχαίνομαι τη φυσική!


 να τος ο αλλος !!μας κοτσαρε και το πτυχιο του!! :01. Razz:  (αστειευομαι φιλε)

----------


## Mikekan

χαχαχα

Σωραίος!

----------


## stef25

> Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό ούτε αλλάζει το νόημα αυτού που έγραψα!


Κατάλαβα τι ήθελες να πεις :01. Razz: Απλά ήθελα να σ κολλήσω λίγο επειδή μας την είπες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## stef25

> (Mikekan) o stef25 έχει βαλθεί να μας τρελάνει σημερα...........του ειπαμε ολοι την γνωμη μας και αυτος το δικο του συνεχιζει.......


Εσύ man μάλλον πρέπει να παίρνεις ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις της ON, δεν εξηγήται αλλιώς τέτοια κωλοπιλάλα που σ έχει πιάσει....

----------


## totis

> Εσύ man μάλλον πρέπει να παίρνεις ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις της ON, δεν εξηγήται αλλιώς τέτοια κωλοπιλάλα που σ έχει πιάσει....


ναι απο εμενα περιμενη να την διαφημισω η on  :03. Bowdown:  εγω απο την αρχη το ειπα οτι αυτη την πρωτεινη πινω αυτο τον καιρο και προτιμω δεν εχω να κρυψω κατι........ :05. Weights:

----------


## Mikekan

> Κατάλαβα τι ήθελες να πειςΑπλά ήθελα να σ κολλήσω λίγο επειδή μας την είπες


Ελα ρε πλακίτσα έκανα, σιγά μην κάτσω να τη πω σε κάποιον για αυτές τις χαζομάρες.  :01. Smile:

----------


## liveris

> Φιλε μην ανησυχεις εκανες καλη αγορα η gold standard ειναι μια απο τις κορυφαιες πρωτεινες παγκοσμιος.....και νουμερο ενα σε πωλησεις παγκοσμιος αρκετα χρονια....αυτο δειχνει οτι την εμπιστευεται και ειναι ευχαριστημενος πολυς κοσμος......η on ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες και πιο αξιοπιστες εταιριες με πολυ υψηλα στανταρ ποιοτητας........


κ απο τις νουμερο 1 σε απομιμησεις..οι μισοι κ παραπανω μουφα ον πινουνε...

τι γινεται με σενα σε καθε ποστ εκθειαζεις ολα τα προιοντα της on...ενταξει καλη η πρωτεινη αλλα δεν ειναι κ αγιασμος

----------


## totis

> κ απο τις νουμερο 1 σε απομιμησεις..οι μισοι κ παραπανω μουφα ον πινουνε...
> 
> τι γινεται με σενα σε καθε ποστ εκθειαζεις ολα τα προιοντα της on...ενταξει καλη η πρωτεινη αλλα δεν ειναι κ αγιασμος



απομιμησεις φιλε πινουν αυτοι που δεν ξερουν απο που αγοραζουν εγω τις περισσοτερες φορες την περνω απο αμερικη και απο ελλαδα απο εκει που ξερουμε ολοι μας πως ειναι η αυθεντικη....γιατι ενοχλει αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γνωμη μου ειναι και δεν νομιζω μονο τα προιοντα της ον πως εκθειαζω.....τελος παντον πολυ μεγαλο βαρος δωσαμε στην συζητηση για τα συμπληρωματα καλα ειναι αλλα οχι να και να καθομαι να απολογουμε για την γνωμη μου στον καθενα που καθεται και παρεξηγη αυτα που λεω, εχω και με καλυτερα πραγματα να ασχοληθω......

----------


## stef.

και εγω αυτην εχω τωρα αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να εγγυηθει για το τι εχει μεσα....
παντως μπανανα-φραουλα πολυ ωραια!

----------


## just chris

απορω πως σας αρεσει γευστικα αυτο το πραμα.μην ακουσω παλι για ποιοτητες κ μλκιες.σιγα τη πρωτεινη.ολες το
ιδιο ειναι πανω κατω.γευστικα η ον ειναι νερομπουρμπουλι.

----------


## totis

> και εγω αυτην εχω τωρα αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να εγγυηθει για το τι εχει μεσα....
> παντως μπανανα-φραουλα πολυ ωραια!


Συμφωνω οπως γενικα και στο οτιδηποτε αλλο που τρωμε......ναι πολυ καλη γευση βαζω και παγακια μεσα η κρυο νερο τωρα που πιασε η ζεστη και ειναι απολαυστικη.....

----------


## Anithos

> απορω πως σας αρεσει γευστικα αυτο το πραμα.μην ακουσω παλι για ποιοτητες κ μλκιες.σιγα τη πρωτεινη.ολες το
> ιδιο ειναι πανω κατω.γευστικα η ον ειναι νερομπουρμπουλι.


συμφωνω,ηθελα να το γραψω απο καιρό αλλα με προλαβες.Σαν συστατικά πολυ καλή η συγκεκριμενη αλλα γευστικά αδιαφορη........

----------


## Fataoulas

Eδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω την double rich chocolate της ΟΝ. Τη πηρα γιατι η xcore isolate σοκολατα ηταν σε ελλειψη

Απο διαλυτικοτητα ειναι μια χαρα. Απο γευση.... δε τρελλαθηκα κιολας. Τη περιμενα  πολλυυυυ πιο καλη απότι ειναι

----------


## stef25

Ούτε που το είχα προσέξει ότι υπάρχουν 2ειδών γεύσεις chocolate...Η milk και η double rich...Έτυχε τώρα και αγόρασα τη μία μετά την άλλη..Η milk είναι σαφώς ανώτερη σε γεύση και σε διαλυτότητα!Σε νερό ειδικά δεν έμενε ούτε ίχνος, ακόμα και στο κουτάλι και συνδυσμένη με γάλα όντως πολύ νόστιμη...Η double rich δυστυχώς μου αφήνει υπολείμματα ακόμα και με νερό και από γεύση........ΠΟΛΥ νερουλό κακάο...Ακομά και με γάλα από γεύση δεν λέει...

----------


## totis

> Ούτε που το είχα προσέξει ότι υπάρχουν 2ειδών γεύσεις chocolate...Η milk και η double rich...Έτυχε τώρα και αγόρασα τη μία μετά την άλλη..Η milk είναι σαφώς ανώτερη σε γεύση και σε διαλυτότητα!Σε νερό ειδικά δεν έμενε ούτε ίχνος, ακόμα και στο κουτάλι και συνδυσμένη με γάλα όντως πολύ νόστιμη...Η double rich δυστυχώς μου αφήνει υπολείμματα ακόμα και με νερό και από γεύση........ΠΟΛΥ νερουλό κακάο...Ακομά και με γάλα από γεύση δεν λέει...



και εγω  περνω συνηθως την extreme milk chocolate μια φορα ειπα να αλλαξω και πηρα την double rich μου φανηκε κατωτερη πιο αγευστη...σε συγκριση με την extreme milk chocolate η οποια ειναι φανταστικη οπως και η φραουλα-μπανανα που πινω τωρα απολαυστικοτατη......

----------


## AlexakisKon

> απορω πως σας αρεσει γευστικα αυτο το πραμα.μην ακουσω παλι για ποιοτητες κ μλκιες.σιγα τη πρωτεινη.ολες το
> ιδιο ειναι πανω κατω.γευστικα η ον ειναι νερομπουρμπουλι.


 οσο παει χειροτερευει η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη, καθε κουτι που επαιρνα ειχε και χειροτερη γευση, τελικα αποφασισα νισαφι πια με την on

----------


## George_10

ρε μαγκες πηρα μια πρωτεινη της ON 4,5 kg σοκολατα..και αν βαλω 1 σκουπ  σε 200 ml νερο ειναι σαν να εχω βαλει 400 ml νερο..ετσι ειναι η γευση  κανονικα?η μηπως δεν ειναι αυθεντικη..?

----------


## beefmeup

γιατι δεν διαβαζεις το θεμα της?
κ αν το διαβασεις κ δεν βγαλεις ακρη,γιατι δεν ποσταρεις εκει περα,τοσο δυσκολο ειναι?

----------


## totis

> ρε μαγκες πηρα μια πρωτεινη της ON 4,5 kg σοκολατα..και αν βαλω 1 σκουπ  σε 200 ml νερο ειναι σαν να εχω βαλει 400 ml νερο..ετσι ειναι η γευση  κανονικα?η μηπως δεν ειναι αυθεντικη..?


Φιλε πρωτεινη αγορασες οχι μιλκο.....απλα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι οι καθαρες πρωτεινες που εχουνε περισσοτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη και λιγοτερο σε υδαταθρακες, λιπος, και διαφορα προσθετα ειναι παντα πιο ελαφριες πιο αρεες.......

----------


## ThanosJJ

Ευτυχής κάτοχος μίας *gold standard* *extreme milk chocolate*
10/10 διαλυτότητα στο νερό δεν αφήνει το παραμικρό στο σεικερ..

Με το κάθε άνοιγμά του κουτιού σου έρχεται μία μυρωδιά η οποία θυμίζει κάτι από Hemo & Nesquik  :01. Smile: 
Και δεν σου στεγνώνει το στόμα καθόλου..σου αφήνει μία γεύση από κακάο.
Γεύση 9/10 με νερό..με γάλα θα είναι απόλυτα σαν κακάο..

----------


## gymele

Υστερα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο (και στο εξωτερικο) κατεληξα στην συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.
Απο οσο διαβαζω στο topic ομως υπαρχει καποια υποψια για την επισημο εισαγωγεα? και αν ναι μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν παιζει τιποτα?
Υπαρχει κανα αλλα καταστημα να μου προτεινετε να την βρω? Θα προτιμουσα οχι e-shop ....

----------


## totis

> Υστερα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο (και στο εξωτερικο) κατεληξα στην συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.
> Απο οσο διαβαζω στο topic ομως υπαρχει καποια υποψια για την επισημο εισαγωγεα? και αν ναι μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν παιζει τιποτα?
> Υπαρχει κανα αλλα καταστημα να μου προτεινετε να την βρω? Θα προτιμουσα οχι e-shop ....


Απο τα xtreme παρτην αφοβα φιλε ειναι ολα οκ..........καρατσεκαρισμενο........λαθος καταλαβες το ακριβως αντιθετο ισχυει.....απλα το μονο θεμα που υπηρχε οτι στα xtreme την ειχανε ακριβα τωρα ομως ριξανε την τιμη και την εχουνε πανω κατω οσο την εχουνε στα αλλα e-shop......

----------


## gymele

OK , απλα ρωτησα γιατι σαν να ακουστηκαν πολλα για τα xtreme καο το φοβηθηκα.

----------


## stam13

Γεια σας παιδια , ειμαι 16 χρονων, 65 κιλα και υψος 1,81 και  ασχολουμαι με το γυμναστηριο εδω και 7 μηνες . Τωρα ξεκινησα την δουλεια εδω και μια εβδομαδα και επειδη δουλευω αρκετες ωρες και δεν προλαβαινω να κανω σωστη διατροφη σκεφτηκα να παρω πρωτεινη και ετσι ενας φιλος μου προτεινε την Whey Protein Gold Standard 100% . Εχω την εξης ερωτηση εχω ακουσει οτι εχει διαφορα εαν συνδυασεις πρωτεινη με γαλα ή με νερο . Θα ηθελα να μου απαντησει καποιος εαν εχει καποια διαφορα η ειναι τελικα μυθος . Επισης και κατι τελευταιο , επειδη εγω θελω να παρω λιγα κιλα μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι καλυτερα να την παιρνω με γαλα την πρωτεινη για παραπανω θερμιδες εχουν δικιο? Την ημερα βαζω 3 scoops πρωι, μετα προπονηση και πριν κοιμηθω αλλα δεν ξερω πως να την συνδιαζω , πχ το πρωι με γαλα , μετα προπονηση με νερο και πριν τον υπνο με γαλα? Αυτα ηθελα να ρωτησω ευχαριστω , περιμενω απαντησεις !

----------


## Theologos

καλημερα φιλε!ναι το πρωι με γαλα μετα την προπονηση με νερο και το βραδυ παλι με γαλα!!!

----------


## hoffman

Εγω πάλι επειδή έχω και εγώ αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη την πίνω όπως σου είπε ο θεολόγος αλλά χωρίς το βράδυ πιστεύω ότι παίρνω πολύ πρωτεΐνη από την διατροφή μου

----------


## stam13

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια ! Περιμενω και αλλες απαντησεις !

----------


## Zigakos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω μια πρωτείνη την Whey Gold Standard της ΟΝ ,πασύγνωστη!!
(ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ)Τώρα τελευταία οταν την βάζω στο shaker μου και την χτυπάω με το νερό το
χρώμα της δεν είναι καφέ όπως είτανε παλιά αλλα άσπρο και μερικές φορές καφέ αλλα χωρίς αυτον τν αφρό στο πάνω μερος και είναι
λίγο ποιο ανυχτό τ χρωμα της!!Μηπως χάλασε ο.Ο ???

----------


## Andreas C.

Η γεύση της είναι η ίδια?

----------


## Zigakos

> Η γεύση της είναι η ίδια?


Πανω κατω ναι!!

----------


## Andreas C.

E τότε μάλλον είναι καλή αλλα αν δεις αλλαγή στην γεύση δώρισε την του καλάθου σκουπιδιών  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zigakos

> Η γεύση της είναι η ίδια?





> E τότε μάλλον είναι καλή αλλα αν δεις αλλαγή στην γεύση δώρισε την του καλάθου σκουπιδιών


Πωπωπω μην μου λες τέτια,, Τ_Τ σπαράζει η καρδια μου :/

----------


## Andreas C.

E προτιμάς να σπαράζει ο κώλ@ς σου στον θρόνο?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## and345

απο ΟΝ ειχα περει μονο την διπλη σοκολατα και ημουν ευχαριστημενος.
μετα δοκιμασα και αλλες πρωτεινες και καταλαβα οτι επινα νερο  :01. Razz: 
και τωρα παλι για αλλαγη πηρα 1 κιλο απο την milk chocolate και θα συμφωνισω με τα παιδια απο πανω. Πολυ καλυτερη γευση απο την απλη σοκολατα.
ολα τα αλλα γνωστα
διαλυτοτητα φοβερη
ευπεπτη (ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα)
δεν στεγνωνει το στόμα 
γευστηκα δεν τις λες ασχημες, απλα ειναι πολυ νερουλες σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινες.

----------


## totis

> απο ΟΝ ειχα περει μονο την διπλη σοκολατα και ημουν ευχαριστημενος.
> μετα δοκιμασα και αλλες πρωτεινες και καταλαβα οτι επινα νερο 
> και τωρα παλι για αλλαγη πηρα 1 κιλο απο την milk chocolate και θα συμφωνισω με τα παιδια απο πανω. Πολυ καλυτερη γευση απο την απλη σοκολατα.
> ολα τα αλλα γνωστα
> διαλυτοτητα φοβερη
> ευπεπτη (ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα)
> δεν στεγνωνει το στόμα 
> γευστηκα δεν τις λες ασχημες, απλα ειναι πολυ νερουλες σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινες.


Φιλε δεν ειναι οτι επινες νερο απλα οι αλλες που θα επινες θα ητανε τιγκα στα προσθετα γευσης και στα πηκτικα.......εκτος και αν παρεις πρωτεινη που δεν ειναι καθαρη και εχει περισσοτερο λιπος και υδαταθρακες......οι καθαρες ετσι ειναι και οι ποιοτηκες....και εγω πολλες φορες δοκιμαζω και αλλες αλλα παλι στην gold standard καταληγω.....η xtreme milk chocolate οντως ανωτερη πολυ καλη γευση οπως και η φραουλα μπανανα αν σου αρεσουνε με γευση φρουτων......

----------


## and345

> Φιλε δεν ειναι οτι επινες νερο απλα οι αλλες που θα επινες θα ητανε τιγκα στα προσθετα γευσης και στα πηκτικα.......εκτος και αν παρεις πρωτεινη που δεν ειναι καθαρη και εχει περισσοτερο λιπος και υδαταθρακες......οι καθαρες ετσι ειναι και οι ποιοτηκες....και εγω πολλες φορες δοκιμαζω και αλλες αλλα παλι στην gold standard καταληγω.....η xtreme milk chocolate οντως ανωτερη πολυ καλη γευση οπως και η φραουλα μπανανα αν σου αρεσουνε με γευση φρουτων......


φιλε μου οι αλλες καθαρες που ειχα παρει ηταν η dymatize iso 100,
της scitec  την 100% whey professional
stacker2 την whey 
και ειχα κανει και την βλακια και ειχα παρει και μια της muscletech αλλα  συνηθως δεν την αναφερω καν
νομιζω οτι μπορω να κανω συγκριση στις γευσεις γιατι μιλαω μονο για καθαρες και οχιπχ ογκου.
και τωρα περιμενω και την bsn αλλα δεν την βαζω μεσα γτ και σα γευση ειναι πολυ ανωτερη, αλλα ειναι και πολλαπλων πηγων

----------


## panakos

παιδες σημερα δοκιμασα μπανανα...δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε...μου τελειωνει η βανιλια και σκεφτομαι τη γευση να αγορασω... :01. Unsure: παω για σοκολατα λογικα... :01. Wink:

----------


## ThanosJJ

panakos extreme milk chocolate  :01. Smile:  είναι πολύ μπροστά..με γάλα ειδικά θυμίζει κακάο  :01. Smile:

----------


## panakos

> panakos extreme milk chocolate  είναι πολύ μπροστά..με γάλα ειδικά θυμίζει κακάο


θα την  δοκιμασω φιλε  μου..σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Εγώ πίνω μόκα-καπουτσίνο αυτή την περίοδο, αν σ' αρέσει η γεύση του καφέ δοκίμασε την!

----------


## panakos

μου αρεσει παρα πολυ ο καφες! :01. Mr. Green: θα παρω μια και μια τοτε αν τις εχει διαθεσιμες... :01. Wink:

----------


## panakos

rocky road γευση αγορασα τελικα και μπορω να πω οτι θα την πιω με ευχαριστηση... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Michaelangelo

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να πω για την ON, είναι ότι αν δεν ήμουν ''value for money'', ίσως να ήταν και η μόνη που θα έπαιρνα! Πλέον, μόνο αν είμαι κωλόφαρδος και τη βρω σε προσφορά με σύντομη ημερομηνία λήξης! Είναι απλά τέλεια, τόσο σε ποιότητα, όσο και σε γεύση!

----------


## Sotos BR.

Ρε παιδιά, τελικά τι προτιμάμε? την Gold Standard ή την NitroTech Performance Series?

----------


## Numerouno

> Ρε παιδιά, τελικά τι προτιμάμε? την Gold Standard ή την NitroTech Performance Series?


Είναι διαφορετικές η μια από την άλλη. Η μια είναι καθαρή whey, η άλλη έχει και αλλα καλουδια μέσα(κρεατινη,λ κλπ). Διαλεγεις και παίρνεις

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## totis

> Ρε παιδιά, τελικά τι προτιμάμε? την Gold Standard ή την NitroTech Performance Series?


Δεν υπαρχει συγκριση η gold standard ειναι ανωτερη......φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια απο την muscletech για την νεα nitrotech γιατι η παλια ητανε χαλια απο ολες τις αποψις..
Αλλα η gold standard ειναι η κορυφαια πρωτεινη και το μετρο συγκρισεις εδω και χρονια.....η nitrotech εχει και πολλα αρνητικα δεν ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη εχει μεσα και κρεατινη οποτε σε περιοριζει να την περνεις αρκετες φορες την ημερα συν οτι καποιος μπορει να μην θελει να πινει κρεατινη....επισης δεν βγαζει πολλες δοσεις μονο 50 σε σχεσει με την gold standard που βγαζει απο 71 εως 77 αναλογος την γευση.....επισης η  nitrotech βγαινει μονο σε 4 γευσεις ενω η gold standard σε 18 γευσεις το οποιο το βρισκω πολυ χρησιμο αφου προσωπικα δεν σταματαω ποτε την πρωτεινη οποτε θελω να αλλαζω συνεχεια γευσεις για να βαριεμαι..........

----------


## Sotos BR.

Βασικά, πήγαινα για την NitroTech λόγω περισσότερης πρωτείνης ανά σκουπ (30gr έναντι 24 της G.S) αλλά αφού προτιμάτε και εσείς την Gold μάλλον για εκεί πάμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Pain=strength

οι γευσεις που εχω δοκιμασει εγω απο την ON ειναι cream n cookies και σοκολατα..η cream n cookies στο τελος του 2ρου κουβα (κουβας 5lbs) μπορω να πω οτι δεν κατεβαινε και πολυ ευχαριστα και για την σοκολατα κατι αντιστοιχο αρκετα ωραια αλλα οχι για περισσοτερο απο εναν κουβα κατα την γνωμη μου..τωρα ομως μια εξισου καλη για να μην πω και καλυτερη,ειναι η whey shake της syntrax την οποια την τσιμπησα σε σοκολατα και εχω μεινει πολυ παραπανω απο ευχαριστημενος ειναι απιστευτη  :01. Smile:

----------


## totis

> οι γευσεις που εχω δοκιμασει εγω απο την ON ειναι cream n cookies και σοκολατα..η cream n cookies στο τελος του 2ρου κουβα (κουβας 5lbs) μπορω να πω οτι δεν κατεβαινε και πολυ ευχαριστα και για την σοκολατα κατι αντιστοιχο αρκετα ωραια αλλα οχι για περισσοτερο απο εναν κουβα κατα την γνωμη μου..τωρα ομως μια εξισου καλη για να μην πω και καλυτερη,ειναι η whey shake της syntrax την οποια την τσιμπησα σε σοκολατα και εχω μεινει πολυ παραπανω απο ευχαριστημενος ειναι απιστευτη


Φιλε μου ε οχι και η whey shake της syntrax καλυτερη απο την gold standard διαβασε τα συστατικα απο πισω........σαν πρωτο και μονο συστατικο της syntrax ειναι απο Whey Protein Concentrate ενω η gold standard σαν πρωτο και βασικο συστατικο ειναι απο Protein Isolate ειναι ανωτερης βιολογικης αξιας δεν υπαρχει συγκριση......συν οτι η syntrax ειναι λιγο τσιμπιμενη σε χοληστερινη εχει 45mg δηλαδη στα 2 σκοοπ που θα πιεις παει στα 90mg otan h gold standard εχει μονο 30mg και στα δυο 60mg......οσο για γευση απο οτι ειδα αφου σου αρεσουν οι πιο εντονες θα σου προτεινα απο gold standard την extreme milk chocolate ειναι πολυ δυνατη.........................

----------


## ArgoSixna

Nitrotech: whey protein isolate ,~1gr carbs, 30gr protein x50 = 1500 + 3grcreatine + 2gralanine + 1grtaurine 
ON : whey protein isolate , 3gr carbs , 24gr protein x74 = 1776  no creatine , 1.1gr alanine
whey shake : whey protein Concetrate , 4gr carbs,  23gr protein = 1633 no creatine

----------


## Sotos BR.

> Nitrotech: whey protein isolate ,~1gr carbs, 30gr protein x50 = 1500 + 3grcreatine + 2gralanine + 1grtaurine 
> ON : whey protein isolate , 3gr carbs , 24gr protein x74 = 1776  no creatine , 1.1gr alanine
> whey shake : whey protein Concetrate , 4gr carbs,  23gr protein = 1633 no creatine


άρα πιο value for money είναι gold standard.. αλλά κ η nitrotech καλή μου φαίνεται.. αν εξαιρέσουμε την Κρεατίνη που σε κάποιους ίσως να μην τους αρέσει..

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Ρε παιδιά, τελικά τι προτιμάμε? την Gold Standard ή την NitroTech Performance Series?


Με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, για πολλούς λόγους, θα σου έλεγα, ΜΗΝ πάρεις ποτέ προιόντα Nitrotech! Εξαίρεση κανένα λιποδιαλύτη που βγάζουν κανα καλό που και που. Η ΟΝ είναι κατά πολύ ανώτερη, δεν χωράει σύγκριση στις 2 εταιρείες. Απλά... εμπιστεύσου τη!

----------


## Sotos BR.

Τόσο χάλια η muscletech..κρίμα και την είχα για σοβαρή εταιρία.. θέλω να δω που πάει τόσο διαφήμιση..

----------


## Pain=strength

Σορρυ παιδιαα πασο τοτε χεχε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 25

Υπάρχει πουθενά το 16pack για να δοκιμάσει κάποιος όλες τις γεύσεις;

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς μόκα ή καραμέλα;

----------


## billy89

Εγώ πίνω μόκα αυτό τον καιρό. Στα γρήγορα 

Γεύση 9/10 αν σου αρέσει φυσικά η ιδιαίτερη γεύση "καφέ" που έχει η μόκα πχ σε παγωτό κλπ
Διαλυτότητα 10/10 όπως πάντα

----------


## Γιώργος 25

Ευχαριστώ μαλλον θα πάρω και τα δυο

----------


## stef25

Σήμερα πήγα να αγοράσω την κλασσική whey μου gold standard της ΟΝ, απ΄ τα xtreme...
Παιδιά πρώτη φορά τέτοιο θάψιμο απ τον πωλητή για την εν λόγω πρωτείνη(ο οποίος μόλις προσλήφθηκε και τέλειωσε τα σεμινάρια που τους κάνουν στην Αθήνα-οπότε πρώτη φορά μου πουλούσε κάτι) .....
Και τι δεν είπε...
Τι ότι η on χρησιμοποιεί ΠΑΛΙΑ και ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ συνταγή για τη whey της....
Τι ότι τα αμινοξέα της δεν απορροφώνται γρήγορα και δεν κάνουν δουλειά...
Τι ότι δεν έχει καλή διαλυτότητα και καλή γεύση....
Τι ότι η ON είναι μόνο διαφήμιση....
Με δυό λόγια την καταέθαψε!!!!!
Μου πρότεινε μια άλλη αμερικάνικη μάρκα την STACKER ως πολύ ανώτερη μόνο από άποψη τιμής ήταν ακριβότερη....
Να προσθέσω ότι στο ράφι υπήρχαν μόνο 2 συσκευασίες των 2.273g που παίρνω συνήθως και μόνο double rich chocolate...Οταν ρώτησα για cookies έκανε μια γκριμάτσα (τύπου απαίσια γεύση) και πρόσθεσε ότι ακόμα και η ON σκέφτεται να την καταργήσει.....Την exteme milk chocolate δεν την ήξερε καν ως γεύση!!!!!!!!!!
Επίσης και την προηγούμενη φορά που ψώνισα από εκεί και εξυπηρετούσε προσωρινός πωλητής (μέχρι να τελειώσει ο άλλος τα σεμινάρια) με ρώτησε αν αυτή παίρνω πάντα και πάλι στο ράφι μία μόνο γεύση και λίγες συσκευασίες των 2.273g.....
Eγώ από πείσμα πήρα πάλι την optimum!!!Γιατί όμως όλα αυτά?????

----------


## Mikekan

Τα ίδια σε ολα τα καταστήματα xtreme! Αυτοί ξέρεις τι θέλουν; Πολλαπλα email διαμαρτυρίας για αυτο το φαινόμενο απο όλους μας στα κεντρικά της ON! Εκεί να δεις γέλιο! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Numerouno

Το κάνουν για να πουλήσουν αυτές που έμειναν στα ράφια....

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## tzouas

Στο μονο που συμφωνω με το πωλητη ειναι η γευση cookies που οντως ειναι πολυ χαλια για τα γουστα μου....κατα τα αλλα νυχτα ο πωλητης...

----------


## ger1975

Δεν νομίζω ''νύχτα'' ο πωλητής απλά οι πωλήσεις είναι κατευθυνόμενες ........ όπως και να το κάνουμε η on gold είναι από τις πιο δημοφιλείς πρωτεΐνες αλλά κάποια μαγαζιά τους συμφέρει (για διάφορους λόγους κυρίως οικονομικού κέρδους) να προωθούν συγκεκριμένες  δυσφημίζοντας κάποιες άλλες......

----------


## totis

Το κανουν πολυ απλα γιατι απο την gold standard δεν εχουνε τοσο μεγαλο κερδος οπως με τις αλλες ειδικα απο τοτε που ριξανε την τιμη......να φανταστεις εχω πολυ γνωστο ανθρωπο στα xtreme και στα περισσοτερα προιοντα εχω 20 τα εκατο εκπτωση στην gold standard 10 τα εκατο πριν την μειωση της τιμης της. Γιατι τωρα δεν εχω καθολου γιατι μου ειπανε οτι εχουνε πολυ μικρο κερδος και απλα απο 56.90 που την εχουνε μου την αφηνουνε 55.......

----------


## stef25

Καλά εβγάζε μάτι η κωλοπιλάλα τους να σπρώξουν και άλλες μάρκες αλλά τόσο πια????Και μάλιστα του είπα του τύπου ότι ο προηγούμενος πωλητής τη θεωρούσε κορυφαία στο είδος της και είχε τα ράφια πάντα γεμάτα.....
Αυτά παιδιά συνέβαιναν πριν μερικούς μήνες....
Πόσο μ@λ@κες μας θεωρούν πια???
Να δείτε που δημιουργούν τεχνητές ελλείψεις για να σπρώχνουν και τα υπόλοιπα....
Αλλά έχε χάρη που στην πόλη μου είναι μονοπώλιο...

----------


## and345

> Καλά εβγάζε μάτι η κωλοπιλάλα τους να σπρώξουν και άλλες μάρκες αλλά τόσο πια????Και μάλιστα του είπα του τύπου ότι ο προηγούμενος πωλητής τη θεωρούσε κορυφαία στο είδος της και είχε τα ράφια πάντα γεμάτα.....
> Αυτά παιδιά συνέβαιναν πριν μερικούς μήνες....
> Πόσο μ@λ@κες μας θεωρούν πια???
> Να δείτε που δημιουργούν τεχνητές ελλείψεις για να σπρώχνουν και τα υπόλοιπα....
> Αλλά έχε χάρη που στην πόλη μου είναι μονοπώλιο...


Αυτο ειχε γινει πριν καιρο ( 6-7 μηνες περιπου), που ειπαν οτι δεν ειχαν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο πρωτεινη της ΟΝ σε κανενα μεγεθος και γευση.
Και ξαφνικα με το που τελειωσε η stacker  και η μα..κια της warrior lab , την επομενη μερα εγινε νεα παραλαβη

----------


## totis

> Αυτο ειχε γινει πριν καιρο ( 6-7 μηνες περιπου), που ειπαν οτι δεν ειχαν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο πρωτεινη της ΟΝ σε κανενα μεγεθος και γευση.
> Και ξαφνικα με το που τελειωσε η stacker  και η μα..κια της warrior lab , την επομενη μερα εγινε νεα παραλαβη


Για αυτο και εγω οταν δεν την βρισκω την περνω απο αλλου......υπαρχουνε πολλα και αξιοπιστα ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα οποτε κανενα προβλημα.....αυτοι χανουνε....απο τοτε που ανοιξανε ολα αυτα τα ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα αρχισανε και βαλανε λιγο μυαλο κατεβασανε τιμες και εφεραν και περισσοτερες εταιριες ο ανταγωνισμος παντα κανει καλο...........

----------


## dimitrispump

> Για αυτο και εγω οταν δεν την βρισκω την περνω απο αλλου......υπαρχουνε πολλα και αξιοπιστα ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα οποτε κανενα προβλημα.....αυτοι χανουνε....απο τοτε που ανοιξανε ολα αυτα τα ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα αρχισανε και βαλανε λιγο μυαλο κατεβασανε τιμες και εφεραν και περισσοτερες εταιριες ο ανταγωνισμος παντα κανει καλο...........


πας να παρεις flaxseed oil η fish oil on kai σου λεει δεν εχω δεν μπορω να εχω ολες τι μαρκες εδω και εχει ολα της warrior lab,ελεος,ευτυχως 2 φορες βρηκα ον milk chocolate κατα τυχη πισω πισω στο ραφι, ουτε αυτος δεν ηξερε οτι ειχε επαθε πλακα.

----------


## Char Aznable

> Σήμερα πήγα να αγοράσω την κλασσική whey μου gold standard της ΟΝ, απ΄ τα xtreme...
> Παιδιά πρώτη φορά τέτοιο θάψιμο απ τον πωλητή για την εν λόγω πρωτείνη(ο οποίος μόλις προσλήφθηκε και τέλειωσε τα σεμινάρια που τους κάνουν στην Αθήνα-οπότε πρώτη φορά μου πουλούσε κάτι) .....
> Και τι δεν είπε...
> Τι ότι η on χρησιμοποιεί ΠΑΛΙΑ και ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ συνταγή για τη whey της....
> Τι ότι τα αμινοξέα της δεν απορροφώνται γρήγορα και δεν κάνουν δουλειά...
> Τι ότι δεν έχει καλή διαλυτότητα και καλή γεύση....
> Τι ότι η ON είναι μόνο διαφήμιση....
> Με δυό λόγια την καταέθαψε!!!!!
> Μου πρότεινε μια άλλη αμερικάνικη μάρκα την STACKER ως πολύ ανώτερη μόνο από άποψη τιμής ήταν ακριβότερη....
> ...



Προφανώς προσπαθεί να σπρώξει άλλη μάρκα.
Πολλοί λένε οτι η ΟΝ ειναι αρκετά αξιόπιστη.Χρησιμοποιώ την συγκεκριμένη αρκετούς μήνες τωώρα χωρίς παράπονο.
Να ξέρεις οτι διαφορά απο πρωτεΐνη σε πρωτεΐνη δεν πρόκειται να δείς,αυτό να το έχεις υπόψιν.

Το ότι η on χρησιμοποιεί ΠΑΛΙΑ και ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ συνταγή για τη whey της....δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να το απαντήσει ο καινούριος,εκτός και αν δουλέυει και στο εργοστάσιο της ΟΝ και μας το κρατάει κρυφό.
Το ότι δεν έχει καλή διαλυτότητα είναι μέγιστο ψεμα,δες και στο thread,όλοι είναι ικανοποιημένοι απο την διαλυτότητα.Προσωπικά και εγώ είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο την διαλυτότητα.
Το ότι δεν έχει καλή γεύση....είναι κατι καθαρά υποκειμενικό και οχι αντικειμενικό!
Το ότι η ON είναι μόνο διαφήμιση....ναι πες του βλέπουμε και τις άλλες εταιρείες που κάνουν τη διαφορά...

----------


## hoffman

Κλασικοί βλάκες τον extreme stores τα ίδια κάνει και εδώ στη Πετρούπολη ένας που έχουμε για να σπρώξει αυτά που θέλει, έχω πάρει 4 κουτιά της on και δεν θα την αλλάξω με τίποτα

----------


## kristin

Είναι η πρώτη πρωτεΐνη που παίρνω, και μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ, κι από άποψη διαλυτότητας, άρωμα και γεύση (σοκολάτα), δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα στην πέψη (γενικά πολλές τροφές τις απορρίπτει το στομάχι μου, και δεν τις χωνεύει )

----------


## deluxe

French Vanilla ή Vanilla Ice Cream; Θα ξεκινησω ON μετα απο αρκετα χρονια.

----------


## panakos

προσωπικη εκτιμηση φιλε βανιλια παγωτο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## and345

Vanilla Ice Cream λιγο καλυτερη

----------


## sanitarium20

Ki εγω το ίδιο

----------


## ANTUANE

εγω δεν την εχω δοκιμασει την french vanilla , αλλα η vanilla ice cream που δοκιμασα μαρεσε αρκετα, μου θυμισε λιγο την whey shake της syntrax

----------


## kompi

πιστευετε οτι ειναι ιδανικη για ογκο ...(ειμαι γραμμωμενος φουλ αλλα χαμηλα σε ογκο )

----------


## and345

τον ογκο θα τον κανεις με την διατροφη σου.
οχι με μια πρωτεινη.

----------


## 200sx

Βρε παιδιά εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τρομερό με την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη για να την προτιμάτε.
 Διαλυτότητα έχουν σχεδόν όλες οι πρωτεΐνες whey.
 Σε γεύση όμως τι να πω αμα σας αρέσει μαλλον δεν εχετε δοκιμάσει π.χ. Syntrax ή Stacker ή AllMax
 Καταρχήν είναι νερουλή.. Είχα δοκιμάσει κάποτε και εβαζα 2 σκουπ στα 150 ml νερό και παλι νερουλή..

 Δεν λέω οτι η ΟΝ ειναι για τα σκουπίδια.. Αλλά προσπαθήστε να σκεφτείτε γιατί πήρατε ΟΝ...!
 Γιατί απλά σας είχε πει κάποιος φίλος σας...
 Οι περισσότεροι που παίρνουν ΟΝ απλά δεν έχουν δοκιμάσει άλλες εταιρίες και εμπιστεύοντε τον φιλο.. οποιος εμπιστεύτηκε έναν άλλον φίλο και πάει λέγοντας..
 Οπότε ξέρετε γιατί όλοι θέλετε ΟΝ? Γιατί ειναι πρωτεΐνη που κυκλοφορεί 15 χρόνια τώρα.. Άρα ακόμα και ο μπαμπάς στο παίδι θα του πει πάρε ΟΝ! [IMG]file:///C:\Users\Harrys\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

 Τι προτείνω? Να παίρνετε ότι σας συμφέρει οικονομικά περισσότερο και φυσικά επώνυμη εταιρία.. Όχι τίποτα XCore κτλ...
Στο MuscleBody εχουμε την χαμηλότερη τιμή της Ευρώπης με 51.90  αλλά παρόλαυτα σίγουρα δεν την προτείνω την συγκεκριμένη νερουληηηη πρωτείνη  :01. Smile: 

Εγώ παίρνω συνήθως πολλών πηγών για πρωί και βραδυ... συγκεκριμένα Syntrax Matrix!
Και μετά την προπόνηση AllMax AllWhey που ειναι 85% κορυφαία πρωτείνη και οικονομικότερη  :01. Wink:

----------


## gymele

Να ρωτησω το "σημα γνησιοτητας" που υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει να εχουν που βρισκεται ? 
Εχω παρει κανα δυο απο τον "αντιπροσωπο" και ειχαν ενα ιριδιζον σημα στο σωμα του μπουκαλιου.
Στο καπακι δεν επρεπε να ειναι ?

----------


## ThanosJJ

Καλησπέρα να ρωτήσω..γεύση καλύτερη ποία έχει *cookies & cream* η *rocky road*?
Κάποιος είχε πει εδώ μέσα ότι μία από τις δύο φέρνει σε γεύση με το oreo μπισκότο  :01. Razz:  that's why..

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## 200sx

gymele

Σώθηκες τώρα.. Υπάρχει Ευρωπαική έκδοση.. Αμερικάνικη.. και τροποποιήσεις ανα διανομέα.
Κάποιες εκδόσεις ειναι με το ιριδιζον.. κάποιες άλλες όχι.. Οπότε δεν βγάζει άκρη!
Άμα σου τύχει και Αμερικανικη είναι και λίγο διαφορετική και η ετικέτα και εκεί ειναι που θα τρελαθείς εντελώς. 

Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις ειναι να εμπιστεύεσαι αυτόν που το αγοράζεις.. Δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβό προιόν η πρωτείνη για να παίζει πολύ μαιμου.. 
Στην Ελλάδα κρούσματα δεν έχω δει σε κανένα κατάστημα να πω την αλήθεια!
Προσοχή μακριά απο ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ ομως.. εκεί φτιάχνουν μαιμού ΟΝ εκεί και τις πουλάνε!!

ThanosJJ
Cookies and Cream

----------


## sanitarium20

Θάνο έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο την cream as cookies και την έβρισκα τραγική, αλλά έχω ακούσει και αρκετούς να τη γουστάρουν.. Νομίζω ότι είναι παρα πολυ λιγωτική. Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα πάντα είναι θέμα γουστου...

----------


## sanitarium20

Ερώτηση. Παρέλαβα σήμερα τη μεγάλη συσκευασία τα 4.5 περίπου κιλά. Δεν το άνοιξα ακόμα θα το κάνω το απόγευμα. Η ερώτηση μου είναι εξής. Δεν είδα να υπάρχει κάποιο κλιψάκι ή κάτι άλλο στη σακούλα... Τι θα γίνει θα την αφήσω ανοιχτή για όσο καιρό παίρνω; Δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να χαλάσει η πρωτεΐνη; Υπάρχει αλλος που να χει πάρει τη μεγάλη συσκευασία στο παρελθόν;

----------


## Mikekan

Kαλό είναι να μην την ανοίγεις συνέχεια για μία μόνο δόση. Βάλε τη σε κάποιο παλιό κουτί που έχεις κρατήσει, σε κάποιο γύαλινο μεγάλο δοχείο στη κουζίνα, you get my point.

----------


## and345

> Εγώ παίρνω συνήθως πολλών πηγών για πρωί και βραδυ... συγκεκριμένα Syntrax Matrix!
> Και μετά την προπόνηση AllMax AllWhey που ειναι 85% κορυφαία πρωτείνη και οικονομικότερη


Η εταιρια δηλωνει 81% και οχι 85%

----------


## snake133

> Η εταιρια δηλωνει 81% και οχι 85%


Και στο site στον πίνακα με τα συστατικά αναφέρει 25/36=69% αναλογία πρωτείνης...

----------


## dimitrispump

> Και στο site στον πίνακα με τα συστατικά αναφέρει 25/36=69% αναλογία πρωτείνης...


exei 31 γραμμαρια σκουπ με 25  πρωτεινη, την εχω παρει και στο επισημο site της ετσι λεει

----------


## 200sx

http://www.musclebody.gr/proteines/1...x-allwhey.html

81% Πρωτείνη

25γρ Πρωτείνη
5γρ Υδατ  (εκ των οποίων μονο 1γρ ζαχαρα)
1γρ Λιπ

31γρ το σκουπ

 :03. Thumb up:   Κατα την γνωμη ειναι πολυ αξιολογη...

----------


## Γιώργος 25

Ξέρει κανείς αν πουλάει κανείς την Natural 100% της ON στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## deluxe

Μετα απο 4+ χρονια, ξανα optimum πρωτεϊνη. Γευση french vanilla. Αυτο ακριβως που εψαχνα!

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Ρε παιδιά από τότε Π δοκίμασα αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη βρήκα την υγεία μ.Πολύ καλή χωνευση......

Αλλά πρόσφατα ένας βλάκας στα xtreme. Μου είπε ότι πλέον για να την απορροφά πλήρης ο οργανισμός πρέπει να την πίνω με C και .B6.Ισχύει η απλά ήθελε να μ πουλήσει έξτρα;

----------


## tzouas

@@ σου ειπε....

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Το φαντάστηκα

----------


## tzouas

Ειχα παει τη δευτερα απο εκει για να παρω υδατανθρακα του αδερφου μου να ριχνει μεσα σε αυτη την πρωτεινη και μου λεει αυτος απο τα xtreme τι τον θες τον υδατ.?του λεω για να τον ριχνει στην πρωτεινη να παχυνει και μου λεει "ο πρωτεινη παιζει ρολο στον ογκο οχι ο υδατ. Παρε μια ογκου!!!!" ..... καταλαβαινεις δηλαδη....

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Χαχαχαχαχα επειδή η όγκου είναι πιο ακριβή.

----------


## sanitarium20

Πιο φτηνή είναι ρε παιδια η όγκου

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Η gold έχει 28€ η μονοκιλη

----------


## sanitarium20

Ναι αλλα να συγκρίνουμε ίδιες ποσότητες

----------


## SotosTheBoss

56€ η δικιλη.......η όγκου είναι 60+

----------


## sanitarium20

Τι 60 ρε παιδιά; Όγκου τη serious mass δε λέμε;

----------


## tzouas

Για κοιτα την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που σου δινουν και οχι τα κιλα και μετα πες μου ειναι φτηνες οι ογκου...

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Τίγκα στον υδατάνθρακα είναι

----------


## tzouas

Ακριβως...και ουτε ποιοτικος υδατανθρακας...πεταμενα λεφτα οι ογκου!!

----------


## sanitarium20

Ναι δε διαφωνώ. Αλλα εσείς είπατε ότι τα ίδια κιλα καθαρής είναι φτηνότερα απο αυτα του όγκου. Δεν ισχύει αυτο

----------


## just chris

οι πρωτεινες ογκου ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ πιο φθηνες απ'τις whey.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

> Ναι δε διαφωνώ. Αλλα εσείς είπατε ότι τα ίδια κιλα καθαρής είναι φτηνότερα απο αυτα του όγκου. Δεν ισχύει αυτο


Μα αυτό σ λέμε σε αναλογία με την ποσότητα τι είναι;

----------


## sanitarium20

Σωτο αν πάρεις μία δίκιλη whey και μία δίκιλη serious mass ποια θα πληρώσεις περισσότερο;

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Με το σκεπτικό ότι θα πάω να πάρω πρωτεΐνη και όχι υδ και συγκρίνοντας τις ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης.........Τι λες;

Δεν ασχολούμαι καν με όγκου μια φορά πήρε το μάτι μ μια δικιλη 60++

----------


## sanitarium20

Δεν ισχύει αυτο που λες για 60+
Ούτε εγω έχω πάρε ποτε είναι ένα χαζό προιόν για μένα

----------


## tzouas

Ρε παιδια απλο ειναι το θεμα...η ογκου ειναι πιο ακριβη καθαρα ως πρωτεινη...η optimum στα 2273 γραμμαρια συσκευασιας εχει 1760 γραμμαρια ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ δηλαδη πληρωνεις 56 ευρω για 1760 γραμ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ....η serious mass που λεει το παιδι πιο πανω στα 5543 γραμμαρια συσκευασιας που πληρωνεις 50 ευρω εχει 825 γραμμαρια ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ...ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΗΣ!!!κοιταξτε λιγο τους πινακες τησ καθεμιας και υπολογιστε τα πριν παρετε κατι....πανακριβες ειναι οι ογκου για την πρωτεινη που σου προσφερουν!!!υδατανθρακα εχουν φουλ που ειναι πανφτηνος...μην σας κοροιδευουν οι πωλητες ανοιχτε τα ματια σας και κοιταξτε τι πληρωνετε!!!

----------


## tzouas

> οι πρωτεινες ογκου ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ πιο φθηνες απ'τις whey.


ε ναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ειναι πιο φθηνες αφου δεν περιεχουν ουτε τα μισα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης της whey!!

----------


## tzouas

> Σωτο αν πάρεις μία δίκιλη whey και μία δίκιλη serious mass ποια θα πληρώσεις περισσότερο;


Αν παρεις μια δικιλη whey και μια δικιλη serious mass ποια εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη οεο??αστο στο υπολογιζω εγω η whey εχει 1760 και η serious mass 300 οεο!!
Μην κοιτας ποση σκονη σου δινουν...κοιτα με τον πινακα απο κατω ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινη εχει ως συστατικο!!

----------


## 200sx

O tzous τα λέει πολύ καλά... 

Στις όγκου πληρώνετε μια τεράστια σακούλα με 1 κιλό πρωτείνης και 4 κιλά γλυκά παγωτά ψωμιά...
Στις καθαρές πληρώνετε 2 κιλά πρωτείνη σκέτη.

Όγκος δεν σημαίνει σάβουριάζω..

Όγκος έρχετε με καθαρό υδατάνθρακα...  

Η βρωμιά θα σας κάνει χοντρούς...

Θέλετε μυς? ή λίπος?
Άλλο χοντρός άλλο ντούκι  :01. Razz:

----------


## fani_boi

Ρε παιδιά καλησπέρα και από εμένα!  :01. Smile: 
Καινούργιος ακόμα στο forum δεν έχω συνηθήσει και να μπαίνω τακτικά στην ιστοσελίδα το ξεχνάω οπότε δεν έχω και πολλά να πω ούτε να προσφέρω.

Λόγω του ότι είμαι διαβαστερό παιδί πιστεύω ότι για τα λεφτά της η ΟΝ είναι απλά μέτρια.
Στα ίδια λεφτά υπάρχουν υδρολυμμένες πρωτεΐνες με κορυφαία ποιότητα αμινοξέων από υδρολυμμένη πρωτεΐνη βοδινή/γάλακτος και γιατί όχι, MATRIX από κρεατίνες, ένζυμα κλπ. Και από γεύση, μούρλια. Γιατι κολλάμε στο κωλομάρκετιγκ?

----------


## tzouas

Οντως δεν ειναι και κορυφαια απλα κουβεντα κανουμε...

----------


## gymele

> Στα ίδια λεφτά υπάρχουν υδρολυμμένες πρωτεΐνες με κορυφαία ποιότητα αμινοξέων από υδρολυμμένη πρωτεΐνη βοδινή/γάλακτος


Ενδιαφερον.
Μπορεις να αναφερεις μια?

----------


## tzouas

Για μενα η reflex...

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Για μενα η reflex...


ΦΙΛΕ ΤΖΟΥΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΑΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΥ 3,5ΚΙΛΑ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ.ΤΟ ΣΥΣΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ.
ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ,ΜΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΨΗΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ Ο ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΖΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ.ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΖΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΩΝ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΝ ΜΕ REFLEX.

----------


## tzouas

Εν μερη ναι θα συμφωνησω υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν μπορουν να φανε πολυ και προτιμουν ροφηματα...ναι σε αυτο συμφωνω ειναι καλη λυση αλλα για το μεγαλυτερο μερος των ανθρωπων που κανουν βαρη πιστευω πως τους ειναι αχρηστα....και οσον αφορα την on και την reflex....εχω τις επιφυλαξεις μου για τις on που πωλουνται στην ευρωπη....αλλα ενταξει δεν χανεται και ο κοσμος...δεν θα σου κανει η σκονη τη διαφορα.....

----------


## gymele

> Στα ίδια λεφτά υπάρχουν υδρολυμμένες πρωτεΐνες με κορυφαία ποιότητα αμινοξέων από υδρολυμμένη πρωτεΐνη βοδινή/γάλακτος και γιατί όχι, MATRIX από κρεατίνες, ένζυμα κλπ. Και από γεύση, μούρλια. Γιατι κολλάμε στο κωλομάρκετιγκ?






> Ενδιαφερον.
> Μπορεις να αναφερεις μια?






> Για μενα η reflex...


Δεν ξερω απο που αγοραζεις, αλλα η απλη αντιστοιχη whey της Reflex εχει περιπου 10Ε παραπανω.
Η Isolate εχει 30Ε παραπανω και για καθαρα Hydrolised Reflex δεν βρηκα καν, αλλα θα ειναι ακομα πιο ακριβη.

Που σημαινει στα λεφτα της ON δεν παιζει να παρεις Hydro Whey οχι απο την Reflex αλλα απο καμια εταιρεια.

----------


## stone garden

> Δεν ξερω απο που αγοραζεις, αλλα η απλη αντιστοιχη whey της Reflex εχει περιπου 10Ε παραπανω.
> Η Isolate εχει 30Ε παραπανω και για καθαρα Hydrolised Reflex δεν βρηκα καν, αλλα θα ειναι ακομα πιο ακριβη.
> 
> Που σημαινει στα λεφτα της ON δεν παιζει να παρεις Hydro Whey οχι απο την Reflex αλλα απο καμια εταιρεια.


Hydro της XCORE 8 ευρω φθηνοτερα και 200γρ λιγοτερα σε γνωστο e-shop (PR)

----------


## totis

Ρε παιδια κανα βιντεο οσο αφορα την αξιοπιστια της Gold standard υπαρχει?να εχει γινει ελεγχος και να εχει οντος οσα γραφει?το ψαχνω αν βρει καποιος κατι ας το δημοσιευσει να το δουμε.....παραδειγμα σαν αυτο που εγινε για την πρωτεινη combat powder  http://youtu.be/Idtl736L7f0

----------


## tzouas

> Δεν ξερω απο που αγοραζεις, αλλα η απλη αντιστοιχη whey της Reflex εχει περιπου 10Ε παραπανω.
> Η Isolate εχει 30Ε παραπανω και για καθαρα Hydrolised Reflex δεν βρηκα καν, αλλα θα ειναι ακομα πιο ακριβη.
> 
> Που σημαινει στα λεφτα της ON δεν παιζει να παρεις Hydro Whey οχι απο την Reflex αλλα απο καμια εταιρεια.


αγοραζω απο αγγλια οπου η instant whey reflex ειναι φτηνοτερη απο τη gold standard (και οι 2 ειναι μιγμα isolate με concetrate κοιτα label).....isolate δεν με απασχολει.....

----------


## ThanosJJ

Καλησπέρα..

Έχω μια whey της On ανοιγμένη από 10 Ιουλίου.

Υπάρχει θέμα αν αρχίσω την πρόσληψη τώρα η έχει χαλάσει?


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## billy89

Δε χαλάει μην ανησυχείς...

----------


## tzouas

Ασπρο πατο!!

----------


## giorgosensy

Απο την επομενη βδομαδα λεω να την αρχισω. Ειμαι σε φαση ογκου και σκεφτομαι να την συνδυασω με καποιο υδατανθρακα και αμινοξεα. Απο αμινοξεα τι θα "ταιριαζε" περισσοτερο; Και οσο αφορα τον υδατανθρακα δεξτροζη;

----------


## death4glory

Τι εχετε παθει ολοι με αυτη την πρωτεινη... οπου παω και οπου σταθω γι αυτην ακουω

----------


## 200sx

Καλά πιστεύετε ακόμα στα blend που γράφουν whey concetrate και whey isolate???
Αν είσασταν ιδιοκτήτης της ΟΝ.. ή της Reflex... ή της Dymatize...  θα βάζατε μέσα πάνω απο 1% isolate???
Διαφημιστικό τρικ είναι ρε παιδιά... και η μοναδική σοβαρή εταιρία η Syntrax λέει ξεκαθαρα ότι η Whey Shake ειναι σκέτη Whey και οτι δεν σας κοροιδεύουμε.

Κάποιος ανέφερε την Xcore... Εντάξει αν εμπιστευεστε τέτοιες εταιρίες δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι. 
Εγώ στον οργανισμό βάζω μόνο προιόντα από πολύ επώνημες εταιρίες!!!!

H Reflex όντως ακριβότερη αλλά σαφώς καλύτερη.. Γύρως τα 58 ευρω αλλά καμία σχέση.

Εγώ για τον εαυτό μου διαλέγω πάντα όμως κάτι αρκετά φτηνότερο γιατί παίρνω ΜΟΝΙΜΑ πρωτείνη χρόνια και καταναλώνω εδώ και 4 χρονια κανα 2 κουτια πρωτείνη το μήνα. 

Όταν αρχίζετε πρωτείνη για να έχει νόημα δεν την σταματάμε ποτέ!! 
Έρχοντε παιδιά και ψωνίζουν και μου λένε πήρα πριν 2 μήνες την τάδε... πριν 10 την τάδε και πριν 2 χρόνια μια άλλη...
Αφήστε το μην πάρετε ποτέ καλύτερα..


Η συμβουλή μου είναι οικονομική πρωτείνη για να την πέρνετε για πάντα...  (και πάντα επώνημα προιόντα)
Μπορείτε να πετύχετε σε προσφορές πρωτείνες με 45-46 ευρω φανταστικές..
Η ΟΝ συγκεκριμένα ειναι απο τις χειρότερες και δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγω να τα σκάτε  :01. Smile:

----------


## totis

> Καλά πιστεύετε ακόμα στα blend που γράφουν whey concetrate και whey isolate???
> Αν είσασταν ιδιοκτήτης της ΟΝ.. ή της Reflex... ή της Dymatize...  θα βάζατε μέσα πάνω απο 1% isolate???
> Διαφημιστικό τρικ είναι ρε παιδιά... και η μοναδική σοβαρή εταιρία η Syntrax λέει ξεκαθαρα ότι η Whey Shake ειναι σκέτη Whey και οτι δεν σας κοροιδεύουμε.
> 
> Κάποιος ανέφερε την Xcore... Εντάξει αν εμπιστευεστε τέτοιες εταιρίες δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι. 
> Εγώ στον οργανισμό βάζω μόνο προιόντα από πολύ επώνημες εταιρίες!!!!
> 
> H Reflex όντως ακριβότερη αλλά σαφώς καλύτερη.. Γύρως τα 58 ευρω αλλά καμία σχέση.
> 
> ...


Eνταξει τωρα σε εχουμε καταλαβει τουλαχιστον προτεινε καμια σοβαρη εταιρεια και πρωτεινη.....με την Reflex και την Syntrax που πας καθαρα εταιρειες και οι δυο που πανε καλα μονο Ελλαδα οπου και να κοιταξεις σε ξενα σαιτ δεν θα τις δεις σε καμια λιστα τοπ πωλησεων μεσα.....

----------


## 200sx

Syntrax και Reflex δεν είναι σοβαρές και πουλάνε μόνο Ελλάδα??     :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

Τέλοσπάντων εσύ ξέρεις πάντως εγώ είπα να μην ασχολείστε με το αν ειναι Scitec.. Reflex.. Syntrax.. Dymatize.. AllMax.. Stacker2.. κτλ κτλ..

Συγκρίνετε καθαρές πρωτείνες  80-85%  από επώνημες εταιρίες και ψάχνετε να βρείτε ποια ειναι καλύτερη??
ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΕΣ  :01. Smile: 

Όποια μπορέσετε να πετύχετε με καλύτερη τιμή αυτή να πάρετε.

Όταν πάτε να αγοράσετε τηλεόραση 32"  με ίδια χαρακτηριστικά έχει νόημα αν θα είναι LG, Samsung ή Sony?  Ή ποια θα πετύχετε σε προσφορά?

Ξεκολλήσετε με τις μάρκες... τα χαρακτηριστικά έχουν σημασία και απλά να είναι μια μάρκα εμπιστοσίνης.

----------


## jam

Για καθαρη πρωτεινη ι επιλογη πιστευω εχει να κανει καθαρα με τον καθενα , ο ενας κοιταζει γευση ο αλλος εαν εχει καμια γλουταμινη , αμινξεα , αλλος τιμες προσφορες κτλ.
παρολαυτα η γνωμη μου και η επιλογη μου εμενα στηριζεται καταρχας στην γευση , μετα στα γλυκαντικα οπως acesulfameK , sucralose κτλ , στην συνεχια εαν περιεχει καπια εξτρα οπως γλουτ αμινο κτλ
η επιλογη αυτη ομως ξαναλεω στηριζεται στον καθενα ρε παιδια . Εγω δεν μπορω να πιω κατι και να να κλινω την μυτη μου να μην καταλαβω γευση και να το αιδιαζω , και σιγουρα  γλυκαντικα κτλ προσπαθω να επιλεγω παντα οτι περιεχει λιγοτερα , κατεμενα καλυτερη με διαφορα ειναι η Stacker απο γευση γαμαει κυριολεκτεικα και αποο γλυκαντικα εχει φρουκτοζη που μεχρι τωρα δεν ξαναειδα σε καμια αλλη πρωτεινη !

----------


## totis

> Syntrax και Reflex δεν είναι σοβαρές και πουλάνε μόνο Ελλάδα??    
> 
> Τέλοσπάντων εσύ ξέρεις πάντως εγώ είπα να μην ασχολείστε με το αν ειναι Scitec.. Reflex.. Syntrax.. Dymatize.. AllMax.. Stacker2.. κτλ κτλ..
> 
> Συγκρίνετε καθαρές πρωτείνες  80-85%  από επώνημες εταιρίες και ψάχνετε να βρείτε ποια ειναι καλύτερη??
> ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΕΣ 
> 
> Όποια μπορέσετε να πετύχετε με καλύτερη τιμή αυτή να πάρετε.
> 
> ...


Ενταξει το σοβαρες δεν ηθελα να πω ακριβως αυτο αλλα πιο μεγαλες εταιρειες στο μεγεθος της ON,οσο για τις πωλησεις πιστευω εχω δικιο δεν πουλανε τοσο εγω παντος δεν τις εχω δει σε καμια λιστα με τις πιο καλοπουλημενες πρωτεινες.......Παγκοσμιος εκτος απο την gold standard βλεπω πρωτες σε πωλησεις Την combat powder την mts whey την syntha 6 και μερικες αλλες.......Παντα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο κοσμος φερνει κοσμο,βλεποντας καποιος οτι ενα προιον παει καλα παγκοσμιος το περνειι πιο ευκολα....Ειχα παει προχθες σε γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων και οι παραγγελιες που ειχε φερει για την combat powder ητανε περισσοτερες απο τις πρωτεινες που ειχε στα ραφια για στοκ αυτο ειναι η αποδειξη σε οτι ελεγα πιο πριν,ετσι ακριβως γινετε και με την gold standard χρονια τωρα.....

----------


## 200sx

Το ότι πουλάει κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλο...αλλα είναι καλά διαφημισμενο...Gaspari είναι για τον κάδο... Όλοι τα θέλουνε και πουλάνε τρελα..ΟΝ μαρεσει η hydrowhey πολύ.... η gold για μένα είναι απλα 15ετιας προϊόν το οποίο δεν βλέπω λόγω να το πάρει κάποιος εκτός απο την διαφημιση και το τεράστιο πελατολόγιο που έχτισε εδώ και τόσα χρήματα χρόνια..Combat και γενικά τα musclepharm είναι προϊόντα του μάρκετινγκ...Για την στακερ συμφωνώ και εγώ...

----------


## liveris

> Καλά πιστεύετε ακόμα στα blend που γράφουν whey concetrate και whey isolate???
> Αν είσασταν ιδιοκτήτης της ΟΝ.. ή της Reflex... ή της Dymatize...  θα βάζατε μέσα πάνω απο 1% isolate???
> Διαφημιστικό τρικ είναι ρε παιδιά... και η μοναδική σοβαρή εταιρία η Syntrax λέει ξεκαθαρα ότι η Whey Shake ειναι σκέτη Whey και οτι δεν σας κοροιδεύουμε.
> 
> Κάποιος ανέφερε την Xcore... Εντάξει αν εμπιστευεστε τέτοιες εταιρίες δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι. 
> Εγώ στον οργανισμό βάζω μόνο προιόντα από πολύ επώνημες εταιρίες!!!!
> 
> H Reflex όντως ακριβότερη αλλά σαφώς καλύτερη.. Γύρως τα 58 ευρω αλλά καμία σχέση.
> 
> ...


για εξηγησε μου γιατι δεν πρεπει να την σταματαμε ποτε??

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Syntrax και Reflex δεν είναι σοβαρές και πουλάνε μόνο Ελλάδα??    
> 
> Τέλοσπάντων εσύ ξέρεις πάντως εγώ είπα να μην ασχολείστε με το αν ειναι Scitec.. Reflex.. Syntrax.. Dymatize.. AllMax.. Stacker2.. κτλ κτλ..
> 
> Συγκρίνετε καθαρές πρωτείνες  80-85%  από επώνημες εταιρίες και ψάχνετε να βρείτε ποια ειναι καλύτερη??
> ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΕΣ 
> 
> Όποια μπορέσετε να πετύχετε με καλύτερη τιμή αυτή να πάρετε.
> 
> Όταν πάτε να αγοράσετε τηλεόραση 32"  με ίδια χαρακτηριστικά έχει νόημα αν θα είναι LG, Samsung ή Sony?  Ή ποια θα πετύχετε σε προσφορά?Ξεκολλήσετε με τις μάρκες... τα χαρακτηριστικά έχουν σημασία και απλά να είναι μια μάρκα εμπιστοσίνης.


Σε αυτο διαφωνω ,ειδικα στο παραδειγμα που φερνεις με τις τηλεορασεις. Ας εχουν τα ιδια τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα ,οταν τις βλεπεις διπλα διπλα να παιζουν το ιδιο dvd βλεπεις οτι εχουν διαφορες μεταξυ τους ,δεν παιζουν το ιδιο.  Απο κει κ περα βαζεις τον οικονομικο παραγοντα κ κρινει καθενας αν αξιζει κ μπορει να δωσει κατι παραπανω για το καλυτερο.
Για τις πρωτεινες ομως δεν ειναι το ιδιο ευκολο (δεν κανεις με το ματι αναλυση) ,εκει στην επιλογη θα παιξουν αλλα ρολο.

Το μεγεθος κ η φημη της εταιρειας ,οι γνωμες που θα ακουσεις απο αλλους ,οι χημικες αναλυσεις που τυχον εχουν γινει ,η προσωπικη σου αποψη αν την εχεις δοκιμασει ο ιδιος ,ακομη κ το συναισθημα.      Και γιατι το λεω το τελευταιο;
Οταν δοκιμασα ενα δειγμα της USN ,ειπα...ωπαα ,αυτη μου θυμησε σε κατι τις παλιες πρωτεινες ,πρεπει να παρω ενα κουτι!
Και οντως αισθανομουνα ωραια οταν την επαιρνα ,χωρις να ξερω αν στην πραγματικοτητα ηταν λιγο καλυτερη η λιγο πιο κατω απο τις αντιστοιχες Α η  Β.
 Γενικα ειμαι κατα του κολυματος σε μια μαρκα ,μου αρεσε παντα να δοκιμαζω συνεχεια κ οποια δεν μου αρεσε δεν την ξαναεπαιρνα ,οποια μου αρεσε την ξαναπροτιμουσα αλλα παντα δοκιμαζα νεες.
Κ πιστεψτε με εχω δοκιμασει πολλες :01. Razz:  ,ιδιως πιο παλλια.

----------


## totis

> Το ότι πουλάει κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλο...αλλα είναι καλά διαφημισμενο...Gaspari είναι για τον κάδο... Όλοι τα θέλουνε και πουλάνε τρελα..ΟΝ μαρεσει η hydrowhey πολύ.... η gold για μένα είναι απλα 15ετιας προϊόν το οποίο δεν βλέπω λόγω να το πάρει κάποιος εκτός απο την διαφημιση και το τεράστιο πελατολόγιο που έχτισε εδώ και τόσα χρήματα χρόνια..Combat και γενικά τα musclepharm είναι προϊόντα του μάρκετινγκ...Για την στακερ συμφωνώ και εγώ...


E ναι τι να πεις και εσυ αφου την gold standard και την combat powder την φερνουνε και αλλοι και προσπαθεις να μας πεισεις για τα δικα σου προιοντα οτι ειναι καλυτερα τι να πω...νομιζω οτι θα ησουνα πιο συμπαθεις σε ολους μας αν ελεγες την γνωμη σου για ενα συμπληρωμα που πουλας οτι ειναι καλο και οτι το εχεις σε προσφορα χωρις να θαβεις καποιο αλλο.....Και ελεος πια με την διαφημηση καραμελα εχει γινει....Μαγκια της ειναι σε οποια εταιρεια εχει τα λεφτα και την δυναμη να κανει δεν βλεπω καποιο κακο, και συνηθως οι εταιρειες που εχουνε τα λεφτα και ας μιλησουμε για αυτες που ανεφερες παραπανω την On και την Muscle Pharm αν δεις τι εγκαταστασεις που εχουνε για τα προιοντα τους και για τις ερευνες γουσταρεις....ολα παιζουνε ρολο μην τα ισοπεδονουμε σε εμενα τουλαχιστον ολα αυτα μετρανε..... 
Δεν νομιζω σε καποιον απο εμας να αρεσει το συμπληρωμα που περνει να βγενει απο εταιρεια που δεν εχει λεφτα να εχει σωστες εγκαταστασεις η λεφτα να διαφημισει τα προιοντα της και απο την αλλη για να εχει λεφτα αυτη η εταιρεια σημαινει οτι πουλαει τα προιοντα της.....Και θα πω εγω (Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια)
Βασικα δεν θα επαιρνα θεση για αυτο το θεμα αλλα ηταν εκνευριστικη η σταση σου απεναντι μας,μπηκες στα περισσοτερα συμληρωματα και τα εθαψες για να προοθησεις τα δικα σου,μπορουσες να το κανεις με τον σωστο τροπο οπως εξηγησα και πιο πριν στο θεμα.......

----------


## 200sx

Μιλάω πάντα για την προσωπική μου άποψη σαν Χάρης!
 Δεν με ενδιαφέρει επαγγελματικά ποια θα πάρει ο καθένας γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω την καλύτερη τιμή και στην ΟΝ και στην Dymatize και σε όποια θες! Και μιας και μιλάτε για ΟΝ δεν έχω 3 τεμάχια που συνάντησε κάποιος πηγαίνοντας σε κάποιο μαγαζί...  Έχω 2 παλέτες Gold Standar..

 Με προσβάλεις όμως να μου λες ότι γράφω την άποψη μου με σκοπό οπότε το σταματάω. 
Δεν ήξερα ότι απαγορεύεται να μην μου αρέσει η ON και χωρίς να προτείνω κάποια είπα απλά να βρείτε όποια σας συμφέρει οικονομικά!!

----------


## totis

> Μιλάω πάντα για την προσωπική μου άποψη σαν Χάρης!
>  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει επαγγελματικά ποια θα πάρει ο καθένας γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω την καλύτερη τιμή και στην ΟΝ και στην Dymatize και σε όποια θες! Και μιας και μιλάτε για ΟΝ δεν έχω 3 τεμάχια που συνάντησε κάποιος πηγαίνοντας σε κάποιο μαγαζί...  Έχω 2 παλέτες Gold Standar..
> 
>  Με προσβάλεις όμως να μου λες ότι γράφω την άποψη μου με σκοπό οπότε το σταματάω. 
> Δεν ήξερα ότι απαγορεύεται να μην μου αρέσει η ON και χωρίς να προτείνω κάποια είπα απλά να βρείτε όποια σας συμφέρει οικονομικά!!


Χαρη δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου και δεν θα επεκταθω αλλο σε αυτο το θεμα....Αυτο που ενδιαφερει ολους μας ειναι αυτο που εγραψες τωρα(έχω την καλύτερη τιμή και στην ΟΝ και στην Dymatize και σε όποια θες).Οσο καιρο θα φερνεις συμπληρωματα σε καλη τιμη θα εισαι στις προτιμησεις μας (Την combat powder να ξαναφερεις σε χαμηλη τιμη ομως....την gold standard απο εσενα την επερνα οσο καιρο ειχες και την combat powder γιατι τις συνδιαζω αυτες τις δυο ....

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Μιλάω πάντα για την προσωπική μου άποψη σαν Χάρης!
>  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει επαγγελματικά ποια θα πάρει ο καθένας γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω την καλύτερη τιμή και στην ΟΝ και στην Dymatize και σε όποια θες! Και μιας και μιλάτε για ΟΝ δεν έχω 3 τεμάχια που συνάντησε κάποιος πηγαίνοντας σε κάποιο μαγαζί...  Έχω 2 παλέτες Gold Standar..
> 
>  Με προσβάλεις όμως να μου λες ότι γράφω την άποψη μου με σκοπό οπότε το σταματάω. 
> Δεν ήξερα ότι απαγορεύεται να μην μου αρέσει η ON και χωρίς να προτείνω κάποια είπα απλά να βρείτε όποια σας συμφέρει οικονομικά!!


Φίλε μου,να μην σταματήσεις να μας λες την άποψή σου. Είσαι ένας σωστός επαγγελματίας και κάνεις πολύ καλές προσπάθειες να ανταγωνιστείς τις τιμές του εξωτερικού και αυτό σαν Έλληνες,κάποιοι από εμάς,το εκτιμάμε. Προσωπικά δεν θέλω να δίνω τα χρήματα μου σε Βούλγαρους και Πορτογάλλους,αν και το έχω κάνει επανειλλημένα,αλλά ως θύμα της οικονομικής κρίσης και όχι σαν ξενολάγνος. Θέλω να τα δίνω σε Έλληνες,αρκεί να το εκτιμούν και να είναι εξαιρετικά ανταγωνιστικοί σε σχέση με τους ξένους και να συμπάσχουν με τον κόσμο. Πολλοί στερούμαστε πολλά για να έχουμε συμπληρώματα στο ράφι μας. Προσωπικά σε συγχαίρω για τις προσπάθειές σου και κάποια στιγμή θα σε προτιμήσω,διότι ορισμένες τιμές σου,σε επιλεγμένα προιόντα, κοιτούν στα μάτια ευθέως κολοσούς. Και εγώ έχω πάρει και την ΟΝ και την Combat Powder,καλές,αλλά οικονομικά σίγουρα,ίσως και ποιοτικά,υπάρχουν πολύ πιο συμφέρουσες επιλογές από αυτές.

----------


## mazas

Γεια σας παιδια μπορει να με ενημερωσει καποιος  η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ποσο εχει περιπου σε ελληνικο καταστημα σημερα?Γιατι μεχρι περσι την εβρισκα στα ελληνικα σαιτ και καταστηματ απο 67 ευρω μεχρι και 74-77?Η κανω λαθος.....?

----------


## mazas

> Κάποιος ανέφερε την Xcore... Εντάξει αν εμπιστευεστε τέτοιες εταιρίες δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι. 
> Εγώ στον οργανισμό βάζω μόνο προιόντα από πολύ επώνημες εταιρίες!!!!


Δεν καταλαβα γιατι να μην τις εμπιστευομαστε?Επειδη δεν την εχεις εσυ στο μαγαζι σου?Χαμος γινεται με αυτη την εταιρεια σε ελλαδα και ευρωπη.
Εχεις διαβασει καποια ερευνα που εχει γινει πανω στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια σε καποιο  χημικο ελεγχο καποιας πρωτεινης της?Στειλε μας λινκ να μας ενημερωσεις και εμας για να προσεχουμε.
Αλλιως πως μιλας και κρινεις?
Αν ειναι ετσι να πω και εγω για τις syntraχ οτι ειναι μεσα στις αρωματικες ουσιες και στις χρωστικες ουσιες,οτι ειναι τιγκα στα διαφορα "προσθετα" με σκοπο την πολυ ωραια γευση

----------


## 200sx

Ίων Δραγούμης    Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
totis    Σε ευχαριστώ απλά δεν θέλω να σηζητάμε συνέχεια για το μαγαζί  :01. Razz: 

mazas  Από τις κλασσικές πρωτείνες βγάζω ελάχιστα για να έχω τόσο χαμηλές τιμές..
Αν έβλεπες πόσο έχει χονδρική η 100% Isolate ή η Xtreme Whey της  XCORE   και πόσα πολλά θα έβγαζα αν τα πουλούσα στις τιμές του πορτογαλου θα με έλεγες ΤΡΕΛΟ που δεν τα έχω φέρει ακόμα.

Αν σου έδειχνα πόσο έχει σε πρώτη ύλη η whey θα έλεγες... XCORE 100% Αλεύρακι Isolate!


Καλά εγώ το καταλαβαίνω από τις τιμές... Εσείς δεν σκέφτεστε ότι βάζετε μέσα σας ότι πιο φτηνιάρικο υπάρχει στην αγορά?

----------


## mazas

Ποσο εχει χονδρικη η isolate?Αν θελεις στειλε πμ γιατι με ενδιαφερει.
Δηλαδη εσυ τι δηλωνεις τωρα?Οτι η ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης στα προιοντα της xcore ειναι χαμηλης ποιοτικης αξιας η οτι δεν εχουν αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης σε σχεση με αυτη που αναγραφουν?
και εφτασες σε αυτο το συμπερασμα απο τη τιμη πωλησης σε χονδρικη η εχεις διαβασει καποια ερευνα?
Δεν σε ρωταω κακοπροαιρετα ετσι θελω να ενημερωθω απλα γιατι με ενδιαφερει

----------


## 200sx

Συγκρίνοντας την τιμη χονδρικής και την τιμή πρώτης ύλης που ξέρω πόσο έχει επειδή σκεφτόμουνα να φτιάξω δικο μου brand πρωτεΐνης.Καμια σχέση δεν έχουν αυτα που γραφει με αυτα που έχει μέσα.Και τα ζασταβα για αυτοκίνητα τα πουλάνε αλλα εντάξει εγώ προτιμώ κάτι ακριβότερο!!!Για κάτι που βάζετε κιόλας στον οργανισμό σας απορω γιατι διαλέγετε το φτηνιάρικο που λογικό είναι να είναι και υποδιεστερο!!Αλλο να βρεις φτηνή πρωτεΐνη και αλλο να βρεις την "Mercedes" πρωτεΐνη φτηνά!

----------


## mazas

> Συγκρίνοντας την τιμη χονδρικής και την τιμή πρώτης ύλης που ξέρω πόσο έχει επειδή σκεφτόμουνα να φτιάξω δικο μου brand πρωτεΐνης.Καμια σχέση δεν έχουν αυτα που γραφει με αυτα που έχει μέσα.Και τα ζασταβα για αυτοκίνητα τα πουλάνε αλλα εντάξει εγώ προτιμώ κάτι ακριβότερο!!!Για κάτι που βάζετε κιόλας στον οργανισμό σας απορω γιατι διαλέγετε το φτηνιάρικο που λογικό είναι να είναι και υποδιεστερο!!Αλλο να βρεις φτηνή πρωτεΐνη και αλλο να βρεις την "Mercedes" πρωτεΐνη φτηνά!


Που ξερεις τι εχει μεσα?Πηγες καποια πρωτεινη απο την xcore στο χημειο για ελεγχο η απλα βγαζεις ενα συμπερασμα λογο της φθηνης τιμης στη χονδρικη πωληση σε σχεση με την τιμη της πρωτης υλης?
Υπονοεις οτι εχουν καποιες βλαβερες ουσιες για τον οργανισμο η οτι δεν εχουν την αναγραφομενη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης???

Το οτι κατι ειναι λιγο πιο φθηνο απο κατι αλλο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα και οτι ειναι υποδιεστερο...αλωστε οι διαφορες στις τιμες μεταξυ των xcore whey και καποιων αλλων (syntrax whey,matrix,trophix,combat powder) δεν ειναι μεγαλη!Ειναι και αυτες μηπως ζασταβα?

ΥΓ Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις πως ειναι δυνατον να εχουν τοσο δυνατη και ωραια γευση η πρωτεινες τις syntrax????Eιναι σιγουρο κατι παραπανω βαζουν μεσα για να εχουν τετοια απιστευτη γευση?

----------


## 200sx

Δεν με καταλαβαίνεις... Στην χονδρική η xcore είναι πολύ φτηνές... Τεράστια διαφορα απο whey shake.. και γενικά οποιαδήποτε whey.. Πιστεύεις ότι η xcore έχει βρει τον τρόπο να της χαρίζουν την πρώτη ύλη για να πουλάει φτηνά; Μηπως κλεβει την πρωτη υλη;Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλα έχει μέσα αλλα νταλον..Για κάποια πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται χημείο... Είναι απλα μαθηματικά...Και τελειώνει εδώ η κουβέντα  :01. Smile:

----------


## mazas

> Δεν με καταλαβαίνεις... Στην χονδρική η xcore είναι πολύ φτηνές... Τεράστια διαφορα απο whey shake.. και γενικά οποιαδήποτε whey.. Πιστεύεις ότι η xcore έχει βρει τον τρόπο να της χαρίζουν την πρώτη ύλη για να πουλάει φτηνά; Μηπως κλεβει την πρωτη υλη;Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλα έχει μέσα αλλα νταλον..Για κάποια πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται χημείο... Είναι απλα μαθηματικά...Και τελειώνει εδώ η κουβέντα


Παντως επειδη εγω εμαθα...η χcore εχει αποκλειστικο αντπροσωπο για ολη τη ευρωπη τον πορτογαλλο.
Οσοι πουλανε λοιπον προιοντα της xcore στην ευρωπη αγοραζουν απο το prozis....οπως και ενας απλος ιδιωτης.Εσυ τωρα πως εμαθες τη τιμη της χονδρικης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω???
Ρωτησες τον πορτογαλλο ποσο θα σου αφησει μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα xcore πρωτεινες?

Συνεχιζεις να μην μου δινεις τη δικη σου εκδοχη για το πως η syntrax καταφερνει να εχει τοσο φοβερη γευση.....μηπως εχει βρε καποια μυστικη συνταγη?

----------


## tzouas

Ρε παιδια πειτε και για καμμια αλλη πρωτεινη!! ολο γιαυτη την gold standard μιλατε!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ενταξει το ξεσκισετε το πραγμα λες και η πρωτεινη κανει τη διαφορα!! Πειτε μια γνωμη για το θεμα και τελος...

----------


## Source Of Energy

> Ρε παιδια πειτε και για καμμια αλλη πρωτεινη!! ολο γιαυτη την gold standard μιλατε!! 
> 
> Ενταξει το ξεσκισετε το πραγμα λες και η πρωτεινη κανει τη διαφορα!! Πειτε μια γνωμη για το θεμα και τελος...





> Ρε παιδια πειτε και για καμμια αλλη πρωτεινη!! ολο γιαυτη την gold standard μιλατε!! 
> 
> Ενταξει το ξεσκισετε το πραγμα λες και η πρωτεινη κανει τη διαφορα!! Πειτε μια γνωμη για το θεμα και τελος...


καλησπερα εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
Ηθελα επισης να προσθεσω πως όντως είναι απ τις καλύτερες στην κατηγορία της, όντως βραβεύεται κάθε χρόνο.Επίσης σαν γεύση,διαλυτότητα και επεξεργασία ειναι ασυναγώνιστη.
Ομως δέν είναι για όλους τους σωματότυπους.. ειδικά οσοι θέλετε να αυξήσετε βάρος.. οχι οτι ειναι λάθος *(ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ)* μπορείτε να διαλέξετε μια θερμιδική για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και κανοντας εναν καλο συνδιασμό θα δείτε το σώμα σας να αλλάζει.
Τώρα όσοι απο εσάς θέλετε "μυικά κιλά" και φοβάστε τις θερμίδες λυπάμαι αλλα θα μείνετε ετσι.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αγγελος

----------


## billy89

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!




> Τώρα όσοι απο εσάς θέλετε "μυικά κιλά" και φοβάστε τις θερμίδες λυπάμαι αλλα θα μείνετε ετσι.


Τι εννοείς με αυτό?

----------


## Source Of Energy

> Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!
> 
> 
> 
> Τι εννοείς με αυτό?


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ!!  :01. Smile: 

Εννοώ πως αν καποιος θέλει αύξηση βάρους αυξάνει ημερησια πρόσληψη θερμίδων υδατ/κων πρωτεινης λιπαρών οξέων και γενικά ποιότητα και ποσότητα γευμάτων.
Τωρα μυικά κιλα δεν βαζεις ετσι απλα.. θα αυξησεις το βαρος σου κατοπιν διατροφης (ωσο ποιο ποιοτικα μπορεις) *θα αποδεχθείς πως θα βάλεις καποια κιλά λιπος* και το αποτέλεσμα και ο κόπος σου *θα φανούν στην περιοδο γράμμωσης*!

----------


## stefanos8

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω σκοπό να παραγγείλω και εγώ αυτή την πρωτείνη...Επειδή πολλά ακούγονται για απομιμήσεις,μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει από που μπορώ να την παραγγείλω για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο?(αν γίνεται όχι από εξωτερικό γιατί είναι ακριβά τα μεταφορικά)..και ένα off topic ερώτημα:Το σκουπ μετά την προπόνηση το πίνω σκέτο με νερό?Μετά από πόση ώρα αφου το πιω τρώγω?Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :01. Smile:

----------


## 200sx

mazas  Δεν είναι ακριβώς ο πορτογάλος αντιπροσωπος xcore... Είναι η D2 Europe (θηγατρική του πορτογαλου).. 

Πως έμαθα την τιμή της χονδρικής? Ε δεν είμαι ιδιώτης αν είσαι επαγγελματίας πάρε την D2 Europe να σου δώσει καταλογο χονδρικής!!

H Syntrax είναι από τις λίγες εταιρίες που έχουν δικό τους εργοστάσιο πρωτείνης και δεν φτιάχνουν άλλου "φασον" όπως φτιάχνουν οι περισσότεροι. Έχει κορυφαία ποιότητα. Όσο για την γεύση δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τρελένεσαι.. πολύ καλή γεύση είπαμε ότι έχει.. δεν είναι η μοναδική.
Εντέλει μην την πάρεις ρε συ και πάρε όποια σ'αρεσει!


stefanos8
Σε ελληνικά καταστήματα δεν παίζουν μαιμούδες. Τουλάχιστον για την ώρα δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι.

tzouas
Φίλε μου ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Συνήθως Gold Standar πέρνουνε όλοι τον πρώτο καιρό γιατί για την ΟΝ διαβάζουν παντού για την ΟΝ τους λένε και δεν ξέρουν. Αφού δεν ξέρουν εμπιστεύουνε τους άλλους..  Όταν ο άλλος αρχίζει και μαθαίνει ε δεν παίρνει ΟΝ... Ακριβή για αυτό που είναι απλά. 

Η πρώτη μου πρωτείνη ήταν και μένα ΟΝ..    :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## tzouas

Και εγω κανα χρονο μονο on επαιρνα αλλα ενταξει καταλαβα οτι δεν χαθηκε και ο κοσμος για μια πρωτεινη!!και τωρα τελευταια κανω εναλλαξ reflex,maximuscle και nutrisport!δεν ξερω αν ειναι οι καλυτερες αλλα με καλυπτουν και οικονομικα και γευστικα....που πιστευω πως ειναι υα πιο σημαντικα!

----------


## totis

Παιδακια λιγο ηρεμια ας παρει ο καθενας οτι του κανει κεφι και γουσταρει.... ειστε συνεχεια εκτος θεματος και δεν βγαζει και πουθενα και προσπαθητε να προωθησετε αλλες πρωτεινες...οτι και να πειτε και να πω δεν θα επηρεασει κανεναν....Οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας και αυτοι που ξερω βλεπουν τις πωλησεις συμπληρωματων απο το εξωτερικο και οποιο συμπληρωμα πουλαει  αυτο περνουν πιο ευκολα και εμπιστευονται....Ολοι κοιτανε τα ριβιους και το τοπ 50 απο το αμερικανικο bodybuilding.com, το muscle and strength,το tigerfitness, το A1Supplements.com,κτλ..........Οποτε αδικα ο κοπος.....

----------


## tzouas

Ρε παιδι δεν θα αλλαξω κανενος τη γνωμη και ουτε και θελω..στο κατω κατω στη @@@ τι θα παρεις και τι θα πιεις...εγω θα το πιω??την εμπειρια μου εγραψα και δεν εριξα την on....οποια γνωστη πρωτεινη βρισκω σε προσφορα αυτη παιρνω!....εσυ νομιζεις οτι με μια πρωτεινη θα γινεις φετες!και δεν ειμαι καθολου εκτος θεματος παιδακι....

----------


## stone garden

ρεεεεεεεε μια πρωτεινη ειναι τι εχετε παθει , λες και σας δωσανε μαπα ντιαναμπολ κανετε. ο καθενας παιρνει απο οπου θελει , αμα παρει μαιμου προιοντα θα μαθει το λαθος του. τοσες μερες καθεσται και ''τσακωνεσται'' για το τιποτα.

----------


## 200sx

Αχ φίλε μου totis δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να εμπιστεύεσαι αυτές τις λιστές με τα τοπ... 
 Υπάρχουν μεγάλα συμφέροντα.. 
Ειδικά στο bodybuilding.com..
Και παρα πολλά review είναι "πληρωμενα"!!! 
Σταματήστε να είστε αθώοι..

Αλλά εντέλει είναι τραγικό να κάθεστε να σκέφτεστε ποια πρωτείνη είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη.
Μπορείτε να τα κρίνετε στα παρακάτω ΜΟΝΟ!!!

1  Είναι επώνημα?
2  Καλή γεύση?
3  Καλή τιμη?

Και φυσικά να έχετε αποφασίσει αν θέλετε Isolate ή Whey ή Πολλών πηγών ή Beef ή Φόρμουλα όγκου!

Π.χ. Την ON Gold Standar  VS  Elite Whey  VS  AllWhey VS Stacker2

Μπορείτε νε την συγκρίνετε μόνο σε γεύση και σε τιμή!!!

Αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι με κάποια απο αυτές θα δει έστω και την παραμικρή διαφορά κοροιδεύει τον εαυτό του.  :01. Smile: 

(Ακόμα και αν π.χ. απο αυτές που είπα κάποιες έχουν καλύτερο προφιλ αμινοξέων απο άλλες πάλι δεν θα δείτε καμία διαφορά..   Είναι σαν να ασχολείστε να βρείτε τους ψήλους στα άχυρα! )

----------


## totis

> Ρε παιδια πειτε και για καμμια αλλη πρωτεινη!! ολο γιαυτη την gold standard μιλατε!! 
> 
> Ενταξει το ξεσκισετε το πραγμα λες και η πρωτεινη κανει τη διαφορα!! Πειτε μια γνωμη για το θεμα και τελος...


Αυτο ειναι που ειχες γραψει λιγο πιο πανω,αλλα δεν αναφερθηκα προσωπικα σε σενα αλλα σε ολους οσους εχουν βγει εκτος θεματος,τα τελευτα 15 μηνυματα ειναι ακυρα για διαβασε τα.....Καλα τι πινετε εδω μεσα μερικοι δεν καταλαβαινεται τιποτα αλλα λεμε αλλα λετε....Δεν ξανααπανταω σε τιποτα πια ουτε θα με ξαναενοχλησει κατι,χανω αδικα τον χρονο μου....μονο ριβιους θα μπαινω να γραφω για ενα συμπληρωμα που θα εχω δοκιμασει και τελος....

----------


## tzouas

Αντε και ενας ανθρωπος να το πει!!!το πολυ πολυ αντι για πρωτεινη να ειναι αλευρι που λεει ο λογος σιγα!λες και θα παθουνε τιποτα..μονο λεφτα θα πανε για πεταμα!

----------


## tzouas

Οχι ενταξει νομιζα οτι το ελεγες σε εμενα γιατι και εγω αυτο ειπα πιο πανω οτι αρχισαμε τωρα κοστος χονδρικης και πρωτη υλη και αλλα τετοια  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Αυτο ειναι που ειχες γραψει λιγο πιο πανω,αλλα δεν αναφερθηκα προσωπικα σε σενα αλλα σε ολους οσους εχουν βγει εκτος θεματος,τα τελευτα 15 μηνυματα ειναι ακυρα για διαβασε τα.....Καλα τι πινετε εδω μεσα μερικοι δεν καταλαβαινεται τιποτα αλλα λεμε αλλα λετε....Δεν ξανααπανταω σε τιποτα πια ουτε θα με ξαναενοχλησει κατι,χανω αδικα τον χρονο μου....μονο ριβιους θα μπαινω να γραφω για ενα συμπληρωμα που θα εχω δοκιμασει και τελος....

----------


## Hamlet

την πηρα σημερα ! milk chocolate ! για να δουμε τι θα δουμε...  :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

^^ 
περιμενω review σου.την ειχα παρει κ 'γω καποτε κ ηταν ενα νερουλο
παλιοπραμα.για να δουμε αλλαξε τπτ εκει...

----------


## stone garden

μου δωσε ενας φιλος χτες , αυτο το νερουλο πραμα ειναι ακομα.

----------


## Hamlet

Παιδια δεν ξερω πώς το εννοειτε το νερουλη... Η πρώτη πρωτεινη που πηρα ήταν η elite dymatize rich chocolate και τωρα πηρα την on extreme milk chocolate... Δεν μπορω να πω οτι η on ειναι πιο νερουλη απο την elite.... Το πρωι την πηρα με γαλα, απαιχτη γευση αλλα ακομα και για μενα που ειμαι γλυκατζης, ειναι πολυ γλυκια... (μου θυμισε το παλιο μιλκο με βυνη , για οσους το θυμουνται) ..Μετα την προπονηση την πηρα με νερο, παλι γλυκια , νοστιμη ... δεν θα την ελεγα νεροζουμι... 1 γεματο σκουπ στο σεικερ με 250 ml νερο διαλυω... Ισα ισα η υφή της μου φάνηκε πιο παχυρευστη απο της elite ! Απλα θα ελεγα οτι σαν γευση η ελιτ ειναι πιο ελαφρια και η on πιο βαρια

----------


## stef25

Η double rich chocolate όντως νερουλή...Η extreme milk chocolate πολύ ωραία!!! 
Από κει και πέρα guys πρωτείνη πίνετε όχι προφιτερόλ!!! Χαλαρώστε λίγο με τα γούστα σας..... :01. Razz:

----------


## 200sx

Νερουλή είναι παιδιά ακόμα και όταν έβαζα 2 σκουπ στα 200ml

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Νερουλή είναι παιδιά ακόμα και όταν έβαζα 2 σκουπ στα 200ml


Παλια δεν ειχε πιο κρεμωδη υφη; Μιλαω για γευση βανιλια που συνηθως προτιμουσα.

----------


## totis

> Νερουλή είναι παιδιά ακόμα και όταν έβαζα 2 σκουπ στα 200σχ


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο νερουλη οπως η πρωτεινες τις Reflex Η τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι σαν τις πρωτεινες της Dymatize που αλλα λενε και αλλα εχουνε μεσα......Για whey μια χαρα ειναι...... :01. Smile:  Aν και δεν φτανει την αμερικανικη εκδοση της gold standard,οπως το εχω ξαναπει που ειναι ολα τα λεφτα........

----------


## deadlifter

φιλε 200sx οταν λες δεν σου αρεσει η on τι εννοεις σε γευση???

----------


## Hamlet

Η γευση που πηρα εγω παντως εχει κρεμώδη υφη ! (extreme milk chocolate)

----------


## just chris

on κ κρεμωδη ηφη πρωτη φορα ακουω.οτι εχω δοκιμασει απο ον ειναι νερο με χρωμα.
ποτε δε μου αρεσε γευστικα.αν αλλαξαν κατι στα συστατικα τωρα δε το ξερω...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Aν και δεν φτανει την αμερικανικη εκδοση της gold standard,οπως το εχω ξαναπει που ειναι ολα τα λεφτα........


Μαλλον αυτο :03. Thumb up:  εννοουσα.

----------


## leonidas96

Καλησπερα παιδια,ειχα ακουσει οτι η συγκεκριμενη της ον ειναι καλη για αυξηση ογκου..ισχυει ή οχι;; Αν ξερει καποιος μπορει να μ πει τις καλυτερες αν οχι την καλυτερη πρωτεινη για αυξυση ογκου;;

----------


## 200sx

> on κ κρεμωδη ηφη πρωτη φορα ακουω.οτι εχω δοκιμασει απο ον ειναι νερο με χρωμα.
> ποτε δε μου αρεσε γευστικα.αν αλλαξαν κατι στα συστατικα τωρα δε το ξερω...


Συμφωνώ με ότι είπε.. 
Νερό με χρώμα είναι αυτή η πρωτείνη κυριολεκτικά. 
Μην κάνετε κάνα λάθος και γεμίσετε το σεικερ με νερό γιατί θα είναι σαν να πίνετε μόνο νερό!


Κρεμώδη υφή είναι μια πρωτείνη που είναι πυχτή... Με λίγα λόγια να είναι σαν σοκολάτα σε καφετέρια.. Να χρειάζεται χοντρό καλαμάκι να την πιείς.. 
Αυτές μάλιστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Hamlet

> Συμφωνώ με ότι είπε.. 
> Νερό με χρώμα είναι αυτή η πρωτείνη κυριολεκτικά. 
> Μην κάνετε κάνα λάθος και γεμίσετε το σεικερ με νερό γιατί θα είναι σαν να πίνετε μόνο νερό!
> 
> 
> Κρεμώδη υφή είναι μια πρωτείνη που είναι πυχτή... Με λίγα λόγια να είναι σαν σοκολάτα σε καφετέρια.. Να χρειάζεται χοντρό καλαμάκι να την πιείς.. 
> Αυτές μάλιστα


ετσι οπως την περιγραφεις ειναι η πρωτεινη που ηπια εγω σημερα ! δεν αμφισβητω τις εμπειριες σας απο την on , αλλα μηπως εχει να κανει με τη γευση ;

----------


## totis

> Συμφωνώ με ότι είπε.. 
> Νερό με χρώμα είναι αυτή η πρωτείνη κυριολεκτικά. 
> Μην κάνετε κάνα λάθος και γεμίσετε το σεικερ με νερό γιατί θα είναι σαν να πίνετε μόνο νερό!
> 
> 
> Κρεμώδη υφή είναι μια πρωτείνη που είναι πυχτή... Με λίγα λόγια να είναι σαν σοκολάτα σε καφετέρια.. Να χρειάζεται χοντρό καλαμάκι να την πιείς.. 
> Αυτές μάλιστα


     Φιλε 200sx ειναι απαραδεκτο αυτο που κανεις  :04. Box Sack: ......Συνεχισε να γινεσαι ολο και πιο αντιπαθιτικος  :08. Rifle: καλα τα πας.....Με βγαζεις και απο το διλημα απο που θα αγορασω την νεα μου πρωτεινη,θα προτιμησω τον Ηρακλη μια και ο ανθρωπος εχει κρατησει μια σωστη σταση και απο την αλλη δεν πληρωνεις μεταφορικα :02. Idea:  ......Και θα ξαναπω ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο νερουλη οπως η πρωτεινες τις Reflex Η τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι σαν τις πρωτεινες της Dymatize που αλλα λενε και αλλα εχουνε μεσα......Για whey μια χαρα ειναι...... :01. Smile:  Aν και δεν φτανει την αμερικανικη εκδοση της gold standard,οπως το εχω ξαναπει που ειναι ολα τα λεφτα........  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## just chris

γιατι γινεται αντιπαθητικος ρε τοτις,αφου ετσι ειναι! μην αρχισουμε τωρα κ εδω τα ιδια με τις φωτο των συμπληρωματων κ χαλασουμε το θεμα.οι αποψεις θα ειναι διαφορετικες κ ειναι δεκτο,δεν χρειαζεται να κρινουμε ο ενας την αποψη του αλλου.εγω τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη τη βρισκω χαλια γευστικα,ποιοτικα μπορει να ειναι οκ αλλα γευστικα οχι για 'μενα.

----------


## stef25

> Συμφωνώ με ότι είπε.. 
> Νερό με χρώμα είναι αυτή η πρωτείνη κυριολεκτικά. 
> Μην κάνετε κάνα λάθος και γεμίσετε το σεικερ με νερό γιατί θα είναι σαν να πίνετε μόνο νερό!
> 
> 
> Κρεμώδη υφή είναι μια πρωτείνη που είναι πυχτή... Με λίγα λόγια να είναι σαν σοκολάτα σε καφετέρια.. Να χρειάζεται χοντρό καλαμάκι να την πιείς.. 
> Αυτές μάλιστα


Εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το άλλο.....Πώς γίνεται η ON ως εταιρία και κατά συνέπεια και η πρωτείνη της να έρχεται ΠΡΩΤΗ με διαφορά σε προτίμηση (47% στο γκάλοπ του φόρουμ) στους καταναλωτές συμπληρωμάτων και από την άλλοι οι πωλητές της και εσύ 200sx αλλά και τα x-treme να την θάβουν και να μας αποτρέπουν να την αγοράσουμε..... :02. Shock: 
Δλδ όλος αυτός ο κόσμος που την προτιμάει είναι αρχάριοι που δεν ξέρουν τι αγοράζουν?????
Εσύ 200sx στο ίδιο σου το site  την χαρακτηρίζεις υπερτιμημένη και παλιάς συνταγής, εδώ μας λες ότι έχει γεύση χώμα....
Και ερωτώ!Ενώ έχεις δηλώσει (στο thread φωτο. συμπληρωμάτων) oτι δεν πουλάς προιόντα που τα θεωρείς δεύτερα, ΓΙΑΤΙ την πουλάς???Το ίδιο θα θελα να ρωτήσω και τα xtreme..... 
Μας τα έχετε κάνει μπαλόνια με τις γεύσεις και τις υφές και δεν μιλάω για τα μέλη που γράφουν τη γνώμη τους αλλά για τους πωλητές.....Αντί να δίνεται βαρύτητα στην ποιότητα και τη σύνθεση της πρωτείνης μας μιλάτε για γεύσεις και υφές...Άμα ήθελα να φάω πάστα ρε φίλε θα πήγαινα σε ζαχαροπλαστείο, όχι σε κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων....
Επίσης 200sx εσύ έγραψες πιο πάνω ότι επειδή για τπτ δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι κριτήριο πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ άλλων και η εταιρία, να είναι δλδ αξιόπιστη και να την προτιμά ο κόσμος....Και ανέφερες τα ρύζια τα uncle ben και τα no name για παράδειγμα.....
Εάν δεν είναι προβεβλημένη και παγκόσμιου κύρους εταιρία η ON τότε ποια είναι.....
Επίσης έβαλες κριτήριο την τιμή..Που πλέον η συγκεκριμένη whey θεωρείτε αρκετά οικονομική...
Και τέλος βάζεις τρίτο κριτήριο τη γεύση :02. Shock: !!!!!(ισχύουν όσα έγραψα για προφιτερόλ και πάστες)....
Συμπέρασμα???Όσο και να προσπαθείτε να το παίξετε συμβουλάτορες και ειδήμονες δεν μπορείτε να κρύψετε ότι είστε έμποροι και κοιτάτε πάνω απ όλα το ΚΕΡΔΟΣ...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## totis

> γιατι γινεται αντιπαθητικος ρε τοτις,αφου ετσι ειναι! μην αρχισουμε τωρα κ εδω τα ιδια με τις φωτο των συμπληρωματων κ χαλασουμε το θεμα.οι αποψεις θα ειναι διαφορετικες κ ειναι δεκτο,δεν χρειαζεται να κρινουμε ο ενας την αποψη του αλλου.εγω τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη τη βρισκω χαλια γευστικα,ποιοτικα μπορει να ειναι οκ αλλα γευστικα οχι για 'μενα.


                                                                                                                                   Φιλε εσυ μπορεις να πεις οτι θελεις και ο καθενας απο εμας και ειναι αποδεκτω.......οχι ομως καποιος που εχει μαγαζι με συμπληρωματα και εχει συμφερων με αυτα που λεει....γιατι οπως και τα x-treme ετσι και αυτος θελει να περνουμε αλλα προιοντα που εχουνε περισσοτερο κερδος πολυ απλα.....τα xtreme θελουνε την wariorlab o 200sx την reflex thn dymatize ktl....που η μια η dymatize ειναι τελειως μουφα αλλα λενε αλλα εχουνε μεσα σε ποσοστα πρωτεινης,ολοι το ξερουμε αυτο,αρκετες φορες τους εχουνε πιασει...και η reflex με την οποια μας εχει ζαλισει η οποια ειναι καλη αλλα αν ειναι η gold standard αγευστη και νερουλη η reflex ειναι επι δυο,για αυτη γιατι δεν λεει κατι.....Για αυτο τον λογο πολυ απλα εγραψα ολα αυτα στο προηγουμενο μου ποστ......

----------


## kazos_GR

το οτι ειναι τοπ δεν παει να πει οτι σονυ και ντε πρεπει να εχει ωραια γευση... και να ειναι κρεμωδεις ο άνθρωπος ειπε την γνωμη του για την πρωτεινη τη κωλιμα εχετε φαει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.. και εγω την ειχα παρει και δεν μου αρεσε δεν παει να πει οτι δεν ειναι καλη στα συστατικα εξαλου πινεις πρωτεινη  αν θες κατι πλουσιο χτυπα ενα γλυκο ...........
εξαλου δεν ειπε πχ. παρε την ταδε ή την ταδε ειπε την γνωμη του για τι γευση και υφη που ειπαν και ποιο πανω τα παλικαρια.. δεν εκατσε να πει αυτη ειναι καλυτερη παρτε αυτην...

----------


## kazos_GR

επισης κατι ακομα που θελω να ρωτισο ασχετο επιδη λετε για την dymatize εγω απο γευση / διαλυ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος τωρα αν αλλα λεει αλλα εχει δεν το ξερω παντως βλεπω σε πολλα φαρμακεια εχουν την συγκεκριμενει πρωτεινη ειναι δυνατον αλλα να εχει και αλλα να λεει και να εχουν μονο αυτοι τα φαρμακεια ?τι λετε? γιατι μου εχει κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχει καποια αλλη μαρκα.

----------


## billy89

On και κρεμώδης γεύση ποτέ. Και το λέω μετά λόγου γνώσεως μιας και έχω δοκιμάσει τις περισσότερες από τις γεύσεις που κυκλοφορούν. Απλώς μερικές γεύσεις πχ cookies ή rocky road είναι πιο γλυκές και πιο γεμάτες από άλλες.

Το ότι είναι ελαφριά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει ωραία γεύση, όπως είπε και ο Στεφ άμα ήθελα γλυκό έτρωγα καμιά πάστα. Προσωπικά μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ από την syntrax που τη δουλεύω κι αυτή.




> επισης κατι ακομα που θελω να ρωτισο ασχετο επιδη λετε για την dymatize εγω απο γευση / διαλυ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος τωρα αν αλλα λεει αλλα εχει δεν το ξερω παντως βλεπω σε πολλα φαρμακεια εχουν την συγκεκριμενει πρωτεινη ειναι δυνατον αλλα να εχει και αλλα να λεει και να εχουν μονο αυτοι τα φαρμακεια ?τι λετε? γιατι μου εχει κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχει καποια αλλη μαρκα.


Καμία σχέση δεν έχει που την έχουν στα φαρμακεία.

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Παλια δεν ειχε πιο κρεμωδη υφη; Μιλαω για γευση βανιλια που συνηθως προτιμουσα.


Υπαρχουν δύο ειδών βανίλιες,η μία είναι πολύ πιο νοστιμη απο την αλλη. Την εχω πατήσει και εγώ.

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Καλησπερα παιδια,ειχα ακουσει οτι η συγκεκριμενη της ον ειναι καλη για αυξηση ογκου..ισχυει ή οχι;; Αν ξερει καποιος μπορει να μ πει τις καλυτερες αν οχι την καλυτερη πρωτεινη για αυξυση ογκου;;


η gold standard δεν είναι για όγκο , είναι καθαρή πρωτεϊνη.Εάν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις τον όγκο σου μπορείς να πας στην serious mass της ιδιας εταιρέιας.(Φοβερή φόρμουλα.) Από 'οσο βλέπω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (με τίτλο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτείνη υπάρχουν ατομα που δεν γνωρίζουν ότι αυτη είναι μια πρωτείνη καθαρή και υπάρχουν άλλοι που απλα  τσακώνονται για τα καταστηματα.Ελεος..

----------


## Billys51

κωστα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες οτι οι πρωτεινες ογκου ειναι αχρηστες..καλυτερα να παρεις μια κανονικη whey και να προσθεσεις μονος σου τον υδατανθρακα που χρειαζεσαι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

> Εάν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις τον όγκο σου μπορείς να πας στην serious mass της ιδιας εταιρέιας.(Φοβερή φόρμουλα.)


Αν θες να ανεβάσεις το λίπος σου και να πληρώσεις άχρηστο υδατάνθρακα για χρυσάφι συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> κωστα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες οτι οι πρωτεινες ογκου ειναι αχρηστες..καλυτερα να παρεις μια κανονικη whey και να προσθεσεις μονος σου τον υδατανθρακα που χρειαζεσαι


θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό.Και όπως έχω αναφερει ξανα το ότι μπορεί να είναι αχρηστες για εμένα δεν ισχυει και για καποιον εκτωμορφο ο οποίος δυσκολευεται πολύ να ανεβάσει κιλα.Σαφώς και μπορεί να προσθέσει υδατάνθρακα σε μία whey του τύπου dextrose (υψυλού γλεικεμικού δείκτη) ώστε να πετυχει την αποκατάσταση και την αναπληρωση του γλυκογονου μετά την προπόνηση όμως για να μπορέσει να δημιουργήσει όλο το συμπλεγμα των συστατικών που σου δίνει μία ΚΑΛΗ θερμιδική φόρμουλα  μονος του δεν είναι και ότι πιο ευκολο.Σίγουρα είναι πιο προσιτό για καποιον να έχει μια όλα σε ένα φορμουλα για αμεσως μετά την προπόνηση παρά να μπορεί να αναμιγνυει ξεχωριστά τα συστατικά και δεν μιλω μονο για τον υδατανθρακα,εφόσον ασχολεισαι θα γνωρίζεις τι παραπάνω χρειαζεται κάπποιος σε αυτή την προσάθεια.Πόσο μαλλον αν μιλάμε για καποιον αρχαριο του οποίου το να πιεί μία πρωτείνη όλα σε ένα δηλαδή συνηθως πάνω από 150 γρ σκονης στην δόση του φαινεται βουνο απο μόνο του.Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.Εχουν ακουστεί επίσης προτάσεις του στιλ παρε μία καθαρή πρωτείνη και βαλε στην διατροφή σου επιπλεον σαβουρα λιπαρά και λοιπα για να ανεβάσεις θερμίδες.Απαραδεκτο.σαφώς και χρειαζετε πρωτα απόλα προσπαθεια απο την διατροφή αλλα μία καλή ογκου πρωτεινη θα συμβαλη στην προσπαθεια και λεγοντας καλή δεν εννοω όλες τις μουφες που στην δόση σε γεμίζουν με αχρηστες θερμίδες και κορεσμενα λιπαρα τιγκα στην ζαχαρη αλλα μία ποιοτική εταιρεία  όπως η ον σου δίνει αυτα που χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## tzouas

Για ογκου αν θες ποιοτικη κοιτα λιγο την one stop xtreme της reflex...εχει αρκετα καλα συστατικα και σε καλη τιμη απο εξω...

----------


## prasino

> Η best flavour για σας ?


ROCKY ROAD FOR EVER!!!

----------


## leonidas96

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!

----------


## sticky fingaz

Bλεπω οτι στην αρχικη σελιδα του θέματος το ταμπελακι λεει οτι εχει σιδηρο 0% ενω στο επισημο site της ΟΝ το ταμπελάκι γραφει 2% σιδηρο.


Τελικα τι ισχύει???

----------


## totis

> Bλεπω οτι στην αρχικη σελιδα του θέματος το ταμπελακι λεει οτι εχει σιδηρο 0% ενω στο επισημο site της ΟΝ το ταμπελάκι γραφει 2% σιδηρο.
> 
> 
> Τελικα τι ισχύει???


 Kαι τα δυο αναλογος την γευση..... :01. Wink:

----------


## 200sx

stef25

Κέρδος θα έχω ότι και να πάρει κανεις. 
Έχω ότι πιστεύω οτι αξίζει αλλά και ότι ζητάει όλος ο κόσμος ακόμα και ας ειναι για τον κάδο.. όπως την on 100% whey και την myofusion π.χ.
Δεν ειναι δυνατών να φέρνω μόνο ότι θεωρώ καλό. 

Αφού εσείς θέλετε ΟΝ εγώ περιμένω την άλλη βδομάδα 4 παλέτες ΟΝ  :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλά δεν νομίζω να απαγορευέται να πω οτι ειναι ΠΑΤΑΤΑ!
Σε λίγο θα μου πιεις να την πιω με το ζώρι!!  :01. Razz: 

Κοίτα είναι η πρωτείνη που ξέρει και η κουτσή Μαρία.. Τα είπαμε μην τα ξανά λέμε.
15 χρόνια πρωτείνη και με τρελή διαφήμιση όλα αυτά τα χρόνια..

Ηταν η 1η μου πρωτείνη και είναι η 1η πρωτείνη όλων. Και κάποιος που δεν ασχολείται και ιδιαίτερα με το θέμα συμπληρώματα γιατι να αλλάξει?
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι στην πράξη δεν πρόκειται να δει διαφορά αλλάζοντας πρωτείνη άμεσα. 



kostas_ntoum

Οι φόρμουλες όγκου και όχι πρωτείνες όγκου που κακός τις λένε έτσι κάποιοι αποτελούντε από 70+% υδατάνθρακα και 20-25% πρωτείνη.
Δεν είναι κανένα μαγικό σκεύασμα... 
Στην ουσιά παίρνουν καθαρή πρωτείην την μιξάρουν με υδατάνθρακα - ζάχαρα..  
Κυριολεκτικά μια σαβούρα.
Αν κάποιος παίρνει αυτές τις "φόρμουλες"  πρέπει να ξέρει ότι η δόση ειναι σηνύθως 200+γρ δηλαδή 4-5 σκουπάρες και σηνυθως βγάζει 20 δόσεις!!!
Δηλαδή 20 φορές.. Δηλαδή αν παίρνεις πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση μιλάμε για 10 μέρες η σακούλα. 
Όποιος κανει το λάθος και παίρνει μονο 1-2 σκουπ παίρνει καμια 10αρια γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. Δηλαδή κοροιδεύει τον εαυτό του.
Για όσους την παίρνουν σωστά είναι σαν να πίνουν 2 σκουπ καθαρής πρωτείνης και λίγα μακαρόνια και μια σοκολατίνα.
Με λίγα λόγια είσαι σε καλό δρόμο να γίνεις χοντρός. 

Καθαρή πρωτείνη + υδατάνθρακα ποιοτικό και θα πάρεις ποιοτικό όγκο.

Γιατι υπάρχουν και αυτές οι φόρμουλες???  Υπάρχουν για τους εκτομορφικούς που είναι σε τσιγαρόχαρτα και απλά θέλουν να προσθέσουν θερμίδες όπως όπως γιατί θέλουν τρελό αριθμό θερμίδων για να κρατηθούν.

totis 

Δεν προωθώ καμια εταιρία και ποτέ δεν ήθελα να γίνω "αντιπρόσωπος" από καμία εταιρία. 
Δημοκρατία έχουμε και μπορώ να λεω νομίζω ποια θεωρώ καλή και ποια όχι. 
Επίσης δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου από που θα πάρεις.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_ntoum

Αρχικά συμφωνώ,μιλάμε για φόρμουλες όγκου όπως αναφέρω και αυτό γιατί σου προσφέρουν κατι παραπάνω από πρωτεινη με υδατανθρακα σε ατνίθεση με τα λεγόμενα σου. Σαφώς και είναι δύσκολο να λάβει κανείς 25 γρ πρωτείνης σε αυτη την φόρμουλα όμως όπως είναι δύσκολ ογια καποιον να χασει κιλα έτσι θα χρειαστεί και καποιον πολύ αδύνατος να πιέσει λίγο τον εαυτό του για να καταφέρει τον στοχο του.Περα από αυτό μερικούς τους εξυπηρετεί ακόμα και να μοιράζουν τα 10 γρ πρωτείνης μεσα στην ημέρα τους για να λαμβανουν τις θερμίδες που χρειαζονται και όχι να κοροιδευουν τον εαυτό τους όπως λες.Και πιστευω είναι πολύ σημαντικό βοηθημα το να μπορεί καποιος να εχει ενδιάμεσα ροφήματα με υψηλη περιεκτικότητα σε (ποιοτικές θερμίδες) ώστε να φτάσει τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό που εχει ορισει απο το προγραμμα διατροφής του.Επίσης θεωρώ εντελώς ανευθυνο από την πλευρά σου να τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα και να προτείνεις στον κόσμο να καταναλώνουν αχρηστες θερμιδες σοκολατίνες κλπ.  βαζοντας στην ίδια μποιρα μια φορμουλα ογκου με την σαβούρα που προτείνεις.Αλλωστε δεν είναι όλος ο κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα προιόντα ασχετοι και ανιδεοι όπως θελεις να τους κανεις να φαίνονται.Ένας αθλητής ο οποίος έχει τις απαραιτητες ελαχιστες  γνωσεις σε θεματα διατροφής θα καταλάβαινε ότι αυτα που λες δεν ισχυουν και για εμενα δειχνεις ότι δεν μπορείς να στηρίξεις τους πελατες σου με τις γνωσεις σου.Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## billy89

> Επίσης θεωρώ εντελώς ανευθυνο από την πλευρά σου να τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα και να προτείνεις στον κόσμο να καταναλώνουν αχρηστες θερμιδες σοκολατίνες κλπ.  βαζοντας στην ίδια μποιρα μια φορμουλα ογκου με την σαβούρα που προτείνεις.


Η ζάχαρη είναι ζάχαρη απ΄όπου και αν προέρχεται είτε από σοκολατίνα είτε από συμπλήρωμα. Ακριβώς αυτό είναι οι φόρμουλες όγκου, σαβούρα και κυρίως δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους χίλιες φορές svunt shake με τις ίδιες θερμίδες αν κάποιος δε βάζει με τίποτα. Οτιδήποτε έχει μέσα μια φόρμουλα όγκου (κρεατίνη, καλά λιπαρά κλπ) μπορείς να τα πάρεις ξεχωριστά και να τα συνδυάσεις μόνος σου με το μισό κόστος.

----------


## crab

> Εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το άλλο.....Πώς γίνεται η ON ως εταιρία και κατά συνέπεια και η πρωτείνη της να έρχεται ΠΡΩΤΗ με διαφορά σε προτίμηση (47% στο γκάλοπ του φόρουμ) στους καταναλωτές συμπληρωμάτων και από την άλλοι οι πωλητές της και εσύ 200sx αλλά και τα x-treme να την θάβουν και να μας αποτρέπουν να την αγοράσουμε.....
> Δλδ όλος αυτός ο κόσμος που την προτιμάει είναι αρχάριοι που δεν ξέρουν τι αγοράζουν?????
> Εσύ 200sx στο ίδιο σου το site  την χαρακτηρίζεις υπερτιμημένη και παλιάς συνταγής, εδώ μας λες ότι έχει γεύση χώμα....
> Και ερωτώ!Ενώ έχεις δηλώσει (στο thread φωτο. συμπληρωμάτων) oτι δεν πουλάς προιόντα που τα θεωρείς δεύτερα, ΓΙΑΤΙ την πουλάς???Το ίδιο θα θελα να ρωτήσω και τα xtreme..... 
> Μας τα έχετε κάνει μπαλόνια με τις γεύσεις και τις υφές και δεν μιλάω για τα μέλη που γράφουν τη γνώμη τους αλλά για τους πωλητές.....Αντί να δίνεται βαρύτητα στην ποιότητα και τη σύνθεση της πρωτείνης μας μιλάτε για γεύσεις και υφές...Άμα ήθελα να φάω πάστα ρε φίλε θα πήγαινα σε ζαχαροπλαστείο, όχι σε κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων....
> Επίσης 200sx εσύ έγραψες πιο πάνω ότι επειδή για τπτ δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι κριτήριο πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ άλλων και η εταιρία, να είναι δλδ αξιόπιστη και να την προτιμά ο κόσμος....Και ανέφερες τα ρύζια τα uncle ben και τα no name για παράδειγμα.....
> Εάν δεν είναι προβεβλημένη και παγκόσμιου κύρους εταιρία η ON τότε ποια είναι.....
> Επίσης έβαλες κριτήριο την τιμή..Που πλέον η συγκεκριμένη whey θεωρείτε αρκετά οικονομική...
> Και τέλος βάζεις τρίτο κριτήριο τη γεύση!!!!!(ισχύουν όσα έγραψα για προφιτερόλ και πάστες)....
> Συμπέρασμα???Όσο και να προσπαθείτε να το παίξετε συμβουλάτορες και ειδήμονες δεν μπορείτε να κρύψετε ότι είστε έμποροι και κοιτάτε πάνω απ όλα το ΚΕΡΔΟΣ......


πέστα χρυσόστομε!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Η ζάχαρη είναι ζάχαρη απ΄όπου και αν προέρχεται είτε από σοκολατίνα είτε από συμπλήρωμα. Ακριβώς αυτό είναι οι φόρμουλες όγκου, σαβούρα και κυρίως δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους χίλιες φορές svunt shake με τις ίδιες θερμίδες αν κάποιος δε βάζει με τίποτα. Οτιδήποτε έχει μέσα μια φόρμουλα όγκου (κρεατίνη, καλά λιπαρά κλπ) μπορείς να τα πάρεις ξεχωριστά και να τα συνδυάσεις μόνος σου με το μισό κόστος.


Φίλε μου και θα σου ξαναπώ συμφωνώ με αυτο που λες αλλα στην περιπτωση της σοκολοατινας δεν αναφερομαστε μονο στην ζαχαρη,μην τρελαθούμε τελείως.Επίσης υπάρχουν φορμουλες ογκου που στα 100 γρ σου δίνουν λιγότερο απο 7 γρ ζαχαρης όπως για αυτη που μιλαμε τωρα.Πινεις εναν καφε μετριο με 15-20 γρ ζαχαρη και μιλαμε για 6 γρ ζαχαρησ σε μια φορμουλα ογκου.Ελεος το εχουμε δει και λεμε τουλαχιστον ας στηριζουμε τις αποψεις μαζ οχι γενικα οτι ναναι.

----------


## kostas_ntoum

και ναι μπορείς να τα συνδυασεισ ολα, δεν θα διαφωνησω  και το ειπα και πιο πριν αυτο αλλα ειναι πιο προσιτό για καποιον αρχαριο να τα παρει ολα σε ενα.

----------


## billy89

Αν λες για τη serious mass βλέπω στο serving 50 γρ πρωτείνης (με πηγές concentrated ορού, calcium καζείνη, αυγού και γάλακτος), 20 γρ ζάχαρη και σύνολο 252 γρ υδατάνθρακα με πρώτη πηγή στα συστατικά τη μαλτοδεξτρίνη! Δε διαφωνώ είναι η εύκολη λύση να πίνω σκόνη αντί να τρώω μακαρόνια ή να φτιάχνω μόνος μου ροφήματα στο μίξερ αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι μιλάμε για υποδεέστερη ποιότητα και κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο κόστος!

----------


## 200sx

Αφου οι φόρμουλες όγκου έχουν ποιοτηκες θερμίδες τι να πω τις πάρετε. Όπως εσείς λέτε την γνωμη σας όμως έτσι μπορώ και εγώ να την λέω..Η δικια μου αποψη είναι ότι σοκολατίνες και φόρμουλες όγκου είναι παρόμοια πράγματα.Με αυτο που λέω δεν λέω στον κόσμο να τρωει σοκολατίνες φυσικά αλλα να βρει ποιοτικό υδατάνθρακα.Οι φόρμουλες δεν έχουν μαγικά πράγματα... Όταν γράφει 200γρ υδατάνθρακα τι πηγής νομίζεις ότι είναι και τον λες ποιοτικό;

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Αν λες για τη serious mass βλέπω στο serving 50 γρ πρωτείνης (με πηγές concentrated ορού, calcium καζείνη, αυγού και γάλακτος), 20 γρ ζάχαρη και σύνολο 252 γρ υδατάνθρακα με πρώτη πηγή στα συστατικά τη μαλτοδεξτρίνη! Δε διαφωνώ είναι η εύκολη λύση να πίνω σκόνη αντί να τρώω μακαρόνια ή να φτιάχνω μόνος μου ροφήματα στο μίξερ αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι μιλάμε για υποδεέστερη ποιότητα και κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο κόστος!


Συμφωνώ ότι καποιος ο οποίος μπορεί και εχει την δυνατότητα να ανεβαζει κιλά απο την διατροφή του δεν χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο αλλα θα πω και παλι για τελευταια φορα ότι για καποιον εκτωμορφο είναι πολύ δυσκολο να λαβει όλο τον υδατανθρακα και τις θερμιδες που χρειάζεται μεσα απο την διατροφή του και μόνο ποσο μαλλον εφοσον γυμναζεται.Αλλωστε ακόμα και οι πιο διακεκριμενοι διατροφολογοι/διαιτολογοι σε πελάτες του οι οποίοι έχουν αυτό σαν στόχο προτείνουν θερμιδικές φορμουλες στα πλαισια παντα τις σωστης διατροφής γιατι σε αυτούς τους ανθρωπους έχουν διαγνωσει ότι η ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα που χρειαζονται ημερησίως μπορει να φτανει 6-8 μακαροναδες (οχι και ότι πιο ευκολο)

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Αφου οι φόρμουλες όγκου έχουν ποιοτηκες θερμίδες τι να πω τις πάρετε. Όπως εσείς λέτε την γνωμη σας όμως έτσι μπορώ και εγώ να την λέω..Η δικια μου αποψη είναι ότι σοκολατίνες και φόρμουλες όγκου είναι παρόμοια πράγματα.Με αυτο που λέω δεν λέω στον κόσμο να τρωει σοκολατίνες φυσικά αλλα να βρει ποιοτικό υδατάνθρακα.Οι φόρμουλες δεν έχουν μαγικά πράγματα... Όταν γράφει 200γρ υδατάνθρακα τι πηγής νομίζεις ότι είναι και τον λες ποιοτικό;


δεν νομιζω ότι ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο η μαλτοδεξτρινη (συνθετος υδατανθρακας) με τις ζαχαρες της σοκολατινας που λες και μην αναφέρω για κορεσμένα λιπαρα..
Φυσικά και εχεις δικαίωμα να λες την γνωμη σου και για αυτό υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ, όμως σε βαραίνει το προφίλ που εμφανιζεις και σίγουρα έχεις μεγαλύτερη ευθυνη να λες πράγματα τα οποία να είναι σωστα και μελετημένα.

----------


## HasheSss

> Αφου οι φόρμουλες όγκου έχουν ποιοτηκες θερμίδες τι να πω τις πάρετε. Όπως εσείς λέτε την γνωμη σας όμως έτσι μπορώ και εγώ να την λέω..Η δικια μου αποψη είναι ότι σοκολατίνες και φόρμουλες όγκου είναι παρόμοια πράγματα.Με αυτο που λέω δεν λέω στον κόσμο να τρωει σοκολατίνες φυσικά αλλα να βρει ποιοτικό υδατάνθρακα.Οι φόρμουλες δεν έχουν μαγικά πράγματα... Όταν γράφει 200γρ υδατάνθρακα τι πηγής νομίζεις ότι είναι και τον λες ποιοτικό;


Δλδ όταν μια φόρμουλα όγκου έχει  υδάτανθρακα και είναι κυρίως σταδιακής απορρόφησης με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δεν θεωρείται ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας? Εγώ τουλάχιστον που έχω δουλέψει την pro complex gainer της ON και την ultra mass της STACKER μου βάλανε πολύ ομοιόμορφα κιλά σε όλο το σώμα...  Ε δεν νομίζω οτι αν τρως καθε μέρα πάστα για ένα μήνα θα βάλεις τα ίδια ομοιόμορφα κιλά...

----------


## 200sx

Κώστα
Αυτό που έγραψες το έχω γράψει ήδη 



> Γιατι υπάρχουν και αυτές οι φόρμουλες???  Υπάρχουν για τους  εκτομορφικούς που είναι σε τσιγαρόχαρτα και απλά θέλουν να προσθέσουν  θερμίδες όπως όπως γιατί θέλουν τρελό αριθμό θερμίδων για να κρατηθούν.


Οπότε αν δεν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που τους φαίνονται τα κόκαλα τότε είναι μια πολύ κακή επιλογή.

----------


## 200sx

HasheSss
Μπορούμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους... Αυτός ο υδατάνθρακας που περιγράφεις στην ProComplex λέγεται Μαλτοδεξτρίνη όπως λέει το ταμπελάκι της. Στην ουσία ζάχαρα είναι η Μαλτοδεξτρίνη. Δεν θεωρείται ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας. 
Ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας είναι ρύζι, πατατα, βρώμη. Λέγανε για το waxy maize ότι είναι ποιοτικός αλλά δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο τελικά είναι.. Το Vitargo επίσης ειναι ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας.

Με λίγα λόγια από σκόνες δεν έχεις "λύσεις" για ποιοτικό υδατάνθρακα.
Μόνο η βρώμη που μπορείς να την βάλεις στην πρωτείνη σου π.χ. στο πρωινό σου ρόφημα.
Την υπόλοιπη μέρα υδατάνθρακας απο φαγητό...  
Μετά την προπόνηση στο πρωτεινικό ρόφημα μπορείς να βάλεις waxy ή vitargo ή ακόμα και μαλτοδεξτρίνη που θα αγοράσετε μόνοι σας.

Υδατάνθρακα ξανά λέω ότι μπορείτε να βρείτε απο το φαγητό και μάλιστα πάνφτηνα. 
Είναι κρίμα να πληρώνετε ένα τσουβάλι μαλτοδεξτρόζη από το οποίο το 1 κιλό μόνο είναι πρωτείνη.

----------


## stef25

> stef25
> 
> Κέρδος θα έχω ότι και να πάρει κανεις. 
> Έχω ότι πιστεύω οτι αξίζει αλλά και ότι ζητάει όλος ο κόσμος ακόμα και ας ειναι για τον κάδο.. όπως την on 100% whey και την myofusion π.χ.
> Δεν ειναι δυνατών να φέρνω μόνο ότι θεωρώ καλό. 
> 
> Αφού εσείς θέλετε ΟΝ εγώ περιμένω την άλλη βδομάδα 4 παλέτες ΟΝ 
> 
> Αλλά δεν νομίζω να απαγορευέται να πω οτι ειναι ΠΑΤΑΤΑ!
> ...


Βρε πασά μου το θέμα είναι το εξής...
Μιλάς ως έμπορος συμπληρωμάτων και με αποτρέπεις απ το να αγοράσω τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη αλλά δεν μου λες το ΛΟΓΟ!!!!
Το ότι δεν σου αρέσει η γεύση της και η υφή της για μένα δεν είναι επιχείρημα για να μην την προτιμήσω!Τέτοιο επιχείρημα να ακούσω από έναν άσχετο, όχι από εσένα! 
Επίσης το γεγονός ότι την προτιμάνε πολλοί επίσης δεν μου λέει κάτι...Δλδ να πάω σε κάτι άλλο μόνο και μόνο για να το παίξω πιο ψαγμένος???
Βάζεις ως κριτήριο επιλογής whey την αξιοπιστία της εταιρίας-και σου λέω ότι η ON είναι απ τις πιο αξιόπιστες- και βάζεις και την τιμή-και επίσης η συσκευασία 2273γρ που παίρνω εγώ είναι απ τις πιο οικονομικές.....
Επίσης 1σκουπ μου δίνει 24γρ πρωτείνη!Δλδ μιλάμε για 80άρα!!!
Πες εσύ ως ειδικός που είσαι για πιο λόγο να μην την προτιμάω....Τι έχει δλδ η σύνθεσή της που την κάνει πατάτα???
Και παρακαλώ μην ακούσω καμία μακακία όπως του τύπου στα x-treme= Τα νιώθεις τα αμινοξέα αφού την πιείς? Ήμαρτον!!! :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## stone garden

φιλε μου στεφ το οτι τις αγοραζουν οι πιο πολλοι και οτι γινετε ντορος γυρω απτην ΟΝ δε σημαινει κατι ισως ολο αυτο να ειναι παραπληροφορηση και καλη διαφημηση. εγω προσωπικα απλα την αγορασα την ειπια και αυτο ηταν ολο , ουτε τρελαθηκα απτη γευση της ουτε απτην υφη της αυτο δε σημαινει οτι καποιος αλλος θα χει την ιδια αποψη με εμενα , μαλιστα μπορει να την λατρευει. απτην αλλη εγω εμεινα τρομερα ευχαριστειμενος απτα προιοντα της vPx τρομερες  γευσεις,χωνεψη,υφη απολα. ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του αποψεις και αυτες δεν αλλαζουν και οπως εχω ξαναπει ειναι απλα πρωτεινες μη τρελενεστε αδικα  :01. Smile:

----------


## stef25

Δλδ ρε παλικάρια καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το κριτήριο για να αγοράσουμε μια καθαρή πρωτείνη είναι η γεύση, η διαλυτότητα και η υφή.....???Μάλιστα...

----------


## stone garden

> Δλδ ρε παλικάρια καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το κριτήριο για να αγοράσουμε μια καθαρή πρωτείνη είναι η γεύση, η διαλυτότητα και η υφή.....???Μάλιστα...


καταληγουμε στο οτι δε πρεπει να γινετε τοση διαμαχη για μια πρωτεινη οποιας εταιρειας και να ειναι. εμενα ποτε δε με ενδιεφεραι η γευση η το οτιδιποτε αρκει να μην ηταν αηδια , αλλοι ειναι τρελα σκαλωμενοι με τις γευσεις και τις υφες και γιαυτο τα ανεφερα πιο πανω . απο κει και περα ειναι στα χερια και στις συνηθειες του καθενος το τι θα παρει.

----------


## sobral

Μιλώντας για whey, κριτήρια για μένα είναι η αξιοπιστία της εταιρίας, οι πηγές πρωτείνης, το ποσοστό και το αν μου δημιουργεί φουσκώματα ή άλλα προβλήματα. Από εκεί κ πέρα να πίνεται απλά και να διαλύεται ικανοποιητικά, μην σβολιάζει. Gaspari, Dymatize μακρυά. Η Reflex που λέτε είναι πολύ ποιοτική αλλά πανάκριβη τα τελευταία χρόνια κ από γεύση -για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται- πολύ νερουλή κ ελαφριά. Για μένα αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα για κάποιον άλλον ίσως είναι. Άδικα τσακώνεστε.

----------


## just chris

> Δλδ ρε παλικάρια καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το κριτήριο για να αγοράσουμε μια καθαρή πρωτείνη είναι η γεύση, η διαλυτότητα και η υφή.....???Μάλιστα...


ναι για πολλους,μεσα σ'αυτους κ 'γω.δηλαδη που ειναι το περιεργο?

----------


## HasheSss

> HasheSss
> Μπορούμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους... Αυτός ο υδατάνθρακας που περιγράφεις στην ProComplex λέγεται Μαλτοδεξτρίνη όπως λέει το ταμπελάκι της. Στην ουσία ζάχαρα είναι η Μαλτοδεξτρίνη. Δεν θεωρείται ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας. 
> Ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας είναι ρύζι, πατατα, βρώμη. Λέγανε για το waxy maize ότι είναι ποιοτικός αλλά δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο τελικά είναι.. Το Vitargo επίσης ειναι ποιοτικός υδατάνθρακας.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια από σκόνες δεν έχεις "λύσεις" για ποιοτικό υδατάνθρακα.
> Μόνο η βρώμη που μπορείς να την βάλεις στην πρωτείνη σου π.χ. στο πρωινό σου ρόφημα.
> Την υπόλοιπη μέρα υδατάνθρακας απο φαγητό...  
> Μετά την προπόνηση στο πρωτεινικό ρόφημα μπορείς να βάλεις waxy ή vitargo ή ακόμα και μαλτοδεξτρίνη που θα αγοράσετε μόνοι σας.
> 
> ...


Πάντως προσωπικά εμένα μου έχουν δουλέψει αρκετά σωστά οι συγκεκριμένες και δεν έχω παράπονο... έχω γεμάτο πρόγραμμα καθημερινά απο εργασία και υποχρεώσεις που δεν είναι εφικτό σε καμία περίπτωση να κάνω τα γεύματα που πρέπει υδατάνθρακα - πρωτείνης οπότε προσωπικά είναι μια λύση που μου λύνει τα χέρια για να καταφέρω να κρατήσω τις θερμίδες εκεί που πρέπει..!

----------


## Billys51

και επισης ενα ακομη σημαντικο κριτηριο ειναι το cholesterol..αλλες εχουν 25μγ και αλλες 70-80 μγ..δεν τρελαθηκαμε ακομη  :08. Turtle:

----------


## billy89

> ναι για πολλους,μεσα σ'αυτους κ 'γω.δηλαδη που ειναι το περιεργο?


Δηλαδή Chris εσύ λες ότι ανάμεσα σε δύο whey εκ των οποίων η πρώτη έχει σούπερ γεύση και υφή και η δεύτερη έχει καλύτερες πηγές, σου δίνει περισσότερη πρωτείνη ανά σκουπ και έχει λιγότερα πρόσθετα, αλλά υστερεί σε γεύση, εσύ θα προτιμήσεις την πρώτη?

----------


## just chris

ειναι αυτονοητο οτι θα προτιμησω ποιοτητα κ γευση μαζι.υπαρχει σε πολλες πρωτεινες αυτος ο συνδιασμος.δεν ξεκινησα τα συμπληρωματα εχτες.

----------


## ArgoSixna

κοιταξτε να δοκιμασετε καμια αμερικανικη ΟΝ λεω εγω να σας φυγει η μαγκια απο γευσεις.

Οχι της νερουλες της ευρωπης. Εγω ακομη ψαχνω να βρω να δοκιμασω αμερικανικη , οχι μονο εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα για την γευση. ΕΧΕΙ την καλυτερη γευση

----------


## sobral

> κοιταξτε να δοκιμασετε καμια αμερικανικη ΟΝ λεω εγω να σας φυγει η μαγκια απο γευσεις.
> 
> Οχι της νερουλες της ευρωπης. Εγω ακομη ψαχνω να βρω να δοκιμασω αμερικανικη , οχι μονο εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα για την γευση. ΕΧΕΙ την καλυτερη γευση


+να προσθέσεις όμως ότι είναι με 10πλάσια δόση γλυκαντικών κ πηκτικών σε σχέση με τις ευρωπαϊκές λόγω διαφορών στη νομοθεσία. :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι αλλα λενε πολλοι οτι με την αμερικανικη βλεπουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα :banana: Κατι καλο κανουν τα αμερικλανακια :01. Razz:

----------


## sticky fingaz

Καλα η Αμερικη ειναι ξεφραγο αμπελι στις φαρμακοβιομηχανιες κ στα φαρμακα που κυκλοφορουν.Οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρίες ελέγχουν το 70% των εταιριών συμπληρωμάτων!Στην Αμερική η οργάνωση για την υγεία και την εκπαίδευση σχετικά με τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής  κατάφερε να καταργήσει όλους τους ελεγκτικούς μηχανισμούς για τα συμπληρώματα. Ετσι μοναδικός υπεύθυνος σχετικά με την ασφάλεια ενός συμπληρώματος διατροφής είναι η ίδια η εταιρία που το παράγει! Με λίγα λόγια, στις ΗΠΑ δεν απαιτείται η έγκριση του Οργανισμού Τροφίμων και Φαρμάκων (FDA) πριν ένα σκεύασμα διατεθεί στην αγορά!

----------


## raiden

Δεν νομιζω να αμφιβαλει κανεις οτι η on ειναι μια απο τις αξιοπιστες και με μακρα πορεια εταιρειες πλεον στα συμπληρωματα .. Απο την αλλη ομως δεν θεωρω οτι παρεχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο για να υπαρχει αυτη η φρενήρης ζητηση της απο τον κοσμο !! Οτιδηποτε "εμπορικο" με λιγο εξυπνο marketing δεν θα αργουσε να γινει mainstream και επειδη δυστυχως ο κοσμος δεν την ψαχνει και πολυ εχει την ζητηση που εχει . 
Μην ξεχναμε οτι για καποιους ο καλυτερος τραγουδιστης ειναι ο justin bieber !!

----------


## sobral

> Δεν νομιζω να αμφιβαλει κανεις οτι η on ειναι μια απο τις αξιοπιστες και με μακρα πορεια εταιρειες πλεον στα συμπληρωματα .. Απο την αλλη ομως δεν θεωρω οτι παρεχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο για να υπαρχει αυτη η φρενήρης ζητηση της απο τον κοσμο !! Οτιδηποτε "εμπορικο" με λιγο εξυπνο marketing δεν θα αργουσε να γινει mainstream και επειδη δυστυχως ο κοσμος δεν την ψαχνει και πολυ εχει την ζητηση που εχει . 
> Μην ξεχναμε οτι για καποιους ο καλυτερος τραγουδιστης ειναι ο justin bieber !!


για την αξιοπιστία της προσωπικά δεν αμφιβάλλω έχω δει και ανεξάρτητα τέστς κ ήταν οκ, δεν νομίζω να έχει θέματα τέτοια η ΟΝ, απλά μάλλον αυτό που λένε πολλοί -όπως κ εγώ- είναι πως υπάρχουν κ άλλες αντίστοιχα καλές, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κολλάμε σε μία λόγω του μάρκετινγκ και των "βραβείων" που παίρνει από το bb.com. Από αυτή την άποψη, όχι ότι είναι κακή επιλογή πρωτείνης. :01. Wink:

----------


## raiden

Ακριβως ετσι πιστευω κ εγω !! Κ καλο ειναι επισης να δοκιμαζουμε κ αλλες εταιριες που ομολογουμενως κανουν πολυ καλες προσπαθειες να βεκτιωσουν το προιον τους κ τα καταφερνουν

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Geotas

Παίδες πολυ καλή για άμεση αποκατάσταση μετά την προπόνηση, αλλα προσοχή στις απομιμησεις. Στην αγορά παίζουν πολλές βουλγαρικές και δυστυχώς πουλιούνται και απο ελληνικά site. Την έχει πατήσει γνωστός μου. Μίλησε και με την ON και του είπαν πως όντως παίζει τέτοιο θέμα. Για το λόγο αυτό έχουν βάλει και ένα ιριδίζον αυτοκόλλητο στις γνησιες whey τους.

----------


## Alekos_79

Αρκετά καλη αλλά προσοχή στις απομιμησεις.... Ενα φιλαράκια μου πήρε απο έναν "δήθεν" δικό του απο μια τρύπα που πουλάει Συμπληρωματα και αλλά πολλά.... Και ήταν αλευροσκονη... Γεμάτη σωματίδια και δε διαλύοντας με τίποτα... Πήγε και ρώτησε σε ενα αλλο κατάστημα κ του είπαν ότι δεν έχει ταμπέλα κι γνησιότητας και ότι παίζει πολυ fake απο Μάλτα και Βουλγαρία... Γενικά κυκλοφορεί πολυ μουφα.. Και προσοχή ειδικά ότι την βρείτε σε "προσφορά"...

----------


## 200sx

Το ιριδιζον αυτοκόλλητο είναι σε όλες της ON Whey Gold Ευρώπης που η διανομή τους γινετε συγκεκριμένα απο την κεντρική αντιπροσωπια Ευρωπης που βρίσκεται Αγγλία.

Όσες είναι Αμερικάνικες δεν έχουν το ιριδιζον αυτοκόλλητο. 

Τώρα για μαιμούδες έχω ακούσει για Βουλγαρικα site αλλά σε καμια περίπτωση μην λετε οτι εχετε δει Ελληνικά μαγαζιά να έχουν γιατί δεν έχουν.

----------


## Geotas

Και οι βουλγαρικές που κυκλοφορούν; Στην Ασία;;; Σαφώς και υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα! Και σε πολλά site αλλα και μαγαζιά. Η ON απ ότι ξέρω αναγνωρίζει μονο μια συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα ως επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## sobral

> Και οι βουλγαρικές που κυκλοφορούν; Στην Ασία;;; Σαφώς και υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα! Και σε πολλά site αλλα και μαγαζιά. Η ON απ ότι ξέρω αναγνωρίζει μονο μια συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα ως επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της στην Ελλάδα.


πάλι τα ίδια?? κουράστηκα τώρα 3 μέρες!! δεν έχει μόνο η αλυσίδα γνήσιες ΟΝ! Τι είναι αυτή η προπαγάνδα ρε συνέχεια? ΝΑΙ συμφωνώ πως τα xtr είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και απαραίτητα πως όοοοοολοι οι άλλοι φέρνουν μούφες! Όλες οι εταιρίες έχουν επίσημους αντιπροσώπους σε διάφορες χώρες. Θες να το πάμε αλλιώς? Και τα xtr με την λογική σας θα φέρνει μούφες αφού σε άλλες εταιρίες δεν είναι επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος. Ξέρω εταιρία που υπάρχει στα xtr (σε καλύτερες τιμές) και έχει επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο άλλο κατάστημα στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα αυτό πως σου φαίνεται λογικό? Ξεκολλήστε! 44 σελίδες για μία πρωτείνη....

----------


## Geotas

Φίλε, σε αυτο εχεις δίκιο. Το καλύτερο ειναι λοιπόν να ψωνίζουμε όλοι απο τους επίσημους αντιπροσώπους της κάθε εταιρίας. Τουλάχιστον αυτο κάνω εγω. Γιατι να το ρισκάρω;

----------


## sobral

> Φίλε, σε αυτο εχεις δίκιο. Το καλύτερο ειναι λοιπόν να ψωνίζουμε όλοι απο τους επίσημους αντιπροσώπους της κάθε εταιρίας. Τουλάχιστον αυτο κάνω εγω. Γιατι να το ρισκάρω;


έτσι ναι μαζί σου, αλλά όχι ότι οι υπόλοιποι αναγκαστικά φέρνουν μούφες. Εγώ προσωπικά και μόνο με αυτά που ακούγονται προτιμώ να μην ακουμπάω καθόλου ΟΝ. Αλλά έχω φίλους που έχουν πιει κουβάδες από διάφορα καταστήματα, χωρίς να έχουν βρει κάτι μεμπτό. Απ την άλλη δεν αμφιβάλλω πως κυκλοφορούν μούφες (τραγικό να παίζει κάποιος με την υγεία σου). Αλλά οκ αν θες σώνει κ καλά ΟΝ είναι λογικά αξιόπιστη η επιλογή των xtr. :08. Toast:

----------


## Geotas

Συμφωνώ. Ούτε εγω την εμπιστεύομαι πλέον. 3-4 φορές την πήρα και τέλος. Υπάρχουν πολυ καλύτερες και σαφώς προτιμώ των πολλών πηγών. Whey μονο για μετά την προπόνηση αλλα και πάλι δεν αξίζει. Και στο Φινάλε, η ΟΝ μονο καλό προϊόν που έχει ειναι η whey της. Ακόμα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## Kαντηλαναυτης

> Και οι βουλγαρικές που κυκλοφορούν; Στην Ασία;;; Σαφώς και υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα! Και σε πολλά site αλλα και μαγαζιά. Η ON απ ότι ξέρω αναγνωρίζει μονο μια συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα ως επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της στην Ελλάδα.



Ποια αλυσιδα εννοεις αν επιτρεπεται (στα xtrm strs αναφερεσαι?)Δηλαδη να μην εμπιστευομαι καποιες πιο "μικρες"ελληνικες εταιρειες που πουλανε μεσω ιντερνετ?Ρωταω γιατι εχω βρει πολυ συμφερουσα τιμη σε ελληνικα sites αλλα αν ειναι να αγορασω μουφα καλυτερα απο να παρω apo ta xtrm strs που ειναι και ο επισημος αντιπροσωπος απο οσο ξερω! :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Και οι βουλγαρικές που κυκλοφορούν; Στην Ασία;;; Σαφώς και υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα! Και σε πολλά site αλλα και μαγαζιά. Η ON απ ότι ξέρω αναγνωρίζει μονο μια συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα ως επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της στην Ελλάδα.





> Φίλε, σε αυτο εχεις δίκιο. Το καλύτερο ειναι λοιπόν να ψωνίζουμε όλοι απο τους επίσημους αντιπροσώπους της κάθε εταιρίας. Τουλάχιστον αυτο κάνω εγω. Γιατι να το ρισκάρω;




Ξεχωρίστε καποιοι  3 εννοιες,για να βοηθηθουμε στην πορεία των τοπικς.

α)Επίσημος Αποκλειστικος Αντιπρόσωπος = Εχω συμφωνία με την Μαμα Εταιρία και οτι ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ εισαγωγή γίνει στην ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ, την ελέγχει ο αντιπρόσωπος.
Έτσι ειναι τα Xtremes αυτη την στιγμή στο εν λόγω προιον ή τα ΒΒCLUB με την Muscletech. Σιγουρα μόνο γνησια προιοντα

β) Παραεισαγωγή = Παρακαμπτω ως κατοχος μαγαζιου συμπληρωματων τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ και φέρνω στην ζούλα  απ' εξω παρτίδες απο αντιπροσώπους ΑΛΛΩΝ ΧΩΡΩΝ, 2ο - 3ο χερι.
Αν ειμαι εντάξει και ψαγμενος καταστηματάρχης ,ψωνίζω από αξιόπιστους, αρα τα προιοντα δεν είναι μουφα,απλά δεν ειναι επίσημη εισαγωγή Ελλάδας.
Αν δεν την ψαχνω ή είμαι μαϊμουδιάρης, φέρνω από όπου μου αφήνει περισσότερο κερδος στην τελική τιμή .Εκεί παμε στην γ περίπτωση

γ) Δεν ελεγχω τα προιοντα και ενδεχομένως παίρνω απομιμήσεις που μπορεί να εχει μέσα ότι θελει

Πιο ασφαλής εκδοχή ; Η πρώτη.   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Geotas

Θα συμφωνήσω 100% με τον πολυνικο. Σωστός!

----------


## Kαντηλαναυτης

> β) Παραεισαγωγή = Παρακαμπτω ως κατοχος μαγαζιου συμπληρωματων τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ και φέρνω στην ζούλα  απ' εξω παρτίδες απο αντιπρωσώπους ΑΛΛΩΝ ΧΩΡΩΝ, 2ο - 3ο χερι.
> Αν ειμαι εντάξει και ψαγμενος καταστηματάρχης ,ψωνίζω από αξιόπιστους, αρα τα προιοντα δεν είναι μουφα,απλά δεν ειναι επίσημη εισαγωγή Ελλάδας.
> Αν δεν την ψαχνω ή είμαι μαϊμουδιάρης, φέρνω από όπου μου αφήνει περισσότερο κερδος στην τελική τιμή .Εκεί παμε στην γ περίπτωση


Να κανω μια ερωτηση,ειναι νομιμο να παρει καποιο ελληνικο καταστημα π.χ τα προιοντα της ON απο αντιπροσωπους αλλων χωρων και οχι απο τον ελληνα αντιπροσωπο?sorry Για το of topic παιδια

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση,ειναι νομιμο να παρει καποιο ελληνικο καταστημα π.χ τα προιοντα της ON απο αντιπροσωπους αλλων χωρων και οχι απο τον ελληνα αντιπροσωπο?sorry Για το of topic παιδια


Επειδή δεν ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικά με το εμποριο, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## sobral

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση,ειναι νομιμο να παρει καποιο ελληνικο καταστημα π.χ τα προιοντα της ON απο αντιπροσωπους αλλων χωρων και οχι απο τον ελληνα αντιπροσωπο?sorry Για το of topic παιδια


ούτε εγώ ασχολούμαι αλλά έχω γνωστό και μου έχει πει πως συμβαίνει. Φαντάζομαι πως ναι αφού η αγορά είναι ελεύθερη και μπορείς να ψωνίζεις απ όπου θες. Μάλιστα, αυτός φέρνει μία εταιρία εδώ ως αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος και τα xtr που την έφερναν, δεν ψώνιζαν από εκείνον. Αυτό μου είχε πει. Δεν νομίζω να είναι παράνομο, αλλά δεν στο λέω με σιγουριά 100%.

----------


## Geotas

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση,ειναι νομιμο να παρει καποιο ελληνικο καταστημα π.χ τα προιοντα της ON απο αντιπροσωπους αλλων χωρων και οχι απο τον ελληνα αντιπροσωπο?sorry Για το of topic παιδια


Μην το ρισκάρεις. Πήγαινε καλύτερα στον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα της κάθε εταιρίας που θέλεις. Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρος. Μάλιστα οι πιο πολλές εταιρίες αναφέρουν στο site τους τους επίσημους αντιπροσώπους τους.

----------


## 200sx

Θα το πω για 1000στη φορά..

Τα xtr ειναι αποκλειστικοί αντιπρόσωποι Ελλάδας. 
To BodyT αποκλειστικός αντιπροσωπος Αγγλίας.
To Nas  αποκλειστικός αντιπροσωπος Γερμανίας.
Και πάει λέγοντας.....

Όλοι στην Ευρώποι έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς ΟΝ.. Την ευρωπαική έκδοση με το ολόγραμμα.. Και διανέμεται από Αγγλία στους αντιπρόσωπους κάθε χώρας..

Ενα μαγαζί που θέλει να πουλήσει ΟΝ μπορεί να αγοράσει από τα XTR... ή τον αντιπροσωπο Αγγλίας Γερμανίας Σουηδίας και πάει λέγοντας.. 
Για την ιστορία καλύτερη τιμή χονδρικής δίνει ο αντιπροσωπος Γερμανίας που τα περισσότερα ελληνικά eshop όπως και το δικό μου από εκεί κάνουν εισαγωγη. 

Η ΟΝ Ευρώπης πουλάει αποκλειστικά στα XTR.  Ο αντιπροσωπος Γερμανίας π.χ. πουλάει οπουδήποτε.. 

Βάση ευρωπαικού νόμου επιτρεπεται να πουλήσουν οι πάντες όποια μάρκα θέλουν και όχι μόνο οι αντιπροσωποι καθε μάρκας...  οπότε καθε άλλο παρα παράνομο είναι να φέρνει όποιος θέλει στην Ελλάδα ΟΝ, Dymatize, Siemens, Audi, Yamaha και πάει λέγοντας. 

Εντέλει αν πετυχετε ΜΑΙΜΟΥ ΟΝ κάνει μπαμ απο χιλιομετρο... Αν είστε τυφλοί και την δοκιμάσετε στην πρώτη γουλιά θα το φτύσετε γιατί ειναι αλεύρι.. 
Κανένα σοβαρό ελληνικό μαγαζί δεν θα έφερνε ΜΑΙΜΟΥ συμπληρωμα και δεν ειναι σωστό να κάθεστε να λέτε κάτι τέτοιο. 
Είναι γνωστό βέβαια ότι σε κάτι βουλγαρικά eshop  (nutrah... )  παίζουν τέτοια θέματα και μάλιστα όχι συνέχεια για να μην βγει εντελως η βρώμα και δεν ψωνίζει κανείς.. 


Σαν πρωτείνη όντως δεν αξίζει αλλά εντέλει πριν γράψετε ρε παιδια ρίξτε μια ματια... Ολα αυτά τα ειπαμε πριν μια σελιδα χαχαχα

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Ποια αλυσιδα εννοεις αν επιτρεπεται (στα xtrm strs αναφερεσαι?)Δηλαδη να μην εμπιστευομαι καποιες πιο "μικρες"ελληνικες εταιρειες που πουλανε μεσω ιντερνετ?Ρωταω γιατι εχω βρει πολυ συμφερουσα τιμη σε ελληνικα sites αλλα αν ειναι να αγορασω μουφα καλυτερα απο να παρω apo ta xtrm strs που ειναι και ο επισημος αντιπροσωπος απο οσο ξερω!


Απαντήθηκε αυτό,μόλις λίγα ποστ πιο πάνω.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σαν πρωτείνη όντως δεν αξίζει αλλά εντέλει πριν γράψετε ρε παιδια ρίξτε μια ματια... Ολα αυτά τα ειπαμε πριν μια σελιδα χαχαχα


Εγω παλι πιστευω ότι ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινη, απλα η πληθώρα των επιλογων σε γευσεις  και τιμές σπρωχνει τον καταναλωτή να θελει να δοκιμάσει καινουργια προιοντα.
Εδω υπάρχουν ατομα που επιλεγουν ενα προιον επειδη εχει ωραία συσκευασία και φαντεζι χρώματα (βασικες αρχες marketing)

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Εγω παλι πιστευω ότι ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινη, απλα η πληθώρα των επιλογων σε γευσεις  και τιμές σπρωχνει τον καταναλωτή να θελει να δοκιμάσει καινουργια προιοντα.
> Εδω υπάρχουν ατομα που επιλεγουν ενα προιον επειδη εχει ωραία συσκευασία και φαντεζι χρώματα (βασικες αρχες marketing)


Είμαι ένα από αυτά τα άτομα..  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές "τέλειες" φόρμουλες (σε συστατικά-γεύση-τιμή-εταιρίες κτλ) αλλά σπάνια των σπανίων θα πάρω ξανά την ίδια αν δε περάσουν τουλάχιστον αρκετοί μήνες ώστε να έχω προλάβει να δοκιμάσω κι άλλες..  :01. Wink:

----------


## D1mitris

Έχω αγοράσει πρόσφατα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη στην συκευασία των 908γρ αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τελειώνει σχετικά γρήγορα. 
Μπήκα στην σελίδα των extreme stores να δω μήπως υπάρχει σακούλα ώστε να γεμίζω πάλι κουτί και να μη χρειάζεται ανά 10+ μέρες να παίρνω καινούριο, αλλά απογοητεύτηκα όταν είδα ότι υπάρχει σακουλάκι των 454γρ στην τιμή των 18€ επειδή θεωρητικά βγαίνω χαμένος 7€... :01. Unsure: 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν με συμφέρει ή όχι επειδή παρόλο την διαφορά θεωρητικά, μήπως στην πράξη βγάζει παραπάνω σκουπ...!

----------


## billy89

Όχι δε σε συμφέρει όσο λέει τόσο βγάζει, πάρε τη δίκιλη (2.270γρ) συσκευασία είναι πιο οικονομική από αυτή που πήρες σε αναλογία τιμής - ποσότητας αλλιώς υπάρχει και η μεγάλη σακούλα των 4,5 κιλών η οποία είναι πιο οικονομική απ' όλες αναλογικά πάντα.

----------


## deadlifter

> Συμφωνώ με ότι είπε.. 
> Νερό με χρώμα είναι αυτή η πρωτείνη κυριολεκτικά. 
> Μην κάνετε κάνα λάθος και γεμίσετε το σεικερ με νερό γιατί θα είναι σαν να πίνετε μόνο νερό!
> 
> 
> Κρεμώδη υφή είναι μια πρωτείνη που είναι πυχτή... Με λίγα λόγια να είναι σαν σοκολάτα σε καφετέρια.. Να χρειάζεται χοντρό καλαμάκι να την πιείς.. 
> Αυτές μάλιστα


 εχεις εσυ καμια τετοια whey να προτεινεις ετσι οπως τα λες μονο στον παρλιαρο  εχω δει κατι παρομοιο :01. Razz:

----------


## Bodybuilder 1997

Την εχω παρει.. ωραια γευση καλη διαλυτοτητα και γινετε ευκολα αποροφησημη απο τον οργανισμο ... θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ομως αν αυτη η πρωτεινη μπορει αν την περνουμε σκετη(χωρις δεξτροζη μαλτοδεξτρινη κλπ) να χτυσει μυς??? ειχα ακουσει οτι γινεται και οτι χτιζει αλυπη μυικη μαζα.. ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## kazos_GR

> Την εχω παρει.. ωραια γευση καλη διαλυτοτητα και γινετε ευκολα αποροφησημη απο τον οργανισμο ... θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ομως αν αυτη η πρωτεινη μπορει αν την περνουμε σκετη(χωρις δεξτροζη μαλτοδεξτρινη κλπ) να χτυσει μυς??? ειχα ακουσει οτι γινεται και οτι χτιζει αλυπη μυικη μαζα.. ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


φιλε αν δεν εχεις πλεονασμα θερμιδων και ενα συγκεκριμενο (2-2.5*το βαρος )ποσο πρωτεινων στην διατροφη σου μην περιμενεις να χτυσεις μυς απο μια προτεινη

----------


## Bodybuilder 1997

δεν περιμενω να χτυσω μυς.. ουτε προκειται να το διακυνδυνευα να το δοκιμασω χωρις υδατανθρακξα μετα την προπονηση.. απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν οντος ισχυει... ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## billy89

Το spike της ινσουλίνης με απλό υδατάνθρακα μετά την προπόνηση δεν επηρεάζει την μυική ανάπτυξη παρά τα όσα λέγονται. Ούτως η άλλως η whey μόνη της κάνει ένα σχετικό spike.

Ψάχνω μέρες να βρω μια έρευνα που δημοσιεύτηκε σχετικά με το θέμα αλλά δεν τη βρίσκω στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## Geotas

Ρε παιδιά, εξηγηστε μου κάτι γιατι πραγματικά εγω δεν βρίσκω απάντηση!οταν ο επίσημος εισαγωγέας της ΟΝ στην Ελλάδα, τα xtreme, πουλάνε την whey στα 55 ευρώ, ειναι δυνατόν αλλα ελληνικά site να την πουλάνε πιο φθηνά και απο τον ίδιο τον εισαγωγέα; Απο που την προμηθεύονται; Απο την Βουλγαρία! Ειλικρινά, προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται και δεν μπορώ! Σήμερα έστειλα και Mail στην ίδια την ΟΝ και περιμένω να μου απαντήσει. Για οτιδήποτε νεώτερο, θα ενημερώσω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## 200sx

Geotas

Βρε φιλε έχουμε συζητήσει το θέμα αυτό 1 εκατομυριο φορές.
Υπάρχει ΟΝ αντιπροσωπος Ελλάδας... Αλλά υπάρχει και Αγγλίας.. Και Γερμανίας και πάει λέγοντας..
Ε εκεινοι οι αντιπροσωποι προμηθευουν τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά και φυσικά έχουν περιθώρια να μας προμηθευουν σε τιμή τέτοια ώστε να μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε φτηνότερα και απο τον αντιπροσωπο Ελλάδας. 

So simple  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Geotas

> Geotas
> 
> Βρε φιλε έχουμε συζητήσει το θέμα αυτό 1 εκατομυριο φορές.
> Υπάρχει ΟΝ αντιπροσωπος Ελλάδας... Αλλά υπάρχει και Αγγλίας.. Και Γερμανίας και πάει λέγοντας..
> Ε εκεινοι οι αντιπροσωποι προμηθευουν τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά και φυσικά έχουν περιθώρια να μας προμηθευουν σε τιμή τέτοια ώστε να μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε φτηνότερα και απο τον αντιπροσωπο Ελλάδας. 
> 
> So simple


Οκ φιλε. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτο ειναι και είς γνώσει της ΟΝ, διαφορετικά γιατι να λέει πως έχει δικό της αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα; Αλλα και τα xtreme απορώ γιατι παινεύονται γι αυτο, εφόσον η ΟΝ δεν τους καλύπτει;;; Πάντως ευχαριστώ. Αναμένω και την απάντηση της ΟΝ.

----------


## Lainus

Tα xtr μπορούν να περηφανεύονται ότι αυτοί σίγουρα θα σου δώσουν το αυθεντικό προϊόν. Όταν μιλάμε για συμπληρώματα, ναι έστω και για την αθώα πρωτεΐνη, καλό είναι να είμαστε όσο πιό σίγουροι για το τί βάζουμε μέσα μας.  :01. Wink:

----------


## BobadillaS13

Καλησπέρα εχει βρει κανείς την 2kg on σε καλύτερη τιμή από τα ** ευρώ του xtr  ; (είτε από ελλάδα είτε από εξωτερικό). έτσι για χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο  :01. Razz: 

**** Δεν αναφέρουμε τιμές προϊόντων,καθως αλλάζουν συνεχώς και δημιουργείται σύγχυση.Mods Team ****

----------


## Lainus

Ο 200sx την έχει **  στο κατάστημα του αλλά χαλάει η διάθεση του κάθε φορά που κάποιος την παίρνει οπότε μη του χαλάς τις γιορτές...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Geotas

> Ρε παιδιά, εξηγηστε μου κάτι γιατι πραγματικά εγω δεν βρίσκω απάντηση!οταν ο επίσημος εισαγωγέας της ΟΝ στην Ελλάδα, τα xtreme, πουλάνε την whey στα 55 ευρώ, ειναι δυνατόν αλλα ελληνικά site να την πουλάνε πιο φθηνά και απο τον ίδιο τον εισαγωγέα; Απο που την προμηθεύονται; Απο την Βουλγαρία! Ειλικρινά, προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται και δεν μπορώ! Σήμερα έστειλα και Mail στην ίδια την ΟΝ και περιμένω να μου απαντήσει. Για οτιδήποτε νεώτερο, θα ενημερώσω. Ευχαριστώ.


Χθες έλαβα την απάντηση από την ΟΝ. Λέει πως γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα της παραεισαγωγής της Whey της στη χώρα μας από γειτονικές χώρες και ως μοναδική γνήσια πηγή της αναγνωρίζει μόνο τα x-treme STORES, στα οποία έχει δώσει και την αποκλειστικότητα για τη διανομή της στην Ελλάδα. Αυτά προς ενημέρωση παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tzouas

Το ξεραμε πριν μας το πουν πες τους....

----------


## Billys51

Παρηγγειλα σημερα την εν λογω πρωτεινη συσκευασια 2270 κιλα με γευση cookies and cream..ελπιζω να μην απογοητευτω και απο ποιοτητα και απο γευση :01. Wink:

----------


## tzouas

Αππ γευση ψιλομουφα μου φανηκε...

----------


## kostas kou

αυτη η πρωτεινη σε γευση βανιλια λεει τπτ?

----------


## Lainus

> αυτη η πρωτεινη σε γευση βανιλια λεει τπτ?


Μη κάνεις καν' αστείο αδερφέ!! Extreme milk chocolate 9/10 και banana-strawberry 8/10 από εμένα! Η vanilla ice cream που είχα με το ζόρι ένα 6αράκι.. έπρεπε να τη χτυπήσεις σε 3 κουταλιές νερό για να έχει γεύση.. και στο λέει άτομο που σε μία πρωτεΐνη το τελευταίο που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι η γεύση...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ai'-Lopes

την exteme milk choc. παντως σαν γευση την λες συμπαθητικη!!!

----------


## Billys51

Για την γευση cookies and cream τι λετε παιδες? Εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι πολυ καλη και την εκανα παραγγελια χθες. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panagiotiss

Η cookies and cream για μένα έχει την καλύτερη γεύση της whey gold της on

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια εμενα μολις μου ηρθε η πρωτεινη και ανοιξα το καπακι και δν ειχε καποιο αυτοκολλητο να το πω ετσι (χαρτακι) στο στομιο.Ετσι ειναι ή θα επρεπε να ειχε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Lainus

Όχι! Κανονικά πρέπει να έχει ένα πλαστικό περίβλημα γύρω από το καπάκι το οποίο πρέπει να σκίσεις προκειμένου, αρχικά, να μπορείς να στρίψεις το καπάκι.

Μετά, μόλις ανοίξεις το καπάκι πρέπει να έχει ένα άσπρο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) πλαστικό το οποίο πλέον το αφαιρείς και μετά μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση στη σκόνη...

Από πού την πήρες???

----------


## Billys51

Την εκανα παραγγελια απο τα xtr ειχε στο καπακι το αυτοκολλητο του ΕΟΦ κανονικα , επισης ειχε γυρω απο το καπακι αυτο το αυτοκολλητο-περιβλημα κανονικα απλα δεν ειχε το αλλο που ειναι στο στομιο μολις ανοιξα το καπακι..αλλα εφοσον ειχε αυτοκολλητο γυρω απο το καπακι δν νμζω να τρεχει κατι.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Lainus

> Την εκανα παραγγελια απο τα xtr ειχε στο καπακι το αυτοκολλητο του ΕΟΦ κανονικα , επισης ειχε γυρω απο το καπακι αυτο το αυτοκολλητο-περιβλημα κανονικα απλα δεν ειχε το αλλο που ειναι στο στομιο μολις ανοιξα το καπακι..αλλα εφοσον ειχε αυτοκολλητο γυρω απο το καπακι δν νμζω να τρεχει κατι..


Περίεργο... Αν θέλεις κάνε μία επικοινωνία μαζί τους και πες τους τί έγινε... Εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι όταν βάζουμε κάτι μέσα μας πρέπει να κυνηγάμε τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία!

Από 'κει και πέρα, καλοφάγωτη αδερφέ!  :01. Smile:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Κοιτα κατω απο το καπακι , εκει ειναι το "Αυτοκολλητο ασφαλειας".

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια να ανακεφαλαιωσω λιγο. Χαρτακι απο εοφ ειχε , περιβλημα-αυτοκολλητο γυρω απο το καπακι ειχε και οντως οπως ειπε ο φιλος argosixna κατω απο το καπακι οντως υπαρχει ενα χαρτακι η αυτοκολλητο ασφαλειας οπως ειπε αρα ειμαστε οκ ?

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ποτε δεν ξερεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## kazos_GR

εγω φιλε ελαβα εχτες ενα σημπληρωμα απο ελληνικο site απο εξω το η τανια ηταν κανονικα ενω οταν ανοιξα το καπακι το μισο αλουμινενιο φιλο απο κατω ηταν ανοιχτο τους ρωτησα μετα και μου ειπαν ετσι ειναι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .

----------


## Billys51

Τι να πω ρε παιδια.. δν νομιζω να πηρα αλευρι αντι για πρωτεινη.. απο τα extremes stores την πηρα που ειναι επωνυμο μαγαζι στην on και ειχε και περιβλημα στο καπακι το οποιο εσκισα με μαχαιρι για να την ανοιξω

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μην αγχωνεσαι , μια χαρα ειναι!

Καζος , μετρα ποσα γραμμαρια σκονης εχεις στην ζυγαρια. Αν δεν ειχε αυτοκολλητη ταινια το καπακι και ητανε ανοιχτο το αλουμινενιο φυλλο μεσα να ανυσηχεις...........

----------


## kazos_GR

> Μην αγχωνεσαι , μια χαρα ειναι!
> 
> Καζος , μετρα ποσα γραμμαρια σκονης εχεις στην ζυγαρια. Αν δεν ειχε αυτοκολλητη ταινια το καπακι και ητανε ανοιχτο το αλουμινενιο φυλλο μεσα να ανυσηχεις...........


το καπακη απο εξω ειχε σφιχτη ταινια ηταν καλα κλειστο το φυλλο μεσα ηταν ανοιχτο.

----------


## Mikekan

Το χαρτί μέσα μπορεί να ανοίξει ξεβιδωνοντας το καπάκι, προφανώς αυτο έγινε.

----------


## kazos_GR

ενταξει εγω δεν ξερω για την whey του φιλου αλλα το δικο μου σημπληρωμα δεν ηταν whey τεσπα. παντως απο εξω πριν καν το ακουμπισω το γυρισα απο κατω να δω μιπως γραφει ημερομινια και οταν το γυρισα ξανα ειχε λιγο απο το προιον γυρο γυρο στο εξωτερικο τυλιγμα . χωρις να το γυρισο καθολου το καπακι τωρα δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι καλο για οπιοδηποτε προιον παντως εγω ρωτισα στο μαγαζι και μου ειπαν οτι κιαλο να στηλουμε ετσι θα ειναι ... οχι οτι εγινε καταλαθος ή οτι δεν επρεπε να ειναι ετσι κτλ. αυτο μου ειπαν τωρα νταξει θα δειξη ..
παντως υπαρχουν στο forum ατομα που εχουν καταστηματα με σημπληρωματα που θα μπορουσαν να μας πουν αν ειναι σωστο ή οχι ,και κατι πεζεται.. :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

αν εχει αυτο το αυτοκολλητο εισαι οκ ακομη και αν το μεσα χαρτακι/αλουμινενιο ειναι ξεκολλημενο.

----------


## dimitrispump

σε on kai sta xtr  δεν μου εχει τυχει το μεσα χαρτι να εχει ξεκολλησει η να μην υπαρχει, παντα ηταν γερα κολλημενα αρα κατι παιζει

----------


## kazos_GR

αυτη την ταινια την εχει μονο που ειναι σε διαφανες! :01. Unsure:

----------


## ArgoSixna

το ιδιο ειναι ρε ψηλε μην ανυσηχειις!!

----------


## kazos_GR

χαχαχα με αυτα που ακούγονται τελευτεα ειναι να τρελενεσαι!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Billys51

> αν εχει αυτο το αυτοκολλητο εισαι οκ ακομη και αν το μεσα χαρτακι/αλουμινενιο ειναι ξεκολλημενο.


φιλε το ειχε εμενα αυτο το αυτοκολλητο που εδειξες..και μπορει να συνεβηκε και αυτο που ειπε ο mikekan..αρα να μην ανησυχω?

----------


## 200sx

Βρε παιδιά για τον Θεό δηλαδή τι περιέργοι που είστε μερικοί..

Αφού βλέπετε ότι υπάρχει η εξωτερική ζελατίνα ασφαλείας πως κανετε έτσι? 
Το εσωτερικό χαρτί συνήθως ξεκολάει από την πρωτείνη κατά την μεταφορά.
Αυτά τα προιόντα κάνουν χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σε κούτες και κοπανιούντε άπειρες φορές.. 
Ε από κάποιο κοπάνημα ανοίγει η εσωτερική ταινία σε πολλά συμπληρώματα. 
Συνήθως στις πρωτείνες που ειναι και μεγάλη το κουτί της..
Γινετε με τον αέρα που έχει μέσα η πρωτείνη.. Σκάει από το τρανταγμα!

Μην αγχώνεστε   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gymele

> Το χαρτί μέσα μπορεί να ανοίξει ξεβιδωνοντας το καπάκι, προφανώς αυτο έγινε.


Ισχυει αυτο, εχει γινει και σε μενα.
Αν το εξωτερικο καπακι ειχει τιν ταινια με το ιριδιζον, λογικα εισαι οκ.

----------


## Billys51

> Ισχυει αυτο, εχει γινει και σε μενα.
> Αν το εξωτερικο καπακι ειχει τιν ταινια με το ιριδιζον, λογικα εισαι οκ.


ωραια τοτε μια χαρα ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Billys51

> Βρε παιδιά για τον Θεό δηλαδή τι περιέργοι που είστε μερικοί..
> 
> Αφού βλέπετε ότι υπάρχει η εξωτερική ζελατίνα ασφαλείας πως κανετε έτσι? 
> Το εσωτερικό χαρτί συνήθως ξεκολάει από την πρωτείνη κατά την μεταφορά.
> Αυτά τα προιόντα κάνουν χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σε κούτες και κοπανιούντε άπειρες φορές.. 
> Ε από κάποιο κοπάνημα ανοίγει η εσωτερική ταινία σε πολλά συμπληρώματα. 
> Συνήθως στις πρωτείνες που ειναι και μεγάλη το κουτί της..
> Γινετε με τον αέρα που έχει μέσα η πρωτείνη.. Σκάει από το τρανταγμα!
> 
> Μην αγχώνεστε


φιλε δεν ειμαστε περιεργοι και ουτε "κανουμε ετσι". απλα επειδη δινουμε τα λεφτα μας και ποσο μαλλον σε αυτες τις μερες που καποιος δν μπορει να πει "νταξει δν γαμιεται θα παρω αλλη" θελουμε να παιρνουμε πρωτεινες και οχι αλευρι

----------


## Hamlet

Πριν 2 μηνες ειχα παρει την extreme milk , ηταν ωραια γευση αν και πολλή γλυκιά ... πηγα και πηρα προχθες την double rich γιατι μονο αυτη βρηκα...σκετο νεροζουμι , απογοητευση !

----------


## nikp81

Απο σοκολατο-γευση ποια μου προτεινετε να χτυπησω στην Οn ?

----------


## totis

Μετα από 3 μηνες ξαναγυρισα στην παλια μου αγαπημενη μιας και ειχα κολησει τοσο καιρο με την combat Powder,γιατι αλλαζω κάθε 3 μηνες πρωτεινη δεν περνω ποτε συνεχομενα την ιδια όπως εχω πει ξανα για να μην συνηθιζει ο οργανισμος αλλα και για να μην βαριέμαι,κατι σαν να πηγαίνεις δηλαδή συνεχεια με την ιδια γυναικα καλη είναι και η αλλαγη...τελος παντον την χτυπησα σε γευση μπανανα μιας και η αγαπημενη μου γευση της gold Standard είναι η extreme milk και ειχε τελειωσει.....Kαλα αυτό το κουτι της ποτε δεν θα το συνηθισω πανασχημο,,,,,,Παντος καμια σχεση με την αμερικανικη εκδοση η οποια είναι πιο εμφανισημη,πιο μεγαλο και φουσκωμενο το κουτι της για οσους ξερουν.....

----------


## and345

απορω γιατι ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρουμε milk chocolate.... απο την στιγμη που ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο λεει οτι ειναι αυτη η καλυτερη γευση (και εγω μεσα)
γιατι δεν κανουν μεγαλο στοκ με αυτη τη γευση? πολλες φορες εχω παρει απο αλλη εταιρια γιατι η double rich chocolate  ειναι λιγο χαλι, γιατι αυτο που κανει ειναι να δινει  "μια πινελια" γευσης στο νερο.... ε δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## Lainus

Αν καίγεσαι να παίρνεις από xtr τότε όντως έχεις θέμα γιατί δεν έχουν. Αλλού όμως μπορείς να βρεις...

----------


## and345

το χτρ το εχω οπως ακριβως και ολα τα ιντερνετικα σαητ.
ψωνιζω καθε φορα εκει που υπαρχει καλυτερη τιμη
οσο για την γευση που ανεφερα την ειχα βρει σε ενα ελληνικο σαητ αλλα σε τιμη 60ε. οκ... αμα ειναι ετσι δινω αλλα 10 και παιρνω iso 100
αμα ξερεις εσυ καποιο μαγαζι, στειλε ινμποξ

----------


## varvatos

> Eγω την χρησιμοποιησα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και ενω ειχα κοψει ολα τα αλλα συμπληρωματα εκτος φυσικα των βιταμινων.Ενω περιμενα η αποδοση μου να πεσει παρα πολυ ειδικα λογο του οτι ειχα σταματησει την κρεατινη αλλα και τους υδατανθρακες ακομα και στο μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα τα επιπεδα μου οσο αφορα την μυικοτητα και τα κιλα που εκανα παρεμιναν σε ικανοποιητικα δεδομενα.Επισης καταφερα να διωξω και αρκετο λιπος απο επανω μου χωρις την χρηση καποιου λιποδιαλιτικου περαν της καρνιτινης πριν απο το τρεξιμο το πρωι.Οσον αφορα το θεμα της γευσης για μενα δεν εχει σημασια απο την στιγμη που εχω την δυνατοτητα με 1 ροφημα να καλυπτω 24γρ πρωτεινης χωρις να παιρνω υδατανθρακες,για καποιους αλλους ομως μπορει να εχει.Επειδη λοιπον εμεινα ικανοποιημενος απο τα αποτελεσμα της αποφασισα να την συνεχισω και σε περιοδο ογκου.Ο λογος που την αλλαξα ειναι πολυ απλα το οτι πιστευω πως οταν κατι το περνουμε συνεχεια μετα απο λιγο σταματα να εχει επιδραση επανω μας.
> 
> Υ.Γ.Gasturb τα ειπες πολυ σωστα πριν απλα πιστευω οτι η 1η κινηση που κανει καποιος οταν ερευνα καπιο προιον ειναι να τσεκαρει τα θρεπτικα του συστατικα οποτε το θεωρησα περιττο οτιδηποτε περα του να αναφερω απλα την δικια μου πρωσοπικη διαπιστωση απο τη χρηση του.
> 
> Υ.Γ.Δωστε λιγη σημασια σε αυτα που λεει ο Gast.Eχουν υπαρξει και αλλα topic για αυτο το προιον. . .


να ρωτισο κατι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη λειτουργει και σαν λιποδιαλητης ?????γιατι εχω την συγκεκρημενη και τιν περνω καμποσο καιρο και εχω παρατηρηση μειωση στο βαρος.........

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> να ρωτισο κατι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη λειτουργει και σαν λιποδιαλητης ?????γιατι εχω την συγκεκρημενη και τιν περνω καμποσο καιρο και εχω παρατηρηση μειωση στο βαρος.........


Όταν κάνεις 6 γεύματα/ημέρα (κατάλληλα για γράμμωση),τότε δημιουργείται στο σώμα ένα ευνοϊκό περιβάλλον για απώλεια λίπους (αυξάνεται ο μεταβολισμός). Τα περισσότερα γεύματα πρέπει να είναι από στερεή τροφή και τα λιγότερα (ή όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα) από συμπλήρωμα. -Εδώ ταιριάζει το "δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και νόμο δεν εκράτεις"  :01. Razz: 
Όσο λιγότερο συχνά τρως (πχ 1-2 γεύματα είτε μικρά είτε μεγάλα),τόσο επιβραδύνεται ο μεταβολισμός. Η συγκεκριμένη δεν διαφέρει σε κάτι από αντίστοιχα blend αξιόπιστων εταιριών. Πάραυτα είναι μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για whey,αλλά ακριβή,τουλάχιστον για μένα.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> Όταν κάνεις 6 γεύματα/ημέρα (κατάλληλα για γράμμωση),τότε δημιουργείται στο σώμα ένα ευνοϊκό περιβάλλον για απώλεια λίπους (αυξάνεται ο μεταβολισμός). 
> ......
> Όσο λιγότερο συχνά τρως (πχ 1-2 γεύματα είτε μικρά είτε μεγάλα),τόσο επιβραδύνεται ο μεταβολισμός.


αυτο δεν ισχυει...
υπαρχουν κανα 2-3 thread πανω στο θεμα αυτο με αρκετες μελετες ,κ αρθρα..
επιγραμματικα ενα μικρο γευμα 350 θερμιδων ο οργανισμος να το χωνεψει σε μικροτερο χρονο απο ενα γευμα 700 θερμιδων..αυτο δεν "ριχνει" καπου τον μεταβολισμο..περισοτερα εδω κ εδω..αν κ υπαρχουν αρκετα ακομα να ψαξει κανεις,οπως κ τα θεματα στο φορουμ αυτο που προανεφερα.


εδω ο φιλος απλα επειδη κανει κ ασκηση μαλλον εχει μπει το σωμα του σε μια διαδικασια recomp. το απεδωσε στην πρωτεινη αυτη..

----------


## varvatos

> αυτο δεν ισχυει...
> υπαρχουν κανα 2-3 thread πανω στο θεμα αυτο με αρκετες μελετες ,κ αρθρα..
> επιγραμματικα ενα μικρο γευμα 350 θερμιδων ο οργανισμος να το χωνεψει σε μικροτερο χρονο απο ενα γευμα 700 θερμιδων..αυτο δεν "ριχνει" καπου τον μεταβολισμο..περισοτερα εδω κ εδω..αν κ υπαρχουν αρκετα ακομα να ψαξει κανεις,οπως κ τα θεματα στο φορουμ αυτο που προανεφερα.
> 
> 
> εδω ο φιλος απλα επειδη κανει κ ασκηση μαλλον εχει μπει το σωμα του σε μια διαδικασια recomp. το απεδωσε στην πρωτεινη αυτη..


τι ειναι το recomp????

----------


## beefmeup

body recomposition.
μπακαλιστικα οταν χανεις λιπος αλλα αυξανεις μυικο ιστο..
δεν ξερω βεβαια αν γινεται αυτο στην περιπτωση σου γιαυτο εγραψα "μαλλον" απο πανω,επειδη εχει κ αλλες προυποθεσεις αυτο..
αλλα αν δεν γινεται αυτο,απλα εχεις μειωσει τις ποσοτητες που τρως η ενδεχομενως η ασκηση σε βοηθαει να χασεις βαρος,η και τα 2 αυτα μαζι..
υποθετωντας οτι χανεις λιπος δλδ,κ οχι μυς..
οπως κ να χει η σκονη αυτη αμμεσα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει σαν λιποδιαλυτης οπως το ρωτας..

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

beef,αναφέρθηκα σε γεύματα γράμμωσης 6/ημέρα. Όχι σε απλά γεύματα που μπορεί να περιέχουν οτιδήποτε. Και οι μελέτες δεν απευθύνονται σε αθλητές ούτε σε γεύματα συγκεκριμένου τύπου. Και εννοώντας γεύματα για γράμμωση,είναι σα να λέω έμμεσα στο φίλο,να ψάξει και να ασχοληθεί μόνος του στο τι σημαίνει "γεύμα γράμμωσης". Προφανώς όλα αυτά (είδος γεύματος,θερμίδες,συχνότητα και προπόνηση) δρουν συνεργικά.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν υπαρχει γευμα γραμμωσης Ιωνα. Υπαρχουν θερμιδες γραμμωσης και θερμιδες ογκου. Σαφως τρωγοντας καθαρα ειναι δυσκολο να μαζεψεις θερμιδες αρα αυτοματα το αποκαλουμε γραμμωση!Οπως και τρωγοντας ελεγχομενες θερμιδες απο cheeseburger μπορεις να γραμμωσεις!

Αλλοι γραμμωνουνε με 1 γευμα και αλλοι με 8. Αυτο καθοριζεται απο την δουλεια , τον ελευθερο χρονο και πολλους αλλους παραγωντες.

Εγω προτιμω τα 2 τωρα τον χειμωνα αλλα θα κανω και παραπανω αν χρειαστει!

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Δεν υπαρχει γευμα γραμμωσης Ιωνα. Υπαρχουν θερμιδες γραμμωσης και θερμιδες ογκου. Σαφως τρωγοντας καθαρα ειναι δυσκολο να μαζεψεις θερμιδες αρα αυτοματα το αποκαλουμε γραμμωση!Οπως και τρωγοντας ελεγχομενες θερμιδες απο cheeseburger μπορεις να γραμμωσεις!
> 
> Αλλοι γραμμωνουνε με 1 γευμα και αλλοι με 8. Αυτο καθοριζεται απο την δουλεια , τον ελευθερο χρονο και πολλους αλλους παραγωντες.
> 
> Εγω προτιμω τα 2 τωρα τον χειμωνα αλλα θα κανω και παραπανω αν χρειαστει!


Το συζητάμε εκτενώς αυτό εδω.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...541#post770541

----------


## Nikos_123

καλησπερα σε ολους!!! 
Ειμαι νεο μελος και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για αυτην την πρωτεινη!!!

----------


## varvatos

1 scoop μετα την προπονηση απο την συγκεκριμενη ειναι καλα η θελει παρα πανο????

----------


## Nikos_123

γνωμες θελω να μου πειτε πως τι βλεπετε αφου εχετε πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις του θεματος!

----------


## Mikekan

> 1 scoop μετα την προπονηση απο την συγκεκριμενη ειναι καλα η θελει παρα πανο????


Όσα χρειάζονται για να συμπληρώσεις τις καθημερινές σου ανάγκες σε πρωτεΐνη. Ιδανικά κανένα, αν σε καλύπτει η διατροφή σου. 




> γνωμες θελω να μου πειτε πως τι βλεπετε αφου εχετε πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις του θεματος!


Μια χαρά είναι. Είσαι σίγουρος όμως ότι κάνεις σωστή προπόνηση και διατροφή για να προχωρήσεις στην αγοράς συμπληρώματος?

----------


## Nikos_123

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!
Φιλε Μιχαλη πιστευω οτι κανω καλη προπονηση με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ποδοσφαιρο σε (11χ11 και 8χ8)
και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα γυμνασηριο που παντα κανω 10 λεπτα τρεξιμο στην αρχη μετα προγραμμα οτι εχω την μερα εκεινη μετα κοιλιακους-ραχαιους 
και αλλα 10 εως και 20 λεπτα χαλαρω τρεξιμο.Τωρα απο φαει το πρωι γαλα με μουσλι 8:30 κατα της 11-12 ενα τοστ κατα τησ 2:30-30 φαει οτι εχει οχι πολυ και σαλατα
κατα της 5 φρουτο και το βραδι κοιταω να τρωω η φρουτο η σαλατα η αυγα πατατες κ.τ.λ. ειμαι 39 και 1,73 υψος και 73,5 κιλα.εχω καλο σωμα αλλα προσπαθω οσο το  δυνατοτερο να χτυσω μυς και να πετυχο καλη γραμμωση!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikos_123

Ξεχασα να πω οτι παντα βραστα κανω η αυγα η πατατες κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Ξεχασα να πω οτι παντα βραστα κανω η αυγα η πατατες κ.τ.λ.


Πόση πρωτεΐνη υπολογίζεις ότι παίρνεις με αυτό το πρόγραμμα διατροφής; Νομίζω ελάχιστη. Όλα τα γεύματα πρέπει να έχουν κάτι πρωτεϊνούχο ισόποσα διαμοιρασμένο. Οι ανάγκες σου σε πρωτεΐνη είναι 2,2 gr/κιλό σωματικού βάρους,δηλ 160 γρ/ημέρα. Με το πρόγραμμα που περιγράφεις ζήτημα αν καταναλώνεις 30-50 γρ ("ανάλογα τι έχει το μεσημεριανό"). Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση καλά κάνεις που προσθέτεις συμπλήρωμα διατροφής,αλλά πρέπει να αυξήσεις και τη ποσότητα πρωτ. από στερεή μορφή.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## totis

> Πόση πρωτεΐνη υπολογίζεις ότι παίρνεις με αυτό το πρόγραμμα διατροφής; Νομίζω ελάχιστη. Όλα τα γεύματα πρέπει να έχουν κάτι πρωτεϊνούχο ισόποσα διαμοιρασμένο. Οι ανάγκες σου σε πρωτεΐνη είναι 2,2 gr/κιλό σωματικού βάρους,δηλ 160 γρ/ημέρα. Με το πρόγραμμα που περιγράφεις ζήτημα αν καταναλώνεις 30-50 γρ ("ανάλογα τι έχει το μεσημεριανό"). Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση καλά κάνεις που προσθέτεις συμπλήρωμα διατροφής,αλλά πρέπει να αυξήσεις και τη ποσότητα πρωτ. από στερεή μορφή.


Nομιζω ότι του ειπες παρα πολύ,εκτος κιαν είναι αθλητης η περνει στερειδη οποτε χρειαζεται οντος πιο μεγαλες ποσοτητες,Γιατι οι περισσοτερες ερευνες που εχουνε γινει ειναι για αθλητες μην το ξεχναμε αυτο......Σύμφωνα με επίσημες οργανώσεις υγείας η ποσότητα πρωτείνης που πρέπει να καταναλώνεται για την ανάπτυξη των μυών είναι 1,5 – 1,8γρ πρωτείνης για κάθε κιλό σωματικού βάρους του αθλητή, ημερισίως. Για παράδειγμα ένας αθλητής ο οποίος ζυγίζει 80 κιλά θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει 120γρ. – 144γρ. πρωτείνη την ημέρα. 
Έρευνες δείχνουν οτι οι αθλητές δύναμης συνήθως καταναλώνουν πολύ περισσότερη πρωτείνη. Όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ότι η μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση πρωτεϊνών οδηγεί σε αύξηση της μυικής μάζας. Αντίθετα μπορεί να έχει συνέπειες στην υγεία όπως δυσλειτουργία στα νεφρά, στο συκώτι ακόμη και απώλεια οστικής μάζας καθώς με την υπερκατανάλωση πρωτείνης προκαλείται μείωση του ασβεστίου απο τα οστά και αποβολή του στα ούρα.Χρειαζεται προσοχη.....

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Nομιζω ότι του ειπες παρα πολύ,εκτος κιαν είναι αθλητης η περνει στερειδη οποτε χρειαζεται οντος πιο μεγαλες ποσοτητες,Γιατι οι περισσοτερες ερευνες που εχουνε γινει ειναι για αθλητες μην το ξεχναμε αυτο......Σύμφωνα με επίσημες οργανώσεις υγείας η ποσότητα πρωτείνης που πρέπει να καταναλώνεται για την ανάπτυξη των μυών είναι 1,5 – 1,8γρ πρωτείνης για κάθε κιλό σωματικού βάρους του αθλητή, ημερισίως. Για παράδειγμα ένας αθλητής ο οποίος ζυγίζει 80 κιλά θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει 120γρ. – 144γρ. πρωτείνη την ημέρα. 
> Έρευνες δείχνουν οτι οι αθλητές δύναμης συνήθως καταναλώνουν πολύ περισσότερη πρωτείνη. Όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ότι η μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση πρωτεϊνών οδηγεί σε αύξηση της μυικής μάζας. Αντίθετα μπορεί να έχει συνέπειες στην υγεία όπως δυσλειτουργία στα νεφρά, στο συκώτι ακόμη και απώλεια οστικής μάζας καθώς με την υπερκατανάλωση πρωτείνης προκαλείται μείωση του ασβεστίου απο τα οστά και αποβολή του στα ούρα.Χρειαζεται προσοχη.....


Αθλητής είναι ο άνθρωπος. 2 φορές μπάλα και 3 γυμναστήριο σου λέει. Δυσλειτουργία στα νεφρά με 2,2 γρ/κιλό σωμ. βάρους;; Άστο Τότι,η νεφρική και ηπατική ανεπάρκεια οφείλεται αλλού και αλλού και όχι στην πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## totis

> Αθλητής είναι ο άνθρωπος. 2 φορές μπάλα και 3 γυμναστήριο σου λέει. Δυσλειτουργία στα νεφρά με 2,2 γρ/κιλό σωμ. βάρους;; Άστο Τότι,η νεφρική και ηπατική ανεπάρκεια οφείλεται αλλού και αλλού και όχι στην πρωτεΐνη.


Αυτή είναι η μ@λ@κια που δεν γουστάρω στο bodybuilding και το πιο κουραστικο...Και μιλαμε γυμνάζομαι τωρα σχεδόν 17 χρονια....Αυστηρη διατροφή τα τελευταια 7....
Για να εχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θελεις πρεπει να τρως ολη μερα σαν π@υστης και το χειροτερο θελει συνεχεια κρεας,βλεπω κοτοπουλο και γαλοπουλα και αυγα και αλλαζω χρωμα,να μην ξεχναμε και τις κ@λ@πρωτεινες που εχουμε κατεβασει και κατεβάζουμε.....Οσο αγαπω την γυμναστικη και τα βαρη άλλο τοσο μισο όλα τ αλλα....Και ποιος ξερει μετα από πολλα χρονια τι προβλήματα υγειας θα μας βγαλει η τοσο μεγαλη καταναλωση κρεατος και η χρηση πρωτεινων που είναι τιγκα στις χημικες ουσιες και στην επεξεργασια......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Αυτή είναι η μ@λ@κια που δεν γουστάρω στο bodybuilding και το πιο κουραστικο...Και μιλαμε γυμνάζομαι τωρα σχεδόν 17 χρονια....Αυστηρη διατροφή τα τελευταια 7....
> Για να εχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θελεις πρεπει να τρως ολη μερα σαν π@υστης και το χειροτερο θελει συνεχεια κρεας,βλεπω κοτοπουλο και γαλοπουλα και αυγα και αλλαζω χρωμα,να μην ξεχναμε και τις κ@λ@πρωτεινες που εχουμε κατεβασει και κατεβάζουμε.....Οσο αγαπω την γυμναστικη και τα βαρη άλλο τοσο μισο όλα τ αλλα....Και ποιος ξερει μετα από πολλα χρονια τι προβλήματα υγειας θα μας βγαλει η τοσο μεγαλη καταναλωση κρεατος και η χρηση πρωτεινων που είναι τιγκα στις χημικες ουσιες και στην επεξεργασια......


Γι'αυτό κατά την άποψή μου χρειάζεται ένα διάλειμμα από όλη αυτή τη ρουτίνα που και που. 
Αλλά σε έναν υγιή που γυμνάζεται εντατικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να για τη ποσότητα που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Αν και μπορεί άνετα τα ρίξει το ποσοστό της στο 1,8γρ/κιλό όπως είπες,δηλ. κάπου στα 130 γρ/ημέρα. Αν τη μια πάρει από τη διατροφή του κυρίως και δευτερευόντως από το συμπλήρωμα 120 γρ πρωτ/ημερ ,την άλλη 140,την άλλη 130 και την άλλη 160,και τη παράλλη 170 δε τρέχει κάτι. Ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ του να κάθεσαι όλη μέρα να μετράς αν είσαι μέσος αθλούμενος. Τα 160 γρ. δεν είναι Ευαγγέλιο αλλά οδηγό σημείο- και αν τη μια πάρει λιγότερο,εννοείται δεν θα πάθει και τίποτα. Το κακό είναι να σκοτώνεις τους μυς στο γυμναστήριο και να μη βάζεις τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά για ανάρρωση και να πηγαίνεις την επαύριο και να τους ξανασκοτώνεις και να πιέζεσαι για αυτό.
Επίσης σε υγιή νεφρά και ήπαρ από μια υγιεινή διατροφή,όχι μόνο δε θα πάθεις ζημιά,αλλά τα προστατεύεις σε σχέση με έναν που τρώει συνεχώς γλυκά,γαριδάκια,κρουασάν,κακά λίπη,σαβούρα-τηγανιτά,γρήγορο φαγητό και συνεχώς ή όποτε το θυμηθεί κτλ κτλ.. αυτός σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις σε βάθος χρόνου υπάρχει θα πάθει σακχαρώδη διαβήτη ή αθηρωσκλήρωση,έμφραγμα-καρδιακή και νεφρική ανεπάρκεια ως επακόλουθο και ούτω κάθε εξής. 
Λοιπόν αρκετά ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα. Το σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## totis

> Γι'αυτό κατά την άποψή μου χρειάζεται ένα διάλειμμα από όλη αυτή τη ρουτίνα που και που. 
> Αλλά σε έναν υγιή που γυμνάζεται εντατικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να για τη ποσότητα που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Αν και μπορεί άνετα τα ρίξει το ποσοστό της στο 1,8γρ/κιλό όπως είπες,δηλ. κάπου στα 130 γρ/ημέρα. Αν τη μια πάρει από τη διατροφή του κυρίως και δευτερευόντως από το συμπλήρωμα 120 γρ πρωτ/ημερ ,την άλλη 140,την άλλη 130 και την άλλη 160,και τη παράλλη 170 δε τρέχει κάτι. Ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ του να κάθεσαι όλη μέρα να μετράς αν είσαι μέσος αθλούμενος. Τα 160 γρ. δεν είναι Ευαγγέλιο αλλά οδηγό σημείο- και αν τη μια πάρει λιγότερο,εννοείται δεν θα πάθει και τίποτα. Το κακό είναι να σκοτώνεις τους μυς στο γυμναστήριο και να μη βάζεις τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά για ανάρρωση και να πηγαίνεις την επαύριο και να τους ξανασκοτώνεις και να πιέζεσαι για αυτό.
> Επίσης σε υγιή νεφρά και ήπαρ από μια υγιεινή διατροφή,όχι μόνο δε θα πάθεις ζημιά,αλλά τα προστατεύεις σε σχέση με έναν που τρώει συνεχώς γλυκά,γαριδάκια,κρουασάν,κακά λίπη,σαβούρα-τηγανιτά,γρήγορο φαγητό και συνεχώς ή όποτε το θυμηθεί κτλ κτλ.. αυτός σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις σε βάθος χρόνου υπάρχει θα πάθει σακχαρώδη διαβήτη ή αθηρωσκλήρωση,έμφραγμα-καρδιακή και νεφρική ανεπάρκεια ως επακόλουθο και ούτω κάθε εξής. 
> Λοιπόν αρκετά ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα. Το σταματάω εδώ.


Συμφωνω σε όλα ιωνα......Ας δωσω και την γνωμη μου για την gold Standard μιας και την επελεξα ξανα μετα από αρκετο καιρο σε γευση μπανανα....Ελαφρια στο στομαχη και πολυ καλη διαλυτικοτητα οπως ολες οι γευσεις της gold standard αλλα από γευση δεν τρελαθηκα θα εβαζα απλα ένα 8/10 για την μπανανα....Για εμενα οι καλυτερες γευσεις τις είναι η Extreme Milk Chocolate 9.5/10 και η Mocha Cappuccino 9.5/10 στην δευτερη θεση θα εβαζα την Strawberry/Banana 9/10 και ακολουθουν ολες οι υπολοιπες κοντα στο 8/10...........

----------


## beefmeup

μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει πουθενα σε βιβλιογραφεια σχεση υψηλων ποσοτητων πρωτεινης με βλαβες σε νεφρα..περισοτερα εδω.
αυτο φυσικα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κ σωστο να γινεται υπερκαταναλωση της..οι περισοτεροι αλθουμενοι με 1.4-1.7γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι καλυμενοι..αυτο φυσικα μπορει να μεταβληθει αναλογα την συνολικη θερμιδικη προσληψη,κ τις προπονητικες αναγκες του καθενος,καθως κ το αν γινεται χρηση αας..

----------


## vaggan

προσωπικα πιστευω οσον αφορα την καταναλλωση πρωτεινης πως εχουμε φτασει στα ορια του παραλογισμου 120 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης(ενα αυθαιρετο νουμερο) φτανουν και περισσευουν για μυικη αναπτυξη για τον μεσο αθλουμενο αν βεβαια τα κουκια δεν βγαινουν και παιρνουμε περισσοτερη πρωτεινη σε περιοδους υποθερμιδικης για να εχουμε ποσοστιαια περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη πασο, αν και εκει μπορουμε να συμπληρωσουμε απο ποιοτικο υδατανθρακα που ειναι στις ιδιες θερμιδες ανα γραμμαριο οποτε παλι ολα καλα. απο την στιγμη που ο ντανι παντιλα επαγγελματιας bb (o νοων νοειτω)εβγαλε αγωνιστικη προετοιμασια με 80 μολις γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ε τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μας απασχολει και τοσο αν θα παρουμε 1,6 η 1,7 γραμμαρια ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους πρωτεινη.

----------


## Nikos_123

Φιλοι μου καλημερα και σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα αυτα που μου λετε και στης συμβουλες σας!!!
Μεχρι πριν 2 χρονια επαιζα ερασιτεχνικα σε ομαδες με 4 προπονησεις την εβδομαδα στην των αγωνα που ειχαμε στο σ/κ.
Φυσικα μεσα σε αυτα πηγενα σε κανενα 5χ5 η 8χ8 καθημερινα και μεσα στο σ/κ επαιζα με την ομαδα και αν ειχα χρονο πηγενα και σε ανεξαρτητο και επαιζα!
ΤΩΡΑ τελος ολα αυτα η προπονησεις λεω!!!! Οποτε και τις αντικατεστησα  με γυμναστηρο!!! Ο στοχος μου ειναι οχι να παρω κιλα (πολλα εννοω) οσα χριαστει
δεν θελω να φουσκοσω απλα να γραμμωσω γιαυτο θελω μια Whey πρωτεινη για να βοηθησει!! 
Αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε ποια πρωτεινη να παρω η να μου προτινετε.
Eιχα παρει την wp8 Myobolic και παντα πινω μονο μετα την προπονηση στο γυναστηριο.Ελεγα να παρω την ON 100% Whey Gold Standard
Γνωμες θα ηθελα να μου πετεη η προτασεις? :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## sobral

> Φιλοι μου καλημερα και σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα αυτα που μου λετε και στης συμβουλες σας!!!
> Μεχρι πριν 2 χρονια επαιζα ερασιτεχνικα σε ομαδες με 4 προπονησεις την εβδομαδα στην των αγωνα που ειχαμε στο σ/κ.
> Φυσικα μεσα σε αυτα πηγενα σε κανενα 5χ5 η 8χ8 καθημερινα και μεσα στο σ/κ επαιζα με την ομαδα και αν ειχα χρονο πηγενα και σε ανεξαρτητο και επαιζα!
> ΤΩΡΑ τελος ολα αυτα η προπονησεις λεω!!!! Οποτε και τις αντικατεστησα  με γυμναστηρο!!! Ο στοχος μου ειναι οχι να παρω κιλα (πολλα εννοω) οσα χριαστει
> δεν θελω να φουσκοσω απλα να γραμμωσω γιαυτο θελω μια Whey πρωτεινη για να βοηθησει!! 
> Αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε ποια πρωτεινη να παρω η να μου προτινετε.
> Eιχα παρει την wp8 Myobolic και παντα πινω μονο μετα την προπονηση στο γυναστηριο.Ελεγα να παρω την ON 100% Whey Gold Standard
> Γνωμες θα ηθελα να μου πετεη η προτασεις?


Καλώς ήρθες κατ αρχήν στο φόρουμ!  :08. Toast:  Διαφορά στο σώμα σου από τη μία πρωτείνη στην άλλη δεν θα δεις, οπότε μην ψάχνεσαι με αυτό τον τρόπο. Ανέβασε υδατάνθρακα κ λιπαρά στη διατροφή σου, αυτά θα σου δώσουν τις παραπάνω θερμίδες που θες. Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να αλλάξεις την πρωτείνη σου εκτός αν είσαι υπερβολικά λίγα κιλά κ πάρεις ξεχωριστά κάποιον υδατάνθρακα για να έχεις μερικές επιπλέον εύκολες θερμίδες. Αλλά αν περιμένεις μόνο από τα συμπληρώματα δεν θα δεις διαφορά. Και τέλος, δεν υπάρχουν πρωτείνες γράμμωσης κ όγκου αυτά είναι δημιουργήματα των καταστημάτων για να καταλαβαίνει ας πούμε ο καταναλωτής για τι μιλάμε.

----------


## piou

σκεφτομαι να αγορασω μια πρωτεινη για αυξηση μυικης μαζας χωρις λιπος.και σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτη.
κανει για αυτο που θελω?(δεν εχω παρει ποτε ξανα καποιο συμπληρωμα)
και αν ναι ποια γευση προτεινετε?

----------


## cuntface

> σκεφτομαι να αγορασω μια πρωτεινη για αυξηση μυικης μαζας χωρις λιπος.και σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτη.
> κανει για αυτο που θελω?(δεν εχω παρει ποτε ξανα καποιο συμπληρωμα)
> και αν ναι ποια γευση προτεινετε?


η αυξηση μυικης μαζας χωρις λιπος δεν θα ερθει απο μια πρωτεινη αδερφε θες παρα πολυ καλη διατροφη και καλες προπονησης χωρις να θελω να σε απογοιτευσω  αμα δεν κανεις καλη διατροφη δεν θα δεις καμια διαφορα στο σωμα σου απο μια πρωτεινη και θα λες τσαμπα την πειρα δεν δουλευει  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## spyrakos81

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Παρέλαβα σήμερα το συγκεκριμένο συμπλήρωμα και στα χαρακτηριστικά είδα ότι η περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης είναι 24 γρ. ανά scoop αλλά το scoop είναι 32 γρ. και όχι 29,6 γρ. όπως είδα στη φωτογραφία της πρώτης σελίδας αλλά και στο site της optimum, ενώ και τα servings βγαίνουν 71 αντί για 77. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή αλλά θα μπορούσε να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος πού οφείλεται αυτό? Να πω ότι η γεύση που πήρα είναι η extreme milk chocolate. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## Us3rR1

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Παρέλαβα σήμερα το συγκεκριμένο συμπλήρωμα και στα χαρακτηριστικά είδα ότι η περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης είναι 24 γρ. ανά scoop αλλά το scoop είναι 32 γρ. και όχι 29,6 γρ. όπως είδα στη φωτογραφία της πρώτης σελίδας αλλά και στο site της optimum, ενώ και τα servings βγαίνουν 71 αντί για 77. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή αλλά θα μπορούσε να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος πού οφείλεται αυτό? Να πω ότι η γεύση που πήρα είναι η extreme milk chocolate. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.



Ωφειλεται στο οτι το θεμα ανοιχτηκε το 2007 και εως τωρα η εταιρεια εχει κανει μικροαλλαγες στο προϊόν..
(Αν καταλαβα καλα)

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Παρέλαβα σήμερα το συγκεκριμένο συμπλήρωμα και στα χαρακτηριστικά είδα ότι η περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης είναι 24 γρ. ανά scoop αλλά το scoop είναι 32 γρ. και όχι 29,6 γρ. όπως είδα στη φωτογραφία της πρώτης σελίδας αλλά και στο site της optimum, ενώ και τα servings βγαίνουν 71 αντί για 77. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή αλλά θα μπορούσε να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος πού οφείλεται αυτό? Να πω ότι η γεύση που πήρα είναι η extreme milk chocolate. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.


Σε αυτό το προϊόν αλλάζουν οι περιεκτικότητες από γεύση σε γεύση.

----------


## spyrakos81

> Σε αυτό το προϊόν αλλάζουν οι περιεκτικότητες από γεύση σε γεύση.


Καταρχάς, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Επειδή από το site της optimum δε βγάζω άκρη, μήπως γνωρίζεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος ποια γεύση έχει τη μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνη? Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## spyrakos81

Όλα ΟΚ, βρήκα σε site την περιεκτικότητα όλων των γεύσεων και συσκευασιών. 

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk

----------


## sioutas

Η πρωτεινη ειναι απλα ενα συμπληρωμα. Δεν αυξανει απο μονη της τη μυικη μας μαζα. Απλα συμπληρωνει τις αυξημενες αναγκες μας για ημερησια προσληψη, που δεν μπορει το φαγητο να μας δωσει. Και οταν την πινουμε μετα την προπο μας βοηθαει στην γρηγοροτερη αποκατασταση λιγω καποιων αμινοξεων που περιεχει. Καλο ειναι να μην καταφευγουμε σε πρωτεινες ογκου γιατι ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη κ μας δινουν πολυ λιπος. 
Εγω την ΟΝ την παιρνω εδω κ 2 χρονια ανελλειπως, επειδη μου αρεσει η γευση της, επισης δεν εχω φουσκωματα αλλα κ η σχετικα καλη τιμη της. Τι αλλο να ζητησεις δλδ απο μια πρωτεινη;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-P700 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BobadillaS13

καλημέρα σε όλους .επειδή παραγγέλνω για πρώτη φορά συμπλήρωμα το σέικερ στο βάζουνε μέσα η πρέπει να το αγοράσεις ;

----------


## Mikekan

Scoop έχει μέσα για τη δόση, όχι shaker!

----------


## BobadillaS13

thnx μεγάλε παρήγγειλα ένα..ο xtrστοράς μου είπε και για ένα ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης δώρο.να δούμε τι  θα είναι κ αυτό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Τίποτα φίλε μου, καλόπιοτη!

----------


## Christos100

Εδω και λιγο καιρο την  χρησιμοποιω σε φραουλα και δυσκολευομαι πολυ στο να την κατεβασω ...
εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα αλλα κανει πολυ αφρο και μου ειναι αρκετα γλυκια για τα γουστα μου.
την επομενη σοκολατα με χιλλια .

----------


## Fylpa17

αφριζει λιγο.η ον οντως

Στάλθηκε από το BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps μου

----------


## Tigeras

Καταρχάς να πώ ότι παρατήρησα κι εγώ τη διαφορά στην αναλογία.Πλέον μιλάμε για περιεκτικότητα 24-25gr στα 31gr σκευάσματος(στο δείγμα).Γενικά αξιόπιστη εταιρεία και ένα απο τα καλύτερα προϊόντα(αν και τελευταία χαλάει,αργά-αργά και η ON :/).
Πήρα τη Rocky Road πρόσφατα γιατί ένας φίλος μου έλεγε οτι θυμίζει kinder bueno..ε καμμία σχέση :01. Razz: .Παλέψιμη πάντως.
Δοκίμασα και τη French Vanilla η οποία μου άρεσε πολύ.

----------


## Hamlet

πηρα την μοκα καπουτσινο...την θεωρώ χάλια γεύση ...δυστυχώς σταμάτησαν να φερουν την extreme milk chocolate ...οπότε αναγκάστηκα να παρω αυτην ... η σκετη σοκολατα πάλι ειναι νερουλή τελείως...

----------


## Tiridus

> πηρα την μοκα καπουτσινο...την θεωρώ χάλια γεύση ...δυστυχώς σταμάτησαν να φερουν την extreme milk chocolate ...οπότε αναγκάστηκα να παρω αυτην ... η σκετη σοκολατα πάλι ειναι νερουλή τελείως...


Συμφωνώ, η Double Rich Chocolate έχει απαράδεχτη γεύση, νιώθω σαν να παίρνω ληγμένη πρωτείνη , αντίθετα η σοκολάτα της Platinum Hydro Whey της ίδιας εταιρίας είναι φανταστικά υπέροχη.

----------


## paral

> Συμφωνώ, η Double Rich Chocolate έχει απαράδεχτη γεύση, νιώθω σαν να παίρνω ληγμένη πρωτείνη , αντίθετα η σοκολάτα της Platinum Hydro Whey της ίδιας εταιρίας είναι φανταστικά υπέροχη.


και φανταστικά πιο ακριβή  :01. Razz:

----------


## totis

Δεν εχει ξαναγινει αυτο εβαλα βυζμα για να καταφερω να βρω και να αγορασω την gold standard των 2 κιλων σε γευση extreme milk chocolate,παρτε και καμια αλλη γευση ρε παιδια και οι αλλες καλες ειναι.... :01. Smile:

----------


## buddharho

Cookies & Cream
με νερακι -->ωραια ελαφρια γευση.
με γαλα στο μιξερ --> πυκτη υφη,σαν σμουθις.
με σέικερ --> κανει αφρο ο οποιος εντος μισου λεπτου υποχωρει.

δυαλητικοτητα 9/10
(αφηνει καποια κομματακια μπισκοτο στον πατο τα οποια ψιλοκολλανε στον λαιμο)

επομενη παραγγελια  extreme milk chocolate

----------


## niath7

Συμφωνώ για την cookies & cream. Χθές πήρα τη φράουλα & μπανάνα γεύση. Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα με ωραία γεύση. Η μυρωδιά όμως είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## Dido 09

Μπορουμε να την παρουμε σε περιοδο διαιτας? (για γραμμωση) ειμαι 17 χρονων 1.82 υψος και 89 κιλα και θελω να χασω κιριως λιπος και να παω στα 80 κιλα (για πρωτο στοχο)...κανω γυμναστικη 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα (γυμναστηριο)  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dido 09

Μπορουμε να την παρουμε σε περιοδο διαιτας? (για γραμμωση) ειμαι 17 χρονων 1.82 υψος και 89 κιλα και θελω να χασω κιριως λιπος και να παω στα 80 κιλα (για πρωτο στοχο)...κανω γυμναστικη 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα (γυμναστηριο)  :01. Smile:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## kostas kou

μπορεις φιλε ναι μια χαρα ειναι  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## screamer

Παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που γραφω.Πηρα μια πρωτεινη την gold standard 100 της on πριν 4-5 μερες και η ποιοτητα της σαν γευση αλλα και σαν διαλυτοτητα εχει χαλασει.Γενικα τον τελευταιο χρονο χρησιμοποιω αυτην την πρωτεινη και μου αρεσε.Πηρα τηλεφωνο στο καταστημα απο οπου τη αγορασα και ο υπαλληλος μου ειπε οτι οντως η on εχει ριξει την ποιοτητα της λογο του οτι ολοι αυτην περνουν.Εχει δει κανεις αλλος που την χρησιμοποιει κατι τετοιο??

----------


## totis

> Παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που γραφω.Πηρα μια πρωτεινη την gold standard 100 της on πριν 4-5 μερες και η ποιοτητα της σαν γευση αλλα και σαν διαλυτοτητα εχει χαλασει.Γενικα τον τελευταιο χρονο χρησιμοποιω αυτην την πρωτεινη και μου αρεσε.Πηρα τηλεφωνο στο καταστημα απο οπου τη αγορασα και ο υπαλληλος μου ειπε οτι οντως η on εχει ριξει την ποιοτητα της λογο του οτι ολοι αυτην περνουν.Εχει δει κανεις αλλος που την χρησιμοποιει κατι τετοιο??


Mπουρδες ειναι μια απο τις κορυφαιες πρωτεινες χρονια τωρα και το ενα απο τα θετικα της και πιο σημαντικα ατου της ειναι η αξιοπιστια και η ποιοτητα της....
Πριν λιγες μερες πηρα και εγω μια χαρα ειναι και μαλιστα καθε φορα που γυριζω στην gold standard καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι μια απο τις κορυφαιες τοσα χρονια,τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο.... :01. Smile:  Οπου μπαινει η σφραγιδα της optimum nutritioν(on)  ειναι εγγυηση το προιον, κορυφαια και αξιοπιστη εταιρεια με πολυ καλα προιοντα.......

----------


## Billys51

Πιστευω οτι εν ετη 2014 υπαρχουν αρκετες πρωτεινες που ειναι καλυτερες...

----------


## screamer

> Mπουρδες ειναι μια απο τις κορυφαιες πρωτεινες χρονια τωρα και το ενα απο τα θετικα της και πιο σημαντικα ατου της ειναι η αξιοπιστια και η ποιοτητα της....
> Πριν λιγες μερες πηρα και εγω μια χαρα ειναι και μαλιστα καθε φορα που γυριζω στην gold standard καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι μια απο τις κορυφαιες τοσα χρονια,τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο.... Οπου μπαινει η σφραγιδα της optimum nutritioν(on)  ειναι εγγυηση το προιον, κορυφαια και αξιοπιστη εταιρεια με πολυ καλα προιοντα.......


ασε που προσεξα κιολας οτι εχουν αλλαξει τα συστατικα της  εχω διπλα διπλα το καινουριο και το παλιο κουτι και αλλα λεει το ενα αλλα το αλλο.Αν θες πες μου απο πιο καταστημα την πηρες.

----------


## screamer

> Πιστευω οτι εν ετη 2014 υπαρχουν αρκετες πρωτεινες που ειναι καλυτερες...


μπιλυ αν θες προτεινε καμια που να μην ξεφευγει σε τιμη και χωρις πολλες θερμιδες

----------


## totis

> μπιλυ αν θες προτεινε καμια που να μην ξεφευγει σε τιμη και χωρις πολλες θερμιδες


Φιλε παρε οτι θελεις....Αλλα μην χαλας το τοπικ,μπορεις να πας σε τοπικ που ειναι για ουδετερα θεματα....... :01. Smile:

----------


## totis

> Πιστευω οτι εν ετη 2014 υπαρχουν αρκετες πρωτεινες που ειναι καλυτερες...


Εξισου καλες μπορεις να βρεις αλλα ειναι ακριβωτερες, αλλα καλυτερες δεν νομιζω,με αυτο το προφιλ που εχει και τις μορφες πρωτεινης (Protein Blend (Whey Protein Isolates, Cultured Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Peptides) και με αυτο το Αμινογραμμα που εχει συν οτι ειναι εμπλουτισμενη με Πεπτίδια ορού γάλακτος HYDROWHEY ταχείας δράσης δεν υπαρχουν πολλες,γιατι οι περισσοτερες που βλεπω ειναι απλες Protein Concentrate,δηλαδη πολυ κατωτερες..... :01. Wink:

----------


## valentinosael

για εμένα απο τις 3 γέυσεις που δοκίμασα καλύτερη είναι η Rocky Road μετα Cookies and Cream και τελευταία η Double rich chocolate ( με ναράκι).Τώρα στα cake που κάνω για πρωινο COOKIES AND CREAM και μονο.Ειδικά ο συνδιασμός της με φυστικοβουτυρο ....δεν περιγραφω αλλο.
Τώρα λέω να φύγω απο την ΟΝ (ειναι η μόνη και η πρωτη πρωτείνη που παιρνω) και να δοκιμάσω την  100% Whey Protein Professional της Scitec Nutrition

----------


## totis

[QUOTE=valentinosael;790503]για εμένα απο τις 3 γέυσεις που δοκίμασα καλύτερη είναι η Rocky Road μετα Cookies and Cream και τελευταία η Double rich chocolate ( με ναράκι).Τώρα στα cake που κάνω για πρωινο COOKIES AND CREAM και μονο.Ειδικά ο συνδιασμός της με φυστικοβουτυρο ....δεν περιγραφω αλλο.

Σoυ ξεγυγε η extreme milk chocolate η οποια ειναι η καλυτερη γευση της gold standard.......Οπως επισης και η mocha cappuccino πολυ καλη αν σου αρεσει ο καφες.... :01. Wink:

----------


## valentinosael

[QUOTE=totis;790512]


> για εμένα απο τις 3 γέυσεις που δοκίμασα καλύτερη είναι η Rocky Road μετα Cookies and Cream και τελευταία η Double rich chocolate ( με ναράκι).Τώρα στα cake που κάνω για πρωινο COOKIES AND CREAM και μονο.Ειδικά ο συνδιασμός της με φυστικοβουτυρο ....δεν περιγραφω αλλο.
> 
> Σoυ ξεγυγε η extreme milk chocolate η οποια ειναι η καλυτερη γευση της gold standard.......Οπως επισης και η mocha cappuccino πολυ καλη αν σου αρεσει ο καφες....


Την τελευταια φορά για την extreme milk chocolate ειχα πάει αλλα δεν την ειχαν και μου προτεινανε την double  :03. Thumb Down:  θα δοκιμάσω τώρα την Honey vanila της  Scitec Nutrition και με΄τα την extreme της ον

----------


## totis

[QUOTE=valentinosael;790565][QUOTE=totis;790512]
Την τελευταια φορά για την extreme milk chocolate ειχα πάει αλλα δεν την ειχαν και μου προτεινανε την double  :03. Thumb Down:  


*Το κανουν αυτο οι απατεωνες γιατι την extreme milk chocolate την παιρνουν ολοι και τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι σε ελλειψη......

----------


## djroof

Γνώμη για Vanilla Ice Cream ;;;;

Σε 3-4 μέρες μου τελειώνει και σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω για πρώτη φορά τη ON...

----------


## totis

> Γνώμη για Vanilla Ice Cream ;;;;
> 
> Σε 3-4 μέρες μου τελειώνει και σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω για πρώτη φορά τη ON...


H βανιλια στην gold standard βγαινει σε 2 γευσεις ειναι η  Vanilla Ice Cream και η French Vanilla Creme.Αυτη ομως με την καλυτερη γευση ειναι η  (French Vanilla Creme), αυτη να παρεις μην μπερδευτεις.... :01. Wink:  Ειναι πολυ καλη.....

----------


## djroof

άντε να σε εμπιστευτώ... θα πάρω τα 908γρ...οπότε θα γράψω εντυπώσεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## djroof

Πήρα τελικά την Vanilla Ice Cream γιατί δεν βρήκα την άλλη στα 908γρ. Μια χαρά γεύση απλώς πολύ απαλή.

Μια ερώτηση η ΟΝ είναι τόσο "νερουλές" ;;;; γιατί είχα συνηθήσει με τη Nutrend που ηταν λίγο πιο κρεμώδες...

Το κουτί λέει 180-250ml εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει και με 150ml νερό... με γάλα ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Πάντως διαλύεται πάρα πάρα πολύ εύκολα...

----------


## just chris

ειδικα η vanila ice cream ειναι νερο με χρωμα κ γενικα η ον ειναι νερο για 'μενα που ειμαι της γευσης.

----------


## BEASTMODE

> Πήρα τελικά την Vanilla Ice Cream γιατί δεν βρήκα την άλλη στα 908γρ. Μια χαρά γεύση απλώς πολύ απαλή.
> 
> Μια ερώτηση η ΟΝ είναι τόσο "νερουλές" ;;;; γιατί είχα συνηθήσει με τη Nutrend που ηταν λίγο πιο κρεμώδες...
> 
> Το κουτί λέει 180-250ml εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει και με 150ml νερό... με γάλα ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Πάντως διαλύεται πάρα πάρα πολύ εύκολα...


Η Vanilla Ice Cream που την ειχα παρει μου αρεσε αλλα πιστευω ταιριαζει καλυτερα σε αυτους που τους αρεσουν οι απαλες γευσεις και οι πιο αραιες,Εγω σημερα πηρα την  *French Vanilla Creme την 2273(5lb) ειναι πολυ καλη ειναι πιο εντονη σε γευση και πιο πικτη. :01. Wink:

----------


## djroof

στην επόμενη  :01. Wink:  

αν και για αυτή πήγαινα αλλά δεν τη βρήκα στα 908γρ.... μόνο σε 2κιλη και πρώτα πέρνω το μικρό για να δοκιμάσω και μετά το μεγάλο...

----------


## panouliss94

παιδια επδ ειμαι καινουριος εδω.. εχω ξεκινισει και περνω την Combat Powder (Musclepharm) και τωρα μου τελειωνει.. αυτη η πρωτεινη αξιζει να την παρω.. η εκτος αμα εχετε να μ προτινετε καμια καλυτερη

----------


## liveris

impact whey φιλε.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## just chris

δε βαζει μυαλο αυτος!

----------


## Spyros96.

γευση μπανανα η χειροτερη που εχω δοκιμασει!!

----------


## Γιώργης7

vanillia ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :01. Wink:  ακριβως σαν να πινεις παγωτο ειναι  :01. Razz:  απιστευτη γευση!!!

----------


## djroof

> vanillia ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ακριβως σαν να πινεις παγωτο ειναι  απιστευτη γευση!!!


Αυτή έχω τώρα... όπως έχω γράψει, πολύ απαλή γεύση και "νερουλή"... σήμερα αγόρασα την άλλη βανίλια που είπαν εδώ τα παιδιά είναι πιο "πηχτή" και πιο δυνατή γεύση... θα γράψω οταν τη δοκιμάσω.

----------


## valentinosael

καποιος να προτείνει γεύση για την αμερικάνικη έκδοση;

----------


## john619

παιδια αγορασα την platinum whey της san...αλλα ξεμεινε και λιγο ANABOLIC HALO ΤΗΣ MUSCLETECH γινεται να παρω αυτες τις 2 μαζι?

----------


## djroof

Μόλις σήμερα μου ήρθε η French Vanilla Creme... δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι τρελάθηκα... απο την Ice Cream λίγο "δυνατότερη" αλλά παραμένει "νερουλή"... 

Ειλικρινά απο θέμα γεύσης προτιμώ της Nutrend μετά απο τα λίγα test που έκανα (Nutrend μπισκότο-βανίλια, ON Ice Cream Vanilia, ON French Vanilia Creme, WarriorLab Vanilia).  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zisis.z

> Μόλις σήμερα μου ήρθε η French Vanilla Creme... δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι τρελάθηκα... απο την Ice Cream λίγο "δυνατότερη" αλλά παραμένει "νερουλή"... 
> 
> Ειλικρινά απο θέμα γεύσης προτιμώ της Nutrend μετά απο τα λίγα test που έκανα (Nutrend μπισκότο-βανίλια, ON Ice Cream Vanilia, ON French Vanilia Creme, WarriorLab Vanilia).


Ενταξει δεν υπαρχει συγκριση σαν ποιοτητα και σαν εταιρεια η on ειναι πολυ ανωτερη απο την τσεχικη nutrend....Τωρα αν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο πολυ η γευση και να ειναι πιο πιχτη μια απο τις τοπ ειναι της musclepharm η combat powder,ολα τα λεφτα δοκιμασε και θα δεις,τωρα προσφατα την ανανεωσαν και εχουνε ερθει και καινουργιες γευσεις,ειναι απο τις γευστικοτερες πρωτεινες που μπορεις να παρεις.....και επισης και καλη εταιρεια οπως ειναι και η on....

----------


## Billys51

> Ενταξει δεν υπαρχει συγκριση σαν ποιοτητα και σαν εταιρεια η on ειναι πολυ ανωτερη απο την τσεχικη nutrend....Τωρα αν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο πολυ η γευση και να ειναι πιο πιχτη μια απο τις τοπ ειναι της musclepharm η combat powder,ολα τα λεφτα δοκιμασε και θα δεις,τωρα προσφατα την ανανεωσαν και εχουνε ερθει και καινουργιες γευσεις,ειναι απο τις γευστικοτερες πρωτεινες που μπορεις να παρεις.....και επισης και καλη εταιρεια οπως ειναι και η on....


totis go back to your cave  :02. Welcome:

----------


## zisis.z

> καποιος να προτείνει γεύση για την αμερικάνικη έκδοση;


Φιλε και που θα την βρεις την αμερικανικη εκδοση?γιατι και απο το εξωτερικο αν παραγγειλεις παλι την ευρωπαικη εκδοση της gold standard στελνουνε απ οτι ξερω.....

----------


## valentinosael

> Φιλε και που θα την βρεις την αμερικανικη εκδοση?γιατι και απο το εξωτερικο αν παραγγειλεις παλι την ευρωπαικη εκδοση της gold standard στελνουνε απ οτι ξερω.....


την έχουνε κύπρο.

----------


## zisis.z

> καποιος να προτείνει γεύση για την αμερικάνικη έκδοση;


Aν σου αρσει η σοκολατα παρε την Extreme Milk Chocolate,με γευση φρουτων μου αρεσε η Strawberry Banana,αν σου αρεσει ο καφες η Mocha Cappuccino ειναι πολυ καλη,και απο βανιλια η French Vanilla Creme ειναι επισης καλη.....

----------


## sanitarium20

Μια ερώτηση ίσως κουτη αλλά θα την κάνω. Παίρνω και εγω την on whey εδω και αρκετά χρόνια και το Σάββατο που πετάω για ενα δεκαήμερο Αμερική διακοπές σκέφτομαι να πάρω μαζί μου ενα μικρό ταπεράκι με 5-10 σκουπ για τις δύσκολες ώρες.. Το έχει κάνει κανένας; Ξέρει κανένας αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα στο αεροδρόμιο;;; Δε θέλω να μου ανοίγουν τις αποσκευές και να με ρωτάνε αν κουβαλάω ναρκωτικά!!! Έχουμε προηγούμενη εμπειρία απο κάποιον λοιπόν;;;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τυχόν απαντήσεις!!!

----------


## Mikekan

Το εχω κανει δεκάδες φορές δεν θα εχεις θέμα.

----------


## sanitarium20

Ευχαριστώ Mikekan χρήσιμη η απάντησή σου!

----------


## zisis.z

Ενα νεο βιντεακι που εβγαλε η ON για την gold standard για την ποιοτητα της κτλ.Την οποια παλι της ανεβασανε την τιμη παντου την εχουνε κοντα στα 60 ευρω λες και ζουμε σε αλλες εποχες,αλλα και παλι φευγει σαν το ζεστο ψωμακι τρελες πωλησεις....Δυστυχως ειμαστε ατυχοι σε σχεση με τους αμερικανους που εκει στην αγορα τους ειναι παφθηνη και βγαζει και πολλες δοσεις καθε συσκευασια της σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο οποτε παιζει σχεδον σε δικο της γηπεδο και ολα αυτα μαζι παντα με την αξιοπιστια και την ποιοτητα της ΟΝ στα τοσα χρονια.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

60 ευρώ τα 2,27 κιλά;;  :02. Shock: 
Εγώ πήρα Πολύ (μα πολύ) κάτω από 60 ευρώ την Impact Whey Deluxe (myprotein) στα 4 κιλά. Για να πληρώσεις 2,27 κιλά 60 ευρώ ή άσχετος πρέπει να είσαι ή φραγκάτος και να μη σε νοιάζει (δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα "ζήση").

----------


## zisis.z

> 60 ευρώ τα 2,27 κιλά;; 
> Εγώ πήρα Πολύ (μα πολύ) κάτω από 60 ευρώ την Impact Whey Deluxe (myprotein) στα 4 κιλά. Για να πληρώσεις 2,27 κιλά 60 ευρώ ή άσχετος πρέπει να είσαι ή φραγκάτος και να μη σε νοιάζει (δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα "ζήση").


Eμ γι αυτο λεμε οτι ειμαστε ατυχοι εμεις εδω στην ευρωπη και ειδικα εμεις στην ελλαδα και τα αμερικανακια ειναι τυχερα,,,,,,Αυτοι με την τιμη που περνεις εσυ μια πρωτεινη τετοιου ειδους που ανεφερες η οποια ειναι μια απλη concedrate και τιποτα παραπανο και με σακουλα και οχι κουτι αυτη  περνουν σε αυτη την τιμη την εν λογο πρωτεινη.....τι να λεμε και τι να συγκρινουμε,και αυτο δεν ειναι μονο σε αυτο το συμπληρωμα ειναι γενικo το κακο.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Eμ γι αυτο λεμε οτι ειμαστε ατυχοι εμεις εδω στην ευρωπη και ειδικα εμεις στην ελλαδα και τα αμερικανακια ειναι τυχερα,,,,,,Αυτοι με την τιμη που περνεις εσυ μια πρωτεινη τετοιου ειδους που ανεφερες η οποια ειναι μια απλη concedrate και τιποτα παραπανο και με σακουλα και οχι κουτι αυτη  περνουν σε αυτη την τιμη την εν λογο πρωτεινη.....τι να λεμε και τι να συγκρινουμε,και αυτο δεν ειναι μονο σε αυτο το συμπληρωμα ειναι γενικo το κακο....


Η Deluxe που ανέφερα είναι συμπύκνωμα-απομόνωμα και υδρόλυμα,οπότε ψάχνε τα πριν απαντάς.  :01. Wink:

----------


## zisis.z

Eπειδη ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα του τοπικ ας το ξαναφερουμε στο σωστο δρομο....
***Ενα νεο βιντεακι που εβγαλε η ON για την gold standard για την ποιοτητα της κτλ.

----------


## sobral

Δεν χρειαζόταν να ανεβάσεις ξανά το βίντεο ρε zisis... :01. Unsure:  το είδαμε. Άμα το σβήσω θα νομίζεις πως έχω κάτι μαζί σου. Αλλά μιας κ το ανεβάζεις κ το ξανανεβάζεις, αν θες την γνώμη μου...η ΟΝ είναι ποιότητα ότι κ να λέμε. Δεν έχει βγει μιλάμε τόσα χρόνια ένα κακό τέστ γι αυτήν. Πολύ καλή εταιρία, από τις καλύτερες στην Αμερική, κ με καλά εργοστάσια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Κακο τεστ μπορει να μην βγηκε , αλλα τα 2/3 που κυκλοφορουνε ειναι απομιμησεις

----------


## zisis.z

> Κακο τεστ μπορει να μην βγηκε , αλλα τα 2/3 που κυκλοφορουνε ειναι απομιμησεις


Παντελη  σε αυτο δεν φταιει η ON.....Παντα ετσι γινεται τους καλυτερους παντα τους αντιγραφουνε,ετσι γινεται σε ολα τα ειδη και στα ρουχα και στα παπουτσια κτλ......Εκει που ξερουνε οτι υπαρχει χρημα και ζητηση....εκει θα γινει η λαδια....γι αυτο και προσεχουμε απο που ψωνιζουμε αυτο το εχουμε πει ολοι μας αρκετες φορες............. :08. Toast:

----------


## gymele

Η πρωτεινη ειναι απλα πρωτεινη κατα την γνωμη μου. 
Μικρη σημασια εχει αν ειναι ειναι ΟΝ, Reflex ή ΜΡ.
Αν ηταν μια pre-wo φορμουλα ή κατι αλλο χημικο εκει ναι, παιζει αρκετο ρολο το εργοστασιο.

Ειναι σαν να λες οτι οταν παρεις αυγα κοιτας την Μαρκα να παρεις τα καλυτερα.
Η' το κοτοπουλο να ειναι το ταδε.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral

> Η πρωτεινη ειναι απλα πρωτεινη κατα την γνωμη μου. 
> Μικρη σημασια εχει αν ειναι ειναι ΟΝ, Reflex ή ΜΡ.
> Αν ηταν μια pre-wo φορμουλα ή κατι αλλο χημικο εκει ναι, παιζει αρκετο ρολο το εργοστασιο.
> 
> Ειναι σαν να λες οτι οταν παρεις αυγα κοιτας την Μαρκα να παρεις τα καλυτερα.
> Η' το κοτοπουλο να ειναι το ταδε.


Ούτε καν. Στο μόνο που ισχύει αυτό είναι στο αποτέλεσμα. ότι ας πούμε με όλες τις πρωτείνες καλύπτεις τις ανάγκες σου. ΑΛΛΆ διαφέρουν σε χίλια δυο πράγματα! Στο αν έχουν αυτά που αναγράφουν, στο τι πηγές έχουν κ μάλιστα τι ποιότητας είναι οι πηγές της, από που προέρχονται οι πρώτες ύλες που χρησιμοποιούν, στο αν σου δημιουργούν φουσκώματα ή όχι, στο αν έχουν πολλά πρόσθετα ή όχι κτλ κτλ. Όχι δεν είναι όλες οι πρωτεινες ίδιες λοιπόν.

----------


## sobral

> Κακο τεστ μπορει να μην βγηκε , αλλα τα 2/3 που κυκλοφορουνε ειναι απομιμησεις


προσωπικά δεν έχω πετύχει καμία...εσύ έχεις δει? γιατί όλοι αυτό λένε, αλλά λίγοι έχουν δει. Δεν αμφιβάλλω πως γίνεται, το έχω ακούσει κ εγώ εδώ κ πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν μου έχει τύχει ούτε σε μένα ούτε σε κάποιον φίλο. Το μόνο που έχω δει είναι ότι υπάρχουν δύο εκδόσεις -κάτι πασίγνωστο πια- η αμερικάνικη κ η ευρωπαϊκή. Φαν της δεν είμαι, είχα δοκιμάσει πολύυυυ παλιά όταν είχε πρωτο έρθει εδώ μία cookies & cream κ ήταν μια χαρά κ πολύ ελαφριά (αμερικάνικη έκδοση), αλλά να λέμε κ την αλήθεια...είναι σπάνιο σε αμερικάνικη εταιρία να μην έχει βγει κάτι κακό τόσα χρόνια. Όλες σχεδόν μέχρι κ EAS, Cytosport με πιστοποιήσεις κτλ έπαθαν ζημιά μετά από failed tests που έβγαλαν κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## sergio gta

Μετά από μακροχρόνια χρήση απομονωμένων πρωτεϊνών ( Iso -gold της pvl και Native 95 της Myprotein) κυρίως λόγω οικονομικών αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω στην On. Θυμάμαι παλιά έπαιρνα την exteme milk chocolate που πινόταν αρκετά ευχάριστα. Τώρα, όπως με πληροφόρησε ο πωλητής γνωστού κασταστήματος, έχει αρχίσει να καταργείται η συγκεκριμένη και έτσι κατέληξα σe φράουλα. Διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή αλλά η γεύση της είναι απαίσια. Να σας πω ότι με καίει στον λαιμό σαν να πίνω coca - cola. Είναι λες και έχει ανθρακικό. Αρχικά την δοκίμασα με 200 ml νερό και μετά με 300 και 400. Αλλά πάλι τα ίδια κάψιμο στο λαιμό και πάρα πολύ αφρό.

----------


## zisis.z

> Μετά από μακροχρόνια χρήση απομονωμένων πρωτεϊνών ( Iso -gold της pvl και Native 95 της Myprotein) κυρίως λόγω οικονομικών αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω στην On. Θυμάμαι παλιά έπαιρνα την exteme milk chocolate που πινόταν αρκετά ευχάριστα. Τώρα, όπως με πληροφόρησε ο πωλητής γνωστού κασταστήματος, έχει αρχίσει να καταργείται η συγκεκριμένη και έτσι κατέληξα σe φράουλα. Διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή αλλά η γεύση της είναι απαίσια. Να σας πω ότι με καίει στον λαιμό σαν να πίνω coca - cola. Είναι λες και έχει ανθρακικό. Αρχικά την δοκίμασα με 200 ml νερό και μετά με 300 και 400. Αλλά πάλι τα ίδια κάψιμο στο λαιμό και πάρα πολύ αφρό.


Φιλε ο πωλητης σε κοροιδεψε δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση,απλα επειδη αυτη η γευση ειναι οντος απο τις πιο καλες και σκιζει σε πωλησεις και αρεσει στους περισσοτερους θελουνε να διωχνουνε και αλλες γευσεις που τους μενουνε.....η φραουλα ειναι απο τις χειροτερες γευσεις της gold standard,περιεργο παντος αυτο που λες οτι κανει αφρο γιατι η gold standard δεν κανει αφρο.....Επρεπε να πας για την απλη σοκολατα αφου δεν ειχε την exteme milk chocolate η αν ηθελες φρουτο η banana ειναι καλη οπως και η  Strawberry Banana,οπως επισης και η βανιλια της οχι η Vanilla Ice Cream αλλα η French Vanilla Creme,και να σου αρεσει ο καφες αρκετα πετυχημενη ειναι και η Mocha Cappuccino......

----------


## sergio gta

> Φιλε ο πωλητης σε κοροιδεψε δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση,απλα επειδη αυτη η γευση ειναι οντος απο τις πιο καλες και σκιζει σε πωλησεις και αρεσει στους περισσοτερους θελουνε να διωχνουνε και αλλες γευσεις που τους μενουνε.....η φραουλα ειναι απο τις χειροτερες γευσεις της gold standard,περιεργο παντος αυτο που λες οτι κανει αφρο γιατι η gold standard δεν κανει αφρο.....Επρεπε να πας για την απλη σοκολατα αφου δεν ειχε την exteme milk chocolate η αν ηθελες φρουτο η banana ειναι καλη οπως και η  Strawberry Banana,οπως επισης και η βανιλια της οχι η Vanilla Ice Cream αλλα η French Vanilla Creme,και να σου αρεσει ο καφες αρκετα πετυχημενη ειναι και η Mocha Cappuccino......


ωραία..την επόμενη φορά πάω οπωσδήποτε για άλλη γεύση. Ισως ο αφρός και το κάψιμο να οφείλονται στα πρόσθετα και τα γλυκαντικά.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Βγάζει μια φαρμακίλα η φράουλα. Πράγμα όχι κακό για όσους αρέσκονται στα γνωστά σιρόπια για τον βήχα.  :01. Razz:

----------


## zisis.z

> Βγάζει μια φαρμακίλα η φράουλα. Πράγμα όχι κακό για όσους αρέσκονται στα γνωστά σιρόπια για τον βήχα.


Nα φανταστεις οτι ητανε σχεδον η αγαπημενη μου γευση απο την gold standard γιατι ενα πολυ μεγαλο διαστημα επαιρνα μονο την αμερικανικη εκδοση,πηγαινα πολυ συχνα αμερικη για δουλειες και παντα εφερνα 1,2 κουτια,εγω ετσι την εμαθα και την ξεκινησα την gold standard δεν ειχα παρει απο ευρωπη ποτε,αργοτερα που αραιωσανε κατα πολυ τα ταξιδια για αμερικη για τις δουλειες μου και αναγκαστηκα μιας και μου αρεσε να παρω απο εδω. Και η πρωτη γευση που πηρα ητανε η φραουλα και επαθα σοκ γιατι ειχα συνηθησει την αμερικανικη εκδοση που πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλη και δεν εχει καθολου αυτη την φαρμακιλα και επαθα,ευτυχως στις αλλες γευσεις οι ευρωπαικη με την αμερικανικη εχουνε πολυ μικρες αποκλεισεις υπερ βεβαια παντα της αμερικανικης αλλα η φραουλα στην ευρωπαικη εκδοση ειναι αποτυχια....... :01. Wink:

----------


## zoulou

Φραουλα-Μπανανα που ειχα παρει τελευταια σκετο σιροπι ηταν ! Γκουχου Γκουχου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## zisis.z

> Φραουλα-Μπανανα που ειχα παρει τελευταια σκετο σιροπι ηταν ! Γκουχου Γκουχου


Σε αυτο θα διαφωνησω ειναι αρκετα πετυχημενη γευση εμενα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ,βεβαια οι γευσεις ειναι παντα θεμα γουστου....ενταξει απο την αλλη η gold standard γενικα ειναι μια πρωτεινη η οποια ειναι αποδεκτη απο την μεγαλυτερη μεριδα του κοινου,οι γευσεις τις γενικα ειναι απαλες και οχι τοσο πολυ εντονες,απλα ειναι ενα κλιπ πιο γευστικες και εντονες απο τις bulk πρωτεινες για να δωσω ενα παραδειγμα,που εχουνε ακομα πιο απαλη γευση και οχι τοσο γεματη...Βεβαια τωρα αν καποιος δινει πολυ σημαντικο βαρος στο θεμα γευσης και του αρεσουν οι πιο γεματες και εντονες γευσεις θα πρεπει να κοιταξει αλλου υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτερες,αλλα παντα ειναι θεμα γουστου.......Αλλα πως να το κανουμε η gold standard ειναι εγγυηση πολυ καλη πρωτεινη,αν και αυτο τον καιρο δεν αγοραζω την συγκεκριμενη εχω φαει κολημα με αλλη πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων απο πολυ μεγαλη και γνωστη εταιρια,αλλα αυτο δεν αλλαζει στην πολυ καλη γνωμη που εχω για αυτην........ :02. Welcome:  :01. Wink:

----------


## peri_ole13

Δοκίμασα σε δείγματα την λευκή σοκολάτα και το rocky road (σοκολάτα αμύγδαλο).
Η λευκή σοκολάτα με τρέλανε, το rocky road πίκριζε... :/

----------


## Stefanos9

Παιδες η rocky road σαν γευση τι λεει?Ειναι η μονη απο που δν εχω δοκιμασει και σκεφτομαι να την παρω την επομενη φορα!
Απο γευσεις μεχρι στιγμης μονο η μπανανα μου αρεσε....βανιλια και σοκολατα πολυ νερουλες το ιδιο και η φραουλα.....

----------


## Hamlet

Πηρα σημερα για πρωτη φορα την vanilla ice cream! Τη βρισκω πολυ νοστιμη! Μ αρεσει!

----------


## zisis.z

Ετσι για την ιστορια και καλο ειναι οσοι ειναι φαν της συγκεκριμενεις εταιρειας να γνωριζουν μερικα πραγματακια....
Λοιπον η optimum nutrition (on) ειναι η μονη εταιρεια που κατασκευαζει απο μονη της την πρωτεινη και τα περισσοτερα συμπληρωματα της,εχοντας ενα απο τους μεγαλυτερους κατασκευαστες πρωτενης στον κοσμο την (Glanbia) που παρασκευαζει την πρωτη υλη για την δημιουργια της πρωτεινης,η οποια εχει εδρα σε αρκετα μερη του πλανητη,οι αλλες εταιρειες απλα  αγοραζουν την πρωτη υλη για να φτιαξουν την πρωτεινη τους.....Μαλιστα προσφατα η clanbia εκτος απο την Οptimum Νutrition εχει στην κατοχη της την Αbb και προσφατα αγορασε και την Bsn.......Oποιος ενδιαφερεται και θελει να μαθει και να δει περισσοτερα ας πατησει στο λινκ της  Glanbia  που βαζω,πατηστε εδω <<<<< http://www.glanbia.com/ >>>>>

----------


## sobral

> Ετσι για την ιστορια και καλο ειναι οσοι ειναι φαν της συγκεκριμενεις εταιρειας να γνωριζουν μερικα πραγματακια....
> Λοιπον η optimum nutrition (on) ειναι η μονη εταιρεια που κατασκευαζει απο μονη της την πρωτεινη και τα περισσοτερα συμπληρωματα της,εχοντας ενα απο τους μεγαλυτερους κατασκευαστες πρωτενης στον κοσμο την (Glanbia) που παρασκευαζει την πρωτη υλη για την δημιουργια της πρωτεινης,η οποια εχει εδρα σε αρκετα μερη του πλανητη,οι αλλες εταιρειες απλα  αγοραζουν την πρωτη υλη για να φτιαξουν την πρωτεινη τους.....Μαλιστα προσφατα η clanbia εκτος απο την Οptimum Νutrition εχει στην κατοχη της την Αbb και προσφατα αγορασε και την Bsn.......Oποιος ενδιαφερεται και θελει να μαθει και να δει περισσοτερα ας πατησει στο λινκ της  Glanbia  που βαζω,πατηστε εδω <<<<< http://www.glanbia.com/ >>>>>


"Πρόσφατα" από τον Γενάρη του 2011!!! Ωωωχ θεέ μου.....
Αν θες κάτι πρόσφατο, πριν 3-4 μέρες πήρε την Isopure κ μάλιστα σε πιο ακριβή τιμή από την BSN.  :01. Wink:   :01. Wink:

----------


## zisis.z

> "Πρόσφατα" από τον Γενάρη του 2011!!! Ωωωχ θεέ μου.....
> Αν θες κάτι πρόσφατο, πριν 3-4 μέρες πήρε την Isopure κ μάλιστα σε πιο ακριβή τιμή από την BSN.


Glanbia τι να λεμε κολοσος υπερδυναμη....τελευταια ηθελα να γραψω αν και δεν επρεπει να αναφερθεις καν σε αυτο το σημειο ηταν το πιο ασημαντο απο ολα,το μηνυμα το εγραψα για ολα τα αλλα που ειναι καλο να ειναι γνωστα στον περισσοτερο κοσμο και ειδικα στους φαν της εταιρειας....Εξαλλου για αυτο εβαλα και το λινκ οποιος θελει να τα δει και να τα μαθει απο μονος του  :01. Wink: ....http://www.glanbia.com/

----------


## Takis_

μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά .... έχω διαβάσει άπειρες κριτικές για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη και όλοι λένε πως οι γεύσεις είναι απίστευτα καλές , εγώ αγόρασα εχθές μισό κιλό double rich chocolate από μεγάλη αλυσίδα καταστημέτων στην Ελλάδα (ίσως η μεγαλύτερη) απο περιέργια για να δω πόσο καλή μπορεί να ειναι η γεύση της  και πραγματικά η γεύση μου φένεται τραγική !!! με δυσκολία την κατεβάζω και πικρίζει πολύ . Έχω δοκιμάσει πάρα πολλές εταιρίες και μερικές απο αυτές έχουν τις χειρότερες κριτικές για γεύση και συμφωνώ ( όπως AMIX Anabolic Monster Whey πράσσινο λεμόνι και σοκολάτα και οι 2 γεύσεις ήταν για πέταμα).
Το προιόν δεν έχει λήξει  λήγει σε 2 χρόνια , η υφή του δεν έχει πρόβλημα αν και δεν είναι όπως υφή άλλων παρόμοιων προιόντων (pvl sport whey + scitec 100% whey prof) αλλά η γεύση είναι τραγική υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι απο μίμιση το προιον ?
Για αυτούς που έχουν δοκιμάσει SCITEC 100% Whey Protein Professional σοκολάτα και MUSCLE PHARM Combat Powder σοκολάτα πως βρίσκουν τη γεύση της 100% Whey Gold Standard σοκολάτα σε σχέση με τις 2 προηγούμενες που αναφέρω?

----------


## Anithos

για το τελευταιο που ρωτας..χαλια είναι η απαντηση κατ΄εμε

----------


## panakos

Παιδιά εμένα η double rich chocolate πάντως με 200 μμ νερό ήταν απίστευτα γευστική παιδιά!

----------


## sticky fingaz

Παίδες η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι τo πιο πιθανο οταν παιρνεις μια γεύση που σου έχουνε πει οτι τα σπάει και δοκιμάζεις κ απλα δεν πίνετε με τίποτα παίζει να είναι απομίμηση.

Και γενικά παιζει πολυ μούφα οχι μονο στην οptimum αλλα κ σε αλλες εταιρείες.

Την hydro whey την εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? αξιζει τα λεφτά της?

----------


## beefmeup

αυτα για τις απομιμησεις μονο στην ελλαδα ακουγονται.
σπανια σε φορουμ του εξωτερικου θα γινει θεμα για κατι τετοιο ,κ εχω βαρεθει να το λεω οτι οι αλλοι εξω ειναι πιο χαζοι ενω εμεις οι ελληνες ειμαστε τα σπιρτα που πιανουμε πουλια στον αερα..
απλα κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει οτι το θεμα "γευση" ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικο..σε καποιους μπορει να αρεσει κ αφηνουν αναλογη κριτικη ενω οταν την διαβαζει καποιος αλλος κ την αγοραζει μπορει να μην του αρεσει κ υποθετει πως επειδη δεν του αρεσει ειναι μουφα.
κανεις δεν καθετε να σκεφτει οτι απλα μπορει να υπαρχει μια διασταση αποψεων στην κριτικη της γευσης :01. Unsure: 

για την hydro που λες την εχω δοκιμασει εγω..υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα να διαβασεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

περί ορέξεως... κολοκυθόπιτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## sticky fingaz

Χθες αγόρασα απο γνωστη αλυσίδα την double rich chocolate (900γρ 30 ευρω)

αρκετά καλή γεύση θα ελεγα αλλα λίγο νερουλή μου φάνηκε.

----------


## beefmeup

ετσι ειναι ολες οι γευσεις αυτης της πρωτεινης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jim7

Έχω δοκιμάσει double rich chocolate και μου φάνηκε αρκετά νερουλή όπως εχουν πεί και τα παιδιά πάνω, με γάλα όμως ήταν αρκετά καλή. Πρόσφατα αγόρασα τη mocha cappucino και ξετρελάθηκα. Σε όποιον αρέσει γενικά ο cappucino τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα!!

----------


## jacksonas

Να μοιραστώ κάτι περίεργο που μου συνέβη με ένα κατάστημα..

Παρήγγειλα τηλεφωνικά από ένα κατάστημα online που είναι αρκετά γνωστό. Λέω λοιπόν, θέλω και μια on gold whey και μου λέει ο υπαλληλος (ο οποιος ήταν και υπευθυνος επειδή μπορουσε να παρει πρωτοβουλία και μου έκανε και εκπτωση), μου λέει λοιπόν.. όχι, δεν την θέλεις γιατί αυτη που παραγεται στην Αμερική είναι καλή αλλά αυτή που παράγεται στην ευρώπη δεν έχει λεει μόνο whey πρωτείνη και έχει και απο αλλες πηγες (νομιζω είπε σιταρι αν θυμαμαι καλα..)

Γενικά, ΔΕΝ μου πουλησε προιόν αξίας 55 ευρω... ενώ το είχε σε στοκ..  :01. Unsure: 

Είναι βάσιμα αυτα τωρα? Το δικο μου κουτί που πήρα απο το πιο γνωστό καταστημα, δεν αναφερει κανενα περιεργο συστατικο..

----------


## beefmeup

αν οντως εγιναν οπως τα λες ,χαζομαρες σου ειπε..εγω εχω φαει πολλους κουβαδες απο αυτη κ απο ευρωπη κ απο αμερικη κ ιδια συστατικα εχουν.
την πηγη που σου ειπε δεν την ειχε ποτε η σκονη αυτη.

τωρα το γιατι στο ειπε ,ειναι αλλο θεμα κ δεν εχει νοημα να το αναλυσουμε..ο καθενας λεει ο,τι του κατεβει στο κεφαλι ,τα εγραψα κ σε αλλο θεμα σημερα.
καλο ειναι λοιπον να υπαρχει μια καλη ενημερωση ,για να μην μπορει ο καθενας να μας δουλευει.

----------


## NASSER

Συμπληρώματα που αναφέρουν ξεκάθαρα μια προέλευση και όχι μίγματα πρωτεϊνών δεν έχουν κάτι επιπρόσθετο... Ίσως λάθος κατάλαβε ο πωλητής ή ήθελε να προωθήσει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## zisis.z

Δοκιμασα σημερα μια απο τις τελευταιες γευσεις που εχουνε βγει στην gold standard την Chocolate Peanut Butter (Σοκολάτα φυστικοβούτυρο) πραγματικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ,ωραια απαλη γευση χωρις κατι περιεργο να σε χαλαει στην γευση,μπόρω να πω οτι ειναι μεσα στις 3 με 4 καλυτερες γευσεις για εμενα της gold standard.Η διαλυτοτητα της οπως παντα εξαιρετικη.....Περιμενω να δοκιμασω και την ολοκαινουργια γευση Key Lime Pie η οποια στο εξωτερικο εχει εξαιρετικες κριτικες για την γευση της,σε εμας εδω Ελλαδα δεν εχει ερθει ακομα....

----------


## storm68

Εταιρία θρύλος, πολύ προσεκτική σε όλα τα προϊόντα που βγάζει. Την Whey την έχω πάρει πολλές φορές, κυρίως παλιά, και η τελευταία της γεύση που δοκίμασα από έναν φίλο (Peanut butter) μου άρεσε πολύ.
Γενικά το προϊόν είναι ελαφρύ σε γεύση, πίνεται νεράκι. Προσοχή όμως από που την αγοράζει κανείς. Δεν θέλω να πω πολλά όταν δεν έχω επαρκή στοιχεία όμως κυκλοφορούν μούφες…

----------


## bbvangelisathens

Μόλις παρήγγειλα την συγκεκριμένη whey με γεύση cookies & cream . Έκανα καλή επιλογή ;
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που αγοράζω πρωτεϊνη , σκέφτομαι να την εντάξω στο πρωινό μέσα στο μπλέντερ (μαζί με γάλα , βρώμη) και στο μεταπροπονητικό με νερό.

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ καλη γευση η συγκεκριμενη ,την εχω προτιμησει αρκετες φορες..
απλα να ξερεις αν δεν το εχεις διαβασει ηδη στο θεμα οτι ολες οι γευσεις δεν βγαινουν πολυ πηχτες..

----------


## Nick_mich

Καλησπέρα Παιδιά,

Σκέφτομαι να την αγοράσω.Αξίζει?

----------


## zisis.z

> Καλησπέρα Παιδιά,
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να την αγοράσω.Αξίζει?


Παρτη φιλε τοπ ειναι,για αυτο και ειναι τοσα χρονια Ν1 παγκοσμιος.Προσεγμενη σε ολα και απο εταιρεια κολοσσο και αξιοπιστη.... :08. Toast:

----------


## sailim

Παιρνοντας καποιος τη συγκεκριμενη whey, θα τον βοηθουσε επιπλεον η λήψη γλουταμινης και bcaa?
Η συσκευασια αναφέρει πως περιεχει ήδη 4 gr γλουταμινης και 5,5 gr bcaa, ανα δόση
Το ρωταω γιατι διαβάζω πως πολλοι, περα απο την whey, καταναλώνουν επιπλέων απο τα παραπανω συμπληρώματα

----------


## gymele

Ολες οι whey πανω κατω το ιδιο προφιλ αμινοξεων εχουν, δηλαδη πανω κατω τα ιδια Bcaa και γλουταμινη θα εχουν ανα scoop.

----------


## sailim

> Ολες οι whey πανω κατω το ιδιο προφιλ αμινοξεων εχουν, δηλαδη πανω κατω τα ιδια Bcaa και γλουταμινη θα εχουν ανα scoop.


Δεν ρωτησα αν διαφερει απο αλλες whey, αλλα για το αν χρειαζεται η επιπλεον ληψη bcaa ή γλουταμίνης, ενω παιρνουμε whey proteine

----------


## Mpekrimeze

Χτές δοκίμασα την γεύση Peanut butter,η καλύτερη γεύση που έχω δοκιμάσει,
το μόνο αρνητικό είναι οτι βγάζει λιγότερες δόσεις ανα συσκευασία,68 έναντι 74 ή 77 σε άλλες γεύσεις.

----------


## mtlfn

Τελικα υπαρχουν fake?
Βρηκα ενα βιντεακι στο youtube που ενας ινδος ελεγε οτι το 80% των πρωτεινων εκει ειναι μαιμου.
Εδω αξιζει να την αγορασεις απο το πιο φτηνο μαγαζι που σου βγαζει ο γκουγκλης?( για 5 ε διαφορα?)

----------


## zahosA

> Τελικα υπαρχουν fake?
> Βρηκα ενα βιντεακι στο youtube που ενας ινδος ελεγε οτι το 80% των πρωτεινων εκει ειναι μαιμου.
> Εδω αξιζει να την αγορασεις απο το πιο φτηνο μαγαζι που σου βγαζει ο γκουγκλης?( για 5 ε διαφορα?)


Ναι φίλε μου και εγώ το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές ...και μάλιστα το πιστεύω κιόλας...παρόλο μου δεν έχω την εμπειρία να αναγνωρίσω έστω και γευστικά αν είναι οκ το συμπλήρωμα....δεύτερη αγορά μου και επέλεξα την gold standard(Πρώτη φορά πήρα την premium whey τησ usn)
Προσωπικά εγώ βρίσκω καλή επιλογή να επισκεφτείς την ιστοσελίδα της optimum nutrition και να δεις τους επισήμους distributors της κάθε χώρας

----------


## sobral

> Τελικα υπαρχουν fake?
> Βρηκα ενα βιντεακι στο youtube που ενας ινδος ελεγε οτι το 80% των πρωτεινων εκει ειναι μαιμου.
> Εδω αξιζει να την αγορασεις απο το πιο φτηνο μαγαζι που σου βγαζει ο γκουγκλης?( για 5 ε διαφορα?)


Ναι υπάρχουν ειδικά στη συγκεκριμένη και μάλιστα το θέμα αυτό έχει τεθεί απ την επίσημη ΟΝ, από χώρες όπως Τουρκία, Βουλγαρία, Ινδία, Κίνα κτλ. Γι αυτό προσοχή από που αγοράζετε. Αυτό που σου προτείνει ο φιλος είναι σωστό, να κάνεις μία αναζήτηση στους επίσημους αντιπροσώπους.

----------


## SPARTANLOCO

100% Whey Gold Standard (ON)

Την εταιρία την εμπιστεύομαι και δεν κέρδισε τυχαία τόσα βραβεία. Φυσικά μόνο από αξιόπιστα μαγαζιά όπως ανέφερε και ο Sobral παραπάνω. Τελευταία παίρνω τη γεύση σοκολάτα που δίνει 10% παραπάνω ποσότητα στο κάθε κουτί.

----------


## bros

Ο πορτογαλος εχει βγαλει αυτες τις μερες  προσφορα 10% παραπανω προιον free...Ακουω τοσα για απομιμήσεις στιν εν λογω πρωτεινη....θα το εμπιστευοσασταν το εν λογω site η να παμε στα σιγουρα του Χtreme?

----------


## Feth

> Ο πορτογαλος εχει βγαλει αυτες τις μερες  προσφορα 10% παραπανω προιον free...Ακουω τοσα για απομιμήσεις στιν εν λογω πρωτεινη....θα το εμπιστευοσασταν το εν λογω site η να παμε στα σιγουρα του Χtreme?


Οσες φορες ειχα πάρει δεν ειχα πρόβλημα και ήρθαν και σχετικα γρηγορα, παρολαυτα, είχα δει ένα παρελθοντικο πόστ εδώ μεσα που είχαν στειλει σε ένα ατομο ληγμένη πρωτεινη, τωρα το κατά ποσο ισχυει αυτό δεν γνωριζω, εγω στην θέση σου πάντως θα αγοραζα αφοβα  :01. Smile: 
Πάντως, αυτό που σου δινει 10% εξτρα το έχει και το eshop του φορουμ αν δεν με απαταει η μνήμη μου, τώρα για τιμές κοιτατες εσύ και δές πως βγαινεις οικονομικά.

----------


## Greek Gladiator

> Οσες φορες ειχα πάρει δεν ειχα πρόβλημα και ήρθαν και σχετικα γρηγορα, παρολαυτα, είχα δει ένα παρελθοντικο πόστ εδώ μεσα που είχαν στειλει σε ένα ατομο ληγμένη πρωτεινη, τωρα το κατά ποσο ισχυει αυτό δεν γνωριζω, εγω στην θέση σου πάντως θα αγοραζα αφοβα 
> Πάντως, αυτό που σου δινει 10% εξτρα το έχει και το eshop του φορουμ αν δεν με απαταει η μνήμη μου, τώρα για τιμές κοιτατες εσύ και δές πως βγαινεις οικονομικά.


Feth όταν είχες παραγγείλει πόσο πλήρωσες μεταφορικά; (αν δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρεις τιμές εδώ στείλε μου πμ). Με το ταχυδρομείο σου είχαν έρθει;

----------


## Feth

> Feth όταν είχες παραγγείλει πόσο πλήρωσες μεταφορικά; (αν δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρεις τιμές εδώ στείλε μου πμ). Με το ταχυδρομείο σου είχαν έρθει;


Με καποια ιδιωτικη εταιρεια με αντικαταβολη (όχι ταχυδρομειο απλό)  μου είχαν έρθει και μάλιστα τοσο γρηγορα που νομιζα αρχικά πως το κατάστημα ειχε εδρα την ελλαδα (μιλαμε για 1-2 εργασιμες μέρες το οποιο είναι γρηγορα για παραγγελια από εξωτερικο) Δεν ειχα πληρωσει μεταφορικά ήταν Free διοτι ξεπερνουσε τα 50-60 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλά, βεβαια η παραγγελια είχε γινει πριν κανα χρόνο οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι εκτοτε. Το σιγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις πλεον με αντικαταβολή.

----------


## Greek Gladiator

> Με καποια ιδιωτικη εταιρεια με αντικαταβολη (όχι ταχυδρομειο απλό)  μου είχαν έρθει και μάλιστα τοσο γρηγορα που νομιζα αρχικά πως το κατάστημα ειχε εδρα την ελλαδα (μιλαμε για 1-2 εργασιμες μέρες το οποιο είναι γρηγορα για παραγγελια από εξωτερικο) Δεν ειχα πληρωσει μεταφορικά ήταν Free διοτι ξεπερνουσε τα 50-60 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλά, βεβαια η παραγγελια είχε γινει πριν κανα χρόνο οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι εκτοτε. Το σιγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις πλεον με αντικαταβολή.


Ευχαριστώ. Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το ήξερα ότι γινόταν με αντικαταβολή παλαιότερα μιας και είναι από εξωτερικό η εταιρία και το είχα σίγουρο ότι έρχονταν με άλλον τρόπο, ίσως παραγγείλω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Feth

> Ευχαριστώ. Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το ήξερα ότι γινόταν με αντικαταβολή παλαιότερα μιας και είναι από εξωτερικό η εταιρία και το είχα σίγουρο ότι έρχονταν με άλλον τρόπο, ίσως παραγγείλω κάποια στιγμή.


Και εγώ φιλε όταν ειχα κανει την πρωτη μου παραγγελια και αφου καταλαβα εκ των υστερων ότι έχει έδρα την πορτογαλια μου φανηκε παραξενο ότι ειχε αντικαταβολή ως επιλογή πληρωμης, τωρα τι επεζε τότε δεν γνωριζω αλλά με αντικαταβολή πληρωσα, τώρα το εχουν κάνει remove ως επιλογή και πλεον γινεται μονο με paypal νμζ

----------


## sobral

Πάντως οι διαφορές με το e-shop του φόρουμ μας είναι 1,5 ευρώ στα 4,5 κιλά, 1 ευρώ ακριβώς στη 2270γρ και 0 ευρώ στη μικρή συσκευασία! Επίσης ισχύει η ίδια διαφορά του ενός ευρώ στη συσκευασία με το 10% επιπλέον προϊόν στη γεύση double rich choco. http://athlitis.gr/simpliromata/prot...2273g-optimum/ Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να δίνουμε άδικα τα λεφτά μας στους Πορτογάλους...

----------


## zisis.z

> Πάντως οι διαφορές με το e-shop του φόρουμ μας είναι 1,5 ευρώ στα 4,5 κιλά, 1 ευρώ ακριβώς στη 2270γρ και 0 ευρώ στη μικρή συσκευασία! Επίσης ισχύει η ίδια διαφορά του ενός ευρώ στη συσκευασία με το 10% επιπλέον προϊόν στη γεύση double rich choco. http://athlitis.gr/simpliromata/prot...2273g-optimum/ Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να δίνουμε άδικα τα λεφτά μας στους Πορτογάλους...


Περιεργο που την ανεβασαν παντος την τιμη γιατι την ειχανε πολυ πιο φθηνα,περιπου 6 με 7 ευρω κατω....μαλλον υποψιαζομαι επειδη εχουνε βαλει εκπτωση και κουπονι σε ολα τα προιοντα και ετσι ανεβαζουν την τιμη για να μην χανουνε πολυ απο τις προσφορες,παντος οι τιμες γενικα στα συμπληρωματα εχουνε γινει απογοητευτικες με το νεο φπα και σου θυμιζουν τιμες πριν 2 με 3 χρονια που ολοι ψωνιζαμε απο το εξωτερικο,ευτυχως παντος που υπαρχουν και οι bulk πρωτεινες που ακομα ευτυχως οι τιμες τους ειναι πολυ χαμηλες ακομα και ετσι την βγαζουμε.....

----------


## anthimosxir

> Πάντως οι διαφορές με το e-shop του φόρουμ μας είναι 1,5 ευρώ στα 4,5 κιλά, 1 ευρώ ακριβώς στη 2270γρ και 0 ευρώ στη μικρή συσκευασία! Επίσης ισχύει η ίδια διαφορά του ενός ευρώ στη συσκευασία με το 10% επιπλέον προϊόν στη γεύση double rich choco. http://athlitis.gr/simpliromata/prot...2273g-optimum/ Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να δίνουμε άδικα τα λεφτά μας στους Πορτογάλους...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα δεν αξίζει για 1,5 ευρώ λιγότερα να μην στηρίζουμε ελληνική εταιρεία που δίνει δουλειά σε Έλληνες πρέπει να γίνουνε και κάποια στιγμή ευσυνείδητοι καταναλωτές άσε που ο Αθλητής σιγουρα θα σου δώσει και πολυ χρήσιμα δωράκια εμένα με παραγγελία μου έστειλαν σέικερ μαματο (δεν είχα κιόλας)και γλίτωσα και κανα 8 αρι ευρώ για το σέικερ και φακελάκια διαφημιστικά πρωτεϊνών.Και τους ευχαριςτω πολυ κέρδισαν ενα πιστό πελάτη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## junglist

> Ο πορτογαλος εχει βγαλει αυτες τις μερες  προσφορα 10% παραπανω προιον free...Ακουω τοσα για απομιμήσεις στιν εν λογω πρωτεινη....θα το εμπιστευοσασταν το εν λογω site η να παμε στα σιγουρα του Χtreme?


Μόλις πήρα και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, μια και άξιζε με το +10% (περίπου 7-8 servings παραπάνω).
Mόνος περιορισμός ότι είχε μόνο μια γεύση διαθέσιμη, την double rich chocolate.
Πάντως περίεργο που πέρασε κανονικά η παραγγελία με τα CC.

----------


## Feth

> Μόλις πήρα και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, μια και άξιζε με το +10% (περίπου 7-8 servings παραπάνω).
> Mόνος περιορισμός ότι είχε μόνο μια γεύση διαθέσιμη, την double rich chocolate.
> Πάντως περίεργο που πέρασε κανονικά η παραγγελία με τα CC.


Είναι φανταστική γεύση η συγκεκριμενη σε περίπτωση που δεν την έχεις δοκιμάσει.. μου θυμιζει λιγο μαυρη σοκολατα στην γεύση  :01. Smile:

----------


## junglist

> Είναι φανταστική γεύση η συγκεκριμενη σε περίπτωση που δεν την έχεις δοκιμάσει.. μου θυμιζει λιγο μαυρη σοκολατα στην γεύση


Πρώτη φορά που παίρνω αυτή την πρωτεΐνη και αυτή την γεύση !

Είπα να δοκιμάσω κάτι καινούριο και με τράβηξε το όνομα της εταιρείας.

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------


## junglist

Ήρθε η πρωτεΐνη.

Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά το scoop γράφει στην βάση του ότι είναι 70ml.
Αφού ml=gr και η δόση είναι 34gr, άρα γεμίζω γύρω στο μισό scoop?

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Όχι ένα σκουπ είναι η δόση. τα 70 στη βαση του σκουπ είναι CC.

----------


## junglist

Ευχαριστώ raz.

Σχετικά με την γεύση της Double rich chocolate πιστεύω ότι είναι ουδέτερη. Ούτε πολύ γλυκιά, ούτε τόσο χάλια που γράφουν μερικοί. Για μένα είναι μια χαρά.

Την διαλυτότητα την βρίσκω μέτρια. Στο σεικερ με νερό διαλύεται εύκολα. Στο μπωλ με γάλα όμως έκανε σβολακια με το κουτάλι.

Unleashed by my Onda v975m

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Και εγω την σοκολατα επερνα . Μπορει να μην εχει πολύ ωραια γευση αλλα εχει ποιοτητα.

----------


## DimGi

Μπανανα παιδες... Οτι πιο ωραιο εχω μυρισει και εχω πιει... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Γενικα σε ολες τις εταιριες η μπανανα είναι το πιο στανταρακι για να μη πεσεις σε χαλια γευση. Περνεις μπανανα και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ήσυχο !!

----------


## junglist

Ναι, αλλά το τσάμπα 10% το δίνουν μόνο με την σοκολάτα αυτή,  αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

Unleashed by my Onda v975m

----------


## DimGi

Οχι φιλε δεν κανεις λαθος. Μονο με το double rich chocolate το δινουν...

----------


## beefmeup

εσβησα καποια ποστ...
για να μην μπαινουμε σε διαδικασιουλες θα παρακαλουσα στην αξιολογηση να μην ανεβαινουν προσφορες απο διαφορα site γιατι αρχικα δεν ειναι επι του θεματος, κ δευτερον οι τιμες αλλαζουν ανα μερα κ δημιουργουνται μπερδεματα με οσους διαβαζουν αυτα τα ποστ, με αποτελεσμα να χαλανε τελειως τα θεματα αξιολογησης των συμπληρωματων.
οποτε τις προσφορες που βλεπετε, κρατηστες τις για εσας κ μην τις ποσταρετε μεσα σε οποιο προιον σαν ενδιαφερει.

----------


## junglist

> εσβησα καποια ποστ...
> για να μην μπαινουμε σε διαδικασιουλες θα παρακαλουσα στην αξιολογηση να μην ανεβαινουν προσφορες απο διαφορα site γιατι αρχικα δεν ειναι επι του θεματος, κ δευτερον οι τιμες αλλαζουν ανα μερα κ δημιουργουνται μπερδεματα με οσους διαβαζουν αυτα τα ποστ, με αποτελεσμα να χαλανε τελειως τα θεματα αξιολογησης των συμπληρωματων.
> οποτε τις προσφορες που βλεπετε, κρατηστες τις για εσας κ μην τις ποσταρετε μεσα σε οποιο προιον σαν ενδιαφερει.


Με λίγα λόγια, να μην ενημερώνουμε άλλους χρήστες για τυχόν προσφορές και να αφήνουμε χαμένες τέτοιες ευκαιρίες.
Γιατί δεν λέτε ξεκάθαρα ότι θέλετε να προωθείτε συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά;

Προσβαλετε την νοημοσύνη μας.

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------


## Mimis26

Από τη στιγμή που έχει χορηγό η σελίδα είναι απολύτως λογικό όμως. Είναι σαν να πας σε σελιδα της opel και να γράφεις προσφορές για τη toyota. Ε ειναι κάπως... :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> Προσβαλετε την νοημοσύνη μας.
> 
> Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk


oxi φιλε, δεν προσβαλω κανενα.
να στο κανω πιο λιανα γιατι μαλλον εχεις θεμα να κατανοησεις την Ελληνικη..
η ενοτητα που βρισκεται η εν λογω πρωτεινη, λεγεται *"αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων"* κ οχι "οδηγος αγορας"
ηδη μετα το ποστ σου, εγιναν 3-4 ασχετα μπερδεμενα, με καποιους να το βρισκουν, αλλους  να μην το βρισκουν, κ η κουβεντα να πηγαινει στο απειρο γυρω απο μια προσφορα που σημερα ειναι, αυριο δεν ειναι..κ το θεμα χαλαει με αχρηστα ποστ, που δεν αφορουν την πρωτεινη σαν προιον, αλλα αφορουν την τιμη της.

τι αλλο θες δλδ να σου γραψω.

αν θες ενημερωση, πηγαινε στις αγορες απο το εξωτερικο κ γραφε ο,τι θες, χωρις link φυσικα.

----------


## Labrosoik7

Λοιπόν παιδιά επειδή την άλλη εβδομάδα μου τελειώνει η πρωτεΐνη και θα παρω καινούργια, έχω κατάληξη σε αυτήν εδω, επίσης βλέπω πως για τους περισσότερους ειναι η νούμερο ενα επιλογή. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω τα εξής: 
1. Την αγοράζω με κλειστά μάτια;
2. Αν ναι, τι γεύση προτείνεται; (Οτι εχει με σοκολάτα κατα προτίμηση)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Papakitou

1. Ναι
2. Extreme milk chocolate 

Sent from Xiaomi Mi3

----------


## Odysseas22

Νah υπερεκτιμημενη πολυ ειναι, εγω θα σου πρότεινα myprotein και φύλα τα λεφτά σου. Στο εξωτερικό κανει 20 ευρω κ εδω μας την πουλανε για χρυσαφι

----------


## Feth

Ουτε εγω θα την επαιρνα και ο λογος δεν ειναι οτι ειναι ασχημη πρωτεινη απλα ακριβή, παρολαυτα, αν την αγοραζα θα αγοραζα την γευση extreme milk chocolate μιας και ηδη την εχω δοκιμασει.
my protein και εγώ... καλύτερα να δωσω 19 ευρω παραπανω απο της on και να τσιμπήσω 5 κιλά πρωτεινης  παρα να δώσω 6* κατι ευρω γι'αυην.

----------


## sobral

> Νah υπερεκτιμημενη πολυ ειναι, εγω θα σου πρότεινα myprotein και φύλα τα λεφτά σου. Στο εξωτερικό κανει 20 ευρω κ εδω μας την πουλανε για χρυσαφι


Αυτό δεν παίζει ΠΟΤΕ. Ειδικά με την ΟΝ δεν παίζει. Πουλαει πολύ ακριβά στη χονδρική και επίσης κρατάει την ίδια τιμή σχεδόν σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Οι διαφορές που παίζουν είναι του ενός-δύο ευρώ.  Αν την έχεις δει κάπου 20 ευρώ πουλάνε αλεύρι. Μην πετάτε έτσι πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν...

----------


## Odysseas22

Στη μεγαλύτερη ιστοσελίδα με συμπληρώματα της Γερμανιας πάντως, την έχω βρει αρκετες φορές σε προσφορα, από 22 έως 26 ευρώ τα 908 γρμ. Κοιτα σε σένα εδώ Ελλάδα, μπορεί να μην κανουν προσφορά. Ο Γερμανος όμως που μπορεί να έχει άπειρο στοκ, έχει άλλες δυνατότητες να παιξει σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. Επίσης δε μπορείς να ξέρεις τι συμφωνία κάνει κάθε εταιρία

Στην Αμερικη κάνει καπου 40 δολάρια οι 5 λίβρε.

Σε καθε περίπτωση μιλάμε για μη συμφέρουσα τιμή εντός Ελλάδας, αναλογικα με το τι προσφέρει σε κάποιον σε σχέση με άλλες φθηνότερες. Εγω πιστευω πληρώνεις καθαρά τη μάρκα. Μιας κ ςίναι  το 1ο συμπληρωμα που σου προτείνουν όλοι ειναι αυτό. Εγω γι' αυτό το ανέφερα ότι δε συμφέρει. Δε με νοιάζει το χονδρεμπόριο στο Ελλαδιστάν. Ούτε κ από έξω δεν την παίρνω τη θεωρώ ακριβή παντού εκτός Αμερικής

----------


## sobral

Σόρρυ εγώ κατάλαβα το ποσό που είπες για την 5lb και λέω δεν παίζει, σε κάποιο αναξιόπιστο σάιτ θα το έχεις δει...Γερμανία δεν έχω δει τελευταία τι παίζει αλλά με πορτογάλο που συγκρίνω συχνά πυκνά οι τιμές πια στα περισσότερα είναι η ίδια με Ελλάδα, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το πως κινείται η ΟΝ σαν εταιρία. Η χονδρική που αναφέρω κ ξέρω είναι πανευρωπαϊκή, δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα το ότι μπορέί να μην αξίζει τα λεφτά της, με βρίσκεις μάλλον σύμφωνο, ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια που χαμήλωσε ελαφρώς το ποσοστό της. Παραμένει μία αξιόπιστη επιλογή (απ τις λίγες αμερικάνικες που δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι για την ποιότητά της) ΑΛΛΑ υπάρχουν πολλές καλύτερες σε αυτά τα λεφτά.

----------


## razkal

> Σόρρυ εγώ κατάλαβα το ποσό που είπες για την 5lb και λέω δεν παίζει, σε κάποιο αναξιόπιστο σάιτ θα το έχεις δει...Γερμανία δεν έχω δει τελευταία τι παίζει αλλά με πορτογάλο που συγκρίνω συχνά πυκνά οι τιμές πια στα περισσότερα είναι η ίδια με Ελλάδα, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το πως κινείται η ΟΝ σαν εταιρία. Η χονδρική που αναφέρω κ ξέρω είναι πανευρωπαϊκή, δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα το ότι μπορέί να μην αξίζει τα λεφτά της, με βρίσκεις μάλλον σύμφωνο, ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια που χαμήλωσε ελαφρώς το ποσοστό της. Παραμένει μία αξιόπιστη επιλογή (απ τις λίγες αμερικάνικες που δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι για την ποιότητά της) ΑΛΛΑ υπάρχουν πολλές καλύτερες σε αυτά τα λεφτά.


Όπως?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μετα απο 4-5 χρονια που την ειχα παρει ,μεταπροπονητικη δοκιμη σημερα σε γευση σοκολατα κ σκετο νερο για να δω ακριβως χαρακτηρηστικα της (Ο Τολης μαζι με μπανανα ,μηλο στο μιξερ :01. Razz: )
Οπως παντα καλη διαλυτοτητα ,νοστιμη σοκολατα προς το ουδετερο κ δεν μου αφησε αυτη την γλυκια ''χημεικιλα'' του παρελθοντος ,γι αυτο αλλωστε δεν την ειχα ξαναπαρει.   Τωρα μου αρεσε :01. Wink:

----------


## procop

Σταθερη στις προτιμησεις μου σε γευση βανιλια, και σοκολατα...εναλλασω αυτες τις 2 γευσεις για να μην βαριεμαι...βασικα μ καθεται πολυ ελαφρια ,δεν μου δημιουργει φουσκωμα στο στομαχι..

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Απορώ τι της βρίσκεται;
όσες φορές προσπάθησα να την καταναλώσω μου φάνηκε ενα νεροξέπλυμα με γεύση σαν χαλασμένη σοκολάτας που την έχεις ξεχάσει κανά χρόνο στο ντουλαπι
Απο τιμη σχετικα ακριβη
Συστατικά πολλά γλυκαντικά προσθετα 

Χιλιες φορες η warrior lab, η myprotein, protein works τουλαχιστον γευστικα.

Αν δεχθουμε οτι ολες πανω κατω εχουν προσθετα κ πανω-κατω τα ιδια συστατικα, τοτε θα προτιμησω καθαρα τη πιο γευστικη και την πιο φτηνη

----------


## Nive

Εισαι σιγουρος πως ηπιες αυθεντικη on?

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

χμ αυτο δεν το γνωριζω, δε μ αρεσει γενικα η συγκεκριμενη απο γευση, καπως γινεται σαν νεροξεπλυμα, με γαλα δεν  χω δοκιμασει
η γευση βεβαια ειναι σχετικα υποκειμενικη, τωρα εσω καταληξει στης warrior lab complete ολες τις γευσεις, ειναι καταπληκτικες τις συνιστω σε ολους
παλια επαιρνα myprotein γευση μπανοφι

Θα της δωσω μια δευτερη ευκαιρια απο δειγμα, αλλα η αρχικη αρνητικη αισθηση δεν αλλαζει ευκολα

----------


## Nive

Γενικα δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο σε γευσεις αλλα οχι και τοσο χαλι χαχα  :01. Mr. Green:  φυσικα αυτο ειναι υποκειμενικο. 
Worrior καμια επαφη σε γευση... :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

εμενα γενικα παντα μου αρεσαν οι γευσεις της, κ εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες..ειναι νερουλη σιγουρα σε σχεση με μια αλλη σκονη πρωτεινης, αλλα με την γευση ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα..
αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ,νοστιμη σοκολατα προς το ουδετερο


Δεν ειναι κ απο τις πιο εντονα γευστκες :03. Thumb up:  αλλα αυτο αρεσει καμια φορα ,εστω κ σαν εναλλαγη απο αλλες πιο εντονα''νοστιμες'', ουτε ειπα οτι θα ειναι η μοναδικη μου επιλογη.  Η αλλαγη κ το ψαξιμο εχει την γοητεια του κ μας κανει να μην  βαριομαστε τις ιδιες με συνεχη χρηση ,κ σχηματιζουμε γνωμη θετικη η αρνητικη για την συνεχεια.   
Εμενα αυτο που μου αρεσε στην συγκεκριμενη ειναι οπως ειπα κ πριν ,οτι δεν εχει την χημεικη ''γλυκαδα'' που ειχα δοκιμασει πριν 4-5 χρονια.

----------


## orck

Θελει φιλος να παρει μια Gold standard (του ειπαν στο γυμναστηριο οτι ειναι καλη και κολλησε το μυαλο του) διαβαζοντας απο περιεργεια το συγκεκριμενο θεμα (και προσπαθω να συγκρινω με την αγευστη Impact Whey του myprotein που πηρα εγω) με εχει τρομαξει το γεγονος οτι μπορει να δωσεις ενα μεγαλο ποσο 65€ και στην ουσια να μην ξερεις εαν αγοραζεις οντως πρωτεινη η αλευρι οπως λενε μερικοι.
Υπαρχει τροπος να διαπιστωσει ο αγοραστης εαν αυτο που περνει ειναι γνησιο προιον η απομιμηση; Μονο η ταινια στο καπακι; 
Η εταιρια δεν ενδιαφερεται καθολου να το διασφαλισει αυτο; Οι καταναλωτες ενδιαφερονται μονο για την γευση και εαν ειναι νερουλη η σοκολατα;
Βρηκα σε καταστημα την πρωτεινη αυτη με δωρο κατι αμινοξεα, να υποθεσω οτι αυτο ισως να ειναι υποπτο για την γνησιοτητας η οχι;

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσημος εισαγωγεας στην Ελλαδα είναι τα X-Τreme Stores Και ο Αθλητής.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, τα υπόλοιπα ειναι παραεισααγωγές, με ενδεχόμενο ρίσκο.(Αν μιλάμε να το αγοράσεις από Ελλάδα)
Απο εξωτερικο, μπλέκει και άλλο το θέμα,εξαρτάται από που θα το αγοράσεις.
Παρε το Lot Number, στείλτο στην εταιρία και περιμενε να σου απαντήσουν αν ειναι παραγωγή δικιά τους.
Για μένα δεν αξίζει όλη αυτη η διαδικασία, ή αγόρασε το από τους επίσημους εισαγωγείς, ή πήγαινε σε άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## Nive

Σωστος ο Κωστας. 
Δεν αξιζει το ρισκο για 4-5€ μιας κι εχουν βγει πολλα στην φορα με μαιμου προιοντα.

----------


## orck

Θα του δειξω τις απαντησεις σας για να προσεχει, ταυτοχρονα θα κανω τρακα καμια δυο δοσεις να δοκιμασω και εγω. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Για το γεγονός ότι κυκλοφορούν και fake προϊόντα δεν θα αναφερθούμε ιδιαίτερα. Είναι γνωστό σε όλους, και ο κάθε αθλητής αξιολογεί από μόνος του εάν αξίζει να πάρει το ρίσκο…

Εδώ θα αναφερθούμε στην προσφορά του προϊόντος με ΔΩΡΟ το Essential Amino Energy (προφανώς αυτά τα αμινοξέα εννοεί ο Orck.)
Είναι πράγματι μία πολύ δυνατή προσφορά που την έβγαλε η ΟΝ, για άγνωστο ακόμα διάστημα, αποκλειστικά για Ελλάδα και Κύπρο, μέσω του επίσημου αντιπροσώπου της που είναι τα X-TREME STORES.

Ο *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* αγοράζει τα προϊόντα ΟΝ που διαθέτει μόνο από τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο, συνεπώς οι προσφορές που βλέπετε στο e-shop του forum αφορούν γνησιότατα προϊόντα.
Φυσικά κάθε έλεγχος μέσω ερωτήματος προς τα γραφεία της εταιρίας στο εξωτερικό με Lot Number κ.τ.λ είναι δεκτός. (Αυτό έλλειπε κιόλας να μην είναι  :01. Smile: )

----------


## orck

Σωστα παιδια απο εσας το ειδα. Θεωρω οτι ηταν χρησιμη η ερωτηση μου και ακομη πιο χρησιμη η διευκρινηση σας. Διαβασα το παρων θεμα και υπαρχει διασπαρτα μια αμφιβολια για το τι ακριβως πληρωνουμε, αρκετοι αναφερουν οτι "οταν βλεπεις αφυσικα φτηνη την πρωτεινη τοτε να φοβασαι οτι ειναι αλευρι". Εξου και η ερωτηση.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## x.l.

παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια θα χρειαστω.πηγαίνω ενα χρονο γυμναστηριο κ έχω μια καλη διατροφή με την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη θα πετύχω καλύτερη γραμμωση??

----------


## Feth

> παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια θα χρειαστω.πηγαίνω ενα χρονο γυμναστηριο κ έχω μια καλη διατροφή με την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη θα πετύχω καλύτερη γραμμωση??


Οχι, η γραμμωση εχει να κανει με την διατροφη σου, οχι απο το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης.

----------


## Panhell34

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς από γεύση rocky road ή caramel frappe να μας πει εντυπώσεις?    :01. Razz:

----------


## razkal

Στην caramel frappe βγαίνει πιο πολυ η γεύση καραμέλας από τον φραπέ, γλυκιζει κοινώς. Αλλά έχει ωραία γεύση. 
Rocky road είχα πάρει παλιότερα, δεν θυμάμαι και πολλά.

----------


## Panhell34

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση razkal,με βοήθησες αρκετά στο να επιλέξω την επόμενη γεύση    :01. Smile:

----------


## ThomasAe

Καλησπέρα...Αυτή η πρωτεινη ON 100 % whey gold standard ειναι πρωτεινη όγκου ή γραμμωσης;

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλησπέρα...Αυτή η πρωτεινη ON 100 % whey gold standard ειναι πρωτεινη όγκου ή γραμμωσης;


φιλε μου δεν υπαρχον πρωτεινες ογκου η πρωτεινες γραμμωσης.
απλα πρωτεινες ειναι ολες, πλην των συμπληρωματων που ονομαζουμε φορμουλες ογκου που ουσιαστικα, περιεχουν περισοτερους υ/ες κ καλα λιπαρα μαζι με ενα ποσοστο πρωτεινης.
ολες οι υπολοιπες πρωτεινες ειναι απλα πρωτεινες, δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πραγμα ογκου η γραμμωσης.

διαβασε παρακατω, κ οπως σου εγραψα κ στο αλλο θεμα μην ασοχληθεις με συμπληρωματα, ειδικα απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερεις τπτ για αυτα.

*Ειδη πρωτεϊνης σε σκόνη*

----------


## Panhell34

Τελικά πήρα γεύση caramel frappε!Αν και ωραία,μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι αφρίζει,κάτι που δεν μου έκανε η double rich chocolate ή η φράουλα που είχα πάρει παλαιότερα!Κατά τ'άλλα πίνετε ευχάριστα!Ενώ η σοκολάτα της ΟΝ μου φαίνεται εντελώς άνοστη!Επίσης,πρωτείνη όγκου ή γράμμωσης δεν υπάρχει!Μόνο διατροφή,διατροφή,διατροφή!Το τρίπτυχο της επιτυχίας     :01. Razz:

----------


## efib

Να δωσω και εγώ ενα feedback.
Απο γεύσεις εχω παρει την double rich chocolate (ελαφριά γεύση, δεν ειχα θεμα), French vanilla ( ηταν γλυκεια θα ελεγα, δεν θα την ξαναπαρω), caramel frappe (ελαφριά γεύση με επιγευση καφέ).
Διαλύεται άψογα παντα. Μεσα σε 2.5 μηνες εβαλα 4gk και τα 3.2kg ηταν μυϊκά. Εχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Η τιμη ειναι λιγο υψηλή οποτε αν δεν βρίσκω κατι αλλο, που εχω βαλει στο μάτι, σε προσφορά θα ειναι η go-to πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## Nikolakias

> Οχι, η γραμμωση εχει να κανει με την διατροφη σου, οχι απο το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης.


Με βοηθησες πολυ για να καταβω πως στελνεις απαντηση στο σχολοιο του αλλου..
Πιστευω να το κανω καλα..
Μια ερωτηση??ειναι απ της ακριβες??

----------


## orck

Οικονομικα κινειται στον μεσο ορο της κατηγοριας επωνυμης πρωτεινης. Μαλιστα εγω την θεωρω καλη την τιμη εαν αναλογιστεις οτι εχει μεσα περισσοτερο isolate και λιγοτερο concetrate, ενω αλλες με ιδια τιμη ειναι μονο concetrate.

Εαν θες συγκεκριμενη τιμη θα πρεπει να ψαξεις σε καταστηματα.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Κυκλοφορουν απομιμησεις, προιοντα ιδια σε εμφανιση τα οποια τα βρισκεις σε τιμη προσφορας αλλα μεσα ειναι νοθευμενο προιον.

----------


## parex

Παιδιά την έχω δοκιμάσει σε βανίλια. Λίγο νερουλη ήταν σε γεύση αλλά με Πολύ καλή διαλυτοτητα. 
Τώρα να σας πχ την αλήθεια πέρα ότι βρήκα σε καλύτερη τιμή την dymatize την elite και την προτίμησα διάβασα ένα αρθρο ξενού τύπου από έλεγχο που της έκαναν δεν έχει ακριβώς ότι δηλώνει στο πίνακα.

----------


## junglist

Είχα να την πάρω αρκετό καιρό και βλέπω ότι η έκδοση με τις 10 επιπλέον δόσεις ανέβηκε 16€ στο ίδιο μαγαζί από την προηγούμενη παραγγελία μου, τον Νοέμβρη 2015.

Τι έγινε και ανέβηκε τόσο;

Unleashed by my M1 NOTE

----------


## junglist

Παιδιά υπάρχουν 2 εκδόσεις;
Βλέπω σε 2 μαγαζιά μια έκδοση με 78γρ πρωτεΐνης ανά 100 και στο άλλο 82 ανά 100.

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------


## Panhell34

Στην ίδια γεύση ή διαφορετική?Μπορεί η μία να είναι νοθευμένη και να έχει ψιλοάκυρα συστατικά!Αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδιά υπάρχουν 2 εκδόσεις;
> Βλέπω σε 2 μαγαζιά μια έκδοση με 78γρ πρωτεΐνης ανά 100 και στο άλλο 82 ανά 100.


εχουμε γραψει καπου 1 τρισεκατομυριο φορες, οτι η περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης διαφερει* αναλογα* την γευση, ακομα κ αν ειναι απο την ιδια μαρκα.
κ αυτο γιατι αλλα προσθετα εχει η γευση Α, κ αλλα η γευση Β, τα οποια συμβαλουν στο τελικο ποσοστο της καθαρης πρωτεινης ανα σκευασμα.

----------


## junglist

Νόμιζα ότι ήταν ίδια γεύση, εξού και η απορία.

Ξαναπερασα από το μαγαζί και όντως είναι άλλη γεύση.

Ευχαριστώ

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------


## Πιλότος

Από γεύση και διαλυτικοτητα άριστη! Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν μπορώ να τη συνδιασω μαζί με μια κρεατινη και συγκεκριμένα αλκαλική μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## Eggbo

> Από γεύση και διαλυτικοτητα άριστη! Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν μπορώ να τη συνδιασω μαζί με μια κρεατινη και συγκεκριμένα αλκαλική μετα την προπονηση.


την αλκαλικη τι την θες μετα την προπονηση ? αν εχεις καψουλες και ειναι π.χ 4 η δόση πάρε 2 το πρωι και 2 πριν μετα την προπονηση . αλλά αν θές και μετά παρε 2 πριν την προπόνηση και 2 μετά . ναι συνδιάζεται ανετα, αν ειναι να την παρεις μετα ασε να περάσουν 5-10 λεπτα απόσταση

----------


## beefmeup

> *την αλκαλικη τι την θες μετα την προπονηση* ? αν εχεις καψουλες και ειναι π.χ 4 η δόση πάρε 2 το πρωι και 2 πριν μετα την προπονηση . αλλά αν θές και μετά παρε 2 πριν την προπόνηση και 2 μετά . ναι συνδιάζεται ανετα, *αν ειναι να την παρεις μετα ασε να περάσουν 5-10 λεπτα απόσταση*


μπορεις λιγο να μου εξηγησεις γιατι προτεινεις αυτα, στα τονισμενα σημεια?

----------


## Eggbo

> μπορεις λιγο να μου εξηγησεις γιατι προτεινεις αυτα, στα τονισμενα σημεια?


για το πρώτο...το να ρωτάς κάτι και να το προτείνεις ειναι το ιδιο? οχι. σωστα? οπότε άκυρο αυτο  :01. Smile Wide:  και εννοούσα τι να την κάνει μετά την προπόνηση δεδομένου οτι θα βάλει όλη την ημερίσια δόση εκεί , γιαυτο του λέω για 2 δόσεις. σε αυτο λογικά δεν διαφωνούμε.
στο δεύτερο που γράφω...δε ξέρω τι απόσταση κατάλαβες. εννοούσα να πάρει την whey του και μετά απο 5-10 λεπτά την κρεαλκαλική. τι ακριβώς να εξηγήσω?  :01. Unsure:  η μήπως να την καταπιεί με την whey ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

...και μαζι να τα παρει ποια η διαφορα?

----------


## Eggbo

οση εχει και το να τα παρει με διαφορα ! δηλαδη καμια. δηλαδη σκαλωσατε σε μια λεξη χωρις κανεναν απολύτως λόγο. ουτε ειπα κατι το σωστο. ουτε κατι το λαθος. οποτε που σκαλωσατε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Άρα, με άλλα λόγια η απάντηση στο ερώτημα του beefmeup και του nive είναι αυτή στο δέκατο δευτερόλεπτο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Χαραλαμπε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Πιλότος

Η συγκεκριμένη μου προτείνει 1-2 ταμπλέτες το πρωί και 1-2 πριν το γυμναστηριο. Πηγαίνω 5 φορές τη βδομάδα γυμναστήριο σχεδόν μεσημέρι συνεχεια, και απόγευμα έχω προπόνηση ποδόσφαιρο 3 φορές τη βδομαδα συν μια το ΣΚ λόγω αγώνα. Βγήκα λίγο οφ τοπικ για να μου προτείνεται τον τρόπο που θα τα παίρνω με βάση το πρόγραμμα μου. Επίσης θα με βοηθούσε αν μιλούσα με κάποιον έμπειρο είτε εδώ είτε με μηνύματα.

----------


## beefmeup

οντως βγηκες εκτος.
παιρνε 2 ταμπς πριν κ αλλες 2 μετα την προπονηση μαζι με την πρωτεινη.
τις μερες που δεν εχεις προπονηση, δεν εχει σημασια ποτε θα τις παρεις μεσα στη μερα.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

H ΟΝ γιορτάζει τα 30 χρόνια της στην αγορά συμπληρωμάτων και προσφέρει ένα συλλεκτικό σέικερ με τη συσκευασία Whey 2270gr γεύση Double Rich Chocolate όπως το βλέπετε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Μας έχουν προμηθεύσει περιορισμένη ποσότητα, οπότε όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας το δουν άμεσα γιατί θα εξαντληθεί. Δείτε το στο e-shop εδώ.

----------


## Feth

Mocha Cappuccino 10/10(γευση+διαλυτο) 
Chocolate Mint 7-8/10 απο θεμα γευσης πολυ καλη διαλυ
Double Rich chocolate 10/10 (με φυστικοβουτυρο την πηρα, με νερο ισως να μην ειναι τοσο καλη)

----------


## Polyneikos

Κυκλοφορεί σε White Rassbery για όσους ψάχνουν διαφορετικές γεύσεις στην Gold. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## .Jordan.

Καλησπερα, αγορασα αυτο το συμπληρωμα (Gold standard whey 100%) πριν λιγες μερες. Προπονουμαι με βαρη ηδη 2 χρονια και ειμαι απο αυτους που χανουν πολυ ευκολα λιπος και βαζουν πολυ δυσκολα κιλα. Τελευταια, καθως ειχα χασει αρκετα κιλα αποφασισα οτι ενα συμπληρωμα θα μου ηταν χρησιμο και επελεξα αυτο καθως απ οτι ειδα ηταν απο τα πιο γνωστα με πολυ καλες κριτικες. Ωστοσο οταν διαβασα τις οδηγιες χρησης ελεγε να μην καταναλωνεται πριν απο τα 18. Μπηκα στα 17 πριν ενα μηνα και μολις το ειδε η μητερα μου τρελαθηκε (αρχικα νομιζε πως ηταν αναβολικο). Ισχυει λοιπον οτι δεν πρεπει να καταναλωνεται πριν απο αυτη την ηλικια? Ρωταω γιατι ξερω αρκετα ατομα, ακομη και μικροτερους απο εμενα, που παιρνουν πρωτεινη και γενικοτερα συμπληρωματα. Συγκεκριμενα αυτο το προιον ειναι για ενηλικες ή αυτο συμβαινει με ολα τα συμπληρωματα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Κοιτα φίλε, γενικά η χρήση συμπληρωμάτων προτείνεται σε ενήλικες για να κατοχυρώνονται οι εταιρίες και τα καταστήματα οτι εξασφαλίζεται η ορθολογική χρήση. Ένας ανήλικος μπορεί να μην έχει την κρίση οτι π.χ. θα τον επιβαρύνει αν πιει 6 δόσεις σε μια μέρα, γιατί μπορεί ο νεθουσιασμός του μπορεί να τον παρασύρει νομίζοντας οτι θα έχει και πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα.
Απο εκεί και πέρα ζημια δεν θα πάθεις, γιατί δεν ειναι τίποτα περισσότερο απο μια επεξεργασμένη τροφή όπως εκατοντάδες που κυκλοφορούν στα σουπερ μαρκετ.
Παρόλα αυτά οι ανησυχίες των γονιών ειναι λογικές καθώς πάντα υπάρχει μια καχυποψία σε σκευάσματα καθώς λόγω άγνοιας δεν υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός στα ασφαλή και στα μη.
 Δηλ αν εισαι 17+10 μηνες κινδυνευεις ενω αν εισαι 18 +2 μηνες εισαι οκ;Μιλάμε πάντα για τα απλά συμπληρώματα τύπου πολυβιταμίνη, πρωτείνη κτλ.

----------


## DiKey_

Καλησπέρα,έχω πάρει αρκετές φορές την Whey ON Gold Double Rich Chocolate.Την πίνω με νερό και κάνω γυμναστική στο σπίτι.Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν προτείνεται να συνεχίσω με την ίδια,σαν εταιρεία ή να αλλάξω;

Σκέφτομαι την IMPACT WHEY που βγαίνει φθηνότερα,είναι το ίδιο καλή;Από γεύση,διαλυτότητα;

----------


## Panhell34

> Καλησπέρα,έχω πάρει αρκετές φορές την Whey ON Gold Double Rich Chocolate.Την πίνω με νερό και κάνω γυμναστική στο σπίτι.Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν προτείνεται να συνεχίσω με την ίδια,σαν εταιρεία ή να αλλάξω;
> 
> Σκέφτομαι την IMPACT WHEY που βγαίνει φθηνότερα,είναι το ίδιο καλή;Από γεύση,διαλυτότητα;


Να ξέρεις γενικά ότι πληρώνεις,παίρνεις!Δεν λέω ότι η impact δεν είναι καλή (προσωπικά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει,από ότι έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα) και από γεύσεις λέει και διαλυτότητα αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου η optimum είναι καλύτερη!Δεν έχει βγει τσάμπα μια 10ετία πρώτη!Αυτό κάτι σημαίνει!Αν έχεις βαρεθεί την ίδια γεύση,δοκίμασε κάποια άλλη ή αγόρασε την Impact για αλλαγή να δοκιμάσεις και βλέπεις!    :02. Welcome:

----------


## DiKey_

> Να ξέρεις γενικά ότι πληρώνεις,παίρνεις!Δεν λέω ότι η impact δεν είναι καλή (προσωπικά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει,από ότι έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα) και από γεύσεις λέει και διαλυτότητα αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου η optimum είναι καλύτερη!Δεν έχει βγει τσάμπα μια 10ετία πρώτη!Αυτό κάτι σημαίνει!Αν έχεις βαρεθεί την ίδια γεύση,δοκίμασε κάποια άλλη ή αγόρασε την Impact για αλλαγή να δοκιμάσεις και βλέπεις!


Μάλιστα,τώρα διάβαζα και το θέμα της impact και ότι κάποιες γεύσεις έχουν αλλοιώσεις μέσα στο χρόνο ή στη διαλυτότητα.Παρολαυτά λέω να την δοκιμάσω.Η ON σίγουρα και λόγω χρημάτων καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να είναι καλύτερη και πιο προσεγμένη αλλά με την impact υπολογίζω ότι θα βγάζω 2 μήνες αντι για 1 της ON που είναι αρκετά σημαντικό + του ότι για τη γεύση στην ON φοβάμαι να δοκιμάσω κάποια άλλη μήπως δεν μου αρέσει και παει άδικα.Γενικά θέλω να την πίνω με νερό.Μου τέλειωσε πρόσφατα η ON και είχα κάτι δείγματα δώρο true nutrition γεύση βανίλια και ήταν φοβερή,ειδικά για νερό.Οπότε αν πάω σε impact λέω να πάω σε βανίλια ή μπανάνα-σοκολάτα.Θα ποστάρω και εκεί όταν είναι.Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Predator1995

καλημερα παιδες μια ερωτηση ειμαι αναμεσα στο να αγορασω αυτην την πρωτεινη της gold και την 100% της stacker διαβασα πως της stacker ειναι καλυτερη εσεις τι λετε??

----------


## panakos

η gold standard ειναι για πολλους (και για εμενα)η κορυφαια πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος!
την εχω παρει απειρες φορες και παντα ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινη..
αν θες κατι πιο οικονομικο πηγαινε αλλου αλλα αν θες να μεινεις σε αυτα τα χρηματα μην την αλλαζεις.αποψη μου παντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panhell34

Εχει βγάλει στις συσκευασίες του 1 κιλού και δειγμάτων γεύση birthday cake επετειακή για τα 30 χρόνια της και πήρα 2 δειγματάκια,όταν δοκιμάσω θα επιστρέψω για review!Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιώ άλλη

----------


## Panhell34

Δοκίμασα το 1 δείγμα!Αυτά που έχω να πω είναι τα εξής:Oντως πολύ νερουλή βγαίνει αυτή η optimum!Ισως φταίει που το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της είναι isolate,δεν ξέρω!Από τότε που δοκίμασα scitec πάντως έχω κολλήσει με τις γεύσεις της!
Από διαλυτότητα άριστη 10/10 δεν αφήνει σβόλους,δεν αφρίζει όλα καλά,από γεύση birthday cake,παρόλο που την ανακάτεψα με μόλις 200 ml νερό βγήκε αρκετά νερουλή και έχανε κάπως στην γεύση της,παρόλο που έδινε κάτι το διαφορετικό που δεν είχα ξανά δοκιμάσει! (7-8/10)

----------


## alsos

Οντως ειναι απτις πρωτεινες που γινονται νερουλες , εγω θυμαμαι εβαζα 1 σκοοπ με 100ml νερο για να γινει κρεμωδεις.

----------


## LuNaT1C

Και εγώ αυτό ακριβώς μπήκα να γράψω...πολύ νερουλή είναι ακόμα και με 2 σκούπ σε γάλα (400-500ml)
Επίσης από γεύση η σοκολάτα δεν ενθουσίασε...ίσως λόγο ότι ήταν νερουλή... (προτείνετε κάποια άλλη για δοκιμή?) 

Η καζεΐνη η αντίστοιχη νομίζω είναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ καλύτερη !

----------


## Panhell34

> Και εγώ αυτό ακριβώς μπήκα να γράψω...πολύ νερουλή είναι ακόμα και με 2 σκούπ σε γάλα (400-500ml)
> Επίσης από γεύση η σοκολάτα δεν ενθουσίασε...ίσως λόγο ότι ήταν νερουλή... (προτείνετε κάποια άλλη για δοκιμή?) 
> 
> Η καζεΐνη η αντίστοιχη νομίζω είναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ καλύτερη !


Αν δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει της scitec θα σου έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις,έχει απίστευτες γεύσεις!100% Whey protein professional (κόκκινο χρώμα) και 100% Whey protein (μπλε χρώμα),έχω φυστικοβούτυρο και άσπρη σοκολάτα-φράουλα!H Scitec βγήκε european brand of the year για φέτος!Δεν περιγράφω άλλο γιατί βγήκα εκτός θέματος!Συγνώμη κιόλας  :01. Unsure:

----------


## LuNaT1C

Δε θέλω να μπλέξω με περίεργες γεύσεις γι αυτό μένω σε κλασσικές άγευστες και σοκολάτες...
Θα το τσεκάρω όμως σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## mono AEK

https://youtu.be/ycexG-R3gGs

Οκ ο κάμεραμαν είναι άθλιος και δε ξέρεις αν παίζει κάτι αλλά μπορείτε όλοι να το δοκιμάσετε σπίτι σας

----------


## alsos

Δεν εχει καμια σχεση η αμερικανικη με αυτη που εχουμε εμεις εδω , οποιος εχει παει αμερικη ξερει.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δεν εχει καμια σχεση η αμερικανικη με αυτη που εχουμε εμεις εδω , οποιος εχει παει αμερικη ξερει.


Αυτο το αναφέρεις για καλό ή για κακό; :01. Unsure:

----------


## alsos

Οσο αναφορα το θεμα συστατικων τι πραγματικα εχει μεσα δηλαδη δεν το ξερω γιατι δεν την περασα απο χημειο. Οσο αναφορα ομως το θεμα της υφης ειναι σαν μιλσεικ η αμερικανικη ενω η δικια μας ειναι σαν καφε νερο , οπως επισης εχει και πιο εντονη γευση(σοκολατα) η δικια τους.

----------


## beefmeup

σωπα καλε..εγω ενα διαστημα πριν πολλα χρονια αγοραζα κ αμερικανες ΟΝ κ ελληνικες, τις ιδες γευσεις..ακριβως ιδιες ηταν τοτε..νερουλες κ οι 2.
αμερικανικες αγοραζα απο το ββκομ κ ελληνικες απο τα xtreme.
τωρα για πιο προσφατες εκοδσεις δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν μεγαλες διαφορες.

----------


## Denion

Καλησπερα. Δοκιμασα την ΟΝ double rich chocolate πριν 3 βδομαδες. Απο γευση και διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη. Αλλα απο την πρωτη μερα αρχισα να νιωθω αρρυθμιες στην καρδια. Στην αρχη 1 φορα τη μερα ομως αργοτερα και 2 και 3. Πηγα σε καρδιολογο ολα καλα μου ειπε. Σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να φταιει η πρωτεινη και μολις τη σταματησα, σταματησαν και οι αρρυθμιες. Ο προπονητης μου, μου ειπε πρωτη φορα το ακουει για αρρυθμιες και πρωτεινη. Μου ειπε πως κυκλοφορουν πολλες ΟΝ στην αγορα που δεν ειναι γνησιες. Στο site της ΟΝ εχει πληροφοριες για το πως μπορεις να την αναγνωρισεις. Σε μενα το σκουπ δεν εχει τυπωμενο πανω το ΟΝ και η ημερομηνια ληξης ηταν με κιτρινα γραμματα, οχι μπλε. Εστειλα μαιλ στην εταιρεια πριν 1 βδομαδα και περιμενω απαντηση. Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν αυτο με τις αρρυθμιες;

----------


## kostas kou

δεν ειναι απο την πρωτεινη, η θα ετυχε η θα σε πειραξε κατι αλλο

----------


## Denion

Ειναι ξεκαθαρα απ την πρωτεινη. Επι 2 βδομαδες την επαιρνα και ειχα αρρυθμιες που σταματησαν τη μερα που την σταματησα. Μετα απο κανα 2 μερες ξαναπηρα, παλι αρρυθμιες. Ισως να με πειραζει καποια ουσια που εχει μεσα, καποιο γλυκαντικο ξερω γω.

----------


## nikosBMW

εχω στα χερια μου τωρα  την γευση vanilla birthday cake... τρομερη ...

----------


## Polyneikos

> εχω στα χερια μου τωρα την γευση vanilla birthday cake... τρομερη ...


Φιλε  για πες εντυπώσεις, ,πηχτη, γλυκια, γιατι ειναι σε φοβερη προσφορα η Gold και θελω να δοκιμάσω μια διαφορετική γευση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ειναι ξεκαθαρα απ την πρωτεινη. Επι 2 βδομαδες την επαιρνα και ειχα αρρυθμιες που σταματησαν τη μερα που την σταματησα. Μετα απο κανα 2 μερες ξαναπηρα, παλι αρρυθμιες. Ισως να με πειραζει καποια ουσια που εχει μεσα, καποιο γλυκαντικο ξερω γω.


Φιλε ακου να δεις. Αν την πήρες απο καμια Βουλγαρια, μπορεί να ειναι απομίμηση, οπότε εκεί μπορεί να έχει μέσα οτι φανταστείς.
Αν εχει καποια διεγερτική ουσια που δεν αναγράφεται, μπορεί να εχει κάποια ουσια όλο αυτο που φαντάζεσαι.
Αν ειναι γνησια, ψαχτο αλλου.

----------


## Denion

Οχι απο ελληνικο μαγαζι την πηρα που το βρηκα στο σκρουτζ. Περιμενω απαντηση απ την εταιρεια να μου πει αν ειναι γνησια. Οσοι εχετε παρει εχει τυπωμενο ΟΝ πανω στο σκουπ;

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε το ότι την πήρες απο ελληνικο μαγαζί, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν εχει έρθει απο την Βουλγαρία ή απο κάποια άλλη χώρα της Ευρώπης. 
Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, κανείς δεν "υπακούει" σε κάποιους αγραφους κανόνες και δεν παίρνουν από τον επίσημο εισαγωγέα, αυτό ισχύει από αυτοκίνητα, laptop μέχρι και αναπτήρες.
Επίσημοι αντιπρόσωποι της Optimum ειναι τα Xtremes Stores, (δες εδώ και εδώ ) τα υπόλοιπα είναι παραεισαγωγές, απο αποθήκες της Ευρώπης, εκτός αν το ελληνικό μαγαζί την έχει πάρει απο τα Xtreme για να την πουλήσει. 
Aκόμα και σε περίπτωση παραεισαγωγής, αυτό από μονο του δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ειναι γνήσιο όμως το προιον, υποχρεωτικά.
Moνο με το σειριακο που έστειλες στην εταιρία, θα βγάλεις άκρη.
Good luck

----------


## nikosBMW

> Φιλε  για πες εντυπώσεις, ,πηχτη, γλυκια, γιατι ειναι σε φοβερη προσφορα η Gold και θελω να δοκιμάσω μια διαφορετική γευση


και γω γιαυτο την πηρα  :Stick Out Tongue:   αυτη η γευση ειναι μακραν η καλυτερηη .. οχι πολυ πολυ γλυκια  πιστευω ειναι οπως ακριβως πρεπει ... σε αντιστοιχη γευση (vanilla birthday cake) ειχα δοκιμασει  την nitrotech της muscle tech αλλα της on ειναι πολυ πιο γευστικη  . εμενα μου θυμιζει  κεικ με λευκη σοκολατα   και δεν ειναι πηχτη .γενικα πιστευω πως θα κολλησω στην on , και ειδικοτερα σε αυτη τη γευση

----------


## nikosBMW

> Φιλε το ότι την πήρες απο ελληνικο μαγαζί, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν εχει έρθει απο την Βουλγαρία ή απο κάποια άλλη χώρα της Ευρώπης. 
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, κανείς δεν "υπακούει" σε κάποιους αγραφους κανόνες και δεν παίρνουν από τον επίσημο εισαγωγέα, αυτό ισχύει από αυτοκίνητα, laptop μέχρι και αναπτήρες.
> Επίσημοι αντιπρόσωποι της Optimum ειναι τα Xtremes Stores, (δες εδώ και εδώ ) τα υπόλοιπα είναι παραεισαγωγές, απο αποθήκες της Ευρώπης, εκτός αν το ελληνικό μαγαζί την έχει πάρει απο τα Xtreme για να την πουλήσει. 
> Aκόμα και σε περίπτωση παραεισαγωγής, αυτό από μονο του δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ειναι γνήσιο όμως το προιον, υποχρεωτικά.
> Moνο με το σειριακο που έστειλες στην εταιρία, θα βγάλεις άκρη.
> Good luck


εμενα παντως μου φαινεται υπερβολικο γτ και ΄΄μουφα΄΄ να ναι η πρωτεινη αποκλειεται να προκαλει αριθμιες.. εκτος και αν ριξανε μεσα τπτ dmaa  :01. Razz:

----------


## Denion

> εμενα παντως μου φαινεται υπερβολικο γτ και ΄΄μουφα΄΄ να ναι η πρωτεινη αποκλειεται να προκαλει αριθμιες.. εκτος και αν ριξανε μεσα τπτ dmaa


Παντως στην φαντασια μου δεν ειναι. Γι αυτο ρωταω αν εχετε ακουσει κατι παρομοιο, γτ και μενα μου κανε εντυπωση. Αφου οπως ειπα, δοκιμασα να ξαναπαρω λιγες μερες αφου την εκοψα και παλι τα ιδια οποτε κατι παιζει.

----------


## beefmeup

μπορει να ειναι κ ψυχολογικο φιλε.

----------


## GyM=life

Εγω 6 μηνες σιγουρα απο 3 φορες την μερα δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα τελεια ηταν :/

----------


## junglist

Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια ξαναγορασα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη. Την είδα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα χωρίς κανένα θέμα.

Μάλιστα είχα κανένα χρόνο να πάρω γενικά πρωτεΐνες. Ξεκίνησα χτες με ένα σεικερ και σήμερα πήρα άλλο ένα.
Ε λοιπόν από χτες έχω ξεσκιστει στην τουαλέτα. Ξεκινάει με γουργουρητο και μετά αφού με πιάσει κάτι σαν κόψιμο, τρώω κανένα τέταρτο κάθε φορά στην λεκάνη. Έχω πάει 4-5 φορές από χτες.

Έχουν αλλάξει κάτι στην συνταγή;

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

ναι φιλε ετσι την ειχα πατησει κ γω καποτε με αυτη..απο ενα σημειο κ μετα ειχαν αλλαξει τα προσθετα γλυκαντικα, κ ειχαν βαλει κ πυκνωτικα, κ με ειχε τεντωσει κ μενα..

----------


## junglist

> ναι φιλε ετσι την ειχα πατησει κ γω καποτε με αυτη..απο ενα σημειο κ μετα ειχαν αλλαξει τα προσθετα γλυκαντικα, κ ειχαν βαλει κ πυκνωτικα, κ με ειχε τεντωσει κ μενα..


Θα στρώσει το στομάχι ή έτσι θα με πάει συνεχώς και τσάμπα έδωσα 50€ ;

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

εγω δεν ειχα τυχη..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα στρώσει το στομάχι ή έτσι θα με πάει συνεχώς και τσάμπα έδωσα 50€ ;
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Εγω στην θέση σου θα την άφηνα στην ακρη για 1 εβδομάδα καθώς αυτή την περίοδο υπάρχουν και κάποιες ιώσεις που καταλήγουν σε γαστρεντερίτιδες. Μηπως δλδ σε πλησιάζει κάτι και με κάποια ουσία ενίσχυσε την ενόχληση.
Απο περιέργεια κ μονο, αν θες δοκιμασέ της μετά απο μερικές ημέρες και παρατηρησε αν υπάρχουν παλι αυτα τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## junglist

> Εγω στην θέση σου θα την άφηνα στην ακρη για 1 εβδομάδα καθώς αυτή την περίοδο υπάρχουν και κάποιες ιώσεις που καταλήγουν σε γαστρεντερίτιδες. Μηπως δλδ σε πλησιάζει κάτι και με κάποια ουσία ενίσχυσε την ενόχληση.
> Απο περιέργεια κ μονο, αν θες δοκιμασέ της μετά απο μερικές ημέρες και παρατηρησε αν υπάρχουν παλι αυτα τα συμπτώματα.


Δεν ζω Ελλάδα για να έχω επιρροή από τοπικές ιώσεις.
Συνέχισα κανονικά με 3 σκουπ την ημέρα και πλέον μπορώ να πω ότι έστρωσε η κατάσταση.
Χτες και σήμερα κομπλέ.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## junglist

Αγόρασα πρώτη φορά με γεύση CHOCOLATE HAZELNUT!
Δεν υπάρχει!!!

Από τις καλύτερες γεύσεις που είχα ποτέ! Με γάλα.
Χαλάλι οι λιγότερες δόσεις.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## junglist

2 εξετάσεις αίματος με τρελή χοληστερίνη.
Φταίει αποκλειστικά η πρωτεΐνη;

Έκανα εξετάσεις το Πάσχα και ξανά πριν 2 μέρες με σχεδόν τα ίδια αποτελέσματα:
- Χοληστερίνη 220 (μαξ 220)
- LDL 162 (μαξ 150)
- HDL 45 (κακο κάτω από 35)
- Τριγλυκεριδια 85 (μαξ 150)
- Ουρια 50 (μαξ 50)
- Uric Acid 4.7 (μαξ 7)
_ Iron 93 (μαξ 160)
- Φερριτινη 290 (μαξ 300)

Παίρνω την ΟΝ εδώ και 2.5 μήνες, 2-3 φορές την βδομάδα.
Τρώω 1 φορά μαξ κόκκινο κρέας την ημέρα, σύνολο μαξ 4 φορές την βδομάδα.
Σαλάτα και φρούτα 2-3 φορές την βδομάδα.
Συμπληρώνω με γιαούρτι, καμία πίτσα, κανένα τοστ, παστίτσιο 1-2 φορές την βδομάδα.
Πώς το βλέπετε;

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

μαλλον η διατροφη σου φταιει.
κ κακως το ποσταρεις αυτο εδω..εχεις παρει σαν δεδομενο οτι παιρνεις μια πρωτεινη, κ ρωτας για εξετασεις οι οποιες πρωτιστως αφορουν αλους παραγοντες, οπως προπονηση διατροφη, προδιαθεση κλπ..η σκονη ειναι το τελευταιο κ πιο ασημαντο κομματι του παζλ.

----------


## junglist

> μαλλον η διατροφη σου φταιει.
> κ κακως το ποσταρεις αυτο εδω..εχεις παρει σαν δεδομενο οτι παιρνεις μια πρωτεινη, κ ρωτας για εξετασεις οι οποιες πρωτιστως αφορουν αλους παραγοντες, οπως προπονηση διατροφη, προδιαθεση κλπ..η σκονη ειναι το τελευταιο κ πιο ασημαντο κομματι του παζλ.


Σύμφωνα με διάφορα άρθρα στο ίντερνετ, η λήψη πρωτεΐνης είναι κύρια πηγή που προκαλεί ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη.
Εσύ υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

Επίσης, η υψηλή πρωτεΐνη πώς συνδέεται δηλαδή με την χοληστερίνη και την προπόνηση κάποιου που πάει 3 φορές την βδομάδα για προπόνηση με βάρη;
Οκ μιλάμε για άτομο 40ετών, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα τόσο υψηλή χοληστερίνη. Ενώ γυμναστική και διατροφή έχω στάνταρ για δεκαετία και βάλε.
Μόνο την πρωτεΐνη μπορώ να σκεφτώ ως κάτι διαφορετικό στην διατροφή τους τελευταίους μήνες.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Εγώ γνωρίζω ότι τα λίπη είναι εκείνα που μπορεί να έχουν αντίκτυπο στην ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη. Αλλά δεν επιμένω σε αυτό...

Σύμφωνα με διάφορους διατροφολόγους καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται το κόκκινο κρέας και να περιορίζεται ως μία φορά την εβδομάδα. Εσύ καταναλώνεις τέσσερις φορές την εβδομάδα ενώ στη θέση του θα μπορούσες να βάλεις και κανένα πουλερικό ή ψάρι. Επίσης έχεις παραπάνω κόκκινο κρέας από λαχανικά και φρούτα. 1-2 φορές εβδομαδιαίως πίτσα, παστίτσιο, τοστ (χωρίς να ξέρω τι βάζεις αλλά υποθέτω τυρι με ζαμπόν ή μπεϊκον). Με βάση αυτή τη διατροφή θεωρώ τη σκόνη ως την λιγότερο ένοχη.

Βέβαια παίζουν πολλά ακόμα ρόλο για τη χοληστερίνη όπως το αυξημένο βάρος, το κάπνισμα, το αλκοόλ, το άγχος, ο σωστός τρόπος μαγεριρέματος, η μη επαρκής κατανάλωση τροφών σε ίνες, η υπερβολική πρόσληψη τρανς και κορεσμένων λιπαρών...

----------


## beefmeup

> Σύμφωνα με διάφορα άρθρα στο ίντερνετ, η λήψη πρωτεΐνης είναι κύρια πηγή που προκαλεί ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη.
> Εσύ υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;
> 
> Επίσης, η υψηλή πρωτεΐνη πώς συνδέεται δηλαδή με την χοληστερίνη και την προπόνηση κάποιου που πάει 3 φορές την βδομάδα για προπόνηση με βάρη;
> Οκ μιλάμε για άτομο 40ετών, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα τόσο υψηλή χοληστερίνη. Ενώ γυμναστική και διατροφή έχω στάνταρ για δεκαετία και βάλε.
> Μόνο την πρωτεΐνη μπορώ να σκεφτώ ως κάτι διαφορετικό στην διατροφή τους τελευταίους μήνες.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


η ληψη πρωτεινης μπορει να σου ανεβασει την ουρια πχ, αλλα για ποιο λογο να εχει σχεση με τη χοληστερολη?
δεν τα κοβω κ πολυ σοβαρα τα αρθρα που αναφερεις..αυτη η μετα-αναλυση του 2016 λεει διαφορετικα πραγματα ας πουμε για τη σχεση της whey κ την χοληστερολη.

το οτι καποτε δεν ειχες, αλλα τωρα εχεις με την ιδια διατροφη κ προπονηση δεν εχει να λεει..οσο περνανε τα χρονια το σωμα φερεται διαφορετικα γιατι αλλαζουν διαφορα πραγματα..
η πιτσα η το παστιτσιο που σπας την εβδομαδιαια διατροφη σου, συν τις 4 φορες κοκκινο κρεας μαλλον ειναι πιο υποπτα.

----------


## junglist

Οπότε λέτε οι 2-3 φορές την ημέρα της πρωτεΐνης είναι νορμάλ κατανάλωση και δεν δύναται να φταίει τόσο για το θέμα χοληστερίνης;
Δεν καπνίζω και ποτά 2-3 μόνο 2-3 φορές την βδομάδα.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Όσο το συζητάμε καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το θέμα είναι περισσότερο πολυπαραγοντικό παρά μεμονωμένο.

Όπως είπε ο Διονύσης, όσο μεγαλώνουμε οι "κακιές" συνήθειές μας, απ' ότι ήμασταν νεότεροι, γίνονται περισσότερο επιβαρυντικές.

Το καλύτερο είναι να πειραματιστείς για να το διαπιστώσεις ο ίδιος και να σου φύγει η ιδέα της σκόνης.

Ελάττωσε τα κόκκινα κρέατα, κιμάδες, πίτσες, αλκοόλ και αντικατέστησέ τα με πιο "ποιοτικές" και άπαχες τροφές και συνέχισε τη χρήση της σκόνης πρωτεΐνης και ξανά κάνε εξετάσεις να δεις τις τιμές σου.

Επίσης, αν έχεις περιττά κιλά φρόντισε να χάσεις...

----------


## junglist

> Όσο το συζητάμε καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το θέμα είναι περισσότερο πολυπαραγοντικό παρά μεμονωμένο.
> 
> Όπως είπε ο Διονύσης, όσο μεγαλώνουμε οι "κακιές" συνήθειές μας, απ' ότι ήμασταν νεότεροι, γίνονται περισσότερο επιβαρυντικές.
> 
> Το καλύτερο είναι να πειραματιστείς για να το διαπιστώσεις ο ίδιος και να σου φύγει η ιδέα της σκόνης.
> 
> Ελάττωσε τα κόκκινα κρέατα, κιμάδες, πίτσες, αλκοόλ και αντικατέστησέ τα με πιο "ποιοτικές" και άπαχες τροφές και συνέχισε τη χρήση της σκόνης πρωτεΐνης και ξανά κάνε εξετάσεις να δεις τις τιμές σου.
> 
> Επίσης, αν έχεις περιττά κιλά φρόντισε να χάσεις...


82 κιλά, 1.79 ύψος είμαι ψιλινορμαλ πιστεύω, αλλά οκ θα παίξω λίγο με όσα είπαμε

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## aviator22

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει ορθή χρήση για την πρωτείνη αυτή; Δηλαδή, εγώ ας πούμε την χρησιμοποιώ για υποκατάστατο πρωινού και μετά το γυμναστήριο τρώω αυγά. Είναι προτιμότερο να παίρνω την σκόνη μήπως μετά το γυμναστήριο; Θα έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πιο ορθό είναι μετά το γυμναστήριο , όχι όμως ότι είναι λάθος να φας κάτι στέρεο πχ αυγα.
Απλά το ροφημα το χρησιμοποιούμε και για λόγους γρηγορότερης αφομοιωσης αλλα και ταχύτητας.

----------


## TripleDH

Double Rich Chocolate & White Chocolate Raspberry, οι αγαπημένες μου γεύσεις!

----------

